# NHL: DRAFT! and GMing 101 all day.



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Ducks champions, Canucks out in the second round, and Oilers coming last again would be the best season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I agree with you UDFK, except scratch everything you said and have the Leafs win the cup.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I would love for the Leafs to win, but I am a Wings fan at heart and after last season I am a pretty pissed one.

But not to get too far ahead of myself I am rather excited for the season to begin.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I think Leafs fans should be hoping just for the playoffs, not a cup since that's a long ways away.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I'm so pissed the ESPN will not be showing this season here in the UK, so i'm thinking about moving to Canada.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Incredibly hawt does your becoming of a hawks fan directly correlate to the year they won the Stanley Cup?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

no i became a fan when I went to Florida in 05 and my aunt took me the Panther/Hawks game and i started rooting for them just to piss her off.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Hawks are going to hoist the cup.

They would have gone further last season if not for injuries hurting their chemistry. I mean, look what they did last season to the more talented Canucks.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I wasn't sure if we were still a solid team after the departures of Richards and Carter, but the Flyers look like real contenders this year.

Can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

There's major pressure on the Flyers this year after they traded away 2 of their top offensive weapons in order to have the cap room needed to sign the top goalie available. Something they've desperately needed in a while is a goalie and was it worth it will be a big question.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Nucks have the most pressure for their nonstop failing every year and especially after choking away that Cup last year and not even scoring in game 7. Its still so much fun making fun of their fans though, they have no one to blame but themselves and their arrogance though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

It's probably best for the Nucks to stay away from the deep in the playoffs or the city might get burned to the ground this year if they lose again.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



Mikey Damage said:


> Hawks vs Avs in Western Conference finals, plz.
> 
> I'ma try to watch more hockey this year than I did last season (and pretty much every season since Roy retired/ESPN stopped carrying hockey).
> 
> Do work, hockey fans.


Avs won't even make the playoffs lol, still way to young of a team and if they somehow make it in, they will be bounced in the first round.

Penguins will be hoisting the cup this year, will beat the Hawks in 6.

Malkin wins Art Ross and Crosby wins Conn Smythe.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Without any bias, I think the Capitals have the best chance to win this year if they play like they are capable of. They are hungry and I'm sure Ovie wants and needs that Cup.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

They are the favourite I do believe. Not that that really matters.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

29th place finish for Edmonton please. I'm sick of people here complaining that they finished 30th. Time to give them something else to cry about.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



Scott Mills said:


> 29th place finish for Edmonton please. I'm sick of people here complaining that they finished 30th. Time to give them something else to cry about.


And you're from Edmonton, ouch lol.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Pretty sure the Pens are winning the Cup this year. Yeah, they are.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I'm leaning towards the Hawks which is a major ugh with my girlfriends' dad being a Hawks fan. I'll have to hear about it all over again.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I've actually been surprised at how many sports outlets (writers on NHL.com, ESPN, and Sports Illustrated) have picked the Pens to win. I mean they're good yes, but there's a lot of question marks around Staal, Crosby, and Malkin.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



-Mystery- said:


> I've actually been surprised at how many sports outlets (writers on NHL.com, ESPN, and Sports Illustrated) have picked the Pens to win. I mean they're good yes, but there's a lot of question marks around Staal, Crosby, and Malkin.


Probably stems back to last year when they played the 2nd half of the season without either of them and came a point away from winning the Atlantic.

Malkin's knee is finally 100% and has looked dominant in the preseason, and Neal finally has a full training camp under his belt. Solid defense as well.

Add Crosby to that lineup and it is solid from top to bottom, should be a good year if the injury bug stays away.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Idk, I think theyll win the division unless van riemsdyk has a massive breakout year in philly. I see Philly crumbling under the pressure tbh. Boston is good but I dont think they're as good as they seemed last year. Thomas was super human, can't expect that again. Caps/pens in the ECF in my opinion, which will be epic.

Anyone else intrigued by the Blues this year?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



JM said:


> Idk, I think theyll win the division unless van riemsdyk has a massive breakout year in philly. I see Philly crumbling under the pressure tbh. Boston is good but I dont think they're as good as they seemed last year. Thomas was super human, can't expect that again. Caps/pens in the ECF in my opinion, which will be epic.
> 
> Anyone else intrigued by the Blues this year?


I have Blues making the playoffs. Halak needs to have a bounce back year though and play like he did with Montreal, he was terrible last year.

Perron should be back sometime soon as well.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I can see them as high as 5th. I like their team.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



stadw0n306 said:


> Probably stems back to last year when they played the 2nd half of the season without either of them and came a point away from winning the Atlantic.
> 
> Malkin's knee is finally 100% and has looked dominant in the preseason, and Neal finally has a full training camp under his belt. Solid defense as well.
> 
> Add Crosby to that lineup and it is solid from top to bottom, should be a good year if the injury bug stays away.


Yeah, I mean the team is good. I'm just shocked with how many people are picking us to win. As I said, there's a lot of question marks surrounding our 3 best offensive players. Staal disappeared last year during the playoffs and is he ready to step up and be the number 2 guy until Crosby returns? Malkin looks more determined than ever to tear apart the league, but can he stay healthy? And Crosby will return eventually, but just how effective will he be?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Wings ftw. Would be nice for them to get one more before Lidstrom finally hangs them up for good.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Been wanting to get back into hockey after a very long hiatus. Gotta root for my Canucks, Kings, Ducks, and Wings! :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

DubC don't tell me you're the Canadian(username) of this thread.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Well well well.. look what time it is. It's time for another season of hockey and another season of Alim trolling the annual WF NHL thread.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

lolCanucks
lolChokers
lolriots

This should be a good predication on how Vancouver's season shall end.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> DubC don't tell me you're the Canadian(username) of this thread.


:lmao I'll let you have that honor.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



-Mystery- said:


> Yeah, I mean the team is good. I'm just shocked with how many people are picking us to win. As I said, there's a lot of question marks surrounding our 3 best offensive players. Staal disappeared last year during the playoffs and is he ready to step up and be the number 2 guy until Crosby returns? Malkin looks more determined than ever to tear apart the league, but can he stay healthy? And Crosby will return eventually, but just how effective will he be?


Agreed, we shall find out all the answers soon enough.

Hoping for the best though lol.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Three days grace is painfully bad lol.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Watching the Toronto pre-game and can't help but feeling glad that we at least get to keep our lottery pick this year. Nah, they'll compete I think but it's unavoidable to consider them competing in the lottery too. 

I like their team apart from first line centre. Ugh. If he plays 70 games I guess we'll consider it a win?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

New scoreboard graphic. Looks good CBC.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Scott Mills the people in your sig look about as tough as the majority of the Montreal Canadians :side:


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



Reimer is looking pretty good early.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I never realized how short J.M. Liles is...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

What a pace in this Bruins/Flyers game.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

1-0 Bruins, nice goal by Marchand.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Leafs/Habs scoreless after 1 with the Habs badly outplaying them. Oh joy.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Stupid penalties by Toronto.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Why do you I only have Montreal and Toronto playing. I live in Canada ffs, I should have all the the games like I did when I had satellite. This is depressing watching two teams that I really couldn't dislike more.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Don Cherry ranting. Brilliant.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Why do you I only have Montreal and Toronto playing. I live in Canada ffs, I should have all the the games like I did when I had satellite. This is depressing watching two teams that I really couldn't dislike more.


I get center ice every year, but shaw has a free preview on right now if you have it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I have Shaw, but am too lazy to look for whatever you're talking about. With satellite I had nearly every game going on, sometimes pissed me off because of the lack of NBA channels.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I have Shaw, but am too lazy to look for whatever you're talking about. With satellite I had nearly every game going on, sometimes pissed me off because of the lack of NBA channels.


Check channel 351.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Wow, Giroux just scored a nasty goal.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I checked out the other game, heard Pierre McGuire's voice and instantly changed the channel. I cannot stand that man.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Vorachek makes it 2-1 Flyers.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Lombardi shorthanded. 1-0 Toronto.

Subban you fucking idiot.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Lombardi is a good man. I approve.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Terrible period for Montreal. Toronto horribly outplayed them.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

White haired rock stars are awesome.

Toronto needs to get a quick one to start the third.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

If Philly can stay healthy, they'll definitely be a force this season.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



stadw0n306 said:


> 1-0 Bruins, nice goal by Marchand.


Marchand is having a strong game tonight. He could have had another goal or two. And Seguin is having a strong game too. Nice pass to Marchand on that goal. Seguin is a huge sleeper for the Bruins. I think he is going to have a breakout season for the B's. I think he scores at least 20 this season and puts up at least 50 points. And Thomas is Thomas. Other than those two goals, he has been very solid so far and has kept the B's in the game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

DION PHANEUF. THE CAPTAIN. 

That's the shot we need all year.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Phaneuf with a bullet. 2-0 Toronto.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I want to see Julian play Marchand and Sequin together more in the 3rd period. They have played very well so far when on the ice together.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Steckel is going to be huge for the Leafs this year if he continues to win face offs like he is. Haven't had someone that good in quite a while.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Nice way to open the season for the Leafs.

Pens/Nucks up next!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Pretty good game. Reimer was amazing. Steckel must have been close to 80% on draws. God, I'm happy hockey's back.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Optimus Reim all day.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I think the Detroit Red Wings are going all the way to the ship this year...


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Pens/Canucks is going to be a good game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

8 or 6 goals on Luongo tonight?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

6


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I love how they just side stepped how they choked in the Stanley Cup Final.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

That's rich, cheering the people that had to clean up your fucking mess. Classy Vancouver.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I would never want a heart of a Canuck. Burning down your own city isn't something that should be wanted.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Is it just me or has the Canucks anthem guy lost a hell of a lot of weight?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

:lmao was that guy with the baby just pretending to sing along? Are you kidding me? Not singing it doesn't bother me because I really don't care for it, but don't pretend.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao was that guy with the baby just pretending to sing along? Are you kidding me? Not singing it doesn't bother me because I really don't care for it, but don't pretend.


LOL, i noticed that too.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

UDFK why do you hate your local team so much again?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Mostly because of the fans. Being around these people have made me hate the team that they so annoyingly support. Also haven't really ever liked any of their players, so not much of a reason to like them. I've never cared for the idea of supporting the local team just because they're local, I'd rather support a team that I've grown to like for various reasons than on a one reason.

Edit: Nice goal my Neal.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Neal on the PP

1-0 Pens


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

It's kind of ironic that you hate the Canucks for the fans yet you like the Lakers, who have some of the worst fans in pro sports. 

Nice goal :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

NEAL!!

Fuck yeah!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



JM said:


> It's kind of ironic that you hate the Canucks for the fans yet you like the Lakers, who have some of the worst fans in pro sports.
> 
> Nice goal :lmao


Well I'm not really around Laker fans now am I? I wouldn't hate the Canucks as much if it wasn't for me constantly being around their fans, I'd just be indifferent to them.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

It's no secret how bad the Lakers fans are. I understand though.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Mostly because of the fans. Being around these people have made me hate the team that they so annoyingly support. Also haven't really ever liked any of their players, so not much of a reason to like them. I've never cared for the idea of supporting the local team just because they're local, I'd rather support a team that I've grown to like for various reasons than on a one reason.
> 
> Edit: Nice goal my Neal.


This is how I feel about the Oilers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



JM said:


> It's no secret how bad the Lakers fans are. I understand though.


I'm not a bad fan 

Too kinda make myself clear; I don't not like them because of their fans, like I said there hasn't really ever been a reason for me to like them other than the home team reason, but their fans are what made me hate them. I like the Lakers because I watched their games a lot as a child, so I just grew up a fan. Their fans would probably annoy me as well in LA, it just wouldn't make me hate the Lakers. 

I'm liking the pace of this game. Hopefully it keeps up.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Malkin scared the shit out of me the way he fell there.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Cooke!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Cookie!!! 2-0!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Seeing Matt Cooke score makes me angry.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I'm leaning toward 8 goals...

Great goal and pass. Even though the rest of the PP before that was pretty terrible.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Jesus fuck, awful goal.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

:lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Its about as good as Neal's goal when he threw it at the net.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

You see way too many of those over the course of the year.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Amazing save.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

No goal, can't even see the puck.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

BOOO

Daniel is on my fantasy team.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

COOKE!!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Cooke again, there might be another riot in Vancouver.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Nice goal, 3-2.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Vintage Hendrik on Ballard's goal. VINTAGE.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Tie game. 

This game should be about 5-3 Vancouver is Burrows ever had his stick on the ice.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Great game so far. Canucks have owned the third though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Good first night of hockey all around.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Vancouver owned the third and OT but nice goals in the shootout by the Pens.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

That goal by Malkin was dirty. Made up for his sloppy play all game.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Dirty goals by Tanger and Geno, not a pretty game by all means but i will take it.

Hopefully that goal gets Geno going.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Fuck


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Burrows goal would have been nicer than Letang's had Fleury not robbed him. I really don't think Luongo studies at all for Shootouts as he seems to be really bad at them, maybe that's just me though. Not much he could have done about Malkin's as he faked him about 4 times and he has a huge bag of tricks but Letang's he just completely got beat to the net as he wasn't moving fast enough. From what I've seen Letang does that move a lot.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Had Burrows been able to capitalize on what seemed like 5 easy goals then there wouldn't have even been a shoutout.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Yep, bad game all around for Burrows. He'll be fine though, he's got to be though on that line.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Up extra early to get ready for my DUCKS!


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



Alim said:


> Well well well.. look what time it is. It's time for another season of hockey and another season of Alim trolling the annual WF NHL thread.


Did you enjoy the game last night?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Slow start for the Ducks in Helsinki (I think).

Goal for Kopitar in Stockholm. 1-0 Kings over Rangers. Fantastic pass from Williams.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Ugg 2-0 Sabres so far.

I hate that there in Finland, i feel like im watching a presason game!

The fact that Brandon McMillan is on the 4th line and Andrew Gordon is on the 3rd line is really pissing me off.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Woohoo Kings!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Lundquist just absolutely robbed Bobby Ryan. Anyone watching?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Fuck, Kings down by two 

Edit: Fuck this.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Sick goal that Richards scored, 1-1 in OT right now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

:lmao :lmao at Bobby Ryan's SO goal. Completely fanned on it. Lundqvist fooled by the off speed fail.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



-Mystery- said:


> Did you enjoy the game last night?


Yes, it was a very fun game to watch. I love it when we play eastern teams.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Let the goaltender controversy begin in Washington...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Toronto up 4-0 after 2, win 6-5. Ugly.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Pens/Flames starting, time to spoil another home opener!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Phew, close call.

Big road win!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Anyone watching the Jets first game?? Habs up 1-0.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I just got home, forgot it was an early start. Woooot Habs!

edit: anyone know who got the Montreal goal?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



Scott Mills said:


> I just got home, forgot it was an early start. Woooot Habs!
> 
> edit: anyone know who got the Montreal goal?


Cammalleri.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Looks like Cammy got a pretty nasty cut, hopefully he is ok.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

That didn't look good.

I don't think it's fully set in yet that I'm watching an NHL game taking place in Winnipeg.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



Scott Mills said:


> That didn't look good.
> 
> I don't think it's fully set in yet that I'm watching an NHL game taking place in Winnipeg.


Yup, pretty weird.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I could listen to Don Cherry read the phonebook. Guy cracks me up everytime.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

So Backstrom is back to being an elite player. He was noticeably thinner, and was the best player on the ice last night.

Caps get a penalty going into OT. Backstrom is one of the three players on the ice, starts two fast breaks despite being down, pulls a penalty, and Game Over puts it home on the PP as a result.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Pens/Oilers starting, Malkin is out.

Time to spoil a 3rd home opener.

Go Pens!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Go Oilers! :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Pen/Oilers going to shootout, should be good.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Knew it was over once it went to Shootout, Johnson is terrible at them and Oilers have a bunch of shootout specialists lol

Letang is gonna be a Norris finalist this year, he was playing out of this world tonight.

I'll take the 5 out of 6 points on the road and run with them, hopefully Malkin is back on Tuesday.


----------



## coole emre (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

yaktin beni tugrul!!!

Nice!!!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



coole emre said:


> yaktin beni tugrul!!!
> 
> Nice!!!!


??????


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Kings vs Devils today, woot! Hopefully I get out of work in time to catch it.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

3-1 Penguins after 2.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

:lmao at Ottawa. Sorry Hip.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



DubC said:


> :lmao at Ottawa. Sorry Hip.


Haha, they are winning now though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



stadw0n306 said:


> Haha, they are winning now though.


:side: damn I got out for some dinner and return to this.

Edit: :lmao fuck


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



DubC said:


> :side: damn I got out for some dinner and return to this.
> 
> Edit: :lmao fuck


I was wrong before, i had just tuned in when they scored their 3rd goal to tie it.. i thought it was their 4th.

But they just won in a shootout.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Boston needs to learn how to score because great goaltenders won't get you to the finals again if you're not scoring at all. 5 goals in 3 goals is pathetic for a championship team, especially since 4 came in one game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Anyone watching the Nux/Flyers game? It's been great high scoring game with a good pace. Kinda like their game against the Pens.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I've been working on a lab tonight unfortunately. Really not a fan of the week layoff the Leafs get here. It's good for injured and banged up players like Connelly, Kadri, Orr etc. but its otherwise a drag, especially when you've gotten off to a good start.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Well, Flyers kicked ass tonight at a higher rate than I expected.

Thought losing Carter and Richards would be a big hit, but we look like an even better team without them. Giroux's going to have a brilliant season. Wouldn't be surprised if he broke out with 40+ goals.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Ilya Bryzgalov was clearly worth it, they really needed a top goaltender and they got one. They can obviously still score against good teams as well which is good to see if you're a fan. But come on, its all about JAGR.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Flyers will miss the playoffs


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



Alim said:


> Flyers will miss the playoffs


You're aware that they are in the Eastern Conference right? You're just trolling anyway I suppose.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Crosby cleared for contact. He should be back by the end of the month or very early November.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



JM said:


> You're aware that they are in the Eastern Conference right? You're just trolling anyway I suppose.


And? They're pretty much a rebuilding team now and I don't see why exactly they did it. This is a team that went to the Cup finals two years ago and made it to the second round last year (without their number 1 dman). Why are they rebuilding?

They may be off to a good start, but Toronto was 4-0 last year, where did they end up?

The youngsters are going to get a reality check as the season progresses.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



Alim said:


> And? They're pretty much a rebuilding team now and I don't see why exactly they did it. This is a team that went to the Cup finals two years ago and made it to the second round last year (without their number 1 dman). Why are they rebuilding?
> 
> They may be off to a good start, but Toronto was 4-0 last year, where did they end up?
> 
> The youngsters are going to get a reality check as the season progresses.


And? Name 8 teams in the East that are better than the Flyers.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Flyers will be in the playoffs for sure lol, they look good so far but its still early on.

Crosby is cleared for contact, should be back in about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Alim did you really compare the Flyers and Maple Leafs?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I think he just did that cause I'm a leaf fan. 

Doesn't matter, you could argue that the flyers won't be as good as last year but barring injuries to key players there is no way that there are 8 teams in the eastern conference better than they are. Probably not even 5 teams better. Even with losing carter and Richards I'd say they have more fire power than the bruins up front.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Bruins won't be winning no cup this year, that is for sure.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Even last year they needed a super human performance from Tim Thomas. You can't realistically expect that to happen again.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Geno is in, Caps @ Pens about to start.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Anyone know where I can watch some hockey on TV. I have the package with the sports netwroks and premiums and all that crap. Just no Center Ice.

For some reason, I'm ready to fiend on some hockey this year.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



stadw0n306 said:


> Bruins won't be winning no cup this year, that is for sure.


Well that's cause the Pens are winning it.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



JM said:


> And? Name 8 teams in the East that are better than the Flyers.


Easy.

Bruins
Lightning
Caps
Pens
Devils
Habs
Rangers
Sabres


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Devils aren't better than the Flyers


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Not sure anyone really shares that opinion Alim. 

How exactly are the Habs, Devils, Rangers, Lightning and Bruins so easily better. Especially the Habs and Devils.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Devils especially, they have such a suspect defense and a aging goaltender.

They will in tough to make it this year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Habs have a terrible defence as well that gets more banged up by the game. Not much depth up front either.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Bruins aren't really that good. I'd take the Flyers over them.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



JM said:


> Not sure anyone really shares that opinion Alim.
> 
> How exactly are the Habs, Devils, Rangers, Lightning and Bruins so easily better. Especially the Habs and Devils.


My opinion differs from everyone else's because I'm not someone that follows the trend of the month.

Yes the Flyers are off to a hot start and a lot of people think big things will happen with them this year. Like I said earlier, I think they will cool off down the stretch due to their youth.

Habs - I have them rated higher because they always seem to be in the mix. They have some injuries at the moment, but once those players come back they should be competing for the division.

Devils - Everyone forgot about them already? Just because they had a bad year last year (due to a significant amount of injuries to their top players). This team was/is a powerhouse. Parise and Kovalchuk are top 15 forwards in the league. Brodeur is aging, but he still has enough gas in the tank to give the Devils the boost they need.

Rangers - People won't agree with me here, but they're my darkhorse pick this year. Richards is a top 10 centre in the NHL, Gaborik is a beast. Gaborik finally has a legit #1C for the first time in his career. Tons of roleplayers on the team as well, Callahan, Dubinsky, Boyle, etc. Lundqvist is a beast too.

Lightning - A team that made the ECF last year, and came close to making the finals too. Tampa has one of the best offensive corps in league. Hedman should have a breakout year on D. Goaltending is good enough since Roloson is still very good.

Bruins - Reigning Cup Champs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Like I said, they needed a superhuman performance from Tim Thomas last year. 

Lets look at Boston's top 6. Not really sure the line combinations but I'll assume it's something like: Lucic, Krejci, Bergeron, Horton, Recchi, Marchand. And then the Flyers: Giroux, Briere, Jagr, Van Riemsdyk, Voracek, Hartnall. Am I the only one who would quite easily rather have the Flyers.

Montreal and the Devils are not better, simply put. The Devils have absolutely no depth at all. Who's their number 1 centre? Rangers always find a way to lose. 

Your evidence for the Habs is precisely true of the Flyers too. They are always in the mix.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Parise is gonna be gone by the deadline tbh.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



JM said:


> Like I said, they needed a superhuman performance from Tim Thomas last year.
> 
> Lets look at Boston's top 6. Not really sure the line combinations but I'll assume it's something like: Lucic, Krejci, Bergeron, Horton, Recchi, Marchand. And then the Flyers: Giroux, Briere, Jagr, Van Riemsdyk, Voracek, Hartnall. Am I the only one who would quite easily rather have the Flyers.
> 
> ...


How does it make sense not to have the reigning cup champions as #1? Bruins should be unanimously #1 at this point in the season

Kovy, Parise, Elias, Sykora, Clarkson, Tedenby, Zubrus. It's been better in the past, but it is still above average. Zajac is their #1 center, but he's injured atm. 

Flyers are always in the mix, but Montreal didn't change their entire outlook of their team in one off season. This is the point I am trying to get across.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Bruins can hardly score. Don't see how they can be number 1. In fact the only team they scored a lot against was the other team you said was really good, the Lightning, which have been shredded so far this year by goals.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Because the Bruins did nothing to improve their team while pretty much every other contender in the east did. It's a new season. Given the line-ups I see the Flyers being better. If Tim Thomas plays like he did last year then it could be a different story. 

Flyers retooled and have given quite capable guys a bigger role. Jagr is a great pick up. As old as he is he can still go. They got the best goalie available in the off-season and the best goalie they've had since before Ron Hextall. I wouldn't really say the changed the entire outlook and if they did it's to actually having a goalie they can be confident in which it only a good thing. 

Devils have nothing going on D, at all. Brodeur is in the twilight zone. Forwards are either injury prone, aging or just not that great. I'm not sure how you can say the Devils top 6 are better than the Flyers top 6. I guess you just don't value some of them very high. 

Habs have a terrible defence. Even when they get Markov back he's only 1 guy. They lost 2 of their best in the off-season and didn't replace them.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

When you trade your captain (best forward) and a 40 goal scorer for an 18 year old fresh out of the draft prospect, and two other guys who have only been third liners (thus far) in their careers, I would say that is changing the entire look of a team. Add that to the fact that they finally have a good goalie (only improvement they've made for the present imo)

I didn't say Devils top 6 > Flyers top 6. The Devils have two of the best forwards out of both teams. Flyers have more depth. It's a wash.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

They haven't had a goalie that's that capable of winning games for a team when they are having a bad game. Now they do. They have big expectations for guys like Giroux, van Reimsdyk and Voracek. They aren't exactly bad guys to have big expectations for. Giroux is on the cusp of being a top forward in this league. Schenn isn't even playing right now. They aren't rushing him. 

Your focusing really only on who they gave up. Take a good look at who they still have as their is still a lot of talent there.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Asham just KO'd Beagle sav, blood all over the ice.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Ovie will avenge him with another goal.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Is Brodeur hurt because he isn't playing in the LA game anymore?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Is Brodeur hurt because he isn't playing in the LA game anymore?


Left after the 1st with a upper body injury.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Neal is proving to be a really, really good scorer.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

As much as I hate Philly scum, Flyers are obviously one of the better teams in the East. I think you could argue Pens, Caps, Bolts and maybe Bruins as better teams. Not sure about any of the others.

Damn Oilers away Jerseys look just like the Sabres jersey.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Neal is proving to be a really, really good scorer.


Yeah, he looks great out there.

OT coming up.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Dennis Wideman.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Lol, outplay the Caps the whole game and end up losing.

Figures.

Although, the Caps don't scare me at all.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*






Asham KO on Beagle, lol.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

CM Punk sighting lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Sigh


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



stadw0n306 said:


> CM Punk sighting lol


I was yelling "go to sleep".


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

^^It was a mark out moment for you then I guess.

Asham admitted it was a considerably douche move to make those gestures after the game. Can't say I disagreed with him.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

At least for the Bruins, Tyler Seguin is having a breakout season so far. The goal against the Canes was sick.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Flyers looking mighty fine after those trades. I understand 3 games makes a season not, but this team doesn't look gutless like last year. Richards and Crater had grown complacent and had lost the room.

Trading the last remaining 2 of the Party Posse was the right thing to do.

Oh, and Sean Couturier is tremendous. Hopefully he can turn into a Jordan Staal type of player.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

idk why i posted this in the nhl thread.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Flyers/Kings is pretty exciting atm.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> idk why i posted this in the nhl thread.


Black people can't read lol? 

There are already goals in every single game. Interesting games all around so far.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

:lmao at the flyer fans cheering for Richards for his contributions and then booing the shit out of him.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Pens down 2-0, 2nd is starting up.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Neal is amazing. Has he scored every game so far?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Fuck Rinaldo


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Holy shit Greg Zanon scored a goal.

ON DETROILET.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Neal is amazing. Has he scored every game so far?


Nope, didn't score against Flames/Oilers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

What did Downie do? He has 17 PIMs which means he has to have had a game misconduct.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

FUCK YES! RICHARDS!

Edit: oops thought he scored but he made the assist to Jack Johnson. Awesome game.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Edmonton/Vancouver has been a great game. 

3-3 after two.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Phil Kessel is playing like 2 first round draft picks so far this year.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



stadw0n306 said:


> Lol, outplay the Caps the whole game and end up losing.
> 
> Figures.
> 
> Although, the Caps don't scare me at all.


They should. We played like crap for 60 mins, and still beat you.

The Pens haven't beat the Caps outside of one shootout since that playoff series. And the Caps top line was OV-Feds-Kozloaf, and top pairing d was Morrison-Green. This isn't close to the same team.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> They should. We played like crap for 60 mins, and still beat you.
> 
> The Pens haven't beat the Caps outside of one shootout since that *playoff series*. And the Caps top line was OV-Feds-Kozloaf, and top pairing d was Morrison-Green. This isn't close to the same team.


Key word, lol.

Caps always choke come playoff time, won't be no different this year 

Once the Penguins finally get a healthy lineup, they will be a force in the east. Just a matter of weeks now before Crosby returns.

You guys can win all the regular season games and we will win all the playoff ones, hows that sound?


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



stadw0n306 said:


> Key word, lol.
> 
> Caps always choke come playoff time, won't be no different this year
> 
> ...


We went farther last year, and that was a playoff series from years ago.

Healthy lineup? No team ever has a healthy lineup. And we've been beating the Penguins with a healthy lineup. Pretty sure Crosby/Malkin both played at the WC. They also played earlier when the Caps smashed them.

You act like you swept us in that playoff series. It was back and forth, until Varly shit the bed in game 7. Vokoun is in another league than Varly.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> We went farther last year, and that was a playoff series from years ago.
> 
> Healthy lineup? No team ever has a healthy lineup. And we've been beating the Penguins with a healthy lineup. Pretty sure Crosby/Malkin both played at the WC. They also played earlier when the Caps smashed them.
> 
> You act like you swept us in that playoff series. It was back and forth, until Varly shit the bed in game 7. Vokoun is in another league than Varly.


Years ago? it was in 09 lol and they took the Bolts to 7 games last year without Crosby/Malkin and you guys got swept by them.

Penguins only had Crosby/Malkin/Staal in the line up for 2 games last year lol, while Malkin/Crosby didn't even play in the 2nd half of the season and still finished tied for 1st in the Atlantic.

Caps have won the SE 4 years in a row and haven't made it past the Conference Semi-Final lol, including that horrible choke job vs Montreal after winning the Presidents trophy.

Win a cup n then come talk


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



stadw0n306 said:


> Years ago? it was in 09 lol and they took the Bolts to 7 games last year without Crosby/Malkin and you guys got swept by them.
> 
> Penguins only had Crosby/Malkin/Staal in the line up for 2 games last year lol, and finished tied for 1st in the Atlantic.
> 
> ...


That was years ago. The Caps have a complete different gameplan, and a lot of roster turnover. Our defense/pk went from one of the worst to one of the best.

Staal is completely overrated. Case and point, he lost you the game last week. He missed open nets, and committed a dumb penalty.

What the Pens did in '09 has no bearing on what they have done since. And against the Caps, it is a big 0. They've won 8 in a row at your place.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

^ done bickering with you, this will go on forever cause no one will win the argument.. we will bring it up at the end of the year.

Just read that Kennedy is suffering from concussion like symptoms.

More bad news, starting to wonder if i will ever see a full healthy Pens lineup again.

Don't even know if the lineup we are putting on the ice tonight is good enough to beat the Jets, lol.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Lol, are you serious IWID? Until the Caps do something in the playoffs, you can win all the regular season games you want, you guys are still chokers.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Funny coming from Mr. "Canucks in 5."


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



Alim said:


> Lol, are you serious IWID? Until the Caps do something in the playoffs, you can win all the regular season games you want, you guys are still chokers.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



McQueen said:


> Funny coming from Mr. "Canucks in 5."


I'll prefer shitting the bed in the Cup finals than shitting the bed in the second round


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



Alim said:


> I'll prefer shitting the bed in the Cup finals than shitting the bed in the second round


2nd is first loser. But seriously, Luongo is tearing it up right now. Vancouver is definitely got a better shot than the Caps to win a cup. /Sarcasm

An aging team, a crappy goalie, and little prospect depth. Have fun.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> 2nd is first loser. But seriously, Luongo is tearing it up right now. Vancouver is definitely got a better shot than the Caps to win a cup. /Sarcasm
> 
> An aging team, a crappy goalie, and little prospect depth. Have fun.


Aging team? Canucks average age is 28.2. Caps? 28.3
Crappy goalie? Lou was a Vezina finalist last year even with his terrible start to the season. 
Little prospect depth? Compared to some other teams, yes, but our prospect pool is still top 15-20 in the NHL imo with guys like Hodgson (centering the 2nd line atm), Tanev, Rodin, Lack, Jensen, and Schroeder.

And I prove you wrong again, what else is new?


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



Alim said:


> Aging team? Canucks average age is 28.2. Caps? 28.3
> Crappy goalie? Lou was a Vezina finalist last year even with his terrible start to the season.
> Little prospect depth? Compared to some other teams, yes, but our prospect pool is still top 15-20 in the NHL imo with guys like Hodgson (centering the 2nd line atm), Tanev, Rodin, Lack, Jensen, and Schroeder.
> 
> And I prove you wrong again, what else is new?


Your core is aging. The Caps core is just coming out or in entry deals. 

7uongo. The king of getting pulled in the playoffs. Vokoun has been better since the lockout.

Compared to some other teams, like the Caps. And we have Colorado's first next year, who will inevitably crap out so we can add Yakupov.

Vancouver's window just closed. The Caps are just coming into theirs.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Your core is aging. The Caps core is just coming out or in entry deals.
> 
> 7uongo. The king of getting pulled in the playoffs. Vokoun has been better since the lockout.
> 
> ...


Sedins - 31 years old
Luongo - 33 years old
Kesler - 27 years old
Burrows - 30 years old
Malhotra - 31 years old
Edler - 25 years old
Bieksa - 30 years old
Hamhuis - 28 years old

Average age of core = 29.5 years old, everyone is either in their prime or just entering it. 

Sorry buddy, our window just opened two years ago, we have at least another two to go.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Your core is aging. The Caps core is just coming out or in entry deals.
> 
> 7uongo. The king of getting pulled in the playoffs. Vokoun has been better since the lockout.
> 
> ...


Avs won't be finishing dead last, trust me lol.

They might make playoffs or they will finish just short i imagine.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Avs are projected to finish past I'm pretty sure. Not like that really matters though. They play with a lot of speed, playing pretty sell so far this year. 

There's bickering taking place in this thread. Not surprised Alim and IWID are here, all we need is Mystery. 

Leafs are the best. I can play homer too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



Alim said:


> I'll prefer shitting the bed in the Cup finals than shitting the bed in the second round


Better than shitting than bed when you're the heavily favored team in the Stanley Cup Finals and you have irrational fans claiming you'll win the series in 5 and then the entire city you live in is so butthurt when they lose they start a bunch of riots? I think not.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I like how Stadwon made fun of the Caps losing to Canadians when the Pens lost the exact same the next round against them.


Alim making fun of the Caps choking in the second is funny too since last year was the first time since 94 I believe that the Nux made it past the second round. Just like that year they lost in the finals in game 7. LOLCANUCKS.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

How many goals does Phil Kessel have to score this year for people to stop laughing at the trade that brought him to Toronto.

A lot of teams have choked recently. Everyone has a homer blinders on right now. It's too be expected and can't really be faulted that much but ya. Canucks are playoff chokers until further notice ie. a Stanley Cup at this point. Same can really be said for the Caps.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

60


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Well he's on pace for 123 .

Wouldn't be surprised if he nets another one before this one's over.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I like how Stadwon made fun of the Caps losing to Canadians when the Pens lost the exact same the next round against them.
> 
> 
> Alim making fun of the Caps choking in the second is funny too since last year was the first time since 94 I believe that the Nux made it past the second round. Just like that year they lost in the finals in game 7. LOLCANUCKS.


Caps won the Presidents Trophy that year, they were projected to win it all.

Big difference. Plus the Pens were coming off back to back SC final appearances, pretty tough to make it deep 3 years in a row when you played that much hockey.

Also, Halak was a god in those playoffs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Oh look, JS Giguere still gives up juicy rebounds. Kulemin got that one on a silver platter. 2-2.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Hey Stad, what happen to your Pens?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I watched that Pens/Jets game for about 10 minutes. I think the puck was on the Jets side of the rink a total of 30 seconds in that 10 minutes.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



DubC said:


> Hey Stad, what happen to your Pens?


Injuries. No Sid,Geno,Kennedy and Orpik.

Sullivan-Park-Neal
Kunitz-Staal-Dupuis
Cooke-Letestu-Asham
MacIntyre-Vitale-Adams

That was our line up last night lol, tough to create offense with that.

Pretty sad when Park is centering the top line haha.

Hopefully get Orpik and Malkin back by Saturdays game and Sid sometime in the next few weeks. Don't know how long Kennedy is gonna be out for though, he is suffering from concussion-like symptoms.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Makes me feel a little better about The Wild's chances tommorow night at least. :side:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



McQueen said:


> Makes me feel a little better about The Wild's chances tommorow night at least. :side:


Especially since its a back to back, i imagine Johnson will be starting in net as well.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Alim making fun of the Caps choking in the second is funny too since last year was the first time since 94 I believe that the Nux made it past the second round. Just like that year they lost in the finals in game 7. LOLCANUCKS.


Last year was the first, maybe second time in franchise history where they were a Cup favorite. They were always projected to be a bubble/bottom 10 team ever since the mid 90s except for a year or two in the mid 00s. 

The first was in 2003 where we had Naslund and Bertuzzi in their primes and we choked against the Wild, no denying that. 

We won the Presidents Trophy last year and were the clear favorite and made it to the end and came a game short. 

Losing to the Habs in the first round in the same season where they won the President's Trophy and getting swept by the Lightning in the second round the year after is choking.

Making it to game 7 of the finals and losing, not so much.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Wild thus far haven't looked like a complete shithouse this year other than being obviously outclassed by Detroit the other night but it could have been much worse. Most of that was because the Wild's top line being completely shutdown in that game.

I'm feeling optimistic about them this year. Which means they'll probably be one spot out of the playoffs this time around. :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Ducks have been doing great and I couldn't be happier. It'd be nice to see some more goals from our top line players, but they did good today so they made up for that.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ducks have been doing great and I couldn't be happier. It'd be nice to see some more goals from our top line players, but they did good today so they made up for that.


You live in BC and you're a Ducks fan?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Why would anyone want to be a Canucks fan?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



stadw0n306 said:


> You live in BC and you're a Ducks fan?


I dont see a problem with that, Red Wings and Ducks have been my favorites for the longest time.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



stadw0n306 said:


> You live in BC and you're a Ducks fan?


You live in Saskatoon and you're a Pens fan?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You live in Saskatoon and you're a Pens fan?


Lol, i was actually asking you if you were.

Wasn't saying anything was wrong with it, i just wanted to know.

And who else would i cheer for lol, we got no team down here.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Ya I am. Mostly because as a kid I loved the Ducks movie and I got into the team that way and just followed them until now. Was never really a fan of the Nux at any point and have grown to hate them as the years have gone by.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Who's in a hockey pool this season? This is the first year I've been in a paid league and I love it. Johnny Boy Tavares is money right now. Duncan Keith, not so much..


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



stadw0n306 said:


> Injuries. No Sid,Geno,Kennedy and Orpik.
> 
> Sullivan-Park-Neal
> Kunitz-Staal-Dupuis
> ...


What's sad is a guy selected before Toews and Backstrom can't center a top line.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

IWID what do you think of Ovie's lack of points, which is probably coming from lack of effort since he is still easily one of most talented players in the league, if not the most talented.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> IWID what do you think of Ovie's lack of points, which is probably coming from lack of effort since he is still easily one of most talented players in the league, if not the most talented.


I disagree. OV was never the most talented. He was always the most driven. I think he lost confidence, and he needs something to break him out of it. I am not worried because he always shows up when it matters, it's the rest of the team that doesn't.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I've always seen Ovie has the most talented since, no matter how driven you are, you're not going to put up those types of numbers without a lot of talent.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

30min until Kings/Blues, time to start drinking


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Pens win 4-2! Neal with #6 on the year, what a trade that is turning out to be so far.

Good thing Johnson wasn't seriously hurt, it looked bad on the replay.

Staal and Neal were both monsters tonight, also nice hustle and bounce pass by Cooke to spring Dupuis on that breakaway shorthanded.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Gagne scores! that was sweet.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



DubC said:


> Gagne scores! that was sweet.


Whats the score?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

3-0


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Woot! Kings win 5-0, Jonathan Quick didn't let any shots get through. Awesome game.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Cant ask for a better start from the Ducks, 4-1 & two victories over the Sharks! already.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

You could be 5-0.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Well i stand corrected, i could ask for a better start 

Hows Gardiner doing?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

He's been a healthy scratch the last 2 games as they've gone with Franson instead. He looks and plays nervous right now, he'll come around though. Probably within a couple years


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Doesnt help that hes in Toronto also haha.

Im really loving the Ducks 3rd and 4th lines, those 2 lines have gotten so young now.

Do you know who the hell Andrew Gordon is?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Been mostly a career minor leaguer. Had quite a bit of success in the AHL, not much of a chance in the NHL.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

It honestly annoys me that he gets put on the 3rd line while McMillian sits on the 4th after his great season, dont get it.

Sorry about Connolly


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Hey Alim.... LOLuongo


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Another 3 points for Kessel tonight. 12 points in 5 games. Going to OT after comeback from 2 down in the third .


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Starting to hate Toronto again instead of thinking of them as a joke, but their joke reputation will likely return soon as it did last year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Haters gonna hate.

I remember when this thread was run by Leaf fans (2Slick, King of Kings, TMWTP, Miester). You can just call me the last man standing.


----------



## TheKorean (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

relax Leafs fan, kessel is gonna get cold and Leafs will start losing. leafs are still far from being a contender. They need a number 1 Center. They need Kadri to work out.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

No one is saying they are contenders. They're 4-0-1. Taking this one game at a time and every win in October betters their chances of getting the 8th spot in the east.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

JM I think you should realize that no one wants a leaf fan to be happy. It doesn't matter how good your team is or how they're performing, people will always want to put down your team. 

But seriously, getting the 8th spot in the Easy won't be easy this year.

Caps
Pens
Sabras 
Flyers
Canadians
Rangers
Tampa Boston

That is what I generally think the playoff picture will look like in the East.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Montreal is not a good team. Defence sucks (understatement really) and they don't have much depth up front and have guys that get hurt quite a bit. You never know. Boston is going to have a hard time scoring goals all year. Not saying they'll be ahead of them but Toronto isn't as bad off as people make them out to be. Eastern Conference is not that great. Besides Pittsburgh, Washington and Philadelphia every team in the east has major holes. Roloson has been starting to show his age in Tampa too. If they can keep their record around .500 in November instead of the usual collapse they won't have to claw out of the cellar in January and February again. Skill wise they're good enough, they've just played 2 different seasons the last 2 years.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



> JM I think you should realize that no one wants a leaf fan to be happy. It doesn't matter how good your team is or how they're performing, people will always want to put down your team.


The only canadian fans i want to be miserable are the Habs and the Canucks, never really hated the Leafs, i just like messing with people like JM


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



InYourFace said:


> The only canadian fans i want to be miserable are the Habs and the Canucks, never really hated the Leafs, i just like messing with people like JM


Agreed, not too big on Habs/Canuck fans.

Hate Philly fans the most though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I hate every team in the league other than the Ducks. I may like some players on that some certain teams, but I don't support that team or want them to be successful in any way, unless of course their success means I get money like Boston last year.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Why the Ducks?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ya I am. Mostly because as a kid I loved the Ducks movie and I got into the team that way and just followed them until now. Was never really a fan of the Nux at any point and have grown to hate them as the years have gone by.


.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

James fucking Neal, #7 on the year already.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Pfft, Kessel got his 7th yesterday. PHIL KESSEL the future Art and Hart Ross winner.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

If he actually had a good centre I legit think he could at least win the Rocket Richard Trophy. The guy is near the top in goals over the last 3 years playing with the Likes of Tyler Bozak.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I guess Ovie only feels like scoring against elite goalies and teams. That bastard.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Good win by the Bruins tonight. It's nice to see Lucic back to his old self. He played well with Seguin, who had a good game too. And of course, Thomas was solid in net. And so we can end this debate, the Kessel deal has worked out for both teams. In the long term, I do think the Bruins have the potential to get the better of the deal if Knight and Hamilton can prove to be good NHL players but for right now. it's working out for both teams.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Vintage Jonas Gustavsson tonight.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Kings up by 1


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

LOL at the OiLOLers allowing Minnesota to score and tie up the game with 0.05 left on the clock.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

As a Habs fan, I'm disappointed. This isn't how I expected the team to start out of the gate, they look like a better team on paper - but their performance on the ice is obviously showing something different. It may be too soon, but Jacques Martin system doesn't look to be working at all for this team and he juggles the lines way too much during a game and doesn't allow players to get comfortable. I hope they turn this around soon, otherwise it'll be a long season.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Another Victory for Kings!!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Rinne had a bad game tonight, but all the goals weren't fault, actually most was because of the defense. Him getting pulled really fucked me over in fantasy as well, 12 GAA is bring me down a lot.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



RatedR10 said:


> As a Habs fan, I'm disappointed. This isn't how I expected the team to start out of the gate, they look like a better team on paper - but their performance on the ice is obviously showing something different. It may be too soon, but Jacques Martin system doesn't look to be working at all for this team and he juggles the lines way too much during a game and doesn't allow players to get comfortable. I hope they turn this around soon, otherwise it'll be a long season.


Your defense is awful as well.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Rinne had a bad game tonight, but all the goals weren't fault, actually most was because of the defense. Him getting pulled really fucked me over in fantasy as well, 12 GAA is bring me down a lot.


Try having Rinne and Halak on your team right now. Blues are a little slow out of the gate.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Ducks/Stars tonight, let make it 5 in a row!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



JM said:


> Try having Rinne and Halak on your team right now. Blues are a little slow out of the gate.


Well I had Bryzgalov and three Philly players on one of my team. 5 GAA and -6 is a great contribution. 

I expect the Ducks/Dallas came to be close tonight, hopefully we do pull through. Hoping for my production from our top line like last game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Eric Staal has been a disappoint this year. 4 points, -9, in 7 games. That whole first line is just getting scored on and I'm surprised the Canes can even win games with that line getting outscored so badly.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Bruins and Sharks tonight. Hoping the Bruins have another good game tonight. Should be a fun game.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I guess Ovie only feels like scoring against elite goalies and teams. That bastard.


I told you, he shows up when it matters. Now lets see if he can net a couple against Detroit. I feel like he missed the game against them last year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Are Canucks' fans retarded? I really am unsure. They honestly believe that Schinder can replace Luongo just because he has been good against non playoff teams the last year and this year. I would love to see them trade him away just to see Schinder fail in net and the Canucks' fans having no one left to blame since Luongo would be gone.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I notice they throw Schnieder out for Minnesota a lot these days because for some odd reason LOLuongo seems to struggle against The Wild.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Are Canucks' fans retarded? I really am unsure. They honestly believe that Schinder can replace Luongo just because he has been good against non playoff teams the last year and this year. I would love to see them trade him away just to see Schinder fail in net and the Canucks' fans having no one left to blame since Luongo would be gone.


Canucks fans went full retard after losing in the finals.

BRB rioting because we lost a sports event.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

They were retarded before that, I guess they just a lot more brain cells in those riots.

I remember when they blamed Luongo for the game 7 lose after their offense didn't produce any goal. In fact, they blamed the whole series on him and iirc he had two shutouts and another game where he only let in one goal. The offense was just shit in that series and Thomas was supermaning it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I do recall the Down Syndrome twins being pretty shit in the finals, and Burrows being a fucking punk.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



McQueen said:


> I do recall the Down Syndrome twins being pretty shit in the finals, and Burrows being a fucking punk.


When is Burrows not?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Bryzgalov just ROBBED a Blues player. (can't remember who)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Pavelec is a bum.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

The Caps looking good still. On their way to 7-0-0 if they keep this up.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Love how this forum is so bi-polar when it comes to Lou. When I was defending him earlier everyone said he sucks and it's his fault the Nucks didn't win last year, now it's the team's fault?

Nucks with a blockbuster trade - David Booth, Steven Reinprecht and 3rd round pick for Samuelsson and Marco Sturm

Suck on that Leaf fans, I know plenty of TML fans that wanted Booth and we got him for nothing :lmao


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



Alim said:


> Love how this forum is so bi-polar when it comes to Lou. When I was defending him earlier everyone said he sucks and it's his fault the Nucks didn't win last year, now it's the team's fault?
> 
> Nucks with a blockbuster trade - David Booth, Steven Reinprecht and 3rd round pick for Samuelsson and Marco Sturm
> 
> Suck on that Leaf fans, I know plenty of TML fans that wanted Booth and we got him for nothing :lmao


Mediocre players for mediocre players... Stanley Cup here you come. Mediocrity goes good with their goaltending.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

He sucks and doesn't suck Alim, get it right.

You can have Booth. Phil Kessel is all we need.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

The Mapes can do the Kessel run in less than 8.5 parsecs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Luo's a choker, but still an elite goaltender that can't just be replaced by a guy that played 25 games last year, most against shit teams.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



JM said:


> Phil Kessel is all we need.


All you need for another tenth place finish


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

For all the shit I give the guy i'd still call Lou a top 5, if not top 3 goaltender.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



Alim said:


> All you need for another tenth place finish


Yeah, 10th, right behind Philadelphia right?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



JM said:


> Yeah, 10th, right behind Philadelphia right?


Awww, you know me so well!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Callin it now for the record. Canucks in five.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I'm calling the Canucks out in the second round, most likely to Hawks. It will be another 17 years until they get past the second round again.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Kessel's scores his 8th.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Oh pish posh guys, we're like 8 games into the season. Let's see who makes the playoffs first and THEN we'll decide who the Canucks are winning the cup against


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

But we have to at least have a mutual understanding that it'll be Canucks in 5. We can get that out of you right?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Gionta should be exiled from the NHL btw.

Reimer .


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



JM said:


> But we have to at least have a mutual understanding that it'll be Canucks in 5. We can get that out of you right?


Of course, I thought that was a given already.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

What did Gionta do? 

He gives Hiplop hope like a good Canadian that a 5'5 guy can play in the NHL.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

He hit Reimer, who is now out of the game.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Oh who cares about Optimus Rieme :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

They need to rest Bryzgalov, he's looked terrible the last two games. I only care because he's been terrible in my fantasy games. :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Leaf fans do when our back up is Jonas Gustafsson.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

They should play Weezer's "My name is Jonas"


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Kessel and Neal both got their 8th today, Kessel has of course played last games, but these are both looking at huge years if they can keep up even somewhat of their production right now. I wonder if Neal will play with Sid or Malkin, he seems to have a better chemistry with Malkin, then again he hasn't played with Crosby yet.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

And again I say, imagine of Kessel didn't have to create a lot of his chances on his own.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Caps lay the smack down on another team they everyone expected to end their streak.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Nice goal by Toronto.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Grabovski just scored a filthy OT winner. Another 2 points for Kessel. Big win for Toronto.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Nevermind. Looks like he will continue leading the league in points.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

That'll change I'm sure. According to ESPN he got an assist.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

All JM needs is Vince McMahon yelling out "Welcome to Kesselmania" and he'll cream his pants.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Bruins lost to the Sharks tonight 4-2. The Bruins did up tying the score but in the end lost the game. Seguin with another goal.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Kessel's just giving a fuck you to being drafted last at the all-star game.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Another defensive gaff and the Habs lose. What the fuck..


----------



## TheKorean (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

At least it was in OT. I hate the Habs....

lol @ Jackets.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Did anyone see the Lindstrom shootout goal in Col/Chi game? What a move.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Reimer apparently only has minor whiplash and not a concussion. Oh thank Jesus.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Hell of a game between Kings and Stars.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Fuck yes!! Jack motherfucking Johnson!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Congrats to Quick for breaking the shutout record. And fuck you to all the people who own him in their fantasy league.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Quick is a fucking beast.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

y everyone hate pk, is it because he's da best player in da league?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

because he's black.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Going to the Ducks/Coyotes game tonight, gotta call out from work though


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



InYourFace said:


> Going to the Ducks/Coyotes game tonight, gotta call out from work though


Nice man, have a great time.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

getting caught up, currently watching jest vs canadiens from oct 9th



















everyone hates pk


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Black people don't belong on the ice. :side:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

God, Malkin + Neal = beast.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Kings/Devils today, let's see if Quick can keep the streak going.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Most man games lost in the league, no problem. 

Pens win 3-0 and win their 4th straight!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Hmm Quick isn't starting....not sure about this.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

You can't start one player every game DubC, they would get way too tired and give up bad goals.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Who is LA's backup goalie? Bernier?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



McQueen said:


> Who is LA's backup goalie? Bernier?


Yup.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You can't start one player every game DubC, they would get way too tired and give up bad goals.


I know, its just me being an asshole. If Quick was too tired, I would tie him up to the net :side: . Bernier is doing a good job so far.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



DubC said:


> I know, its just me being an asshole. If Quick was too tired, I would tie him up to the net :side: . Bernier is doing a good job so far.


Bernier one of the best backups in the league.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

lol at Luongo getting pulled against Edmonton.


----------



## TheKorean (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Kings should trade Bernier and stock up on more picks and prospects, Quick is legit and young. hes going to be a King for a while, as a starter.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



stadw0n306 said:


> Bernier one of the best backups in the league.


0-1 , fuck that guy.

Edit: fpalm, wtf is going on


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I'm done, Kings are fucking sloppy tonight.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Wow Luongo is playing terrible even for his standards. Have teams finally figured out his terrible rebound control? Or has he finally found consistency. except it is being terrible not good.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



DubC said:


> 0-1 , fuck that guy.
> 
> Edit: fpalm, wtf is going on





DubC said:


> I'm done, Kings are fucking sloppy tonight.


Where were ya during their terrible years? You don't have much to complain about now compared to then. Yeash.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Kane's spin-o-rama to sets-up Marian Hossa's goal was great


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Wow Luongo is playing terrible even for his standards. Have teams finally figured out his terrible rebound control? Or has he finally found consistency. except it is being terrible not good.


He always starts out slow, they will be fine.


----------



## TheKorean (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

LeBrongo always fails to show up when it counts though lol.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



TheKorean said:


> LeBrongo always fails to show up when it counts though lol.


Because winning against the Edmonton Oilers in October is a must win right, of course.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I like how Alim takes things so personally.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

A troll's gotta do what a troll's gotta do man


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Luongo is the greatest troll of all time because he makes the pathetic Canucks' fans actually believe.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

You should know that the majority of fans have turned on Luongo since you live in BC. Everyone is riding Schneider now (I'm also a fan of his and hope we keep him)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I believe I mentioned that before. They want Luongo traded and want Schneider starting(LOL), I hope it happens so that I can watch him fail miserable as a starter since he'll actually have to play playoff teams instead of the regular shit teams he plays against.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Knowing Canuck fans they'll blame Luongo for tonight's loss too (he wasn't playing)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

He probably did a shitty job refilling everyone's water bottles. That's the back up goalie's job amirit?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Bruin's Brad Marchand (5'9 183 lbs) just fought PK Subban (6'0 212). And won. 

#CanadianFailboat.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Matt Read just had goal of the month.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I'm curious as to what Alim thinks of the Flyers comeback today. 

Leafs just went up 2-1 btw. Connolly making his Leafs debut tonight.

:lmao the JETS JETS JETS JETS JETS tie it up. Would have at least watched this one during intermissions if I had it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Jets have been up ever since the first goal so they didn't really tie it up. 8-7 is ridiculous though, fuck Bryzgalov tbh.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

blatant racism again in bawwwwwston



> Bruin's Brad Marchand (5'9 183 lbs) just fought PK Subban (6'0 212). And won.


He didn't win. Nobody won. Subban man handled him and neither man made any real contact.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Crazy game in Philly.

Pens/Islanders just started OT.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

MIKE BROWN.

This has been a great last maybe 50 minutes of this game for the Leafs, completely dominated. Good to see after some recent lacklustre efforts.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Didn't Pavlevic come out of the game in Philly? Now he's back in.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

No that was Bryzgalov, now he's back in and Pavlevic just got subbed out. Great game, mostly because I have three players from Philly on my team .

The three players have combined for 5 goals, 4 assists, and +4. Great job guys.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Pens win 3-2 in a SO, 5 in a row!

Shocked the Islanders put Dipietro in for the shootout, thought he was gonna hurt :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Nah it was definitely Pavlevic. Pretty sure Mason went in at one point but Pavlevic was in on the 8th goal.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Fuck the Jets.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



JM said:


> Nah it was definitely Pavlevic. Pretty sure Mason went in at one point but Pavlevic was in on the 8th goal.


Looks like it happened to the both of them. Wish I got to see the game, looked like it was awesome, well for everyone except the goalies.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



JM said:


> Nah it was definitely Pavlevic. Pretty sure Mason went in at one point but Pavlevic was in on the 8th goal.


Mason got hurt that's why.

Philly really fixed their goaltending issues i see.



> 35 S. BOBROVSKY	10 - 15	.667	24:39
> 30 I. BRYZGALOV	6 - 10	.600	34:05


:lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Yeah it's possible I was just boing by the highlights and I could have sworn that Mason was in for the 6th goal and then it was back to Pavlevic for the 8th. How embarrassing.

EDIT: Ah that explains it then.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Damn, just saw Malkin's shootout goal and its another dirty one in the shootout.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

KHABI KHABI KHABI. First they beat the Canucks, now they beat the Caps, WHOSE NEXT TO FACE THE UNSTOPPABLE OILERS.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



JM said:


> I'm curious as to what Alim thinks of the Flyers comeback today.


Not good enough to complete the comeback? :lmao

Won't be making the playoffs.

Probably should have waited till the game finished big guy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

If I cared that much I probably would have edited it out don't you think. They came back from a 6-2 deficit with relative ease. Scoring with relative easy and you know their goaltending will be better than its been. You pick an interesting team to troll about this year. Why not the Bruins or Penguins or something, at least they have more than 1 fan on this forum.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> KHABI KHABI KHABI. First they beat the Canucks, now they beat the Caps, WHOSE NEXT TO FACE THE UNSTOPPABLE OILERS.


I thought they tore down the Bulin Wall years ago.

Guess maybe old alki got himself sober.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Ducks/Preds today, lets ee if the Ducks can get some sort of revenge for getting bumped out of the playoffs last year.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

HNIC time!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tv9mmhCzH1c


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Errr CBC stopped using that song 3 years ago was it?

Anyway, here we go with Leafs/Pens. Big test for the Leafs, especially with Reimer out. Hopefully the Leafs pull it out to keep this good start going.

EDIT: Well, at least it's Brent Johnson.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Staal is out as well, this team just can't catch a break.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Things are going the Leafs way then. Gotta get this one!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Fuck, Letang better not be hurt.

Thank god.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

The edit post feature is your friend.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Cooke!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Bullshit overturned goal in the Wings/Wild game. Was deemed a kick even though it just deflected off the guys leg.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



JM said:


> The edit post feature is your friend.


pretty sure people double post in the nfl thread all the time. :side:

pretty good game going between Toronto and Pitts.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Cooke I hate you. Would have even been less annoyed if Aaron "CM Douche" Asham scored.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Tough game for Malkin so far, 2-1 Leafs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Well Heatley scored but it should be 2-0 Wild right now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Malkin, meet Phaneuf's shoulder, followed by the ice. 

Connolly with his first as a Leaf. I approve.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

THE KOOOOOON!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Dion Phaneuf was pretty beastly there. McCurther cleaning up the trash.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

great game from an unbiased view, but I'm sure everyone can agree its great. Some good goals too.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Marked out a little when Kessel scored there. What a shot. I sort of moved to the edge of my seat as the puck moved across the ice to Kessel. I'm pretty pumped right now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

philly is having another great night with scoring, and now they have some goaltending going on as well. :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I will say, I hope Kessel gets picked last in the all-star game again to keep this motivation going. If he said it isn't motivating him he'd be lying.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

so like I said in the beginning of the year, Boston can't score whatsoever which means they suck.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Boston losing early and often makes me happy. Pretty sure they didn't have this many losses till close to december last year. Not sure exactly but they had a pretty dirty record at one point last year.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

CANDIENS DA BEST. GOIN UNDEFEATED

SUBBAN NEEDS A GOAL THO


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

EVERYONE HOLD IT. THE EDMONTON OILERS ARE CURRENTLY FIRST PLACE IN THE WEST. I REPEAT, THE WORST TEAM THE LAST TWO YEARS IS NOW THE BEST IN THE WEST. :lmao

Another loss for the Ducks makes me sad, hopefully we can at least score.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Good for the LOL'ers, getting the last 10 first draft picks will do that for you. :side:

Wild beat Detoilet, Josh Harding with a shutout. Hell of an outing for him.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

We need to pick it up. Oh btw, sucks that I'll be losing so many FOX channels  There goes my Hockey and Soccer.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

LOL Soccer

Although also not happy about losing Fox Sports & FX.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

lol at old age :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Indeed seeing as you're older than I am.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

keep dreaming old man, good to see Doughty back.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

bah god, Ovie proves he still can score like a sniper, but that is expected from the most talented player in the NHL. Now only if he could continue producing like this every game, but I doubt the Caps even want that, they would rather everyone produce.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Aww Kings lose in OT, good game.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> EVERYONE HOLD IT. THE EDMONTON OILERS ARE CURRENTLY FIRST PLACE IN THE WEST. I REPEAT, THE WORST TEAM THE LAST TWO YEARS IS NOW THE BEST IN THE WEST. :lmao


You fail at trolling the Canucks. That isn't anything special, Colorado was in 1st in the NW last year until late November/early December.

Good to see the Nucks give the Caps the spanking they deserve tonight.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



Alim said:


> You fail at trolling the Canucks. That isn't anything special, Colorado was in 1st in the NW last year until late November/early December.
> 
> Good to see the Nucks give the Caps the spanking they deserve tonight.


LMAO, oh well it was karma for ripping on you. It was only fitting that they played their worst game of the year last night.

Once again though, OV shows up against a top team. He's got a switch and he's only turning it on against top teams.

Luongo still wasn't very good outside of robbing OV. They almost gave the game away. Penalty kill has been awful without Green.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Not really expecting alot from the Ducks tonight since its aback to back, but i mean its Columbus! we gotta get the 2 points!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Prepare to have your hopes NASH'd.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



Alim said:


> You fail at trolling the Canucks. That isn't anything special, Colorado was in 1st in the NW last year until late November/early December.
> 
> Good to see the Nucks give the Caps the spanking they deserve tonight.


 I didn't even say anything about the Canucks there? I was just laughing at the fact that Edmonton somehow got to the top of the West for awhile.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> so like I said in the beginning of the year, Boston can't score whatsoever which means they suck.


Do they have a guy that can be a 35-50 goal scorer right now. No. But they have some guys on this team that can score goals but they just aren't doing it right now. Calling you out Horton. He's been the biggest disappointment so far when it comes to goal scoring. He does have 2 goals but only 14 shots. 14 shots. A couple of guys on the 4th line have a couple of fewer shots than him. He needs to shoot the puck more and bury those chances. Lucic has come around lately, so that's good. Yes, they could use another goal scorer. But they do have the talent to score goals, they just aren't right now.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



InYourFace said:


> Not really expecting alot from the Ducks tonight since its aback to back, but i mean its Columbus! we gotta get the 2 points!


I get to go see your boys play on Tuesday. Last year's game (9-8 I believe) out there was exciting.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



PF69 said:


> Do they have a guy that can be a 40-50 goal scorer. No. But they have some guys on this team that can score goals but they just aren't doing it right now. Calling you out Horton. He's been the biggest disappointment so far when it comes to goal scoring. He does have 2 goals but only 14 shots. 14 shots. A couple of guys on the 4th line have a couple of fewer shots than him. He needs to shoot the puck more and bury those chances. Lucic has come around lately, so that's good. Yes, they could use another goal scorer. But they do have the talent to score goals, they just aren't right now.


Overall they are weak offensively though. Their top 6 leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



McQueen said:


> Prepare to have your hopes NASH'd.


Thanks for having the confidence in my team to beat the worst team in the league so far 



> I get to go see your boys play on Tuesday. Last year's game (9-8 I believe) out there was exciting.


Well lets hope that score doesnt happen again, need Hiller to start finding his form from last year or the Ducks are gonna be in some deep shit all year.

Its got the potential to be a great game though.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



JM said:


> Overall they are weak offensively though. Their top 6 leaves a lot to be desired.


I do agree with you that their top 6 aren't among the best top 6 in the league but they aren't the worse. I will admit that they don't have a true #1 center and a 40+ goal scorer right now(I do think that Seguin will be that one day for them) but they still have some talent to get by. Some of the players aren't doing what they are paid to do right now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Ducks need a blowout tonight to get their confidence up, especially after that shutout. We need to start playing like we were in the beginning of the year, where everyone was scoring, not just our top two lines.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



> Ducks need a blowout tonight to get their confidence up, especially after that shutout. We need to start playing like we were in the beginning of the year, where everyone was scoring, not just our top two lines.


Yeah you can tell the Ducks are struggling to score with Randy Carlyle putting Ryan with Koivu/Selanne last night and sticking Beleskey with Perry/Getzlaf.

But you also gotta take into consideration that the 3rd and 4th lines have never played together prior to this season, theres alot of potential for the 3rd and 4th lines once they get some chemistry going.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Actually I think The Ducks should win, was just trolling you personally.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I hope we can get a win today after last night's result, it going to be interesting.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Well the Ducks really fucking blew it, they always gotta lose to the teams there suppose to beat :cuss:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

why are coaches so hesitent to pull their goalies this year if they're having a bad game? Leaving them in there will likely just lead to more goals, which is the case this year once a goalie gives up 3 before the third they just give up more, and is just hurting their confidence.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Gutted to see Kings lose twice in a row, hopefully they get their shit together for Saturday's game. I'm glad to find out that I wont lose FSW since Direct TV reach an agreement with FOX, that was a close call.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Awesome, wasn't the deadline tomorrow?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



DubC said:


> Gutted to see Kings lose twice in a row, hopefully they get their shit together for Saturday's game. I'm glad to find out that I wont lose FSW since Direct TV reach an agreement with FOX, that was a close call.


Take on your Kings Saturday bro, should be a good one.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



stadw0n306 said:


> Take on your Kings Saturday bro, should be a good one.


Going down bitch :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

fucking caps got 7 straight minutes of pressure, hiller did all he could but we really had no chance against the Caps when they're doing everything right on offense. Hopefully we pull it out on OT.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> fucking caps got 7 straight minutes of pressure, hiller did all he could but we really had no chance against the Caps when they're doing everything right on offense. Hopefully we pull it out on OT.


Backstrom just scored lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

i realize that stadwon, no need to mock me


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> why are coaches so hesitent to pull their goalies this year if they're having a bad game? Leaving them in there will likely just lead to more goals, which is the case this year once a goalie gives up 3 before the third they just give up more, and is just hurting their confidence.


Worked pretty well last night


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

thoughts on Caps not playing Ovie in the final minute IWID? Surprised me and I was hoping they wouldn't score because of it, but they still managed to put it in.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I'm quite happy that the Leafs were able to rob the Ducks of Lupul and Gardner.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Blackhawks really need to get there power play together, 4 for 45 for the season. They had 7 chances against Nashville with two 5 on 3 situations.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Kings/Oilers today, please for the love of God I hope we win!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Vancouver getting owned by The Wild tonight. That and LOLuongo and is appearently too scared to play here.

Josh Harding has been a really great netminder the last 3 games though.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Pens/Sharks starting in 15 minutes.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Matt Cullen, what a boss.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Quick start! 1-0 Pens.

Make that 2-0, Malkin with the 2nd.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

We're getting rape


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

3-1, Malkin with his 2nd.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

well there goes that lead.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Shoot out time.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Why the fuck did DB put Dupuis in for the shootout? oh well.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> thoughts on Caps not playing Ovie in the final minute IWID? Surprised me and I was hoping they wouldn't score because of it, but they still managed to put it in.


Laich's line was on fire that night. He ran with the best group.

OV had the assist on the game winner, so it was a non-factor. We will see how he responds to that tonight. It will be telling.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I know its early so it really doesn't matter but its amusing that 2 of the top 3 teams in the standings are Toronto & Edmonton and the defending champs are in 29th place.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Leafs are there to stay 

We'll see


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Wild in 8th right now. They're taking the cup :side:


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



McQueen said:


> I know its early so it really doesn't matter but its amusing that 2 of the top 3 teams in the standings are Toronto & Edmonton and the defending champs are in 29th place.


Hey Caps are on pace to continue being the regular season champs......

Backstrom is back to being an elite player. Loving it. Another 2 point night.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Nonsense, La will take it :side:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> *Hey Caps are on pace to continue being the regular season champs......*
> 
> Backstrom is back to being an elite player. Loving it. Another 2 point night.


Good, then they can lose in the playoffs again.

:lmao


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



stadw0n306 said:


> Good, then they can lose in the playoffs again.
> 
> :lmao


You think you are ripping on me. Yet the dot dot dot was implying they will blow it. I am not delusional, but right now their goal differential is +17. The next closest is +10. I'm loving it.

Anyone see Skinner bring the lulz last night?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

At least he didn't pull a Gramatica and tear a couple ligaments or something. Pretty embarrassing none the less.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



JM said:


> At least he didn't pull a Gramatica and tear a couple ligaments or something. Pretty embarrassing none the less.


He boarded himself. Woulda felt bad if Skinner wasn't such a little bitch. He annoys the crap out of me. Always getting into it with players and running away.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> You think you are ripping on me. Yet the dot dot dot was implying they will blow it. I am not delusional, but right now their goal differential is +17. The next closest is +10. I'm loving it.
> 
> Anyone see Skinner bring the lulz last night?


Amazing.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Pretty pumped about tonight, Rangers/Habs is always a fun game.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> You think you are ripping on me. Yet the dot dot dot was implying they will blow it. I am not delusional, but right now their goal differential is +17. The next closest is +10. I'm loving it.
> 
> Anyone see Skinner bring the lulz last night?


I'm just bugging ya bro, i hope we see Caps/Pens in the ECF.

and wtf is he doing? lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

that's how a man celebrates.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Lol, Columbus fucking sucks.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

3-0 NY. Rangers completely outplaying Montreal so far in the 1st Period. Dying at the group of Habs fans screaming for penalties whenever a player gets hit.

EDIT: I had no idea the Skinner bitch fit went on _longer_.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Jeff Skinner looks like nothing more than a young boy.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Havent followed NHL in a while. Could someone update me on how the Leafs are doing? Cheers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Great so far this year. Pretty shitty tonight.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Havent followed NHL in a while. Could someone update me on how the Leafs are doing? Cheers.


9-3-1 so far. Very, very hot start by Toronto.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



TheRealThing said:


> 3-0 NY. Rangers completely outplaying Montreal so far in the 1st Period. *Dying at the group of Habs fans screaming for penalties whenever a player gets hit.*
> 
> EDIT: I had no idea the Skinner bitch fit went on _longer_.


Another reason i hate Montreal, they have the worst fans.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Yeash, terrible game for the Leafs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

you know, its kinda hard to say even with the year Kessel is having that they got the better end of the trade when Seguin is already fucking shit up as well in his second year. Hat trick.

and Philly is doing great in offense even after those trades, now only if the goaltending could consitently be good every game.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Jesus, PP #8 for New York. They're only 1-for-6, Habs should be buried by now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

:lmao the bluejackets have already switched goalies twice so far, looks like Oilers have about zero percent chance at another first overall pick.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> you know, its kinda hard to say even with the year Kessel is having that they got the better end of the trade when Seguin is already fucking shit up as well in his second year. Hat trick.
> 
> and Philly is doing great in offense even after those trades, now only if the goaltending could consitently be good every game.


It's hard to say because the Leafs haven't got the number 1 centre they expected to get to go with Kessel when they made this trade. Either way, Kessel's a game changing player. We'll see where Seguin goes. The Leafs would not be a better player this year with Seguin and not Kessel.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

How long until people start getting moved in Columbus?

Meanwhile, B-Rich gettin' shit done again. 4-2 NYR.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

8-0 Flyers after 2.

Broad Street, baby. Can't stop. Won't stop.

I expect Howson and Arniel to both be gone by Monday.

EDIT:

Although, no lead is safe. I saw a tweet that reminded me the grim truth: We are 0-1 when we score 8 goals in a game this season. Maybe tonight we can break that trend.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



JM said:


> Great so far this year. Pretty shitty tonight.


Cool. 

Havent had ESPN for a while here and havent really watched since the days of Mats Sundin, Tomas Kaberle etc then just lost touch. Still love playing the NHL 2K games though.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I'd take Seguin over Kessel in a heartbeat.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Rangers win! Three-in-a-row!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



stadw0n306 said:


> I'd take Seguin over Kessel in a heartbeat.


Why? Besides Seguin being younger, which is a plus I guess, he doesn't have nearly the skill set Kessel has at this point. Kessel can create plays for himself, can score from pretty much anywhere in the offensive zone and has one of the quickest releases around. Long term ceiling? Sure Seguin may be a better player but right now Kessel is better.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

tbf, Seguin does make his own goals. Guy just has that pure speed that gets the whole Bruins' offense going.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

:lmao :lmao :lmao @ Subban deflecting Callahan's shot into the net, then fucking crashing right into it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Not like Kessel though. Kessel can take a seemingly harmless looking 1 on 2 and rip a shot the goalie doesn't even react to. Seguin plays with a lot of energy no doubt, that entire line does but like I said, Toronto's team this year, no way they'd be as good with Seguin over Kessel.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



JM said:


> Why? Besides Seguin being younger, which is a plus I guess, he doesn't have nearly the skill set Kessel has at this point. Kessel can create plays for himself, can score from pretty much anywhere in the offensive zone and has one of the quickest releases around. Long term ceiling? Sure Seguin may be a better player but right now Kessel is better.


By next year Seguin will take over Kessel. An all around center > one dimensional winger.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Seguin already has 14 points as well, 8 points away from matching his total from all of last year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



Alim said:


> By next year Seguin will take over Kessel. An all around center > one dimensional winger.


I don't doubt Seguin will eventually be better.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Pens vs DubC's King's starting right away.

Should be a good one!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Wild 4 game win streak, all with Harding in net against quality teams.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Atta boy Sully, what a dirty pass from Letang.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Stupid mall, making me miss the start of the game.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Kopitar is the man, God damn this game is awesome.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



DubC said:


> Kopitar is the man, God damn this game is awesome.


Yea that goal was nice, the last 5 minutes were back n forth.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

My 4 year old is cheering for Pittsburgh just cause she likes Penguins, she'll get mad at me when I say"Go Kings Go!" :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Shit, would have love to see Richards make that penalty shot.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Overtime! Letang came oh so close to ending it in the last 30 seconds.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

That was tense, should have been 3-2


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Woot!!! big win!

Those goals from Letang and Kopitar were nasty.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Aw man  Great game, would love to see them go at it again but I think this is their only match up.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



DubC said:


> Aw man  Great game, would love to see them go at it again but I think this is their only match up.


Stanley cup final!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Heh, would be awesome.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I cant believe how bad of a losing streak the Ducks are on


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Man Vokoun looked like LoLuongo last night. Embarrassing to lose to the Islanders. Oh well, Backstrom continuing his 2 pt pace towards a Hart candidate.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

We beat the Capitals lol. Didn't expect that.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



InYourFace said:


> I cant believe how bad of a losing streak the Ducks are on


I know the feeling, I think our teams meet up in a couple weeks back to back, should be fun.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Congrats on Tyler Seguin getting his 1st career hat trick. That 2nd goal showed you his true talent. You don't see a lot of players getting a goal that way. But what has impressed me much from him other than his offensive stats is his commitment to all three zones especially in the defensive zone. He has made some solid defensive plays this season. That has impress me the most so far. He if keeps it up, he is going to be a very good two-way player.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Man Vokoun looked like LoLuongo last night. Embarrassing to lose to the Islanders. Oh well, Backstrom continuing his 2 pt pace towards a Hart candidate.


Don't really see how that's embarrassing, they got a pretty decent young team.


----------



## LittleBeastard (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Pens and Hawks in finals and Pens win.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

So much.... Pens fanboyism in this thread.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

At some point, the Rangers should have shot in that PP.

Stepan's been looking really good recently. If he can keep it up, that would be huge for this offense.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

EDIT: Double posting sucks.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Cory 6rawford.

Am I doing it right guys?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



Alim said:


> Cory 6rawford.
> 
> *Am I doing it right guys?*


No.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Yeah Alim you forgot to add "in 5"


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*










:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

:lmao


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Dude, the parade has been planned for 41 years.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Tim Connolly is hurt again, lol.

Dude is made of glass.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Damn that sucks, read he is out for two weeks. Kings play San Jose today, should be fun as always....a win would be nice heh.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Tim Connolly with the Pens now?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



McQueen said:


> Tim Connolly with the Pens now?


No, Leafs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Oh, well other than myself, ItsWhatIDo, Dub & JM all I ever see in here is fans jerking off to the Pens.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Pretty sure I shitted on the Pens, and Crosby, in the fantasy thread. The only thing I have said that was positive about them is how Neal is having an amazing year.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

True. Still half of the discussion on here ends up being about The Pens in some way.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



McQueen said:


> True. Still half of the discussion on here ends up being about The Pens in some way.


Who else cheers for the Pens on here?? i only know of one person and i forget his username already.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

My daughter was cheering for Pens the other night, good thing I grounded her for a week.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

:lmao

-Mystery- is a huge Pens mark too. I miss his arguments with IWID


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Beautiful goal by Jack Johnson, Kings up 1-0.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I tried to sneak some Rangers talk into the thread, but no one was having it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Yeah its like my posts to myself about The Wild actually winning some games.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

How has Heatley been working out?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

He's been alright, he gets the most defensive attention because he is probably the only guy other teams see as a serious offensive threat but Cullen, Setoguchi, Latendresse and some of the younger defensive guys like Prosser & Scandella have really stepped up their game. Other than they have started slow in a few games and the PP has been underwhelming Minnesota has looked like a decent team so far this year.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Ugh, again we are getting rape


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Game tied at 2-2, Kings got the early advantage but Predators came back during a couple of powerplays.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

If Wild can hold on in the 3rd thats a 5 game winning streak, too bad they're on the road the next 4 games.

Edit: Wild make it 5 in a row due to some excellent netminding, tonight from Backstrom with a shut out.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Woot! Kings win!


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Marian God-borik. 3-2 Rangers win.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

ducks really really need to snap this losing streak, they honestly seem like they've lost all their confidence.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ducks really really need to snap this losing streak, they honestly seem like they've lost all their confidence.


Its kinda the same situation Kings were in, they finally won yesterday, ironically against the Predators, to break their streak of losses(5 games), Im interested in what the outcome will be when they go up against Vancouver.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Yet another god damn loss! i don't think Hiller is 100% or they are just playing some shitty D, whatever is it they better get there shit back together since its not like the Pacific Division is a breeze.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

You get to watch your team lose to the Wild on Sunday. Have fun with that.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I wouldnt doubt it the way the Ducks have been playing.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

How many goals has Carolina given up in the 3rd? I've heard it's something like 10+, and after what happened tonight, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

lolCrosby. Still not back.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Neal = beast.

Pens are the best team in the league without the best player in the world on there team.

:lmao


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Huh, who would have guessed the losing streak would end against the Canucks.

Well thats 1 victory, so lets build on another boys!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Kings facing Wild tonight, hope to pick up a win. Kopitar ftw!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



DubC said:


> Kings facing Wild tonight, hope to pick up a win. Kopitar ftw!


Love me some Kopitar.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Would have been nice to complete the comeback against the Ducks.. but meh, it was an exciting third period. That's what you get for only playing 20 minutes of a 60 minute hockey game.

I doubt the Ducks make the playoffs anyway.

And don't look now, but D. Sedin is second in the league in scoring. He should take over as #1 within the next couple of games.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



stadw0n306 said:


> Neal = beast.
> 
> Pens are the best team in the league without the best player in the world on there team.
> 
> :lmao


well they have never had Ovie so I don't really see your point. 



IYF, we still almost gave up our lead and almost lost the game. I'm hardly impressed yet.

Alim you can have that top scoring spot, it means absolutely nothing when your team is losing games.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> *well they have never had Ovie so I don't really see your point.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really don't believe that do you?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I believe he is the most talented and skilled player in the NHL, so yes.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Bruins and Sabres tonight at the Garden. Bruins have been on an offensive fire lately. Let's see if they can continue it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Wild victory tour 2011 restarts tonight. :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

mcqueen you're the only wild fan I've ever seen/heard of. I'm still skeptical, maybe you're just confused about who the Wild are.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Maybe you haven't been paying attention to them this season (which is understandable). They've been excellent defensively.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I never said they were doing bad, I just didn't know wild fans existed.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

They had a 400+ game sell out streak going on until last season, and they still fill 80% of the arena per game i'd say. And this is without them making the playoffs in years. They're actually a big deal here unlike half the other US teams in there respective market.

That being said i'd rather watch The Blackhawks but more often than not its tough.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Damn, Seguin really is the Boston's offense. Glad I picked him up in one of my fantasy leagues.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Damn, Seguin really is the Boston's offense. Glad I picked him up in one of my fantasy leagues.


Seguin is the main offensive weapon but the other players are stepping up their offensive games as well. 30 goals in the last 5 games. I wouldn't have guessed it.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Only caught the last half of the 3rd period of the Wings game but this team is really starting to get it back together after falling apart during their 6 game losing streak. Jimmy Howards the man, I think the announcer said 8 straight wins, and this team actually has a lot of new faces from guys I haven't seen. Nice to see them keep it going even with these new guys (and old man Lidstrom).


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Good goal by Fraser, Kings up by 1. Minnesota's D is sloppy, fuck Warren Peters for that dirty hit.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Alim you can have that top scoring spot, it means absolutely nothing when your team is losing games.


We're losing games because we're not putting in a 60 minute effort. Things will pick up eventually.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

what's your point? they're still losing and it won't be changing any time soon.

:lmao how you liking the defense today McQueen.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



McQueen said:


> Wild victory tour 2011 restarts tonight. :side:


nope.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

LA is smashing the Wild, lol.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Yeah embarrassing.

Oh hey they scored.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Sweet victory.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Mike Yeo is pretty mad at The Wild's play, can't say I blame him.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> what's your point? they're still losing and it won't be changing any time soon.


Can I please use your crystal ball? I want to see if I'm going to win the lottery this week


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Nah bro, but I can assure that the Canucks will not win in 5.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I wouldn't be talking about winning anything if I were you. I doubt your team even makes the playoffs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

the canucks have two more points than the Ducks with one more game played, so I guess I can say the same about the Canucks right?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Nope, I'm basing my opinion off last season. Ducks only made it into the playoffs because of Perry's superhuman 25 goals in 30 games towards the end of the season and they basically have the same team


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

ok, so since the Canucks have roughly the same team they also won't be able to win the cup this year since they haven't been able to do so the last couple of years.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Hey, I'd rather make it to the finals again than get bounced in the first round like a certain other team


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I'd rather have won a cup in the last half decade than never at all.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Well, I've only been alive for 18 of the past 41 years and a cup would have been nice, but I'll just blame terrible management and bad luck for that  and hey, at least we're doing better than the leafs and Blackhawks (they had a longer drought than the nucks)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

If you're going to try ad troll me at least do it right or don't do it all. It's 41 years not 40


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Come on Ducks. YOU CAN PULL OFF THIS COMEBACK AGAINST THE WILD, I BELIEVE.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Whoa Wild leading the Ducks 3-0


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Whoa they're actually motivated tonight. Good they were pretty embarrassing last night.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Mike Yeo must have beat the shit out of them.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I don't know if you saw his press conference last night but i'm pretty sure he wanted to hurt someone last night.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

:lmao I'm not surprise, they were horrible last night.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Yeah that was maybe the worst game they've played this year. There was one other time the score ended up being like that but that time they simply got outplayed but that was just shit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

the Wild goalies have been putting in work, on the other hand, Hiller has been complete shit recently.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Wild goaltending has be awesome the last 2 weeks other than last night. They got scored on last night as much as they have in the last 6 games.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Btw, I couldn't understand what happen to Josh Harding last night, did he get a stinger?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Looks like the puck caught him right in the elbow so thats my guess.

That game pretty much fucked his .965 save average for the season too haha.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I wonder if Lucic's hit will knock Miller back into being a good goalie?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

We will have to wait and see. He's out with a concussion.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



JM said:


> We will have to wait and see. He's out with a concussion.


Really? I missed that report. He got up and kept playing. Doesn't bode well for the NHL and crackdown on concussions. Could have had a Crosby situation.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Is it me or are Pens's rank off?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



DubC said:


> Is it me or are Pens's rank off?


What do you mean?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Really? I missed that report. He got up and kept playing. Doesn't bode well for the NHL and crackdown on concussions. Could have had a Crosby situation.


Lucic didn't get suspended or fined for the hit-which I thought was a little lenient on him. I seriously question the "concussion" since he remained in the game and played until the end of the 2nd period. 

The Sabre's response was weak-but it's not about retribution sometimes, but you shouldn't get destroyed 6-1 and not doing anything about it. 

Going to the Bruins/Devils game tonight-should be fun!


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



SP103 said:


> Lucic didn't get suspended or fined for the hit-which I thought was a little lenient on him. I seriously question the "concussion" since he remained in the game and played until the end of the 2nd period.
> 
> The Sabre's response was weak-but it's not about retribution sometimes, but you shouldn't get destroyed 6-1 and not doing anything about it.
> 
> Going to the Bruins/Devils game tonight-should be fun!


Yea, I hate when a goalie comes out of the crease, gets hit, and they act like it is the end of the world.

It is compounded when they call goalie interference when he is out of the crease. Such crap. Penalty on that play was fine. Buff should have responded though.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*






MALKIN WITH A BEAUTY!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

That was beautiful.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Richards and Avery do not give a _fuck_. 4-2 Rangers win, seventh in a row.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



SP103 said:


> Lucic didn't get suspended or fined for the hit-which I thought was a little lenient on him. I seriously question the "concussion" since he remained in the game and played until the end of the 2nd period.
> 
> The Sabre's response was weak-but it's not about retribution sometimes, but you shouldn't get destroyed 6-1 and not doing anything about it.
> 
> Going to the Bruins/Devils game tonight-should be fun!


Well concussion symptoms don't always onset immediately so it's not really surprising that it wasn't diagnosed during the game. 

The hit was borderline fine as far as I'm concerned, Lucic could have held up obviously but it was a race for the puck so what can ya do. Miller needs to protect himself and not leave himself wide open. 

Really shows that goalies really need to tighten up their masks though. That situation would have been a whole lot worse if he hit his head on the ice. He's lucky.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

First of two games with Anaheim today, should be fun. Hopefully we can pick up back to back wins.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Damn i thought Kopitar broke Hiller's mask for sec :lmao. Good 1st, Kings keeping the pressure but they miss several opportunities to score.


Edit: Awesome game, that was tense. Williams ftw! Hiller is a beast of a goalie, props to him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Joe Colborne will play his second NHL game tonight for the Leafs with the injuries piling on. Grabovski, McCarthur, Lombardi, Reimer, Armstrong and Komisarek all out with injury now. 

Colborne has 19 points in 13 points in the AHL this year so hopefully he can give us something.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Islanders struggling and once again in the basement of the Eastern Conference...and some people really thought this team would compete for a playoff spot. Its still early, but the way they "competed" tonight against the Bruins, it will be a long season


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Yeash, Washington fucking sucks right now. Leafs feasted on them tonight. Ovie looks uninspired. You can still see the skill is there, heart seems to be lacking. I guess it was a good time for the Leafs to play them. 

Big game tomorrow vs. Carolina. Really could use the back to back wins to get back on track. November/December points are what we suck at getting the last 2 years so gotta get as many as possible here.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Sucks Kings got rape against Detroit, so much momentum was made during the back to back games with Ducks. Kopitar is on fire which is awesome to see.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Hey atleast your winning some fucking games!

I fear the Wings are gonna rape my Ducks tommorow


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

During the Bruins 8 game winning streak, they have outscored their opponents 42-14. I knew that they had enough offense but not this much. Let's make it 9 straight against the Habs.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Yeah, Washington sure has fell the fuck off.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Crosby set to return to action tomorrow night! welcome back Sid!


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I hope my beloved Sharks can get over the hump and win Lord Stanley's Cup.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Yet another loss, i fear Randy Carlyle might get fired


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Feels like a playoff game, can't wait to see Sid out there playing again.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

id lol if he gets another concussion, we'll see if this starts being a reoccuring thing in his career.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SID'S FIRST!


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

suck it crosby haters, Heeeeee'ssss Baaaacccckkkkk!!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

what line is he on and with who?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Kunitz and Dupuis. 

I really don't think anyone should lol if he gets another concussion.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Hmm, I'm surprised they didn't try him with Neal, but I guess they're happy with Malkin and Neal being on the same line since they seem to have good chemistry with one another. 

I'd lol, I don't want him to get injured again obviously, but I wouldn't lie that I'd be laughing if he did, probably more at the Penguin fans than Crosby himself.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I really had no idea that Dupuis was that skilled of a player.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



JM said:


> I really had no idea that Dupuis was that skilled of a player.


He isn't lol, although he has looked good this season.

I always hated him on Crosby's wing cause he has the worst hands but they have a lot of chemistry together which is why i think DB put Koon and Dupuis back with Sid.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

That's odd because from what I saw that period I was going to say he had pretty good hands. To me I always saw him as a 4th line guy. He seems to hold his own.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

:lmao Crosby with 3 points already, also that Malkin guy is pretty good as well...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Crosby has gotten four points for me in one of my fantasy leagues. GREAT TRADE BY ME.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

My God, Islanders got rape. Crosby was brilliant.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Still any doubts Crosby is the greatest player on the planet?

It was disgusting how it didn't even look like he missed 61 games.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Yeah UDFK are you going to stop pretending that Ovie is better now?


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



JM said:


> Yeah UDFK are you going to stop pretending that Ovie is better now?


No clue wtf happened to OV. Wasnt even the best player when Crosby wasn't playing. Guy just doesnt play like he used to.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Malkin or one of the Sedins is still gonna win the Art Ross.

And this is coming from a guy who owns a Sid jersey


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Well they do have a 25 point head start or whatever.

Clearly overlooking PHIL though.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



JM said:


> Clearly overlooking PHIL though.


That's the funniest thing I've heard all day


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Hell, the Sedins need to catch the SECOND leading scorer on the Leafs before they can think about catching PHIL.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



JM said:


> Yeah UDFK are you going to stop pretending that Ovie is better now?


No, maybe at the end of the season, but I still see Ovie as the more skilled player, he just doesn't seem to care or have the heart or something. It doesn't help that he is getting as many minutes as his third line because his coach wants to prove how deep their team is.

Oh and this isn't out of some sort of hate for Penguins or anything like that, I loved Lemieux and also love Malkin, I just really don't think that Crosby is the more skilled player.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

You realize Crosby missed half a season last year and still matched Ovechkin in goals, right?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

You realize that was the first year he didn't have 45+ goals right? You realize that would have only been Crosby's second year with 40+ goals. Basing everything off stats is stupid as well, I never go by just stats alone, the guy way someone plays also has to be accounted for, that is one of many things that will always hold Ovie back as well since he plays me first instead of team first like Crosby does.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Crosby could have 40+ goals every season, but he doesn't play with a me first mentality. 

There is no argument that can be made that Ovechkin is a better player than Crosby.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Skill means nothing if you don't know how to apply it into a team game. Applying your skills into a team game is a big part of being the best player in the world.

Crosby's stats will forever be less than what they could be as he plays within a team first concept.

EDIT: Basically what Mystery said.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



JM said:


> Skill means nothing if you don't know how to apply it into a team game. Applying your skills into a team game is a big part of being the best player in the world.


Exactly.

Skill only counts for something in sports like golf and tennis.

Ovechkin is great though, top 5 in the league for sure.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



-Mystery- said:


> Crosby could have 40+ goals every season, but he doesn't play with a me first mentality.
> 
> There is no argument that can be made that Ovechkin is a better player than Crosby.


there is no saying what he could do with a me first mentality. How is that working for Ovie right now? All me know is that he can setup his teammates great and sets himself for goals.

Fine, I'll wait until another year when Ovie has a better year than Crosby, it will happen too, and then wait until everyone jumps back onto the bandwagon. Shit like this happens way too much in sports it annoys me, I'm not going to go by who is having a better year and change my opinion every year, or month in some cases, I'll go from what I've seen career wise. Hell, if Capitals beat the Pens in the playoffs I'm sure that will probably shift the argument towards Ovie again.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Basing everything off stats is stupid. You said it yourself. Crosby is better and will be for eternity or until Ovechkin learns how to play a team game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

You guys brought up stats, you guys are clearly basing your argument off stats, so my argument still stands.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Kings baby! Good game against St Louis.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You guys brought up stats, you guys are clearly basing your argument off stats, so my argument still stands.


What? No. Crosby is better because he actually uses his skill and talent to excel at a team game, which hockey is. 

What is your argument exactly? From what I got from it you're conceding that Crosby is better right now but Ovie will be again once he's leading the league in scoring again. I said Ovie won't be until he learns how to play a team game. I at no point have used stats in my argument.

I really have no idea why you keep bringing up more skilled. What exactly do you mean by that? Are you saying he can put on a better deak while using two sticks and balancing a jug on his head? There are a boat load of players in the NHL with more talent than they know what to do with, unfortunately there's way more to it than that. All that skill needs to be used to excel at a team game or it's essentially useless.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



JM said:


> Hell, the Sedins need to catch the SECOND leading scorer on the Leafs before they can think about catching PHIL.


You are an idiot if you think Kessel is going to get more points than either Sedin


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Lupul will get more points than all of them just to make us Duck fans feel even more worse than we do now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



Alim said:


> You are an idiot if you think Kessel is going to get more points than either Sedin


HATER.

I assumed the sarcasm was more than obvious. He has held the scoring lead longer than anyone would have thought he would and that much you must admit. 

ps. PHIL


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Kings up by 2, Dallas are hella sloppy tonight.

Edit: Horrible.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

The Bruins make it 10 straight wins with a hard fought victory against the Sabres. They have a very tough match up against the Red Wings Friday afternoon. Also, not shaving my stache until they lose. Since I been growing it, they have been winning.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

So everyone riding Crosby's jock after one game, just going to act like he didn't have a hat trick of minor penalties last night? Team game?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Hockey fans love to ride people when they're hot. He was hot before he got injured and came back with a great game, they will ride as him being the undisputed best until he starts playing badly for a stretch of games( which will never happen since he obviously too good .)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

We're talking about Sidney Crosby here, it's not like it's Phil Kessel and were just discussing his hot start. Nothing I said was based of his first game alone. If Crosby isn't the best player in the world right now who is? Like lets be real here.


----------



## TheFirstSeason (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



PF69 said:


> The Bruins make it 10 straight wins with a hard fought victory against the Sabres. They have a very tough match up against the Red Wings Friday afternoon. Also, not shaving my stache until they lose. Since I been growing it, they have been winning.


They're on fire at the moment. Definitely made up for the shakey start they had. Hopefully they can make it 11 straight wins today.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Heh pretty good game atm, anyone watching?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Loved the goal Datsyuk had right away to answer. He's been playing a bit better as of late. Would be a huge win to pull over the cup Champions and make it 4 in a row.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I think they'll get the win, Boston had several chances to score and they botch it.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Yeah the one goal Howard allowed was a fuckup by him since he didn't sense the Bruin near by when he was trying to clear it.

EDIT: Another play in their control that they fuck up. C'mon Zetteberg you're better then that.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Overtime!

Edit: Holy shit :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Datsyuk is unfair, guy is too good.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Horton scores!
Edit: streak over


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

'Bout time.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

FFS. Streak is over. Great while it lasted


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

4-1 Pens 10 minutes into the first.

Sid with 3 assists already, lol.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Sid is carrying my fantasy team, I'm loving that I traded for him now, even though it took him two weeks longer to come back than I expected.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Joey Crabb with a great deflection to tie the game up. Not used to these Friday night games for the Leafs. Not to mention the Sunday game we have this week.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



JM said:


> HATER.
> 
> I assumed the sarcasm was more than obvious. He has held the scoring lead longer than anyone would have thought he would and that much you must admit.
> 
> ps. PHIL


THANK YOU KESSEL-
Love Tyler Seguin and the Boston Bruins.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

Leafs take a 3-2 lead even though they've been pretty badly outplayed for quite a while now. McCarthur with the goal, Connolly with a nice pass.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*

Was that Connolly's first game back?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*

Cant wait for Kings/Blackhawks, should be a great game.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*

So yet another loss last night, its looking like were trying get a lottery pick.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*



InYourFace said:


> So yet another loss last night, its looking like were trying get a lottery pick.


Wonder when Carlyle will get canned, i imagine it will be soon.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*

The streak is over but at least they got a point out of it. It was a damn good exciting game between the Bruins and Wings. Bruins got the Jets tonight, so they should get the win.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*

I thought Rock316AE hijacked this thread and this was some wise ass Rock/CM Punk pun when I read the thread title.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*



stadw0n306 said:


> Was that Connolly's first game back?


No, he's been back for 4 or 5 games now. He's played 11 games now I believe.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*



McQueen said:


> I thought Rock316AE hijacked this thread and this was some wise ass Rock/CM Punk pun when I read the thread title.


:lmao I just notice the tittle.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*

5 in a row. Woo. Watch out Blackhawks, we be comin fo ya, sucka.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*

Big comeback win for the Pens in OT!

Suck it Hab fans! karma for the headshot on Letang.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*

This stupid college football better finish quick, need some hockey quick!!!


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*



InYourFace said:


> So yet another loss last night, its looking like were trying get a lottery pick.


Calgary is also in on the 'Fail for Nail'. Watch out!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*

I take it Nail is the best player this year for the draft? Who is he comparable to since it looks like the Ducks have a good shot at him the way we're going right now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*

Wild playing like its 2 years ago tonight. OWNED by The Flames. So much for Derek Booguard tribute night.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*

Kings need to pick up some wins damnit! They should have won against Detroit and Dallas last week but there has been so many sloppy plays and miss-communications


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*

Leafs beat those embarrassing Ducks today. Bozak starting to be more than just the guy that's fortunate enough to play between Lupul and Kessel. Really starting to hold his own.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*



> Wonder when Carlyle will get canned, i imagine it will be soon.


I am waiting for that also 



> Leafs beat those embarrassing Ducks today


HARSH


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*

IYF just be glad we're getting the top pick this year. We'll win the lottery and then hopefully add another player to our 4 person offense.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*

Rather be in the playoffs since our team is pretty youthfull anyways.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I take it Nail is the best player this year for the draft? Who is he comparable to since it looks like the Ducks have a good shot at him the way we're going right now.


He has offensive capabilities like Stamkos but he is a better skater. Ovechkin-lite might be a good way to put it


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*

Grigorenko and NAIL are the top two prospects from most sources. Both russian wingers, both playing in Canada now. Overall defence is dominating the first round projections right now. 



InYourFace said:


> HARSH


Gotta get my shots in while I can


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*

Finally, the Caps quit long enough to get rid of BB.

Dale Hunter is the new coach. Waiting for him to jump off the bench and nail someone.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*

Lol fatty finally got fired, took them long enough.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*

Sad to see Dale Hunter leave the London Knights .

Well deserved though. No doubt.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Sad to see Dale Hunter leave the London Knights .
> 
> Well deserved though. No doubt.


I'm sure his former players (Carlson, and Wideman) will be happy to see him just like all of DC.

He's a winning coach, and he'll have players respect. The players were tired of BB doing nothing but yelling and not coaching.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*

London is my hometown, know all about him lol. Talked to him many times at the local bar that he goes to frequently after games here. He's groomed a laundry list of current NHLers. Always been a players coach that teaches them to play well beyond their years as far as hockey sense and maturity. He was the fastest to 300 and 400 career wins in CHL history.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*



InYourFace said:


> Rather be in the playoffs since our team is pretty youthfull anyways.


He wouldn't get anywhere in the playoffs. Building to our core will help in the future and we need more than four offensive weapons, even though one will be retiring soon.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*



JM said:


> London is my hometown, know all about him lol. Talked to him many times at the local bar that he goes to frequently after games here. He's groomed a laundry list of current NHLers. Always been a players coach that teaches them to play well beyond their years as far as hockey sense and maturity. He was the fastest to 300 and 400 career wins in CHL history.


I know him as a hard hitting gritty Capital. Coaching the Caps to his style and helping the young core mature is going to make this team great.

BB had no idea what was going on anymore. The team had no identity and the players knew the only way to get a change was to quit on him. I mean the Habs and Tampa series should have been the nail in the coffin already.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*

Hopefully he gets Ovie going again. The league is more exciting when he's at his best.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*

Kings up by 2, Quick is BOSS right now.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Bye Bye Boudreau, Hello Dale Hunter - NHL Thread*

Why are shitty sport threads like football and cricket stickied but not hockey?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bye Bye Boudreau, Hello Dale Hunter - NHL Thread*

no kidding.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Bye Bye Boudreau, Hello Dale Hunter - NHL Thread*

I don't know, not enough guys that post in this thread on a regular basis. Shame.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bye Bye Boudreau, Hello Dale Hunter - NHL Thread*

Cricket is hardly active plus ITS CRICKET!!!!!!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Bye Bye Boudreau, Hello Dale Hunter - NHL Thread*

Well I dunno, I let the mods of the section handle that. All around people should post in this thread more. If fails miserably when compared to football and basketball.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Bye Bye Boudreau, Hello Dale Hunter - NHL Thread*

I just noticed I'm the second highest poster in both those threads lol.

This thread is also not as active as the others because Americans dont enjoy the great sport of hockey as much because we're far superior at than they are. :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Bye Bye Boudreau, Hello Dale Hunter - NHL Thread*

Well there's a lot of Canadians on this forum. GOTTA REPRESENT.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Bye Bye Boudreau, Hello Dale Hunter - NHL Thread*

Gonna miss laughing at Boudreau and his resemblance to Alfred Hitchcock. Shape wise at least.



Alim said:


> Why are shitty sport threads like football and cricket stickied but not hockey?


Bunch of Australian **** on here is why.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Bye Bye Boudreau, Hello Dale Hunter - NHL Thread*

Lol i can't believe people watch cricket.

Anyway, Pens/Rags game was real good last night. Came out on the wrong end though.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Bye Bye Boudreau, Hello Dale Hunter - NHL Thread*

Caps/Pens tomorrow. 

Crosby back in Washington, new coach for the Caps, Ovechkin fluttering thus far this season. All the makings of another great game.

Expecting big games from Crosby and Ovechkin. Crosby's been held scoreless for the last few games and he always steps up in big games like this, and Ovie is always dangerous against the Pens.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Bye Bye Boudreau, Hello Dale Hunter - NHL Thread*



JM said:


> I don't know, not enough guys that post in this thread on a regular basis. Shame.


Because it's not stickied. Right now we're being bunched with sports like college fucking football and some motorsport stuff.

That and the thread title is dumb. When it was first changed, I thought the thread was deleted.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: BEST IN THE WORLD is back but can he catch PHIL - NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Hopefully he gets Ovie going again. The league is more exciting when he's at his best.


Dale Hunter is the kind of coach that Ovie needs to get his ass going again. If he isn't performing to his potential, Hunter will let him have it. I think it's a good move by the Caps.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Bye Bye Boudreau, Hello Dale Hunter - NHL Thread*



Alim said:


> Because it's not stickied. Right now we're being bunched with sports like college fucking football and some motorsport stuff.
> 
> That and the thread title is dumb. When it was first changed, I thought the thread was deleted.


It's been stickied in the past and still hasn't done well. But whatever, I'll stick it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Bye Bye Boudreau, Hello Dale Hunter - NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Caps/Pens tomorrow.
> 
> Crosby back in Washington, new coach for the Caps, Ovechkin fluttering thus far this season. All the makings of another great game.
> 
> Expecting big games from Crosby and Ovechkin. Crosby's been held scoreless for the last few games and he always steps up in big games like this, and Ovie is always dangerous against the Pens.


Pride is probably a factor as to why Ovie does good against the Pens. He can't stand the thought of anyone being actually better than him due to his arrogance and probably goes all out trying to prove that he is better than Crosby.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bye Bye Boudreau, Hello Dale Hunter - NHL Thread*

Jesus Christ, Anaheim needs to pick up some wins.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Bye Bye Boudreau, Hello Dale Hunter - NHL Thread*

After a blip, great to see the Rangers pick up three more wins on the bounce. Should beat the Hurricans tommorow too, here's hoping!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Bye Bye Boudreau, Hello Dale Hunter - NHL Thread*

Bruins and Leafs tied at 1 at the end of the 1st. Good save by Timmy on Kessel on that breakaway. And nice pass by Seguin to Lucic on the PP goal. Nice to see Tyler back on the score sheet.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Bye Bye Boudreau, Hello Dale Hunter - NHL Thread*

Lol @ the ducks firing Carlyle and then hiring Boudreau as the replacement.

:lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Bye Bye Boudreau, Hello Dale Hunter - NHL Thread*

I wonder who he'll make cry first.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Minnesota jumps to first place and McQueen rejoices - NHL Thread*

The only reason the Wild is #1 is because the Wings have played 2 less games...


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Minnesota jumps to first place and McQueen rejoices - NHL Thread*

Come on Bruins. Been great recently, lets win the league and retain the stanley cup.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Minnesota jumps to first place and McQueen rejoices - NHL Thread*

They've been bouncing in and out of 1st place for the last 2 1/2 weeks. C'mon man.



Perfect Poster said:


> The only reason the Wild is #1 is because the Wings have played 2 less games...


Or it could be that 2/3 times they played The Wild have won. However the time the Wings did beat them it was an ass whupping.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Minnesota jumps to first place and McQueen rejoices - NHL Thread*

I just started these titles. Doing what I can. Suggestions welcomed.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Minnesota jumps to first place and McQueen rejoices - NHL Thread*

Could always just make fun of Anaheim.

Anaheim Duck, hey at least Columbus exists.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Minnesota jumps to first place and McQueen rejoices - NHL Thread*



McQueen said:


> They've been bouncing in and out of 1st place for the last 2 1/2 weeks. C'mon man.
> 
> 
> 
> Or it could be that 2/3 times they played The Wild have won. However the time the Wings did beat them it was an ass whupping.


Yeah I know. These guys are playing a lot better then they were at the beginning of the season, though. Datsyuk has picked it up, and Jimmy Howards a beast.

I'll give the Wild credit, though. Nobody expected them to have this much success. Kudos to them.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Minnesota jumps to first place and McQueen rejoices - NHL Thread*

Yeah Wings went through that rough patch early on. Figure they'll win the Central or at least give The Blackhawks (most likely) a run for the Divisional Champ title.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Minnesota jumps to first place and McQueen rejoices - NHL Thread*



McQueen said:


> Could always just make fun of Anaheim.
> 
> Anaheim Duck, hey at least Columbus exists.


:lmao I second this tittle.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Minnesota jumps to first place and McQueen rejoices - NHL Thread*

I hate you all, except IYF, we'll get Nail at least with Broudeau coaching us now. :side:


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Minnesota jumps to first place and McQueen rejoices - NHL Thread*

My ideal Nail situation would be for the Ducks to just barely miss the playoffs, getting them a mediocre pick, and Columbus to get #1 overall because even if they do get him, they'll still suck. I wouldn't mind Carolina getting him either because I am a fan of them.

And this is what will most likely happen, so yay


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Minnesota jumps to first place and McQueen rejoices - NHL Thread*



McQueen said:


> Could always just make fun of Anaheim.
> 
> Anaheim Duck, hey at least Columbus exists.


:hb:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

1-0 Pens after one, pretty fast pace that period.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

Rangers seriously disappointing me right now.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

Pens win 2-1, haha.

Caps are seriously one boring ass team now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

Just watched the highlights of Pens/Caps and Ovie actually had probably the best pass of the game, too bad Backstorm didn't finish.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

Kings win ^_^ Quick continues to own.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Minnesota jumps to first place and McQueen rejoices - NHL Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I hate you all, except IYF, we'll get Nail at least with Broudeau coaching us now. :side:


Ducks will not finish that bad, the team is way to talented to have to finish so bad that they would have to get first pick in the draft, Ducks will have a better record then most of the bottom feeder teams, i agree with Alim, i think the Ducks will jsut miss the playoff's this year sadly, there just not up to the elite level defensively and Hiller has not been sharp at all after his vertigo.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

4 wins on the bounce, awesome!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

Kyle "The Boss" Brodziak. You guys gotta see the effort he made to make this goal.

Wild not starting slow tonight it seems.

Oh shit they score again. Looks like Broduer is done for the night after 9 minutes of play.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

Oh Hiller....


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

blowing a 3-0 lead huh


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

Its looking to be a long fucking year!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

Disappointing game today, Kings had several chances in the beginning to get a nice lead.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

Jonathan Toews has been playing amazing these past couple of games


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

Maple Leafs next, lost last time we played them so hopefully some payback and a 6th straight win.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

Ready for a beatdown tonight McQueen


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

You think they can beat The Wild down from 1st to 29th place in one game?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

I like to think of it as the beginning of the downward spiral for the Minnesota Wild.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

Nah, they aren't The Ducks.

Wondering who will be in net tonight though. They pulled Backstrom last game for some reason that was unclear during the game.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

I think he had a lower body injury, will most likely be Harding.

I have no clue who will start for the Ducks since Hiller has been awful pretty much all year and Delaurier is no stud.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

Yeah I just checked. Probably injured his groin again.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

That guy is as injury prone as Dipietro, just not for the long stretches that Dipietro is.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

I don't know about that. The man of glass on Minnesota is Guilluime Latendresse.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

Hiller what a pro.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

Need my Wings to win, got 118$ riding on the game.


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

How in god's name are the Wild about a period away from being 10 games over .500?? I'm of course not complaining because they're my team but how long can this keep going??


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

Baring some bad injuries I think they'll be pretty solid the rest of the season.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

So how bout we change the name of the thread and get some Wild love in here :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

It was Wild themed, but I suggested the current thread title instead.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

Pens vs Bruins tonight, pretty big game.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*



InYourFace said:


> So how bout we change the name of the thread and get some Wild love in here :side:


It is still relevant :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nhl/blog/pu...=AoWEi1QVsH7bq5O32JS41j45nYcB?urn=nhl-wp19063

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

I'm down for the new format, at least I won't have to deal with my team having to play shitty, boring, mediocre teams like Minnesota, Columbus, and St. Louis 4/6 times a year.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

You're just mad your team can't perform against Minnesota, especially when they're at the X-Cel.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

No, I would just rather watch paint dry than watch the Wild play hockey


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*



McQueen said:


> It was Wild themed, but I suggested the current thread title instead.


What a dick move!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*



Alim said:


> No, I would just rather watch paint dry than watch the Wild play hockey


And i'd rather watch butthurt Canucks fans flip out and riot because they're mad they lost a game than watch a Wild game. Really i'd rather watch the Blackhawks but alas I don't have Center Ice or FSC.

Sorry Ty, but given the talent on the Ducks they deserve some ribbing this year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

We have the least amount of depth in the league, our defense has been atrocious, and Hiller has been awful as well.

McQueen I really don't understand where you live. You seem to have lived in Chicago, Minny, and Wisconsin(sp? lol) in your lifetime. Or do you just naturally like Chicago teams since in nearly every sport they're about the defense?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

McQueen is just mad because the Wild are the least relevant team in the NHL. Honestly, who the fuck are the Minnesota Wild? Does that team have any rivals? Any star players? Any sort of identity?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

I'm kinda digging the new conference format. Maybe we will get to see the old Adams, Norris, etc names. At least they are trying to make the travel easier for teams and make the rivals like Montreal and Boston even better. Now we just need to get rid of Tampa and Florida and bring back Quebec and Hartford and we would be all set. 

P.S. Bruins are on fire. They really are that damn good.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

Not sure how i feel about the new format yet, i HATE the way the playoffs are set up though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*



stadw0n306 said:


> Not sure how i feel about the new format yet, i HATE the way the playoffs are set up though.


You hate the new playoff set up? Why?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

Kings/Ducks tonight, sucks that Richards is on the injury list


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*



DubC said:


> Kings/Ducks tonight, sucks that Richards is on the injury list


Debating if i should watch thee game, since i dont really feel the urge to see the Ducks drop another 2 goal lead and lose yet again.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

Matt Frattin just scored a sick goal to tie it up for the Leafs.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

Don't know what Quick was doing but it cost them.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

Well the Ducks got yet another 2 goal lead, but boy was that a great period of play from all 4 lines, Ducks forced alot of turnovers and got a few lucky bounces for once.

Dont break my heart tonight Ducks


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

You're right Alim, i'm mad maybe you should give us all tips on how to riot because i'm all mad over sports.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> We have the least amount of depth in the league, our defense has been atrocious, and Hiller has been awful as well.
> 
> McQueen I really don't understand where you live. You seem to have lived in Chicago, Minny, and Wisconsin(sp? lol) in your lifetime. Or do you just naturally like Chicago teams since in nearly every sport they're about the defense?


Was born in Chicago so I support those teams since they are my hometown teams but live in Minnesota now. Just can't watch the Hawks often.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

My islanders are on a hot streak. woot woot.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

wow


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

Its about damn time the Ducks got some lukc on there side & its about damn time Hiller played a good game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

we won a game, change the title. :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> we won a game, change the title. :side:


L.A. Kings: Hey at least Anaheim Ducks exists. :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

LA Kings we're so bad we lost to the Ducks.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

Now you are just pushing it.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

Step aside fakers, the Sedins are back to take their throne as the rightful leaders of the NHL. With a hattrick last night, Daniel is now 2nd in scoring with 33 points. Henrik isn't far behind with 30.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

Alim, who's currently first in the league in scoring?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

inb4 Sedins get 5 points together in the playoffs because they're just as bad as Luongo when it comes to choking in the playoffs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

LULZ

I greatly enjoy how serious Alim takes his Hockey.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

Jesus, Mike Richards out with a concussion and Kings go up against Minnesota tomorrow. Its been a rough road.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

Maybe you'll still own them tommorow like last time.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*

Hopefully :side:. I believe on saturday Kings are gonna be sporting there old gear








gotta get me one of those.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Anaheim Ducks: Hey at least Columbus exists. - NHL Thread*



McQueen said:


> LULZ
> 
> I greatly enjoy how serious Alim takes his Hockey.


Born and raised in Canada, it's in my blood man. LULZ


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*






sick


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

Kyle Brodziak getting booted for that hit on Kopitar was some bullshit. Boarding call fine but he didn't deserve to get booted.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

WE IS GETTING RAPE


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

Since you're a Kings fan Dub what did you think of Brodiak getting booted for that hit?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*



McQueen said:


> Since you're a Kings fan Dub what did you think of Brodiak getting booted for that hit?[/QUOTES]
> 
> Shitty call, he didn't deserve it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

Yeah, it obviously wasn't intentional.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

Yeah, Wilds weren't affect by it. They came to win and it showed. Kings need to get some momentum going.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

The Wild are beasting at the moment, they look for real.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

4th straight lost


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

Patrick Sharpie does it again, another OT goal. He's been pretty great these last couple of games.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

How do fans deal with losing teams 

Hockey sucks this year!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

U just jelly of every other team not from Columbus being better than yours.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

suicide or riots idk


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

Kings fired Terry Murray. John Stevens, assistant coach, will be taking over for the time being.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

How many coaches have been fired this year already? Five?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

Pretty much.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

Pens/Wings tonight!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

Wild/Jets tonight too. Be interesting to see how the crowd reacts. Hoping for a rivalry like atmosphere, plus BIG BYUF! (unless hes hurt or something idk)


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

Jets to win and Wild loses 20 points :side:


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*



InYourFace said:


> How do fans deal with losing teams
> 
> Hockey sucks this year!


Suck it up


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

Well if tonights game is any indication looks like the Minnesota/Winnipeg rivalry is back on.

Okay in Hawks mode for tommorows game now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

Big game tommorow.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

Leafs get the win tonight. Didn't get a chance to watch the game but from the box score it appears that they controlled the game but Ward kept Carolina in it till overtime.

Gotta get on a role again to get in a comfortable position in the east. December wins means easier times in February and March!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

Current list of NHL players out with a concussion. 

Milan Michalek
Zybnek Michalek
Giroux
Pronger
McDonald
Skinner
Pitkanen
Wilson
Kobasew
Zidlicky
Crosby
Savard
Letang
Gerbe
Mueller
Martinek
Goc
Niederreiter
Marc Staal
Michael Sauer
Kurt Sauer
Laperriere
Beagle
Schenn
Bortuzzo

Absolutely insane.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

Zidlicky is playing tonight so one guy off the list!

Crazy though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

Chuck Kobasew is probably more valuable off the ice. Guy was fucking garbage when he was with Minnesota, all he ever did was lose the puck.

Oh man Brodziak, man what a couple weeks for this guy. Playing like an All-Star even though hes really a mid level player. Guillume (fuck that name) Latendresse might be hurt again. Guy is made of glass.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

Since wins dont come very often for the Ducks this season im gonna enjoy this!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 4-1 victory over the bastard Coyotes, can Lubo be thew difference maker?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

Patrick Kane was in asshole mode during the shootouts http://video.nhl.com/videocenter/console?id=142355


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=606656

Chris Pronger out for the season.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

Sucks to hear its severe, hopefully he can recover. In other news, Kings finally pick up a win after losing 5 games. What a bad month.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=606656
> 
> Chris Pronger out for the season.


Because of his age, you have to question if his career is over especially with his current injury. But in general, you just hope he can fully recover from this injury so it doesn't effect the rest of his life. It's a big loss for the Flyers as Pronger is both their captain and best defensemen. Like I said earier, you just hope he can fully recover from this injury. 

As for the Bruins/Flyers game so far, the Bruins are just all over the Flyers. The Bruins with their best period so far during this season.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

Going to Pens/Blackhawks game on Tuesday.

Disappointed that they'll be no Crosby, however, I can settle for Malkin, Kane, Toews, and Hossa.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

TOEWS~!

you luck bastard -Mystery-.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

What a fucking slaughter


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

Wings kickin ass, takin names.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

Love it when the Canucks mop the floor with the Leafs, as usual

Hansen made that idiot Phaneuf his bitch on the last goal


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

Good win for the Kings, much needed after that slaughter of a game against Detroit. On to Anaheim, should be a great game.


Edit: Kings hired Darryl Sutter as the new Head Coach, going to be interesting.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

Bruins destroy the Panthers last night 8-0. To the people that didn't think the Bruins had enough scoring, they do now as they are the league leader in both goals for and goals against. I ain't going to lie, I didn't think they would be this good.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*



PF69 said:


> Bruins destroy the Panthers last night 8-0. To the people that didn't think the Bruins had enough scoring, they do now as they are the league leader in both goals for and goals against. I ain't going to lie, I didn't think they would be this good.


Goal difference of +56. Amen to that brother


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

Kings need a win! Cmon fuckers!!!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*



Burger Flipper said:


> Kings need a win! Cmon fuckers!!!


Appears you will get that done.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where the Sedins are still behind Kessel in the scoring race*

LA Kings did what LA Lakers couldn't do.... WIN.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Great win for the Kings tonight against Chicago, Quick was a beast.


Edit: WHERE ARE THE HOCKEY FANS AT?!!!!    Great game between Kings and Canucks, I counted at least 5 fights. WINTER CLASSIC COMING UP!!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Anyone else watching the Winter Classic?

Always classy Philly fans starting a USA chant after the Canadian National Anthem made me laugh though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I was laughing through the whole thing :lmao. Great game so far, I wish they would do more games outside, the atmosphere is awesome.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I agree, Winter Classic games are usually a lot of fun, its a shame they only do one a year. I'd love if they did one in Minnesota at Target Field.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Ducks sucking so much makes me too upset to talk about hockey. 

Philly needs all their teams removed so we can all laugh at them while they continue to bitch.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> *Ducks sucking so much makes me too upset to talk about hockey. *
> 
> Philly needs all their teams removed so we can all laugh at them while they continue to bitch.


I felt the same during november when Kings were losing left and right, With Darryl Sutter taking over as Head coach, Kings seem to be getting back on the rails.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Man CBP looks awesome. Wish MSU didn't play at the same time so I could've watched the whole game.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Ducks traded Nicolas Deschamps to the Maple Leafs for Luca Caputi.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Holy Shit, the U20 always delivers!

What semifinals. 

First Sweden-Finland. Sweden down 0-2 with third period left. Won 3-2 afer shootout.
Russia-Canada. Russia up 6-1 with 11 minutes left. Canada scores 4 goals in 5 minutes. The finals minutes were just INSANE. Best 3rd period ive seen this hockey season.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



JasonLives said:


> Holy Shit, the U20 always delivers!
> 
> What semifinals.
> 
> ...


No Kidding. Holy Fuck. 

I almost died with Mark Stone hit the Post..

I can't believe Jenner got elbowed like he did, which was only a 2 minute and he got 5 minutes for the Spear. They each should have been the same penalty, minor or major- they should have canceled each other out. But either way, that was just stupid of Jenner to do that.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

^ fucking insane that game was, world juniors always deliver.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Unbelivable! Im trying to keep myself from crying. 31 years since we won the gold with the juniors. 

Think we won the shoots with 60-15 and still 0-0 after 3 periods.

BUT NOW WE WON IT! FUCK YOU RUSSIA!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

lolSweden


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

 Kings pick up a win after a video review.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Stanley Cup rematch between the Bruins and Canucks this afternoon. Should be a good one. 

Also, the NHLPA rejected the new realignment for next season and the current divisions will remain the same next season. Here's a easy swap for you involving three teams.

Southeast-Nashville replacing Winnipeg
Central-Minnesota replacing Nashville
Northwest-Winnipeg replacing Minnesota

It's pretty much the simplest thing they could do. I know that Detroit or Columbus are closer to the east but Nashville would be the easier switch.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Kings lost to Blue Jackets...WTF ugh. I will admit that their goalie was a fucking beast.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Staal-out for 4-6 weeks
Neal-Out for awhile with a broken foot
Letang-Out
Crosby-his career might be done with the way he's going.


Poor, poor Pens.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

crosby is out again?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

blackhawks lose again.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Staal-out for 4-6 weeks
> Neal-Out for awhile with a broken foot
> Letang-Out
> Crosby-his career *might* be done with the way he's going.
> ...


I can't imagine he comes back at this point. Heard a rumor he had a serious concussion when he was young (may or may not be true). Either way, he comes back for a couple games and is pretty much done for the year again. It's sad, but it is a Lindros repeat.

If he comes back, keep him away from that POS Rene Bourque.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Its quite a shame to hear about Sid, i REALLY hope he can come back.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Brad Marchand gets 5 games for a hip check yet there's NO penalty/fine against Vancouver who piled 5 guys on 1 during the fight in the 1st period. 

That's fucking bullshit. I don't disagree with the suspension as much as the ignorance to the rules. Oh and the fact that Lucic's game misconduct was rescinded by the NHL is a topping on the cake. It's like saying "Hi were the NHL-we saw that, Lucic is ok, and piling on a guy is OK too".


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Finally Kopitar makes a goal.

Edit: Awesome win for Kings, and lol at Johnson doing the TEBOW.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



SP103 said:


> Brad Marchand gets 5 games for a hip check yet there's NO penalty/fine against Vancouver who piled 5 guys on 1 during the fight in the 1st period.
> 
> That's fucking bullshit. I don't disagree with the suspension as much as the ignorance to the rules. Oh and the fact that Lucic's game misconduct was rescinded by the NHL is a topping on the cake. It's like saying "Hi were the NHL-we saw that, Lucic is ok, and piling on a guy is OK too".


there is no rule for piling on a guy. Your guy started hit with that tap with his stick and jumped at him, everyone got involved because it was dirty by him.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> there is no rule for piling on a guy. Your guy started hit with that tap with his stick and jumped at him, everyone got involved because it was dirty by him.


*
From the NHL Rulebook: 
46.16 Third Man In - A game misconduct penalty, at the discretion of the Referee, shall be imposed on any player who is the first to intervene (third man in) in an altercation already in progress except when a match penalty is being imposed in the original altercation. This penalty is in addition to any other penalties incurred in the same incident.*

A fight broke out between two players and then 3 more Vancouver players jumped into the altercation.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

actually no, not even close. That wasn't a fight. He tapped him with a hockey stick, Canuck player tapped back, and then he jumped at the guy and everyone got involved right away on the Canucks side with all the Boston players coming in afterward.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I don't get why Marchand got 5. Was he a repeat offender? Rene Bourque got 5 after just returning from a previous suspension, and going out of his way to elbow Backstrom in the head. Backstrom hasn't played since, and the Caps have sucked.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

From the NHL Rulebook:
46.16 Third Man In - A game misconduct penalty, at the discretion of the Referee, shall be imposed on any player who is the first to intervene (third man in) in an altercation already in progress except when a match penalty is being imposed in the original altercation. This penalty is in addition to any other penalties incurred in the same incident.


UnDeFeatedKing said:


> actually no, not even close. That wasn't a fight. He tapped him with a hockey stick, Canuck player tapped back, and then he jumped at the guy and everyone got involved right away on the Canucks side with all the Boston players coming in afterward.


Video of Shawn Thorton and incident:
http://www.csnne.com/pages/video?PID=2ZdYAIDXGnBF5XwypVasONV4lPxG7agV

OK so ONE player was in an ALTERCATION with another player and then "EVERYONE" i.e. the entire Canucks shift JOINED INTO THE ALTERCATION. It doesn't have to be a FIGHT, its labeled in the rules as an "Altercation". So, again, reading comprehension. 3rd man in rule. The bruins have the right to defend their player if they are outnumbered. Even Thorton, one of the toughest guys in the NHL thought it was ridiculous. Oh and he was jumped by 6 guys as the video shows. They didn't pull the goalie did they..

I thought Marchand would get 1 or at most 3-not 5 games.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Fucking Pierre Marc Bouchard has another concussion too. Sad to see talented and young players like him and Crosby possibly have careers cut short by concussions.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Leafs are killing it right now. MONSTER with another shutout tonight. It's happening people!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Dustin Penner injured his back........while eating pancakes........:$


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

:lmao, man.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

What a game between Kings and Stars tonight, we lost in the SO but great effort.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Caps win today and they are tied for first in the division. Nuts I tell ya.

But they are going to do fuck all without a 1C.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The Ducks are only 1 point behind the Oilers for 13th place now!

I cringe at the fact that the Ducks are playing Vancouver tonight in Vancouver.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

IYF you expecting another miracle run with Perry, Ryan, and Getzlaf going wild again and going on a scoring tear?

The chance of that happening is unlikely, but damn it I'll take anything after that horrid start we had.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

If the dynamic duo was still Kariya and Selanne I'd be ok with this team turning their season around (Kariya = one of my favourite players ever). Unfortunately Corey Perry is a massive schmuck though and I couldn't care less.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> IYF you expecting another miracle run with Perry, Ryan, and Getzlaf going wild again and going on a scoring tear?
> 
> The chance of that happening is unlikely, but damn it I'll take anything after that horrid start we had.


Boudreau is an awful coach. That won't happen. I wish he'd trade for some of his favorites here in Wash. Jeff Schultz for a bag of Getzlaf's hair from his receeding hairline please.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Huge win for Kings last night, especially for Sutter.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Evgeni Malkin = best in the league!

2nd 5 point game of the year and 2nd hat trick of the season.

Makin4Hart.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I thought Cros...oh wait concussion. lawl.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



stadw0n306 said:


> Evgeni Malkin = best in the league!
> 
> 2nd 5 point game of the year and 2nd hat trick of the season.
> 
> Makin4Hart.


Troy Brouwer had a hat trick against the Lightning on Friday night. Wouldn't get too excited.

He probably is the best player right now, but Pens better start winning more if he wants the Hart.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



> IYF you expecting another miracle run with Perry, Ryan, and Getzlaf going wild again and going on a scoring tear?
> 
> The chance of that happening is unlikely, but damn it I'll take anything after that horrid start we had.


Not expecting a playoff run this year, but i would like to see them play well for the reamainder of the season.

How about those Ducks? expected a brutal loss for the Ducks instead they pull out a 4-2 victory  i think Hiller may finnally be healthy :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Krys Barch Vs. Shawn Thornton Round 4 in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



SP103 said:


> Krys Barch Vs. Shawn Thornton Round 4 in about 30 minutes.


You mean "Penalty Shot Killer" Shawn Thornton. 

Bruins need a much needed win after the so-so game against the Canes on Saturday. The Bruins need to get back to playing Bruins hockey.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The best part of that Lightning/Pens game was tough guy Vincent Lecavalier sucker punching Malkin in the face and Malkin no selling it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



PF69 said:


> You mean "Penalty Shot Killer" Shawn Thornton.
> 
> Bruins need a much needed win after the so-so game against the Canes on Saturday. The Bruins need to get back to playing Bruins hockey.


That was a pretty good move. I'd bet he's still talking about in the locker room.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



SP103 said:


> That was a pretty good move. I'd bet he's still talking about in the locker room.


Maybe the Bruins should let him shoot during the shootouts. It wouldn't hurt them.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I must reiterate my hatred for the removal of the red line and two line pass rule.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Taken from tonight's game








:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

WTF why would someone bring syrup to a game. :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



McQueen said:


> WTF why would someone bring syrup to a game. :lmao


That is Dustin Penner. A week ago he injured his back while eating pancakes.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I don't know what the fuck happened to Brad Richards, but he needs to snap out of it.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Malkin is in god mode right now, what a goal he scored on Lundqvist tonight.

Huge win over the Rangers tonight, 4-1. Nice to have Letang back in the lineup also, looked like he didn't miss a beat out there.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



WHITE BOY said:


> That is Dustin Penner. A week ago he injured his back while eating pancakes.


Oh yeah I seem to recall hearing something about that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Any thoughts on the game tonight McQueensies


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Subban is the dirtiest fucker in the league.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



JM said:


> Any thoughts on the game tonight McQueensies


I missed it. I didn't get home from work until almost 10 my time.

Wild are gonna Wild the rest of the season it looks like. Oh well, it was nice to see them do well for a little while at least.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Leafs/Habs tonight!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Fuck!!! kings had some momentum going but now its all downhill. One more period to go, WIN MOTHERFUCKERS!!!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Watched Calgary/Edmonton, oilers got smacked


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Not surprising, but both teams suck. You should go to Vancouver game if you can get a ticket Rush, the teams good and is one of the best teams in the league(as long as they aren't playing in the playoffs.)

I'm glad the Ducks got in done today, ONE WIN AT A TIME, even though the playoffs are probably out of reach.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Wild laid the smackdown for once against the Stars tonight. Its pretty rare they can score 2 goals in a period let alone 3 in less than a minute of game time (maybe it was more like 90 seconds but it was fast).


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Wow the all star game is coming up.....I had no clue lol.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



-Mystery- said:


> Subban is the dirtiest fucker in the league.


The irony of a Pittsburgh fan calling another team's player the dirtiest.

Slewfoot=/=intentional headshots


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> The irony of a Pittsburgh fan calling another team's player the dirtiest.
> 
> Slewfoot=/=intentional headshots


Cooke with no incidents this season.

Subban injured Staal in the playoffs with his slewfoot and has nearly injured 2 Pens in 2 separate games this season thus far along with his indiscretions against other teams. He's dirty.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



-Mystery- said:


> Cooke with no incidents this season.
> 
> Subban injured Staal in the playoffs with his slewfoot and has nearly injured 2 Pens in 2 separate games this season thus far along with his indiscretions against other teams. He's dirty.


Yea because half a season wipes out years of headshots and knee on knees.

He's dirty, but call me when he ends a guy's career.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

^ How about Ovie's charge/elbow on Michalek? lol

MALKIN IN OVERRRRRRRRRTIME!!! LET'S GO BABY!


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



stadw0n306 said:


> ^ How about Ovie's charge/elbow on Michalek? lol
> 
> MALKIN IN OVERRRRRRRRRTIME!!! LET'S GO BABY!


Really? Elbow?









That's a shoulder to the chest.

Congrats on the win.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Really? Elbow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that you liberation from hfboards?? LOL

he left his feet, lol. that picture means nothing, go watch the replay.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

remember last year when Ducks went on a crazy run at the end of season? It's going to ahppen this seaosn as well, 5 in a row, 9 points within 8 spot.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



> remember last year when Ducks went on a crazy run at the end of season? It's going to ahppen this seaosn as well, 5 in a row, 9 points within 8 spot.


Yeah! Yeah! getting a little pumped for a shot at the playoffs, dont wanna get too excited but its hard not to when your team keeps winning!


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



stadw0n306 said:


> is that you liberation from hfboards?? LOL
> 
> he left his feet, lol. that picture means nothing, go watch the replay.


He left his feet. You said he elbowed him in the head. Way to change your argument.

What about Michalek's hit? We just gonna act like it didn't happen? Is he the dirtiest player in the game too? Cooke is the dirtiest player in the league, it was nice of them to miss his hook on Brouwer right before he hit the post. Even the NBC Pittsburgh Slurpers said that was missed.

We did just beat you a week and a half ago, and split the season series. So might want to tone down the excitement.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> He left his feet. You said he elbowed him in the head. Way to change your argument.
> 
> What about Michalek's hit? We just gonna act like it didn't happen? Is he the dirtiest player in the game too? Cooke is the dirtiest player in the league, it was nice of them to miss his hook on Brouwer right before he hit the post. Even the NBC Pittsburgh Slurpers said that was missed.
> 
> We did just beat you a week and a half ago, and split the season series. So might want to tone down the excitement.


:lmao

Michalek's was bad, i never said it wasn't. Ovie will be suspended though cause he is a repeat offender since he left his feet and targeted the head. They both had hearing's today so we will find out soon enough if they will be suspended.

My excitement is toned down, i just like winning. Sorry i guess?


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



stadw0n306 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Michalek's was bad, i never said it wasn't. Ovie will be suspended though cause he is a repeat offender since he left his feet and targeted the head. They both had hearing's today so we will find out soon enough if they will be suspended.
> 
> My excitement is toned down, i just like winning. Sorry i guess?


Ovechkin isn't a repeat offender per the CBA. No matter what the Pens fans want to change it to say on HFboards.

He left his feet, and didn't elbow him in the head. 

Michalek hit Hendricks from behind, with his elbow, in the head. That is far worse. Here is the clip.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Ovechkin isn't a repeat offender per the CBA. No matter what the Pens fans want to change it to say on HFboards.
> 
> He left his feet, and didn't elbow him in the head.
> 
> Michalek hit Hendricks from behind, with his elbow, in the head. That is far worse. Here is the clip.


Yeah, you're right. Didn't know his status as a repeat offender expired months ago.

He does have a history though which could be a factor if he gets suspended or not, like i said the ruling of the hearing should be announced soon here.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

TSNBobMcKenzie Bob McKenzie 
PIT has been told no fine and no suspension for Michalek after hearing with Shanahan.

TSNBobMcKenzie Bob McKenzie 
Three game suspension for Alexander Ovechkin.
4 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply

Right call was made IMO, Michalek should have got a fine though at least.

Shanahan explains it.
http://video.nhl.com/videocenter/console?catid=60&id=151827&navid=DL|NHL|home


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

How is that the right call? OV wasn't a repeat offender per CBA, and Michalek targeted the head with an elbow. They both should have got something. 

Hell Bourque got only 2 additional games after being suspended less than a month earlier, and Backstrom still hasn't returned.

Welp Caps are missing their leading scorer, top 2 centers, top d-man. Game against Bruins should be interesting.

And yes, I'm mad. Green has been boarded, elbowed in the head that gave him a concussion, and took a knee on knee that tore his groin and possibly ended his career. Bourque's hit barely got anything more than OV. Any hit by Green or OV has resulted in suspensions. League bias is such shit.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Why would the league be biased against one of their top attractions?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

lol @ thomas skipping the white house celebration


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I guess Ovie might be stepping down from the ASG now because of his suspension according to TSN, he should have never been there in the first place anyway.

Hopefully Neal will take his spot since he deserves to be there. Neal or Hartnell will probably be the choice i imagine.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Kings playing great tonight, 4-0.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



DubC said:


> Kings playing great tonight, 4-0.


I didn't like the Penalty Shot called against Phillips though. Definitely a bad call.

Kings are playing well though. They are capitalizing on their chances, which is making the difference in this game.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



DubC said:


> Kings playing great tonight, 4-0.


Watching it as well, that call on penalty shot was really really bad.

Agreed though, Kings playing well tonight.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Champ said:


> lol @ thomas skipping the white house celebration


On this note, some quality hate from Dave Hodge.



> TSNDaveHodge Dave Hodge - TSN
> Don't know if it's fair to point this out, *but Tim Thomas has three children named Kiley, Kelsey and Keegan.*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

As far as I'm concerned Ovie's suspension was fair. Pretty much everything Shanahan said in the video can easily be seen by watching the hit. Head shot really has nothing to do with it either. You can not lunge into a check taking your skates clean off the ice before even making contact. Idiotic play by Ovie. That's about it. Michalek should have gotten a fine or a game though. You have to be smarter when pursuing a player into the end boards/corner. He was completely out of control.


I'm really starting to figure out why this thread sucks compared to NFL and NBA. Not enough actual discussion on relevant information. How many people come in here and do nothing but say the score of their favourite teams game? No one cares to read that as if they actually follow the league they probably already know the score of the game. Where are people that actually want to have in-depth discussions on this league beyond discuss their favourite team? Who actually knows anything about this league other than blindly following their home team? Sound off people! This thread can be so much better.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



JM said:


> As far as I'm concerned Ovie's suspension was fair. Pretty much everything Shanahan said in the video can easily be seen by watching the hit. Head shot really has nothing to do with it either. You can not lunge into a check taking your skates clean off the ice before even making contact. Idiotic play by Ovie. That's about it. Michalek should have gotten a fine or a game though. You have to be smarter when pursuing a player into the end boards/corner. He was completely out of control.
> 
> 
> I'm really starting to figure out why this thread sucks compared to NFL and NBA. Not enough actual discussion on relevant information. How many people come in here and do nothing but say the score of their favourite teams game? No one cares to read that as if they actually follow the league they probably already know the score of the game. Where are people that actually want to have in-depth discussions on this league beyond discuss their favourite team? Who actually knows anything about this league other than blindly following their home team? Sound off people! This thread can be so much better.


NHL isn't really popular on these boards which is really weird, i know what you mean though.

I'll try and get some discussions going from now on, maybe people will join in.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

So Ovie is officially out of the all-star game. I can't believe he still thinks the hit was clean. I'm no Ovie hitter but come on, even his GM thought he'd get suspended for it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

NFL Thread-1258 posts
NBA thread-1031 posts
NHL thread-136 posts. 

:hmm:

Perhaps I should try carrying the activity of this thead like I do the others. :side:

Ovie's hit warrented a suspension, that hit was completely illegal no matter hwo you look at it, kinda upset he won't be in the all star activities though as I always found him a very entertaining player to watch.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

You gave up when Ducks were constantly losing, seems like now they have a nice streak going. Good to see Jonathan Quick playing in the All star game.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The Wild must have stolen The Ducks early season mojo.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Did anyone see Spezza got hit in the face with the puck during warm up now? After what happened to Taylor Hall I really have no idea why these guys don't where a helmet in warm up. Iginla hasn't worn a helmet in warm up for his entire career but now does after the Hall incident. What I really don't get is, why would players want to warm up without a helmet when they have to play the game with it on? You'd think you'd want to warm up in the same way you play the game. Especially those that wear visors.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

^ Someone on an NHL show (I think NHL on NBC) mentioned possibly making it mandatory to wear helmets in warmups. I think at a certain point, teams are gonna get sick of seeing some of their top players getting taken out by pucks and skates before the game.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

It should be mandatory when they are on the ice, hell they should all have the helmet with the little visor in it.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Ovie sitting out the All-Star game is precisely why he'll never win the Cup. No heart.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Ovie sitting out is not a big deal. Would he have even been eligible to play? If I were the Caps, I'd be pissed that he wouldn't be available for three of our games, but he's still supposed to play in an exhibition.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The league told him he was welcome to play in the allstar game despite the suspension. Its kind of selfish of the league to say that when you think about it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Ya so I'll be doing the vbookie for NHL now, if you guys want any particular games added tell me and I'll add them, otherwise I'll try to get the best matchup of the day.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



JM said:


> The league told him he was welcome to play in the allstar game despite the suspension. Its kind of selfish of the league to say that when you think about it.


The league needs Ovie with Crosby out and Ovie knows that so he's throwing his little temper tantrum and "sticking to the league" by sitting out.

Oh well, Ovie sitting out allows someone who actually deserves to play in the game (Neal) take his spot.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

That's what I'm getting it ya. They gotta sell the allstar game so they still want him there. Ah well.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I just don't agree with it being selfish of the league to invite him. If anyone is being selfish, it's Ovie. He's one of the biggest stars the league has and the league can use all the star power it can get with Crosby out. Instead, he'd rather pout like a 7 year old because the league suspended him (a justified suspension tbh). It's just poor character.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The leagues intentions for wanting him there are selfish. Its a financial decision whether they admit it or not. Its not like they are trying to make the "best allstar game possible". There's enough talent in the league.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Correct me if I'm wrong, but he was voted in by the fans, right? What's selfish about the league wanting someone the fans voted to see play the game?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

All I'm saying is there's some corruption in their reasoning for still wanting him there. I still see ovie as a little girl in the situation as well.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



-Mystery- said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but he was voted in by the fans, right? What's selfish about the league wanting someone the fans voted to see play the game?


OV was a coaches/league/media/whatever pick.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Well that makes this even more interesting.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



JM said:


> I'm really starting to figure out why this thread sucks compared to NFL and NBA. Not enough actual discussion on relevant information. How many people come in here and do nothing but say the score of their favourite teams game? No one cares to read that as if they actually follow the league they probably already know the score of the game. Where are people that actually want to have in-depth discussions on this league beyond discuss their favourite team? Who actually knows anything about this league other than blindly following their home team? Sound off people! This thread can be so much better.


I agree with you completely. This is why I stopped posting in this thread. It's filled with moronic homers who only watch their own team (I'd be surprised if they even did that, they probably just go look at the final score) who know nothing about hockey and are always talking about how their team (LA Kings, Anaheim Ducks, etc) are sucking or how the Bruins won their game on the given day.

I will attempt to add to the discussion though.

So which surprise teams do you guys think will drop down in the standings? Right now we have Ottawa, Florida, St. Louis, New Jersey, and Minnesota all in a playoff position half way through the season. None of those teams played in the post season last year. Florida has started to slump and Minny was slumping earlier. Neither of those teams stick out to me as playoff teams. I'd like to say that Ottawa and New Jersey are in. I'm iffy on St. Louis. For the past couple of seasons they've always had a stretch where they were simply dominant, winning games left and right. The last time they made the playoffs was in 08-09. Based off previous history and collapses, I don't think they make it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I find that insulting, I probably watch the Canucks more than the Ducks(sadly) and plenty of other teams as much as I watch the ducks because I get a lot of games on. And I'm sure most Americans don't get many hockey games other than their local teams because it isn't as big over there, so maybe all they get is mostly their team.

As for who will likely not make the playoffs, I can see the Wild and LA not making it in the west. Wild were red hot in the start of the seaosn and playing great, but it's gone down hill from there and I don't see them making it until the end of the year. LA doesn't seem to have the offensive weapons to make it, or at least their offensive weapons are underperforming, they can only depend on Quick for so long to keep them in games. Basically, unless their goalies maintain their great play all year and don't have any bad stretches, I don't see them making it in the end. Same with the Wild, their goalies were great in the start of the season, but have slowed down since and their offense hasn't been able to make up for the goals they've allowed in.

I feel that either Panthers or capitals will make it in the East, Ovie is underperforming and they have a bunch of injuries that have completely fucked them over which has caused them to go downhill a lot, but it was kind of the same thing last year and they made that huge run near the end of the season and got first place.

I have a feeling Toronto is going to grap that last spot for Ottawa and Ottawa come ninth or something barely missing the playoffs. They are a streaky team so you never know when they might start failing again.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Panthers or Washington have to make it as someone has to win the division and I can't see it being Winnipeg, despite it being a good story and what not. Carolina and Tampa are all but out of it at this point. For me I'd say it'll be Washington but that's more or less just because it SHOULD be Washington. I'm not sure about Ottawa tbh. They are winning because they're scoring, not because they're keeping them out of their net so if their goal scoring suffers even a little they may sink fast as they win a lot of close games. If I was betting I'd say New Jersey misses the playoffs out of the current 1-9 in the east.

St. Louis is the best team in the league since the coaching change are they not? They were for a while anyway. They were projected to be a good team this year so it's not really surprising me where they're at right now. They may drop a spot or two but they'll be in I'd say. West looks like it'll be a whole lot more interesting then the east come crunch time once again. It's hard to predict right now. Minnesota will suffer with Koivu out, that's for sure. They'll probably drop out for the time being. There's no one team that's that much better than the others 7 through 12 in the west. This is much like last year though, except it was basically 6 through 13 in the west last year that were pretty much on par much of the year.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I'd watch more games/teams if I could but Hockey isn't given the same treatment as any of the other sports so I can only watch whats on the local channels. Only reason I support The Wild is because I generally have no access to Blackhawks games unless they happen to be in the game of the week (or whatever) on VS/NBC Sports until the playoffs and the Wild happen to be the local team.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

There's more you can do than watch games then. Sports Centre is great for keeping up on what's going on. I know as much as I do about as many sports as I do because of sports centre.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Americans don't have sports center, well I'm pretty damn sure they don't. ESPN is their sports center, and they don't pay any attention to hockey.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Yeah, i'm 90% sure I don't have that channel. I pretty much only have Fox Sports North (if I could watch the other Fox Sports channels it wouldn't be a problem) & VS./NBC Sports.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Isn't ESPN's sports news show called Sports Centre too?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

No, it's called ESPN(I think), they don't have the same sports center as though. You know how our sports center barely focuses on basketball and basically just shows some dunks, yeah that would be their hockey. A small recap on hockey with the main focus on football and basketball.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Yeah


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

What? lol

That would be like Sports Center in Canada being called TSN. ESPN owns TSN so I'd only assume they put on a good new show. I guess I'll say the internet is your friend then...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Sportscenter is a show on ESPN, not a channel.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

That's what I've been getting at lol.

Sports Center is a show on the chancel TSN in Canada. ESPN owns TSN. I always thought it was called sports centre on ESPN as well. We are up to speed now .


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I think CTV owns TSN now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

that may be right actually.

Who does everyone see picked last at the allstar game? I'm guessing Neal or Elliot.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



JM said:


> that may be right actually.
> 
> Who does everyone see picked last at the allstar game? I'm guessing Neal or Elliot.


Goalie's can't go last.

Pominville or Eberle are my choices.

Also, any reason you think Neal?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

One of the last guys added to the team, young guy. Eberle has Ottawa connections or I would have said him. Not that it really matters. 

See that goalies can't go last now.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

So, completely off topic, but some 17-year old girl on Twitter's got a picture w/ her and Tyler Seguin and swearing up and down that they made out. Apparently she got into a party that some of the All-Stars were at.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

:lmao, was she hot? Otherwise Seguin should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Magic said:


> :lmao, was she hot? Otherwise Seguin should be ashamed of himself.


https://mobile.twitter.com/jenna_macdonald/status/162814382760411136

I'll let you be the judge of that. She's the one on the right.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Isn't Seguin 19? Don't see the problem. I am sure I made out with a 17 yr old at 19. Probably legal to tap it in Canada too.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I just turned on the All Star game and some Ferris Bueller looking dickshit is singing some pop song. Ugh.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

At least you found the game, I checked everywhere and to my dissatisfaction it was on a channel that I wasnt subscribe to. smh


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Just watched the Maple Leafs/Penguins game. Pretty awesome game to watch as a relative newbie when it comes to hockey.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Awesome game indeed. It's those types of games the NHL could use a lot more of to expand their popularity. I mentioned to my buddy that you wouldn't expect a 4-4 game to be about the awesome goaltending on both ends of the ice. 

I'd love to know what the hell was said a few weeks ago in the Pens lockerroom because this 8 game win streak has come out of nowhere.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Well we played about 45 good minutes there...at least we didn't lose it in regulation.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

One thing, why was that first 'goal' disallowed for Toronto. My uneducated eye didnt see anything wrong with it.

Yeah, Fleury was pretty impressive in goal. Stil not sure how they won, comeback seemed to come out of nowhere.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Pens should trade Crosby if they can get anything good for him. I really don't see him getting fully healthy ever again, and they've proven quite well they can win without him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Rush said:


> One thing, why was that first 'goal' disallowed for Toronto. My uneducated eye didnt see anything wrong with it.
> 
> Yeah, Fleury was pretty impressive in goal. Stil not sure how they won, comeback seemed to come out of nowhere.


It was a bad call. It happens. Players aren't allowed to be in the crease while a goal goes in but he was pushed in so the goal should have stood up.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Magic said:


> Pens should trade Crosby if they can get anything good for him. I really don't see him getting fully healthy ever again, and they've proven quite well they can win without him.


My friends and I have wrestled a lot with this idea. My heart says keep him and ride it out because he's such a hard worker and has such a fire for the game that he'd push himself to the brink of death to return at 100%. However, my brain says release him. The reason I say don't trade him is you'll never get anywhere near value. You're better off releasing him and using the cash he frees up to pursue a top free agent. Crosby also has a no trade clause and those can be tricky. 

His deal is up after next season, along with players like Iginla, Perry, and Getzlaf. Call me crazy, but it might not be such a bad idea to lock up Neal and Malkin long term then let Crosby walk in favor of Perry or Getzlaf.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

STAY AWAY FROM MY DUCKS MYSTERY. 

It's actually really sad to see Crosby now, even though I constantly troll about him, it will be depressing if he can never get healthy or even worse, never play again. The guy was great, but it's all for nothing now.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Maybe I'm just a homer, but Crosby still goes down as one of the greats whether he plays another minute again or not imo.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Magic said:


> Pens should trade Crosby if they can get anything good for him. I really don't see him getting fully healthy ever again, and they've proven quite well they can win without him.


The Penguins will fold as a franchise first before they trade Crosby. He's the most untouchable player in the league. Yes, he isn't playing right now and yes his career seems to be in jeopardy. But he's a guy that the Pens are willing to gamble on and they'll wait as long as they have to for him to get healthy again. 

He's the NHL's poster boy. He sells the most merchandise out of anyone else. When he's healthy he's arguably the best player in the world. If he's not on the Pens 09 team, they don't win the Cup. 

If Crosby is traded the entire Penguins management team should be fired and the franchise should relocate.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Why the hell would the Pens release Crosby? would be the most idiotic thing in the world, and it will never happen. 

They could put him on LTIR and shut him down for the season and use his cap space to go out and get a player at free agency if he doesn't come back this season.

He has been practicing and will return this season IMO. He has a soft-tissue injury of the neck which they think has been causing the symptoms and it can be treated.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

isnt Malkin the reason they won the cup in 09? I recall him having the better year. Honestly, I think Malkin has always been superior than Crosby, but he was already injured, now it seems the other way around.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

If Gretzky can get traded, anyone can.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Magic said:


> isnt Malkin the reason they won the cup in 09? I recall him having the better year. Honestly, I think Malkin has always been superior than Crosby, but he was already injured, now it seems the other way around.


Crosby is the reason why Malkin flourished that year. He got all the top match ups. While he was being hounded like a pack of dogs when they see a steak by Zetterberg and Lidstrom, Malkin was able to coast through without having to be harassed. 

The benefit of having an excellent 1-2 punch down the middle.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Magic said:


> isnt Malkin the reason they won the cup in 09? I recall him having the better year. Honestly, I think Malkin has always been superior than Crosby, but he was already injured, now it seems the other way around.


Yes, Malkin was a beast that season/playoffs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Crosby is not the reason he had a good year, that is ridiculous, if that was the case why is he having another remarkable year this year? Malkin is just a great playmaker, one of the best, as is Crosby, but I'd still say that Malkin is better even if it is harder to say after Crosby had that hell of a half season last year.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



JM said:


> If Gretzky can get traded, anyone can.


That was a completely different situation in a whole different era. Edmonton traded Gretzky because of financial issues.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Malkin is a beast of a player himself. Its not like Sid was the only reason they won in 2009.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> That was a completely different situation in a whole different era. Edmonton traded Gretzky because of financial issues.


Was just about to say this.

Crosby will be a Penguin till he retires.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

which could be as soon as next year. the fact he has a possibility of retiring and you could also get a shit load for him should make it at least an option for the Pens.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Magic said:


> which could be as soon as next year. the fact he has a possibility of retiring and you could also get a shit load for him should make it at least an option for the Pens.


Lol, he isn't retiring and he isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

if he gets injured again, which is very likely, then he'll be done or will be completely stupid and decide to stay even if it is destroyig his health. I thought the same thing about Manning in the beginning of the season man, but sometimes you gotta let go.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Where did I say Crosby was the sole reason the Pens won the cup?? I said if he wasn't on that team, they don't win, and that's true. 

Think about it. The Pens had Crosby-Malkin as their top 2 centers, centering the 1A/1B line respectively. They faced the Red Wings. Lidstrom, Zetterberg, and Datsyuk were assigned to be on Crosby every time he stepped onto the ice. Like his shadow. 

When you have 3 of the best defensive players in the league on your back for 60 minutes, 7 games, you are going to be rendered ineffective no matter how good you are. 

It is because of this why Malkin flourished because the attention was always on Crosby. 

This video is from 08, but it's a pretty good representation of what Sid had to deal with on a shift to shift basis.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Anyway, looking forward to this Leafs/Penguins game right away. Last night's game was intense.

GL JM.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> That was a completely different situation in a whole different era. Edmonton traded Gretzky because of financial issues.


I'm just saying, if the best player in the world can be traded more than once, anyone can really. For whatever circumstances. Other guys can be mentioned as well (Shaq).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Off topic but Thread title should be changed to "The NHL, the only place Canada matters" IMO


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Leafs get the shutout win. 

Wasn't pretty, especially the first period. Took a fair bit of luck. Big 2 points though, 3 out of 4 points against the Pens certainly isn't something to complain about.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



stadw0n306 said:


> *Why the hell would the Pens release Crosby? would be the most idiotic thing in the world, and it will never happen. *
> 
> They could put him on LTIR and shut him down for the season and use his cap space to go out and get a player at free agency if he doesn't come back this season.
> 
> He has been practicing and will return this season IMO. He has a soft-tissue injury of the neck which they think has been causing the symptoms and it can be treated.


There's more instances of players never returning to their former selves after concussions than there are of players returning to their former selves, that's why. If Crosby isn't Crosby by the end of next season, he's gotta walk and the focus should be on locking up Malkin and Neal long term along with signing either Perry or Getzlaf. Pens fans need to stop and think that maybe, just maybe Malkin is Lemieux and Crosby is Jagr. Maybe Malkin is the Penguin for life and not Crosby. It's a hard reality to wrestle with as a Pittsburgh'er, but it's a notion I've come to accept.

Nobody is untouchable in any sport. Joe Montana was traded, Brett Favre played elsewhere, Gretzky played for several teams, Peyton Manning is about to be released, Shaq was traded, Jordan played for the Wizards, LeBron isn't in Cleveland anymore, and the list goes on and on. We live in a new sports era where no player is untouchable in anymore sport and can leave/get traded at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I am shocked a Pittsburgh Penguins fan is considering a Crosby trade. How fucking selfish.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

In the past 13 months I believe Crosby has played like 7 games. When you miss so many games, and more to come, I would hardly call it selfish for a fan or organization to trade one of their best players especially if they can someone good for him or just clear the heavy cap he brings.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> I am shocked a Pittsburgh Penguins fan is considering a Crosby trade. How fucking selfish.


If he can't be himself any longer, why would I want him on my team? I'm a Pens fan first and I'd rather see the team succeed than the individual player. Like I said, there's many more instances of players never being the same again after a concussion than there are of players that have returned to their former self. If all is good at the end of next season with Crosby then re-sign him. If not, no point in tying yourself down long term.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Crosby saved your shitty franchise from folding in the first place. You should be forever grateful that he's on your team or else you'd probably be cheering for the Hamilton Bulldogs right now


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Penguins were never going to fold, so I have no idea what you're talking about. Crosby isn't some type of god either, one of the best players in the league, yes, some untradable player, no. He's just another player like every other player in the league and if he isn't on the ice, then there really isn't a need for him on a very good franchise.


Edit: Jackets got screwed by the Kings clock guys. Should be heavily fined to be honest or the ref should be fired for fucking that up.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> Crosby saved your shitty franchise from folding in the first place. You should be forever grateful that he's on your team or else you'd probably be cheering for the Hamilton Bulldogs right now


Who cares? So the Pens should keep on the payroll for that reason alone? Thank God, you don't GM or else you'd be running teams into the ground. If Crosby can't produce quality numbers anymore, you don't keep him on the payroll. It's simple business.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I can't believe this Wild/Avs game has been 1-0 for about 50 minutes on a goal scored by of all people Greg Zanon.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Sam Gagner with 4 Goals and 4 Assists for an 8 point effort in an 8-4 Victory over Chicago. Which ties him with Wayne Gretzky's record for most points as an Oiler in one game. Incredible.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Damn that sounds like it was a fun game to watch.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



-Mystery- said:


> Who cares? So the Pens should keep on the payroll for that reason alone? Thank God, you don't GM or else you'd be running teams into the ground. If Crosby can't produce quality numbers anymore, you don't keep him on the payroll. It's simple business.


There is more to being a GM than trading the best player in the game for a bunch of picks and prospects. It's called mutual respect buddy. Mario Lemieux co-owns the team. Lemieux took Crosby under his wing, they lived together, he probably considers Sid family by now. If you were Ray Shero you would be fired the moment you brought up a trade involving Sid. It's not all business. It's called having class and dignity. 

Crosby will continue to be put on the IR. The Pens will wait years if they have to. He'll never be traded unless Crosby wants a trade. 

I'm done with this discussion now because quite clearly -Mystery- does not know what being classy is. Let's trade the best player in the world, who brought our franchise out of the shitters to a perennial contender, who's the most marketable player in the NHL, the poster boy, the owner's good friend, just because we gave up on him cause of an injury. 

Completely logical.

Have fun sitting there with your thumb up your ass for the next 15 years waiting for Sid to be traded.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Double post


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

hey Alim, I don't know if you watch football or not, but that is exactly what is happening to one of the best QBs ever in Peyton Manning that made a franchise a contender by himself. No one player means more than an entire organization.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> There is more to being a GM than trading the best player in the game for a bunch of picks and prospects. It's called mutual respect buddy. Mario Lemieux co-owns the team. Lemieux took Crosby under his wing, they lived together, he probably considers Sid family by now. If you were Ray Shero you would be fired the moment you brought up a trade involving Sid. It's not all business. It's called having class and dignity.
> 
> Crosby will continue to be put on the IR. The Pens will wait years if they have to. He'll never be traded unless Crosby wants a trade.
> 
> ...


Don't ever go into business, you're too soft.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

This thread is getting interesting, finally. 

At the end of the day I still ultimately believe that anyone could be traded, regardless of how shocking the trade may be.

In this situation I'm not sure it'll ever come to a time where Pittsburgh needs to make that decision but you never know. They've been able to improve their club with Crosby out (adding guys like Neal) so it's not like he's a burden. He can go on the IR as well if there's ever a time again where he's shut down for the year. From what I've heard things are looking less bleak now so this may turn out to be all for not if he returns healthy again in the next however many weeks.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Magic said:


> Penguins were never going to fold, so I have no idea what you're talking about. Crosby isn't some type of god either, one of the best players in the league, yes, some untradable player, no. He's just another player like every other player in the league and if he isn't on the ice, then there really isn't a need for him on a very good franchise.
> 
> 
> Edit: Jackets got screwed by the Kings clock guys. Should be heavily fined to be honest or the ref should be fired for fucking that up.


What did the ref do?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The goal was scored with like 0.04 seconds left. The time stopped at 1.8 seconds. They reviewed the play and the clock so the refs could have easily overturned the decision and made it right because of the clock stopping.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The goal wasn't allowed? WTF! So it was clearly in before the buzzer and even after reviewing, they still disallowed it?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

No, the goal was allowed, but the time stopped at 1.8(the clock stopped running after about 2 seconds) and then continued. Had the clock not stopped there then the game would have gone into overtime because there would not have been enough time for that goal which means that the goal shouldn't have been allowed.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Just caught the highlights, WOW that is fucked uP!! If they reviewed it than the game should have gone to overtime, WTF???


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

the game was tied, 2-2. It was going to go into overtime but with 0.04 seconds left the Kings score, however, at 1.8 seconds the clock stopped for about 1-2 seconds, which means their goal should have never counted since the clock froze for a second.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

That is insane and apparently they didn't see it till the players were in their lockerooms, but still they reviewed the goal because even that was a close call, so I don't know how they couldn't of noticed it than.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Wow I didnt even notice that, so what happens now? do we lose a point?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

You guys should, but they can't reverse it apparently, you guys got 2.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

sweet!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Magic said:


> hey Alim, I don't know if you watch football or not, but that is exactly what is happening to one of the best QBs ever in Peyton Manning that made a franchise a contender by himself. No one player means more than an entire organization.


As far as I'm concerned there's football only exists on one day of the year and that's the Super Bowl. 

Two completely different sports, apples and oranges.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Logic still applies to any sport though. The days of star players like Nik Lindstrom staying with their team their whole career probably aren't going to last much longer.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

So who's the most likely to be a Maple Leaf before the end of the month: Carter, Richards, Getzlaf, Ryan or Stastny?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Ducks are so fucking retarded it bothers me, if they trade Ryan, Getzlaf, or Perry I will refuse to watch them for the rest of the season. Trade a fucking veteran, not a young guy. Getting rid of one our best players won't make our team better.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I'm pretty sure they've publicly said everyone is available EXCEPT Koivu and Selanne. If those are the only guys teams want and they need to rebuild they don't have much choice. I just hope Toronto doesn't end up with that super douche Perry.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

they have said that and that was the dumbest thing I've heard in recent memory by any of my teams. The only two guys they don't want to trade are the two guys they should want to trade. I love Selanne, the guy has class and is awesome, but his career is basically over and the Ducks weren't doing well this season so the most logical thing they could have done is trade him to a contender because he has been doing great this season and could probably help a team in the playoffs. Perry, Getzlaf, and Ryan aren't old, if we are going to rebuild then they should be apart of the rebuilding process.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Leafs/Wings 2013 Winter Classic


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



JM said:


> Leafs/Wings 2013 Winter Classic


Awesome cant wait, love this event. They are doing this at the Big house-








Should be a great atmosphere.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Yep 110,000 or whatever it seats. Going to be crazy. I will probably try to get tickets.


----------



## DMC6162 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Five point game for Malkin today, he's just unreal right now.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



DMC6162 said:


> Five point game for Malkin today, he's just unreal right now.


His 3rd 5 point game of the year. He is in a league of his own, such a treat to watch.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I took a gamble on him for my fantasy team. Looks like it's working out just fine.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Malkin's completely caught up to Giroux in the Hart race. The man is unbelievable, I remember how big of a dump he took on Lundqvist with that backhand goal.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Nice win for the Bruins in the SO against the Preds. Big game against the Rangers on Tuesday.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

:lmao oh Penguins. If only Malkin, Staal, and Crosby weren't constantly injured.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Just hand over the MVP to Malkin now.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Would anyone be surprised to see Nashville in the SCF this year? I think they have a great shot at winning this year.

Suter-Weber is the best defense pair in the league, by far
Rinne is a top 3 goalie and has the ability to win a series on his own
Forwards lack 'sexy names', but they have great depth and can roll four lines

If they can add a top 6 forward at the deadline, watch out.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Suter could be gone at the deadline.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The Preds won't trade Suter at the deadline... this year is the best chance they have ever had at the Cup and Suter is arguably better than Weber. I know he is a UFA and all this summer, but the Preds surely want to retain him and they need to prove to Suter/Weber/Rinne that they want to win, hence he will not be traded.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

If they don't get any interest in an extension before the deadline they'd almost be stupid not to trade him. He'll be one of the most coveted free agent defenseman in years.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Magic said:


> :lmao oh Penguins. If only Malkin, Staal, and Crosby weren't constantly injured.


Malkin and Staal are healthy brah.

Trade deadline looks to be shaping up as one of the worst ever.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I know that, Staal made his return like last game after missing 14 games or so. Most injury prone Cs in the league.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Magic said:


> I know that, Staal made his return like last game after missing 14 games or so. Most injury prone Cs in the league.


Most injury prone team you mean. They have the most man games lost in the NHL and yet they are still sitting tied for 4th in the east. Pretty impressive.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

So, Mike Milbury was an asshole again last night, defending elbow shots to the head.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Wings going for the record for most home wins in a row, up 2-0 now right now.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Congrats to Hockeytown, NHL record 21 straight wins at home. The odd thing is, they're not quite that good on the road. I think they're only at .500.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Rick Nash is apparently on the trade block. Trade deadline could get really interesting.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The eastern bias in the NHL is actually getting hilarious. I mean it was already a given that the guys in Toronto don't like Vancouver but after watching the last Kings and San Jose game it started becoming a bit too apparent. They used to do a better job of hiding it at least until one of us made it to playoffs but it's starting early this year.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Eastern bias? Lol wut?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

probably still mad the Canucks choked in the Cup finals.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

UDK you ready for your Ducks to get a ass whooping? i'm about to watch it, you tuning in?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I don't have this game  and sadly hockey games are terrible to watch on a stream.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

You're lame as shit Magic. Giving me negative rep cause I'm a Nucks fan and I'm the one that's mad? 

How are them Ducks doin by the way? Don't answer that, it's a rhetorical question.

If you're gunna jump ship from teams, pick a better one next time lol.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Still waiting on what this eastern bias is.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Wait your a Nucks fan? I should red rep you too.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Tronnik said:


> You're lame as shit Magic. Giving me negative rep cause I'm a Nucks fan and I'm the one that's mad?
> 
> How are them Ducks doin by the way? Don't answer that, it's a rhetorical question.
> 
> If you're gunna jump ship from teams, pick a better one next time lol.


Ducks have more Cups than the Canucks doe.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

:lmao yeah man, I'm bandwagoning the Ducks because that makes the sense. I swear everyone is fucking retarded these days when it comes to bandwagoners and it's basically come down to "if you don't live in the state/province you are obviously a bandwagoner of the team"

Also I'm pretty sure I red repped you months ago, way to cry about it though, just like you probably cried when the Canucks choked in game 7.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I don't have a problem with you not supporting the Canucks, most of my good friends are actually Boston/Flyers fans. It's your tendency to say the same shit every time. We choked in game 7 of the finals, you weren't even in the semi finals. Your argument is invalid.

And I was referring to Don Cherry trashing San Jose the other night when they were playing a fantastic game. He never has bad shit to say about the Eastern teams.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Since when does one person represent the NHL?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Commentators are people, people have bias. One person doesn't represent the NHL as a whole.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

It's the whole commentating team over here not just Don Cherry. The way the NHL writes there articles on Western Conference teams also seems that way to me but it's just one mans opinion. I've never seen the NBC commentating team so I don't what it's like south of the border.

On a current game note, Malkin is having another great night offensively. The guy is really stepping up for his team considering all the injuries they've had.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

There's "eastern bias" is nearly every sport because all the big markets are on the east coast. However, it's not a bias to the extent of the league is out to get west coast teams.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

:lmao Magic is getting trolled for the bandwagon shit in this thread too?

Ok, so I have NBC Sports channel now. I can fucking watch NHL regularly for the first time in about 6 years. Who should I bandwagon?:side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Both my teams are on huge losing streaks (although thats normal for The Wild) so niether of them. 

You gotta support the Stars man.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



MrMister said:


> :lmao Magic is getting trolled for the bandwagon shit in this thread too?
> 
> Ok, so I have NBC Sports channel now. I can fucking watch NHL regularly for the first time in about 6 years. Who should I bandwagon?:side:


I really don't like to get called a bandwagoner. :side:


Watch the Flyers, they're pretty damn fun to watch since they usually have high scoring games and most of them tend to be close. Stars are alright too, although I haven't seen many of their games.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



MrMister said:


> :lmao Magic is getting trolled for the bandwagon shit in this thread too?
> 
> Ok, so I have NBC Sports channel now. I can fucking watch NHL regularly for the first time in about 6 years. Who should I bandwagon?:side:


Penguins.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



McQueen said:


> Both my teams are on huge losing streaks (although thats normal for The Wild) so niether of them.
> 
> You gotta support the Stars man.


Yeah I'll always be a Stars fan. I was just wondering who were the top teams now since I've been out of the loop for so long and used the bandwagonning question as a joke to get that info.

Shit, I won't even recognize the Stars if I ever get to watch them I'm sure.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



MrMister said:


> Yeah I'll always be a Stars fan. I was *just wondering who were the top teams now* since I've been out of the loop for so long and used the bandwagonning question as a joke to get that info.
> 
> Shit, I won't even recognize the Stars if I ever get to watch them I'm sure.


Penguins.

That's it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

If you want to watch people get hurt then yeah, you should watch the Penguins. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I'd like to see a Flyers/Canucks game where everyone gets hurt.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The adding of Jordan Nolan and Dwight King to the Kings line up was refreshing, hell Nolan made the winning goal against Stars.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Yep, checked out Dallas's roster. I only recognize Brenden Morrow and Stephane Robidas.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Come on Ducks. :mark: With this win we move 6 points within the 8th seed and then hopefully we can at least get to 7th and beat the Canucks in the first round to provide me great lulz for the rest of year. The team still needs to do a lot of impriving though, especially with Selanne retiring soon, at least Hiller is sort of proving that he hold his own as the starting goalie.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Pens played like shit except for the first, deserved to lose. Oh well.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

New York Rangers, the Philadelphia Flyers, the Los Angeles Kings, the Vancouver Canucks and the Toronto Maple Leafs are the teams Nash will accept a trade to. I'm guessing the Rangers . Kings and Flyers would have the assets as well to get a deal done that Columbus likes but the Rangers always seem to win when they're involved. Maybe I'm just still a bad bitter over the Richards situation . Doubt the Leafs or Canucks are willing to part with enough pieces to make a deal.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I want nothing to do with Nash on the Canucks. I wouldn't mind him if he was making ~$5M, but at $7.8M, he'd be the highest paid Canuck. He doesn't deserve more money than the Sedins, Kesler, Luongo, etc.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Why would you even want Nash JM? his contract is awful, he makes 7.8 million dollars for the next 6 years lol. Leafs would have to give up some key prospects/picks for him, not worth it IMO.

I think he will go to LA since they have a solid backup in Bernier that the Jackets will want, plus they have one of the deepest prospect pools in the NHL.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I don't think the Rangers would do it, just based on the amount they'd have to give up. Columbus wants a KINGS ransom, and they're right to ask for it.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> I want nothing to do with Nash on the Canucks. I wouldn't mind him if he was making ~$5M, but at $7.8M, he'd be the highest paid Canuck. He doesn't deserve more money than the Sedins, Kesler, Luongo, etc.


This. I'm happy with the current line up and Schneider is more valuable to the team as a whole. It'd be cool to see him with the Rangers considering they're already kicking asses and taking names.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I see Nash ending up in a team like Winnepeg, Phoenix or maybe Nashville (no pun intended) who needs a little extra punch as far as forwards go who are willing to give up a lot. I don't think he worth the asking price though.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



> Rick Nash, Jeff Carter, Derek Dorsett and Fedor Tyutin were all absent from Thursday morning's practice at the Ohio Health Ice Haus.


Source: http://www.10tv.com/content/stories/2012/02/16/blue-jackets-morning-skate-nash-update.html


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Leafs have the money available to pay him so that's not really a huge deal. He's expensive but he's also one of the most premiere players in the league. No joke there either. He has immense skill, especially considering his size. Leafs are more in need of the premier centre though so I'm guessing they'll only stay involved in talks to make sure he ends up being traded for a lot. Trading for Nash will undoubtably mean they'll be giving up Jake Gardiner which I don't want. 



McQueen said:


> I see Nash ending up in a team like Winnepeg, Phoenix or maybe Nashville (no pun intended) who needs a little extra punch as far as forwards go who are willing to give up a lot. I don't think he worth the asking price though.


He's only willing to go to those 5 teams.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Oh I see. I don't know if half those teams are willing to give up the cap space for him then. Especially not The Flyers or Canucks.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Considering the cap and what Columbus is going to want in return it just won't be worth it to the teams he wants to be traded to.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

i'm wagoning on the penguins. It came down to a choice of Canucks (out of all the places with a NHL team i spent the most time in BC), Red Wings (they won it the year i started watching ;D), Maple Leafs (seen them play the most) or Penguins (2 favourite players on the side) 8*D


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Another Penguins bandwagoner. Why am I not surprised


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

he's from Australia, he didn't have a team, and everyone has to start somewhere. Most people dont root for shitty teams when they start watching a sport since it won't peak their interest.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

God Backstrom is such garbage in shoot outs.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> Another Penguins bandwagoner. Why am I not surprised





Magic said:


> he's from Australia, he didn't have a team, and everyone has to start somewhere. Most people dont root for shitty teams when they start watching a sport since it won't peak their interest.


essentially that. im sure you wouldn't have minded if i picked the canucks :torres


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The Canucks don`t need anymore mindless sheep in the form of fans calling for Luongo`s head every time he lets in a goal.

So yes I would mind.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

you would probably have like 10 fans left if that were the case.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The press is reporting a different list of teams Nash wants to be traded to now.



> The Dispatch reports that the Boston Bruins, Los Angeles Kings, New York Rangers, San Jose Sharks and Toronto Maple Leafs "are believed to be on the approved list for Nash."


Source: http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/sp...on-nashs-list-newspaper-report-139501868.html


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

how does everyone like the devils, kovy elias parise one of the most underated first lines in teh league, and with adam henrique, adam larsson, most likely getting zidlicky, we have a playoff team for sure


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Glad to have you aboard, Rush. 

I really hope Nash doesn't wind up with the Rangers. That's the last thing the Pens need.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Heard L.A. has great weather :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Too bad you can't see the sun due to the smog. 8*D


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Pens score 2 shorthanded goals against the Flyers in like 2 mins :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Wild score 2 goals, this week.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Matt Cooke with a hattrick :lmao

Nevermind. They gave it to Jeffrey.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Canucks/Leafs tonight, two of the most popular and hated teams in the NHL, Hockey Night in Canada. I always mark these games on my calender.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



-Mystery- said:


> Pens score 2 shorthanded goals against the Flyers in like 2 mins :lmao


One of them was on a 5 on 3 as well.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> Canucks/Leafs tonight, two of the most popular and hated teams in the NHL, Hockey Night in Canada. I always mark these games on my calender.


I'm not sure a lot of people actually hate the Maple Leafs, it's more of one of the most hated and one of the most laughed at franchises in the NHL .


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Here's the goal, god i love Cooke.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

When Cooke isn't ending careers, he can be a somewhat valuable asset.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Hey McQueen, you're Wild won today. Backstrom was very good in net for the Wild and with some timely goals, they beat the Bruins. Boy, the Bruins fucking suck right now. Thomas was solid in net and played well enough for them to win the game. They had a lot of shots on Backstrom, but none went in. IMO, they need to make a move now. Horton is mostly likely out for the rest of the season and Peverley will not be back until the playoffs. They need to add some scoring punch. When Beniot fucking Pouliot is playing on the 1st line, you're in trouble. It doesn't have to be a Nash type player but they need somebody. Hell, I'll take soon to be 40 year old Ray Whitney for bloody sakes. He would be our leading scorer.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Yeah I saw, surprised The Wild won tbh. They've been more shit than usual lately.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Looking back, good thing the Bruins went on that run or they would be out the playoffs right now. They have been playing awful the last few weeks. Even their wins haven't been great.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Pens locked up Neal long term. Good deal. Now, lock up Malkin long term and we're set.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The Canucks are starting to go on a tear now, points in 13 straight games. Very likely that we will win the Presidents Trophy for the second straight year


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Been awhile since i posted here, but I'm a Flyers fan, and the two trades to get Grossman and Kubina weren't bad at all. I'm hoping this might lead to getting Suter or Weber but we'll see. I don't think the flyers are done at all, even rumors of trading Briere, Coburn, and a pick for Rick Nash. Not sure i want that one, but we'll see what happens. As it always does with philly, it's about our goaltending. Bryz doesn't seem like he can play in a big market with tons of pressure on him, and Bob is talented but young and isn't ready to lead this team to a deep run in the playoffs. Unless something changes in net, or Bryz finds his confidence, I see them getting eliminated in the first round sadly. I bleed orange and black, but I'm also realstic, can't win games or a series when your letting in soft goals like we do.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Big 6-0 Win for the Sens this afternoon. Erik Karlsson with a 4-Point Effort. EK65 now with 57 Points to lead all D-man. Only 17 more than the next D-Man Brian Campbell. Good to see the Karlsson & the Sens keep rolling.

Other news, Who thinks Nash will actually be traded come next Monday? Cause I sure don't.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Leafs gotta rebound tonight after a shitty showing in Vancouver. Would be nice to close the gap between them and New Jersey a little as well.

Deadline less than a week away now. From what I'm reading teams are actively pursuing Nash so I guess we'll see what happens. If we're talking the GM with the most riding on this deadline it's probably LA's Lombardi so he might be the one to give the best offer.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

What a huge win for my Flyers tonight, Simmonds tying it with 9 secs left, and Jagr scoring the game winner before we got to a shootout, because we are terrible in them. Hopefully this can right the ship a little bit and get back to our winning ways, Bryz made a few good saves, eventhough he did give up one soft one. Huge win for sure, Flyers strike on the road once again, been very good on the road this season.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Jeff Carter traded to the Kings for Jack Johnson + a '12 first round pick.

Know what that means?

DAT BROMANCE.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Terrible trade for Kings, sure he can score, but he's injured often, he disappears in big spots, and in the playoffs. He has never played on the same line as Richards as he is a center, so one of them won't be playing their normal spot (if they play on same line). Plus, he has a 11 year contract, good for Blue Jackets, not so much for LA, but least those two will get to some better parties now haha.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Kings should have pushed harder to get Nash tbh.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Ducks four within a playoff spot. Yeah bitches, comeback.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



X-Spot said:


> Terrible trade for Kings, sure he can score, but he's injured often, he disappears in big spots, and in the playoffs. He has never played on the same line as Richards as he is a center, so one of them won't be playing their normal spot (if they play on same line). Plus, he has a 11 year contract, good for Blue Jackets, not so much for LA, but least those two will get to some better parties now haha.


I wonder how far the Betty Ford Clinic is from the Staples Center. :hmm:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Magic said:


> Ducks four within a playoff spot. Yeah bitches, comeback.


Looks like Edmonton and Columbus are the only two that are done. Everyone else is in striking distance for the right to lose to the f'n Red Wings/Canucks.

Dallas has it as of tonight.:mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

ugh


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



-Mystery- said:


> Kings should have pushed harder to get Nash tbh.


This. Their offense is still going to be weak.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I'm glad Toronto didn't pursue Carter as a top centre. Even though he's from my hometown and our families know each other (his parents are very nice people btw, been back to his house a few times in the last couple years when my parents have gone and they've set up a complete shrine in their basement). He's a centre that plays more like a winger. He relies on key passes and is best shooting the puck coming in on the wing, just like Kessel. I don't think he would complete the line at all.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Rumors have it that Kings are going to be getting rid of Dustin Brown, teams involved are Flyers, Rangers, Bruins, Sabers, and Leafs. Also that inside the locker room, their is a struggle between people who back Dustin Brown as captain, and some who want, Mike Richards as the captain. (basically the Richards/Pronger situation) Getting Jeff Carter seems that the Kings are saying they will have Mike Richards as their captain, and Brown will be on the way out, and I hope he does come to the Flyers, would fit in perfectly, and I'm sure any team would want him. 

So interesting to see what happens to him, if he goes anywhere, and read this on hockeybuzz, not bringing it out of left field haha.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I read something similar earlier today but the only teams I read that were interested were the Flyers, Leafs and Rangers.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Seems like Stutter isnt happy with Brown, gonna be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

In other news, Subban fought for the 4th time this season at PRACTICE :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

What a goal Malkin scored today, wow. Shades of Mario!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Look for the Canucks to add a significant piece at the deadline now that Keith Ballard has been placed on the LTIR. An extra 4.2M cap space right there.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Malkin got that MVP on lock :jay2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I think that early season prediction of Pens winning the cup would have come true.....if it was not for their constant injuries and fragile players. :bron2


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

If the Pens stay healthy from here on out and other teams in the East don't get drastically better at the deadline, I see no reason why they can't still win the Cup with or without Crosby.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Why watch Sports Centre when you got stadw0n306 posting a video every time Malkin does anything. Woo. Hoo. But does he have anything of use to add to the NHL discussion thread?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



-Mystery- said:


> If the Pens stay healthy from here on out and other teams in the East don't get drastically better at the deadline, I see no reason why they can't still win the Cup with or without Crosby.


I think I'd take Bruins and Flyers over the Pens at the moment. Malkin would have to be absolutely amazing in the playoffs for them to win a cup and that's a lot harder to do when every team you face is good to great. I don't see Rangers getting to the Cup unless they add another offensive weapon at the deadline, you can only depend on your goaltender for so long...unless he manages to replicate what Thomas did last year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I still laugh at Alim telling us all that there was 8 teams in the east better than Philly this year and that they wouldn't make the playoffs. 

Rangers I'm meh on. This is the longest they've been able to go in a season without collapsing. Chances are they won't at this point but I don't think they're strong enough to win 4 best of 7 series in the playoffs. 

And stadw0n306 and DubC. Consider yourselves officially called out. Start talking about anything other than your teams or stop boring us with your posts telling us the score of the Kings game and how many points Malkin has tonight.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I think it's fine if they talk about their teams, just add more than just a video/score, and I don't mean a play by play analysis either. 


And yeah, it would be very helpful if you guys talked about other things going on in the NHL as well, not just your teams. Don't let Rush, an aussie, look like more of a fan of the NHL than you, come on now, pick up your game. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Wild got a lot more for Marek Zidlicky than was probably worth it but Zidlicky didn't want to be here anymore anyways so no big deal.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

He's old and often injured anyway. Palmieri could be a decent player.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Thats what I hear but i've never heard of him before now. Foster is an alright D-Man with a wicked slapper, but couldn't be arsed about Veilleux returning too.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



JM said:


> I still laugh at Alim telling us all that there was 8 teams in the east better than Philly this year and that they wouldn't make the playoffs.
> 
> Rangers I'm meh on. This is the longest they've been able to go in a season without collapsing. Chances are they won't at this point but I don't think they're strong enough to win 4 best of 7 series in the playoffs.
> 
> And stadw0n306 and DubC. Consider yourselves officially called out. Start talking about anything other than your teams or stop boring us with your posts telling us the score of the Kings game and how many points Malkin has tonight.


:lmao I posted a video of a potential GOTY candidate? big fucking deal. If you don't like it then don't read/watch it, pretty simple.

I expect to get a warning or infraction now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

It's all you do. Tell us things about Malkin that we already know, tells us scores of games that we can find out for ourselves. If you don't know anything about hockey I guess that would explain it but you could at least try to actually say something interesting in this thread that can create or contribute to a discussion.



McQueen said:


> Thats what I hear but i've never heard of him before now. Foster is an alright D-Man with a wicked slapper, but couldn't be arsed about Veilleux returning too.


He's not bad ya. He's a lot older than I thought he was.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



JM said:


> It's all you do. Tell us things about Malkin that we already know, tells us scores of games that we can find out for ourselves. If you don't know anything about hockey I guess that would explain it but you could at least try to actually say something interesting in this thread that can create or contribute to a discussion.


Don't know anything about hockey? I've been playing/watching hockey since 95. 

Anyway, i'm done arguing with you. Enjoy the rest of your Leafs season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

You certainly don't do much to show your vast hockey knowledge. This isn't really an argument unless you're telling me otherwise.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Magic said:


> I think I'd take Bruins and Flyers over the Pens at the moment. Malkin would have to be absolutely amazing in the playoffs for them to win a cup and that's a lot harder to do when every team you face is good to great. I don't see Rangers getting to the Cup unless they add another offensive weapon at the deadline, you can only depend on your goaltender for so long...unless he manages to replicate what Thomas did last year.


Bryz isn't taking the Flyers anywhere in the playoffs tbh. Bruins/Pens would probably be a long, tight 7 game series though.

Pens have a top 6 PP and a top 3 PK. That will done wonders for them come playoff time, if they're able to keep that up.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I didn't overlook him at all. Neal has been a great offensive weapon to the Pens this year and his chemistry with Malkin is only second to the Sedins in the league imo, but it would have to be Malkin carrying the Pens to the Stanley Cup. I believe the majority of Neal's goals have come from a Malkin assist, so yeah, he really is the key piece of the puzzle.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Magic said:


> And yeah, it would be very helpful if you guys talked about other things going on in the NHL as well, not just your teams. Don't let Rush, an aussie, look like more of a fan of the NHL than you, come on now, pick up your game. :side:


WF's best sports poster 2 years in a row chief :kobe3

Anyway, really hating our coverage or lack thereof of NHL down here. Hopefully will be working in Canada by the end of this year though which should be awesome.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

If I was Philly I'd probably want to stay right around 6th instead of having to face Pittsburgh in the first round.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



JM said:


> If I was Philly I'd probably want to stay right around 6th instead of having to face Pittsburgh in the first round.


Yup, I would prefer being 6th or facing the Devils in the first round as a Flyers fan. However, unless we can get some decent play in net, we don't have a chance against many teams. Though he did look solid against the Oilers as both goals weren't too bad, and he made some very good saves, so of course we couldn't score haha. 

I feel like ECF are going to be Bruins-Pens while WCF is going to be Canucks-Red Wings, but the reason hockey playoffs are the best in sports, you just don't really know. Match-ups, a hot goaltender, injures, can change everything. If it turns out to be Bruins-Pen and Canucks-Red Wings, i see those both going all 7.

Rumors that Flyers are looking to improve but are not going after Nash, which i don't mind, would be too heavy of a price, we have really good young players and don't wanna see them leave. Also read that JS Giguere might be coming to philly, which i wouldn't mind, love him, and could be a very good back-up or starter as he's looked reborn in Colorado, and supposedly the Stars have some interest in Mike Knuble, and i guess depending on what they give up, would that consider Caps sellers at this point now?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Man oh man Bryzgalov sucks, it looks like he doesn't even care out there. Flyers get to enjoy him for another 8 years, lol.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Just came back from the Kings game, fucking awesome time. Brown got a hat trick and there were "DO NOT TRADE" chants through out the night.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



DubC said:


> Just came back from the Kings game, fucking awesome time. Brown got a hat trick and there were "DO NOT TRADE" chants through out the night.


I've been wondering why LA's (rumored) to be trying to move him. I figured w/ Carter added, they'd have a good offensive core, and then I hear shit about him getting shopped?

Also:






CALLAHANDS.

Even sweeter was the fact that that punk Kaleta was the one who got worked.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Huge comeback win for the Flyers tonight to go back into 4th, down 3-0 and the team began to wake up, then tie it up, give up another goal, tie back up and win in a ... shootout. Shocks me writing that because we are terrible in shootouts, but big 2 points tonight.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Who was Philly playing tonight? I wanna know what team I'm gonna curse out tomorrow.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



TheRealThing said:


> Who was Philly playing tonight? I wanna know what team I'm gonna curse out tomorrow.


Flames. Not a shocker Flyers came back and won. There was some good games i watched today, i didn't leave my couch lol.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



TheRealThing said:


> Who was Philly playing tonight? I wanna know what team I'm gonna curse out tomorrow.


lol they were playing against the Flames tonight, got Sharks on tuesday which should be another good game.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



JM said:


> I still laugh at Alim telling us all that there was 8 teams in the east better than Philly this year and that they wouldn't make the playoffs.


You can laugh all you want, but recently Philly has been right in the mix of a 6-8 seed. Also with their goaltending situation, they are due for a collapse sooner rather than later.

Also Malkin does not have the Hart locked up. If Stamkos can score 55+ and be within 4-5 points of Malkin he will win it. Also the season is still young - everyone last year thought D. Sedin had it won, but then Perry went on to score 19 goals in 16 games.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> You can laugh all you want, but recently Philly has been right in the mix of a 6-8 seed. Also with their goaltending situation, they are due for a collapse sooner rather than later.


Actually we haven't dropped farther then the 6th spot, so we been 4-6 lately. A "collapse" isn't going to happen, seeing as they haven't had good goaltending all season and still are scoring, Flyers are tied for players with 10+ goals with 10 in the league with the Red Wings & Preds, and have the most 16+ goal scorers in the league with 6 of them.

Also, seems that the Blues shipped Ben Bishop to Ottawa for a 2nd round draft pick in 2013. I know a few teams were interested in him, as he's supposedly is NHL ready, but with Blues having Halak and Elliot having a career year for him, guess they decided he could be shipped. As for Ottawa, seems like Anderson is going to be out 6-8 weeks, so they wanted to get someone as they don't believe in Lehner or Auld to carry them to the playoffs and feel like Bishop will get that chance right away or soon.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> You can laugh all you want, but recently Philly has been right in the mix of a 6-8 seed. Also with their goaltending situation, they are due for a collapse sooner rather than later.
> 
> Also Malkin does not have the Hart locked up. If Stamkos can score 55+ and be within 4-5 points of Malkin he will win it. Also the season is still young - everyone last year thought D. Sedin had it won, but then Perry went on to score 19 goals in 16 games.


There is no way Stamkos wins the MVP if his team isn't in the playoffs. How valuable can Stamkos possibly be if his team isn't even in the playoffs? Whereas Malkin has carried his squad without the best player in the world and into the playoffs in arguably the toughest division in hockey. 

Also, I hope the Pens land with the 6th seed. Something about playing the Jets, Caps, or Panthers in round 1 makes me excited.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I think the MVP is going to be either Malkin, or Lundqvist, the pace he's going, he is having a monster year for the team that could win the President's trophy, and he's a major reason why. I mean a 29-12-4 record with 7 shutouts, .940 save percentage, and a 1.78 GAA right now is just unreal, gotta say he's right up there to win the Hart as well, as much as I hate him since he just keeps dominating my team haha.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

If a goalie were to win the Hart it would have been Thomas last year. Goalies don't play enough games to warrant MVP recognition.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Technically Mystery, Malkin is the best player in the world, not Crosby.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Magic said:


> Technically Mystery, Malkin is the best player in the world, not Crosby.


Yeah, true, but you get what I'm saying. When healthy, Crosby is the best player in the world. 

Also, Malkin's returning from a torn ACL/MCL this season, which makes what he's doing even more incredible.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Todd McClellan just got injured somehow in this Wild/Sharks game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I don't know about that either. Malkin is playing incredible right now and basically replicating what Crosby was doing last year. Although, I did like the like a lot more when Ovie was the best in the world.


----------



## Pyroshark18 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



McQueen said:


> Todd McClellan just got injured somehow in this Wild/Sharks game.


It looks like he just fainted.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I'm not sure, that was weird.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Magic said:


> I don't know about that either. Malkin is playing incredible right now and basically replicating what Crosby was doing last year. Although, I did like the like a lot more when Ovie was the best in the world.


I think Crosby's return game from injury proved why he's the best in the world. I don't think Malkin is the leader Crosby is just yet either. Also, I find Crosby to be the better closer of the two. If the game's on the line, I want the puck on Crosby's stick. However, that isn't a slight at Malkin, I just think Crosby has more of a killer instinct when it comes to crunch time.

Speaking of Crosby, I don't think he's returning till playoff time tbh. Pens more than likely aren't gonna catch the Rangers so no point in rushing him back. Hell, I might actually be inclined to wait until round 2 of the playoffs to bring him back if the Pens wind up with the 6th seed and have to play the Panthers or Jets.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

McClellan appearently got KO'd by one of his players sticks. LOL at the situation.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Panthers back 2 back wins....the up and down season continues.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The day is finally here, trade deadline day, can't wait to see what moves are made and who goes where, and if the Flyers make anymore moves, though if they do, think it's going to be something small, don't seem them doing anything big, but you never know. Besides the first day in free agency, this is one of the better days as so many questions of who's going to be on the move and where, what teams get stronger, who's the winners and losers, going to be a fun day.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Andrei Kostitsyn has been traded to Nashville for a draft picks.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Slow Trade Deadline so far, so I'm posting this video.

Anyone see this hit in the Saturday Boston- Ottawa game? Brutal hit but looks clean. Can't for the rematch tomorrow night.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Pretty shocked that Nucks traded Hodgson, but i guess they need the size and toughness for the playoffs since they got pushed around pretty good by the Bruins last year in the finals. What do you think of the trade Alim?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

:lmao, my friends were flipping out in class over that trade. Even my teacher brought it up and called the Canucks idiots. Bad and unnecessary trade imo.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

What a complete snooze of a deadline. That's what happens with it being in late February instead of mid to late march though. More teams would be more inclined to sell if the deadline was later in the year as too many teams still consider themselves "in the hunt". Ah well, I guess draft day is still a decent day for trades.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



stadw0n306 said:


> Pretty shocked that Nucks traded Hodgson, but i guess they need the size and toughness for the playoffs since they got pushed around pretty good by the Bruins last year in the finals. What do you think of the trade Alim?


I'm pretty pissed with the trade. I'm a huge Hodgson fan and with the year he is having I see no reason as to why he was traded mid-season. Trading him in the off season would be smarter. It doesn't make sense to me why Hodgson, who is producing THIS year and is in the race for the Calder, was traded for Kassian, who will probably be playing in the AHL for the rest of the year. Our scoring depth has taken a huge hit.

Sedin - Sedin - Burrows
Booth - Kesler - Higgins
Raymond - Malhotra - Hansen
Pahlsson - Lapierre - Bitz

That third line will be a black hole for offense since either Malhotra or Pahlsson will be the one centering it. 

But in the end I respect Mike Gillis and co. for their decision because there was almost surely a logical reasoning behind the trade. Gillis has yet to disappoint in his four year tenure in Vancouver.

This deal is definitely a gamble. Will Kassian be the next Bertuzzi/Lucic, or will he end up being a career fourth liner?


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> I'm pretty pissed with the trade. I'm a huge Hodgson fan and with the year he is having I see no reason as to why he was traded mid-season. Trading him in the off season would be smarter. It doesn't make sense to me why Hodgson, who is producing THIS year and is in the race for the Calder, was traded for Kassian, who will probably be playing in the AHL for the rest of the year. Our scoring depth has taken a huge hit.
> 
> Sedin - Sedin - Burrows
> Booth - Kesler - Higgins
> ...


Kassian is a great talent so could be worse. Hopefully he isn't a flop. Hodgeson is so talented but we've done fine without him before and we will again. Despite how successful the Canucks were before the trade they need to go in the playoffs a different team than last year.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*





Holy fuck


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Horrible hockey season (I'm a Ducks fan)


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



DubC said:


> Holy fuck


Clean hit IMO. Letang put himself in a vulnerable position, he should have just went up the boards instead of trying to poke the puck around him. Sucks that he is having symptoms again and could quite possibly be done for the season. I'm not sure if it's that serious though because he didn't fly back to Pittsburgh he went to Denver with the team and was at practice Thursday morning watching the team take the morning skate.

Anyone see this hit last night?? Probably hit of the year. :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Bye bye Wilson.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Toronto is still going to continue to suck. 8*D

We had a blowout last night by the Jets, Devils did it today, and Redwings are doing it now. :lmao

7 points from the 8th seed, this is going to be a very interesting end of the season for us.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Randy Carlyle the replacement.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



JM said:


> Randy Carlyle the replacement.


Good, they need someone like Carlyle.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



JM said:


> Randy Carlyle the replacement.


Looks like i gotta support the Leafs now :cuss:


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I don't see Toronto having any issues with Montreal tonight.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Jonas looked shaky as fuck in the first period. Fortunately he didn't have to do much after that.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Carter is shining tonight, keep it up!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Who all saw Devin Setoguchi's shootout fail of the season on Thursday?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I did. I laughed and was mad at the same time.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I laughed just for you McQueen 

Another fucking loss tonight


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Awesome game between Rangers and Bruins, Derek Stepan's goal was great.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Getting ready to see the Flyers against the Caps, should be a good one. All I know though is, Buffalo looks scary with Ryan Miller playing like Olympic Ryan Miller right now, they could be dangerous for one of the top seeds if they can make the playoffs. 

Also, Kimmo Timonen and Andrej Meszaros will be out indefinitely with lower body injuries, not a good thing for Flyers, hope it isnt for long but guess we'll see, and if they can get the win tonight.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Can the Panthers do it?! Avoid losing their 10th in a row to Ottawa?! Damn we need this win.. tryin' to crash the party for the first time since damn near the 90's!


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

So that's what a nine-year, $51 million goaltender looks like. Great job in net by Bryz tonight, he made some great saves tonight and really stole this game tonight for the Flyers. He's been playing pretty solid as of late, and classic Bryz for the interview after too haha, the guy is such a character. Big win for Flyers tonight, and next is the Red Wings at home on tuesday so should be another good game between the two teams.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Crosby cleared for contact, but no return announced. I'm guessing vs. Jets on the 20th for his return.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Byufuglien to give Crosby another concussion.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I didn't think it was possible, but Pens could possibly catch the Rangers if Crosby gets back within the next 2 weeks. I wonder who he's gonna play with though. No point to disrupt the Kunitz/Malkin/Neal line so maybe Staal/Crosby/Dupuis.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



-Mystery- said:


> Crosby cleared for contact, but no return announced. I'm guessing vs. Jets on the 20th for his return.


They said early as Sunday if no setbacks, if he stays healthy and we get Letang back this team is winning the cup.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

You Pens fans sure are confident.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



McQueen said:


> You Pens fans sure are confident.


I see no reason not to be?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Overly confident people/teams aren't a good thing. For one, they're really fucking annoying(ala Canucks fans) and two, it leads to underestimating your opponents which usually leads to an upset.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

And it makes it funny to relentlessly make fun of you when you team loses.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Yeah, I wouldn't say the Pens are a lock to win with Crosby. However, it surely elevates our chances. Still worried about the team allowing nearly 3 goals a game on average.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Oh shit, the Leafs have a two man advantage now. Let's see if they can pull this off.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

leafs need to dig big if they want to beat jets for the 8th spot, imo jets are the better team so its going be hard, this coming from a NJ Devils fan


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Kronwall just destroyed Voracek, what a beauty of a hit. Voracek looked right at him and then put his head down, no idea wtf he was thinking.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

That must have hurt.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Yeah, who knows what he was thinking, and Jagr also went out (most likely his groin again). However, yet another big win for the Flyers, and watch out now, Bryzgalov is starting to find his game, and his confidence, which can be a scary thing for other teams as we are one of the highest scoring teams to begin with. Got some winable games with Florida and Toronto coming up, then a big home and home series with the Devils, so should be a very interesting next four games.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Ugh Kings defeated by Columbus and to add salt on the wound, one of the goals was scored by Jack Johnson. Terrible.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Sullivan ties the game for Pittsburgh, crap. Theodore tighten up!!!

And now high sticking on Barch....:cuss:

OT in Pittsburgh... holy shit Garrison just BOSSED UP on Staal with the stick save and a beauty!


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

8 in a row and 9 of our last 10. Pens are getting hot at the perfect time and Crosby's return is imminent. 

Let's go Blackhawks. Pens can pull within 4 points of 1st place if they win tonight.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Theodore was so exposed in that shootout... embarrassing. Much needed point though. And we played one of the best team's in the NHL in to a shootout. The struggle continues..


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Thanks Blackhawks. Only 4 points out of 1st now.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

What a sick Shootout goal by Giroux, and the only time the puck hit the back of the net, Flyers have won 5 in a row now, Bryz with two straight shutouts. Penguins and Flyers are looking scary hot right now, and could make for a great series if it happens to fall that way as both teams could catch the Rangers if they continue to struggle, Devils look pretty good as of late too, that division is better this year then years past which is saying something, and the Flyers/Devils home and home series coming up, starting tomorrow should be a very good two games.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Pens making a statement this afternoon.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Crosby coming back Thursday, awesome. Now Letang needs to come back as well...


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Yeah, Letang is needed for a serious run at the Cup.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Nice bounce back from the Flyers tonight, Bryz was in net, and gets his third straight shutout, and Danny Briere finally scored, been awhile for him so glad he was able to get one tonight, hopefully helps him out for the stretch run and he starts putting them in the back of the net once again.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

5-2 (Y)


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Good comeback by the Blackhawks tonight. Shocked they scored on a power play. It's been dreadful this year.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The 8th seed in the Western Conference is so nerve wrecking, only 12 games left.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Letang returns tonight with Crosby as well. Oh boy.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The Bruins get a much needed win over the Flyers in a Shootout. One of their better games in a long time.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Bishop is absolute monster. Holy shit.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

What a great game between two great teams. If they have to face each other in the playoffs, that series is going to be a war, huge third period for the Flyers and damn good game for Bryz and Hartnell, and thankfully ended it before the shootout seeing as I have no faith when the Flyers go to them haha.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Fucking awesome ending to the pens/flyers game.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Very entertaining game between 2 rivals. Pens outplayed them for 2 periods but shit to bed in the 3rd, would love to see another Pens/Flyers series.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Best part of the game was Hartnells face being jammed into the ice.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

There isn't a team in the NHL that isn't scared of the Penguins right now. Holy shit what a complete team.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Pens/Red Wings III in June.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



-Mystery- said:


> Pens/Red Wings III in June.


Doubt it, Nashville is gonna take Wings out first round.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



-Mystery- said:


> Pens/Red Wings III in June.


Lol at the thought of Red Wings in the SCF this year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I would laugh hard if the Caps eliminated the Pens this year.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> Lol at the thought of Red Wings in the SCF this year.


Just gotta make the PP and PK a little more efficient. 

I mean, the own the regular season series thus far against the Predators, Blues, and Stars. They've been there before and have played great hockey all season, although their play over the last month or so does cause me some pause. 

Hopefully the Red Wings can take care of business tonight against the Rangers.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Their inability to win on the road will be their downfall. 

Also if they play Nashville in the first round they won't make it out. With the addition of Radulov that team just got even scarier.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

They're nearly unbeatable at home though. So even with 4 games on the road, they realistically only have to win 1 of 4 on the road to win a series.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Radulov is playing tonight I believe. Should be good. How much do you guys think this elevates Nashville? I thought they had a pretty decent shot of making the cup finals before they got him back...

Alim are you willing to concede that you were wrong about the Flyers yet?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



JM said:


> Radulov is playing tonight I believe. Should be good. How much do you guys think this elevates Nashville? I thought they had a pretty decent shot of making the cup finals before they got him back...
> 
> Alim are you willing to concede that you were wrong about the Flyers yet?


Yes I guess I was wrong, but I definitely brought up fair points and reasoning as to why I thought they would miss the playoffs.

Daniel Sedin possibly concussed. That's the last thing the Canucks need right now during this slump.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Blackhawks are 9-1-1 without TOEWS. MAD?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Daniel is a much better player than Toews is so no I'm not mad


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Pens are just making the Preds look silly right now. 

45 goals for Malkin. Still any doubt who the MVP is?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Went to the Kings/Blues game tonight, holy fuck what a game. When Carter scored in the shootout the place went fucking nuts, and Quick put the icing on the cake. Great night, Kings got a nice streak going and I hope they keep this momentum going.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The way the NHL is delaying the Keith hearing and asking him to waive his right to meet in person indicates something serious. 
D Sedin will probably be out for the playoffs in which case I believe they'll hit Keith with a bigger suspension.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



-Mystery- said:


> Pens are just making the Preds look silly right now.
> 
> 45 goals for Malkin. Still any doubt who the MVP is?


Tons of deserving guys, but it kills me to say this as a Flyers fan, Malkin has the MVP on lock unless Giroux goes crazy and passes Malkin for points by season's end, seeing as Giroux has a pretty strong case as well, but still see Malkin winning it. 

And it looks like the Pens should have no problem passing the Rangers the way its going, can you imagine a Flyers-Rangers and Pens-Caps first round series? NHL would be in heaven if that happens. And looks like Keith got 5 games for his hit.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

It's 5 games apparently. :kobe

It's interesting because if the Hawks somehow fall to 7th place without Keith their first round in the playoffs would be against Vancouver.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Backstrom is cleared for full contact and OV back to form (8 goals in last 6, 23 in last 35).

The coach still sucks, but if they make the playoffs they could play spoiler..... unless the 1 seed is the Pens. 

Here is to hoping the Pens can keep crushing teams to take care of Ott. I want Caps/FLA in 1st round.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Kings back in the playoff race . 5 more games!


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Can't believe playoffs are almost here, feels like yesterday that the Flyers got Bryzgalov haha. I can't wait for the playoffs, every series seems like it's going to be very interesting this year, especially whoever the Flyers face in the first round this year, whether its the Pens, or if the Pens somehow catch the Rangers and it's them, but looking more and more like a Flyers/Pens first round series which I would see going 7 then who knows, and who knows how much it could take out of either team but we'll see, five games left, the Danny B/Schenn/Simmonds line is starting to really click and could be a dangerous one to help the Hartnell/Giroux/Jagr line, we are four lines deep that can score at any time, have very good defensive depth with the additions of Grossman and Kubina, and if Bryz isnt going to miss too much time, he's been playing the best he's played all year. 

Flyers are going to be a very tough team to play against in the playoffs, and while I would rather face someone other then the Pens, we have proven we can beat them and I'm not afraid of playing them like other teams should be, I think the rest of the Eastern Conference is getting lucky that the Pens and Flyers are going to play first and one of them will be eliminated. Which is why I think the Flyers should tank it, and get the 6th seed to play Florida haha, but wishful thinking, rather play well going in and I feel like there are actually at least 3-4 teams this year in each conference that have a legit shot at getting to the Stanley Cup, I think this could be one of the best playoffs we've seen in a long time from top to bottom and each series.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Breaking out my Backstrom jersey for tonight. He's back.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Giroux is probably my favorite player to watch outside of Ovechkin. Pittsburgh really let this game get away from them in the 3rd period.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Yep, this playoff series is going to be insane, cant wait to see what happens next saturday for the last game of the regular season and to see who could get home ice for the series.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I swear that was Hulk Hogan behind the Flyers' bench.

These two teams in the playoffs will be insane.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

They play again next Saturday, going to be a great game, especially if it means something. If it doesn't, it's going to be pretty crazy, that's for sure.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Can't wait for the Pens/Flyers series. I was hoping for a caps/pens series before, but this will be just as great, if not way better because it's the 4/5 seeds and it will be an epic battle between this two heated rivals.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Straight fucking DDT @ 2:48. Jake The Snake would be proud.


----------



## canmewda (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

i honestly think the pens won't engage the flyers in the playoffs, they want to win a series not a fight


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

"Cole, a former Hurricane, has a career-high 34 goals for Montreal. If he can score twice in the Canadiens' last two games, he'll have the most goals by a Montreal player since 1995-96."

Hopefully he can get it done. We need to lose this game, though. Can't be getting too many points if we want 29th overall and that high draft pick!


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Neuvy gets hurt in Game 81 after The Koun already went down.










Holtby is going to start, our only shot now is because......


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Damn Kings lost but are still have enough points to remain in the playoffs, Canucks are going to be tough. Cant wait to see the Flyers/Pens game.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The Canucks win the Presidents' Trophy for the second year in a row. But of course the haters are still gonna hate. Think about it, this was an extremely average season for them. All the top players had off years yet we still came in first place. Imagine how good we're gonna be now that the games will actually start to matter.

See ya in the playoffs Kings. Should be a good series.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

New York over Ottawa in 7
Boston over Washington in 6
New Jersey over Florida in 6
Philadelphia over Pittsburgh in 7

Vancouver over Los Angeles in 5
St. Louis over San Jose in 5
Chicago over Phoenix in 6
Nashville over Detroit in 7

So that would give us NY Rangers vs New Jersey and Boston vs Philadelphia and Vancouver vs Chicago (wohoo!!!) and St. Louis vs Nashville.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

New York over Ottawa in 6
Boston over Washington in 6
New Jersey over Florida in 7
Philadelphia over Pittsburgh in 7

Los Angeles over Vancouver in 7
St. Louis over San Jose in 6
Chicago over Phoenix in 6
Nashville over Detroit in 7

Stanley Cup Finals: Boston over Chicago in 7


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Sens in 7
Bruins in 6
Devils in 5
Pens in 6

LA in 7
Blues in 5
Yotes in 7
Preds in 6

Winner of Pens/Flyers is coming out of the east IMO. Can't wait for Wednesday, it is gonna be a blood bath.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Rangers in 5
Bruins in 6
Devils in 5
Flyers in 7 

Canucks in 6
Blues in 5
Blackhawks in 6
Preds in 7

can't wait until wednesday, going to be a great playoffs.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Eastern Conference

(1) New York Rangers vs (8) Ottawa Senators - Rangers in 6
(2) Boston Bruins vs (7) Washington Capitals - Bruins in 6
(3) Florida Panthers vs (6) New Jersey Devils - Devils in 7
(4) Philadelphia Flyers vs (5) Pittsburgh Penguins - Penguins in 5

Western Conference

(1) Vancouver Canucks vs (8) Los Angeles Kings - Canucks in 6
(2) St.Louis Blues vs (7) San Jose Sharks - Sharks in 5
(3) Phoenix Coyotes vs (6) Chicago Blackhawks - Blackhawks in 6
(4) Nashville Predators vs (5) Detroit RedWings - Predators in 7


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Any one picking LA to go over Vancouver is an Idiot. 

Given Vancouver is the Number one Seed, the number one Ranked, and L.A lost the Last 2 Vs San Jose.


While the blues are number two, they have fallen drastically and will say Sharks win as the dark horse.


Eastern Conference

(1) New York Rangers vs (8) Ottawa Senators - Rangers in 6
(2) Boston Bruins vs (7) Washington Capitals - Bruins in 6
(3) Florida Panthers vs (6) New Jersey Devils - Devils in 6
(4) Philadelphia Flyers vs (5) Pittsburgh Penguins - Penguins in 6

Western Conference

(1) Vancouver Canucks vs (8) Los Angeles Kings - Canucks in 5
(2) St.Louis Blues vs (7) San Jose Sharks - Sharks in 6
(3) Phoenix Coyotes vs (6) Chicago Blackhawks - Coyotes in 7
(4) Nashville Predators vs (5) Detroit RedWings - Predators in 7


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Anything can happen, it would be a great upset if Kings won.


----------



## EliteNate (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Eastern Conference

(1) New York Rangers vs (8) Ottawa Senators - Rangers in 5
(2) Boston Bruins vs (7) Washington Capitals - Bruins in 6
(3) Florida Panthers vs (6) New Jersey Devils - Devils in 6
(4) Philadelphia Flyers vs (5) Pittsburgh Penguins - Penguins in 6

Western Conference

(1) Vancouver Canucks vs (8) Los Angeles Kings - Canucks in 6
(2) St.Louis Blues vs (7) San Jose Sharks - Sharks in 6
(3) Phoenix Coyotes vs (6) Chicago Blackhawks - Coyotes in 7
(4) Nashville Predators vs (5) Detroit RedWings - Predators in 6


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



DubC said:


> Anything can happen, it would be a great upset if Kings won.


Kings have a nice team IMO, they have a solid top 6 and if they decide to wake up and start scoring they could be dangerous. You guys also got Quick who could easily steal the series for the Kings.

Don't see how it's so far fetched like -Halo- thinks, i expect the series to be close.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Eastern Conference

(1) New York Rangers vs (8) Ottawa Senators - Rangers in 6
(2) Boston Bruins vs (7) Washington Capitals - Bruins in 6
(3) Florida Panthers vs (6) New Jersey Devils - Devils in 5
(4) Philadelphia Flyers vs (5) Pittsburgh Penguins - flyers in 6

Western Conference

(1) Vancouver Canucks vs (8) Los Angeles Kings - Canucks in 6
(2) St.Louis Blues vs (7) San Jose Sharks - blues in 6
(3) Phoenix Coyotes vs (6) Chicago Blackhawks - hawks in 6
(4) Nashville Predators vs (5) Detroit RedWings - redwings in 5


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I agree, if anyone is going to have a tough time out west, it'd be the Sharks, the Blues OWNED them in the regular season, 4-0 and sharks only scored 3 goals? That's bad lol Kings, know how to play close games and Quick can steal games, if Kings can get some scoring, they are dangerous, any of the teams this year in the playoffs, can be dangerous at times, which could make this year being very unpredictable , and a wild ride, and with all the games being on national tv this year, look forward to watching a lot of playoff hockey, the best thing in sports.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Eastern Conference

(1) New York Rangers vs (8) Ottawa Senators - Rangers in 6
(2) Boston Bruins vs (7) Washington Capitals - Bruins in 7
(3) Florida Panthers vs (6) New Jersey Devils - Panthers in 6
(4) Philadelphia Flyers vs (5) Pittsburgh Penguins - Penguins in 7

Western Conference

(1) Vancouver Canucks vs (8) Los Angeles Kings - Canucks in 5
(2) St.Louis Blues vs (7) San Jose Sharks - Blues in 6
(3) Phoenix Coyotes vs (6) Chicago Blackhawks - Blackhawks in 7
(4) Nashville Predators vs (5) Detroit RedWings - RedWings in 7


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



stadw0n306 said:


> Kings have a nice team IMO, they have a solid top 6 and if they decide to wake up and start scoring they could be dangerous. You guys also got Quick who could easily steal the series for the Kings.
> 
> Don't see how it's so far fetched like -Halo- thinks, i expect the series to be close.


The Canucks are better than the Kings in every aspect of the game and it's not even close.

We came in first place in the entire league despite cruising through the regular season and with our top players having off years (Sedins, Kesler). 

They are also better on defense due to more depth. Although the Kings have the best player out of the bunch (Doughty), he seems like a headcase and I wouldn't be shocked to see his hate for the Canucks get the best of him.

Quick had a fantastic year and should be a Vezina finalist. He'll probably steal a game or two. If Luongo falters, AV will have no problem starting Schneider so once again, I'd say the Canucks have another advantage right here.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Eastern Conference

(1) New York Rangers vs (8) Ottawa Senators - Rangers in 5
(2) Boston Bruins vs (7) Washington Capitals - Bruins in 6
(3) Florida Panthers vs (6) New Jersey Devils - Panthers in 7
(4) Philadelphia Flyers vs (5) Pittsburgh Penguins - Penguins in 7

Western Conference

(1) Vancouver Canucks vs (8) Los Angeles Kings - Canucks in 5
(2) St.Louis Blues vs (7) San Jose Sharks - Blues in 6
(3) Phoenix Coyotes vs (6) Chicago Blackhawks - Blackhawks in 6
(4) Nashville Predators vs (5) Detroit RedWings - Predators in 7


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Bring on 









Caps are 12-1 with their four superstars playing this year. And don't forget the secret weapon will be unleashed.









Ok Ok. See avy. I don't really think the Caps will go right over the Bruins, but based off the regular season it's possible.
Better record than the Bruins since December (when Hunter came on)
OV on fire (11 goals in last 13)
3-1 against Bruins during regular season.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Surprised we won the draft lottery again.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*










I'm ready to go!! can't wait till tomorrow!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Absolutely disgusting how the Oilers get ANOTHER #1 overall pick. That's three straight. Columbus really needed that pick too. That franchise is going to go down under now that Nash wants out too.

Oh well. Have fun re-signing all those star forwards in a couple of years you joke of a franchise.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*






I'm sure you're pumped enough already, but if you're not. This will get you pumped up for the playoffs.

Such an awesome video.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> Absolutely disgusting how the Oilers get ANOTHER #1 overall pick. That's three straight. Columbus really needed that pick too. That franchise is going to go down under now that Nash wants out too.
> 
> Oh well. Have fun re-signing all those star forwards in a couple of years you joke of a franchise.


This sums it up pretty nicely:


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Tronnik said:


> This sums it up pretty nicely:


Not gonna lie, I love this picture.

:troll


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Oilers could be really good in a few years with a few big free agent acquisitions. I know just how important building a team via the draft can be.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Tronnik said:


> This sums it up pretty nicely:


:lmao, I have to stop drinking coffee while on this page.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Edm will trade that pick. They need d, not more forwards.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Holy shit am i ever fucking nervous, the puck needs to drop already!

Let's go Pens!


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Now this is a game to watch. The winner of the Pennsylvania series is going to come out limping.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Fuck me, leave it to the Pens to blow a 3 goal lead and lose. Pathetic.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

That's because the Flyers started playing their brand of hockey after falling down 3, chip it in and get that nasty forecheck going. I have never seen a team fall behind so many times game after game, and find ways to come back, extremely happy about the win, but I know this is far from over and it's going to be a long series, but what a huge victory.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Let's go Wings. Take this game to OT!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Canucks tied up the game with 11 secs left in the 2nd period. Ugh. Luongo is beasting.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Edm will trade that pick. They need d, not more forwards.


I agree 100%. I don't think Tambellini does though. He'll take Nail and sit on it. On the plus side, Colombus will get a great defenseman.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

No way Oilers trade that pick lol, you don't pass up a chance to draft a player like Yakupov. He will acquire D and a goalie through FA or trades.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

For sure, they can get a decent D in the offseason.

Quick and Luongo are standing on their heads tonight.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Wow no suspension for Weber, why does Zetterberg being unhurt matter. The guy tried to ram his face through the glass, shouldn't matter how bad it went in. To me this is worse than any dirty check this is pure intent to hurt away from the puck and after the play. Should be treated just like someone chopping with a stick to the head.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

There was like 2 seconds left too. So unnecessary lol.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I saw the recap of that Weber/Zetterberg thing, was pretty unnecessary. Weber deserves a suspension (which sucks because i'd rather see Nashville win).


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

that was the one game I didnt watch last night and I didnt see any replays but my friends told me this morning that Zet threw a dirty punch or something? If he then I hardly care if he did get his head smashed in, Zet knows better, if he didn't then Weber deserves a suspension.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

He grab his head and rammed it into the glass, that was just uncalled for.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Did anyone else catch this last night?















Ouch.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



stadw0n306 said:


> Did anyone else catch this last night?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao fuck that sucks tho :lmao


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



stadw0n306 said:


> No way Oilers trade that pick lol, you don't pass up a chance to draft a player like Yakupov. He will acquire D and a goalie through FA or trades.


You do when you already drafted a ton of wingers, and have a lot invested there. Maybe you take Galchenyuk, but even then you have to trade Gagner.

Since when do you acquire a #1 d, or goalie. Neither are going to be FAs, and no one is going to trade you one for anything less than a 1st. You're using that, so you have nothing to offer.

They will trade down, get two 1sts, and draft two d-men.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The real story there is Tim Thomas didn't make the save.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Fuck this, Pens are down 2-0 in the series.

Vancouver is down in the game, hell na! My picks are flopping.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Kings win again tonight, Dustin Brown gets a hat trick and props to Trevor Lewis for that last goal to extend the lead. Im going to Sunday's game, cant wait.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Hey Penguin fans: Flyers are up 2-0 in the series.
Hey Vancouver fans: Kings are up 2-0 in the series.

Maybe both these fan bases should learn not to be so fucking annoying and stop predicting championships before the playoffs even begin. I hope they're both out the first round.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

lol nvm


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Magic said:


> Hey Penguin fans: Flyers are up 2-0 in the series.
> Hey Vancouver fans: Kings are up 2-0 in the series.
> 
> Maybe both these fan bases should learn not to be so fucking annoying and stop predicting championships before the playoffs even begin. I hope they're both out the first round.


What's that you say? Sorry... can't hear you very well since you're so far down the standings.

Make the playoffs then talk.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I will LOL hard if the Kings bump the Canucks.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Magic said:


> Hey Penguin fans: Flyers are up 2-0 in the series.
> Hey Vancouver fans: Kings are up 2-0 in the series.
> 
> Maybe both these fan bases should learn not to be so fucking annoying and stop predicting championships before the playoffs even begin. I hope they're both out the first round.


Caps were up 2 on the Pens the year the Pens won the cup. I wouldn't count them out. Then again, they played defense that year. Don't know what they were doing last night.

Who would have thought the Caps would be in a defensive, low scoring series.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Caps were up 2 on the Pens the year the Pens won the cup. I wouldn't count them out. Then again, they played defense that year. Don't know what they were doing last night.
> 
> *Who would have thought the Caps would be in a defensive, low scoring series.*


This series is putting me to sleep, pretty disappointed by it as i thought it would be one of the better ones.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



stadw0n306 said:


> This series is putting me to sleep, pretty disappointed by it as i thought it would be one of the better ones.


Seriously? Did you become a hockey fan when the Pens drafted Crosby?

Guess you'd rather watch the no defense, no goaltending, pond hockey that was played last night?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Seriously? Did you become a hockey fan when the Pens drafted Crosby?
> 
> Guess you'd rather watch the no defense, no goaltending, pond hockey that was played last night?


You mad or something?? sorry that i'm not enjoying the series?? i'm not the only one who isn't enjoying it. 

And i have been watching/playing hockey since the 90's, nice try though.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

This 3rd period has been good though.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Magic said:


> Hey Penguin fans: Flyers are up 2-0 in the series.
> Hey Vancouver fans: Kings are up 2-0 in the series.
> 
> Maybe both these fan bases should learn not to be so fucking annoying and stop predicting championships before the playoffs even begin. I hope they're both out the first round.


Your prediction about the Ducks fighting their way to the playoffs was spot on. I mean you guys are gunna win your series for sure.

Oh wait...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

:lmao, okay canucks' fans. do you realize why everyone hates you now? continue to talk shit when you're down to 2-0 nin a series


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



stadw0n306 said:


> You mad or something?? sorry that i'm not enjoying the series?? i'm not the only one who isn't enjoying it.
> 
> And i have been watching/playing hockey since the 90's, nice try though.


Yea two OT games where goalies are standing on their heads.

Do I look mad. Caps just took away home ice advantage, and Holtby is a boss.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

That was a pretty good game between the Caps and Bruins. Sucks that the Bruins lost. Hey, Holtby is playing very well in net for the Caps. Better than I expected. Seriously, who would have thought that this was going to be a goaltending, defensive series so far. I didn't. Game 3 should be interesting. Are we going to have another game like this or does either the Caps, Bruins or both breakout offensively.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

And by the way, I never predicted that we would make the playoffs, that's what I was hoping for. Sorry that I try to be loyal to my team and players unlike Canucks' fans that turn on their players if they have a bad series/season whatever.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Yea two OT games where goalies are standing on their heads.
> 
> Do I look mad. Caps just took away home ice advantage, and Holtby is a boss.


Congratulations, bro.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



PF69 said:


> That was a pretty good game between the Caps and Bruins. Sucks that the Bruins lost. Hey, Holtby is playing very well in net for the Caps. Better than I expected. Seriously, who would have thought that this was going to be a goaltending, defensive series so far. I didn't. Game 3 should be interesting. Are we going to have another game like this or does either the Caps, Bruins or both breakout offensively.


Holtby has got to keep it up. Thank god the Caps will get OV away from Chara/Seids. Brooks Laich has been horrid, and so OV has to try and do it all. not going to work.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Magic said:


> :lmao, okay canucks' fans. do you realize why everyone hates you now? continue to talk shit when you're down to 2-0 nin a series


Everytime you're involved in a Canucks related argument, it's always one you started. No one was in here talking shit. It was you talking shit, as usual. There's so many internal problems with the Canucks right now that I'm not even going to begin pointing them out. I'm not denying that. No Canuck fan I talk to is denying that. I'm actually relieved if we exit in the first round considering it only get more painful from there on out. You can't talk the amount of shit you talk while supporting one of the worst teams in the west.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

So far, he's doing the job in net. He is really impressing me with his poise in net. Game 3 should be a good one.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Fuck this postseason. Looking forward to the Sharks game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Tronnik said:


> Everytime you're involved in a Canucks related argument, it's always one you started. No one was in here talking shit. It was you talking shit, as usual. There's so many internal problems with the Canucks right now that I'm not even going to begin pointing them out. I'm not denying that. No Canuck fan I talk to is denying that. I'm actually relieved if we exit in the first round considering it only get more painful from there on out. You can't talk the amount of shit you talk while supporting one of the worst teams in the west.


I never started anything nor did I start the shit talking. I live in BC, I know how annoyingly arrogant you guys are ALL SEASON LONG. You predict championships, you say you'll easily beat teams in a series, hell a lot of friends I know were saying that the Canucks would sweep the Kings. You bring it upon yourselves, YOU GUYS ARE HATED FOR A REASON. The team, the fans, etc. Stop with the championship predictions and maybe I wouldn't have said anything.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Magic said:


> I never started anything nor did I start the shit talking. I live in BC, I know how annoyingly arrogant you guys are ALL SEASON LONG. You predict championships, you say you'll easily beat teams in a series, hell a lot of friends I know were saying that the Canucks would sweep the Kings. You bring it upon yourselves, YOU GUYS ARE HATED FOR A REASON. The team, the fans, etc. Stop with the championship predictions and maybe I wouldn't have said anything.


Find me one post on this whole forum where I ever "predicted a championship". You're generalizing a bit too much. I don't give a shit what some guy in BC told you was going to happen that doesn't mean that one person speaks for all Canucks fans. If someone talks shit, come in and call them out on it. Fair enough. No one was in here talking shit until you decided to come in and talk about the same shit you always talk about. If I came in here bashing your team you would come in and defend them, how is this any different?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

If it was one person I wouldn't have said anything. It is the majority of Canuck fans, maybe you are sensible, but the fanbase as whole isn't.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Tronnik said:


> Everytime you're involved in a Canucks related argument, it's always one you started. No one was in here talking shit. It was you talking shit, as usual. There's so many internal problems with the Canucks right now that I'm not even going to begin pointing them out. I'm not denying that. No Canuck fan I talk to is denying that. I'm actually relieved if we exit in the first round considering it only get more painful from there on out. You can't talk the amount of shit you talk while supporting one of the worst teams in the west.


I agree. It's always other team's fanbases that are starting things with us. It's always them that are saying Luongo has never won a damn thing in his life or how the Sedins are choke artists.

Yet the majority of those fans jump ship when their team sucks hairy nut sacks (Bruins, Pens, Hawks) and comeback when the team is having success.

I'm sure 90% of the NHL's fans would love to have the success the Nucks have had in recent years. 

The same people that rag on the Canucks are the ones who don't ever watch post season hockey because the team they cheer for is too busy playing golf in April and collecting top 10 picks.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

:lmao continue being an idiot Alim. Canucks' fans have been the ones calling for Luongo to be traded all season, other fan bases realize that he is a good goaltender, it's your own damn fanbase that's hating. The reason people hate the Canucks are because of fans like you, don't be fooled into thinking of any other stupid reason, that is the sole reason people hate you and your team.

But yeah, it really was the Bruins' fan base last year that made you predict that the Canucks would easily beat the bruins in 5, right?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Magic said:


> :lmao continue being an idiot Alim. Canucks' fans have been the ones calling for Luongo to be traded all season, other fan bases realize that he is a good goaltender, it's your own damn fanbase that's hating. The reason people hate the Canucks are because of fans like you, don't be fooled into thinking of any other stupid reason, that is the sole reason people hate you and your team.
> 
> But yeah, it really was the Bruins' fan base last year that made you predict that the Canucks would easily beat the bruins in 5, right?


You are a delusional moron. Yes there are Canuck fans out there that hate Luongo and call for his head. I never denied that. But you clearly do not converse much with fans of other teams or else you'd know Luongo is arguably the most hated and underrated player in the league for all the wrong reasons. Don't even get me started on the Sedins. "Sedin Sisters" ring a bell to you?

Once again you are a moron. I predicted the Nucks in 5 and I had valid points to back my prediction up. If you have a problem with my prediction, you have a problem with the majority of the hockey world who all had the Canucks pegged as the 2011 Cup winners. Most analysts had them winning in 6 games.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I know people hate on him, but the Canucks' fans hate him just as much if not MORE. They are underrate him like crazy, if they didn't then people wouldn't be trying to say that Schneider could easily replace him. Sedins are soft, but people hate your team because of the fanbase, that's the part you're not understanding apparently. Sedins aren't the only players that are soft in the league, Canucks aren't the only team that have quite a few divers on their team, Luongo isn't the only player to ever crack under pressure, etc. The team is so heavily hated and criticized because of the fanbase, as well as being a top but they were hated when they weren't the top team as well.

I have no problem with your prediction, and I realize others had them winning too, but you thought it wouldn't be hard series as well and an that a Stanley Cup was heading your way iirc.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Seabrook ties it up with 5 seconds left in the 3rd, unreal. This series has been really good.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

What in the fuck was Aucoin thinking there?? all the time in the world so decides to wrap it around the glass, lol.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I have been enjoying each series, didnt see the Devils/Panthers game one, but i'll be watching game two, but I've been enjoying every game so far, and I expect the whole playoffs to be like this, going to be one of the better years for each round I think. 

Can't wait for Game 3 for those Flyers though, going to be a very interesting game 3, must win for Penguins, can't go down 3-0, especially the problems Penguins have had all year with keeping leads against Philly (happen in the regular season, hasnt just been in the playoffs). I know this series is far from over, and know today is going to be a very tough game, especially since the Flyers arent as good at home as they are on the road, but it's going to be very good. Only thing I hate, game 3 is on NBC and not on my local channel, so I HAVE to endure hearing Pierre McGuire and Eddie Olyczyk talk about how great Crosby is, how great the Penguins are, Penguins this, Penguins that, really looking forward to that.

Looking forward to this Red Wings and Predators game 3 as well, shall be interesting to see if the Preds can actually win in Detroit, looking forward to another great day of hockey.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> I agree. It's always other team's fanbases that are starting things with us. It's always them that are saying Luongo has never won a damn thing in his life or how the Sedins are choke artists.
> 
> Yet the majority of those fans jump ship when their team sucks hairy nut sacks (Bruins, Pens, Hawks) and comeback when the team is having success.
> 
> ...


On HFboards most Nucks fans ripped the Sedins last year after the finals, and when they went on that long drought a few months ago.

I would say 90% ask for Luongo to hit the bench, and play Schneider. 

Yea, I wish the Caps made the finals last year, and I am jealous of that.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

How about those Hawks...


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Anyone thinking about what the other players were saying after Dubinsky threw the Gatorade.

I woulda yelled "Hey man, I hope you're going to refill that."


....and the best Russian player in the world scores to bring the Wings within 1.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Magic said:


> I never started anything nor did I start the shit talking. I live in BC, I know how annoyingly arrogant you guys are ALL SEASON LONG. You predict championships, you say you'll easily beat teams in a series, hell a lot of friends I know were saying that the Canucks would sweep the Kings. You bring it upon yourselves, YOU GUYS ARE HATED FOR A REASON. The team, the fans, etc. *Stop with the championship predictions* and maybe I wouldn't have said anything.


This is the dumbest thing ever uttered in this thread. As a fan of whatever team, you're suppose to predict championships and pick your team to win. Some fans do go overboard (we'll sweep so and so, winning it all will be easy, etc), but if you consider yourself a true fan of whatever team, you're suppose to believe your team can win it all and predict that your team will win it all.

I'll say the Pens are gonna win it all until they've been eliminated. Is there anything wrong with that? Absolutely not because if you consider yourself a true fan, you don't abandon hope and stick by your team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Maybe it's fine in the playoffs, but to act as if it's a guarantee before the season even starts is absolutely retarded. Obviously you're suppose to hope and believe that your team is going to win the championship, but you shouldn't come off as arrogant and a homer in doing so. There's a difference between saying your team is the favorite and saying your team is going to win it easily before the playoffs even start(as some were saying before the playoffs).


And I never thought the Ducks would win it coming into this season or had a good chance. Did I want them to? Of course, but they had a very slim chance and it turns out they weren't even good enough to get into the playoffs. I don't consider being a homer a good thing, and that's what people come off as if they predict their team is going to get to the cup easily and win. Pens/Nux were both favorites coming into the season, but once again, that doesn't mean they were just going to get by every team and meet each other in the Finals.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Yeah, I definitely agree there is a certain line when it comes to being a homer. Honestly, I've felt like the Pens would win the Cup all season, but yeah, never something I expected to come easy or even guaranteed. 

Hoping Malkin comes alive this afternoon (and Neal while we're at it too). Basically do or die today.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

LMAO at Fleury. Dude serious?


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> LMAO at Fleury. Dude serious?


That was horrible. :no:

Bylsma needs to pull him already.


Brière scores again... get Fleury the hell out of there.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Strong defense. Brent Johnson must be thinking, man do I suck worse than that.

Nice Crosby. What a effing baby. biggest pussy in the league. That's it keep your visor on *******. Giroux took his off. Then don't throw a punch until Giroux is held by the ref.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Flyers are in their head, you can tell, this isnt what the Penguins do, and its gotten them off their game, but of course, I'm sure we'll see everyone saying how we are the dirty team and the same stuff they say about the Flyers, but this series is getting ugly and going to be over sooner rather then later if Fleury doesnt find his game, or the defense doesnt tighten up.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

That hit on Schenn was huuuuuuge.

And Asham punches him while he's down... that should be an ejection.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Schenn, clean hit. Asham ******* sucker punch. Surprised he didn't do the go to sleep motion again.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Match penalty, get the hell outta there Asham.

Nice goal by Neal!


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I wonder if Mario will write another crying letter to the NHL threatening to sell the team like he did after Torts spoke out?


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Craziest first period i've seen in awhile, good play by Neal, but what a joke of a 4 on 4, would like to know how Schenn got a penatly, seeing as they werent going to call anything until Asham hit Schenn, and woooooo what a get back by Read, time to pull Fluery.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Bah. Just like that... go figure. Why the fuck isn't Bylsma pulling Fleury? Is he trying to lose his job or something?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

what a crazy fucking game


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Thanks for the laughs ItsWhatIdo, :lmao.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Just read that Cory Schneider is starting tonight, seeing as I havent really focused on the games that much when watching, are the Canucks pulling the trigger too quick or was Luongo really playing that bad?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

72 penalty minutes in the first period.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



stadw0n306 said:


> Thanks for the laughs ItsWhatIdo, :lmao.


You going to defend all those cheapshots? Go ahead. There isn't a person outside of pittsburgh who will.

Even Cherry called Crosby a bitch the other week. The guy with the biggest hardon for him.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

a penalty 35sec in

:lol


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



X-Spot said:


> Just read that Cory Schneider is starting tonight, seeing as I havent really focused on the games that much when watching, are the Canucks pulling the trigger too quick or was Luongo really playing that bad?


They're just trying anything they can to get a different atmosphere within the Canucks right now. Luongo was actually the only person that had a decent performance on the whole team these last two games. It's do or die for us aswell at this point.

This game is crazy by the way. Neal gets one through the legs. Expecting more fights/penalties by the end of this.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Flyers/Pens game heating up. Nice goal by Neal.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

"Oh ah oh ah aahhhhoh ah oh ah oh ah oh oh oh"

Good shit Read.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Have they mentioned how good the rookies are yet before that? haha Schenn big game one, then Couts, and now Matt Read with 2 goals in game 3, this team is scary now, and for years to come.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Holy shit. Someone's getting a good 8 points by the end of this lol.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Pens down now 5-3 , they need a miracle to survive this fpalm


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The 3rd period is gonna be off the hook.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

WTF now its 4-5, this game is madness !!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Fucking Staal.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

OMG Simmonds


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

fucking series has been nuts


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Simmer! What a crazy game this is haha, I can only imagine what this third period's going to look like.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

unfuckingreal


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Fuck me! 4-6 :lmao shit!!!!!!!


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Come on Pittsburgh.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Man, just give Philly the cup.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



StraightEdged said:


> Man, just give Philly the cup.


Not with that goaltending, lol. 

Pens defense is just pathetic, i can't wait till Martin is off this team. He has been horrible all year long.

Fleury has been terrible as well. I have no idea why DB hasn't put BJ in yet.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

yeah, I'm hoping this is just because its two very hot offenses, and not our terrible defense/goaltending, but I know better haha. However, Bryz was playing well, this series has been bad but its not like the Penguins are a terrible offense, and he's made some big saves when he had to. Not saying the cup is ours, but we are looking dangerous as ever on offense, and can play with anyone, but this series isnt over yet either, got to take care of business in this game first.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



StraightEdged said:


> Man, just give Philly the cup.


That is too far of a stretch, with the way they are giving up goals, no sir.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



StraightEdged said:


> Man, just give Philly the cup.


Whoever wins this series is going to be derailed when they run into a good goaltender.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Brent Johnson is in! Finally.

First shot on him goes in, though... wow.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

:lmao


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

LOL poor Brent Johnson, the way the Pens started this third period, you think the score was 6-1, and wasnt a two goal game going into the 3rd.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

:lmao BJ, i'm literally laughing at this shit now.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

4-7 ok, what the fuck, *WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*WHY THE FUCK THEY CHANGED GOALIE WHAT ARE THEY THINKING!!!!*


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



-Halo- said:


> 4-7 ok, what the fuck, *WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *WHY THE FUCK THEY CHANGED GOALIE WHAT ARE THEY THINKING!!!!*


Johnson has let one shot by him in 8 minutes of play. The Flyers would've scored 4 times if it was Fleury in there, haha.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I knew this was going to be the series to watch, but holy fuck. This is fucking awesome.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

5 minutes left people miracle on ice part deux ?


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

..... Wow, talk about a dirty hit, left his feet, puck wasnt anywhere close, what a joke.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Best game of the playoffs so far.


edit: "YOU CAN'T BEAT US" chants. EPIC.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

This game is fucking amazing.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

HULK HOGAN :lmao


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



StraightEdged said:


> HULK HOGAN :lmao


The orange shirts the Flyers fans are wearing are awesome.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Oh how I love the Flyers, game 4 is going to be insane, especially if the Flyers jump ahead early or get a big lead, it's going to be the same stuff as this game, if not worse.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

this is fucking gold


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Woo. One more goal until my prediction of a 2nd 13 goal game in a row comes true.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The crazy thing, all these goals in three games, and NONE by Malkin (so far), and LOL at how empty the Penguins bench is now, crazy game, and another Flyers win, love it, and look at Malkin, slashing Couts off the faceoff for no reason because he cant do anything this series.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Well my prediction for this game is worth for shit, so is the Canucks, but I still think the nuck's will win the series, unless *somebody* * points above * wants to make me look like a jackass


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



-Halo- said:


> Well my prediction for this game is worth for shit, so is the Canucks, but I still think the nuck's will win the series, unless *somebody* * points above * wants to make me look like a jackass


Go Kings go!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

This is ugly


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



RKeithO said:


> Go Kings go!!


I dont like you right now :lmao


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



-Halo- said:


> I dont like you right now :lmao


You'll hate me when the Kings win tonight then!


----------



## EliteNate (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Crazyness!, Come on Pens!, Comeback!


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Carl Hagelin suspended three games smh.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*










Even though they'll probably get swept.....<3 Crosby after this game.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

C'mon Canucks!!!

(I can't believe I just wrote that)


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

0-0 LA vs Vancouver so far.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

*The NHL playoffs are a blast to watch. I absolutely love this time of year. *


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Mitchell dives and Kesler's like










They both have two major ones and we're not even in the third haha


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



LadyCroft said:


> *The NHL playoffs are a blast to watch. I absolutely love this time of year. *


Agreed. It's all i do for 2 months.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

These match ups have also been fucking brutal in the sense of too much fighting, this may be the most violent playoffs ever.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

This is not fucking Happening fpalm


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

That was how we should have played from the beginning. It's too little too late.
Quick in absolute beast mode and the better team won. What else is there to say?

:no:


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Fuck this shit, Im watching the Lockdown replay ....


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Be funny if the Pens and Canucks both won 4 straight to take the series.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

^^That would be a miracle! would it be awesome, you bet your fucking ass it would.. I still dont think the both series will end in a sweep, I dont fucking know any more, I have my box of dough nuts when I get pissed.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Looks like bettmans nightmare scenario is about to become a reality

the pens and nucks golfing in the 2nd round


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Just came back from the game and holy fuck it was insane. 3-0!!!!!! Wish I can go to Wednesday's game but couldn't get tickets . Amazing night.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> Looks like bettmans nightmare scenario is about to become a reality
> 
> the pens and nucks golfing in the 2nd round


Meh. Chicago, New York, Detroit. Still big markets left....but the lack of a Canadian team will hurt.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



BOSS said:


> Meh. Chicago, New York, Detroit. Still big markets left....but the lack of a Canadian team will hurt.


Not really, as you said, still got Chicago, New York, Detroit, Philly, LA, Ottawa (if they pull the upset, never know this year), still all big markets for sports and hockey, and get into their hockey so if its any of those teams, NHL will still be fine. 

Bettmans nightmare would be a stanley cup of Florida and Phoenix haha.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



BOSS said:


> Meh. Chicago, New York, Detroit. Still big markets left....but the lack of a Canadian team will hurt.


Canadians will watch regardless, so it doesn't hurt at all.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I hope the Kings bump the Canucks and then i hope the Kings get bumped in the second round.


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



-Halo- said:


> These match ups have also been fucking brutal in the sense of too much fighting, this may be the most violent playoffs ever.


I like the fights....it's the playoffs where you pull out 110% of effort, and that includes fighting.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Hoping for a Sens win tonight.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

scotia bank place is electric


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



StraightEdged said:


> Hoping for a Sens win tonight.


Fuck.

That was a great hockey game though. No bullshit and good pace. Best game of the playoffs so far.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Raffi Torres is a dirty son of a bitch. Hope Hossa is okay.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

R.I.P Marian Hossa


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I have seen on twitter, possibly a severe concussion for Hossa. Responsive and moving arms and legs, but concussion is there.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Hossa took a real nasty bump. Hope he recovers since he'd be a massive miss. Kane though :mark:


Could do with another goal at least, this lead really doesn't feel safe but I always think that.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Hope that cunt Torres is suspended for the rest of the playoffs.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I hope Torres tears every ligament in his knees and can never skate again. Fuck him, the stupid dick.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Thankfully Hossa has been released from the hospital and resting at home now. Doctors say the test results at the hospital were "encouraging". 

Anything less than a suspension for the rest of the playoffs for Torres would be injustice. The league is becoming more and more of a joke as each playoff game passes, time to take a real stand against arguably the dirtiest player in the game right now.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Yeah, that was a very dirty hit. Be surprised if he isn't suspended for the playoffs as you guys said. Little surprised Neal wasn't suspended for more then one game but what can you do, might not matter after tonight. Hoping for the sweep as the Flyers have few guys who are getting closer to returning and the more rest the better, shall be an interesting game tonight, especially if the Flyers jump out to another big lead, could be just as crazy as last game, if not more.

Was watching the Devils-Florida game, and man I don't know what happen to the Devils, jump out to a 3-0 lead, look on fire, then can't do anything. This series I could see going 7 though, when most figured Devils would just run over them (me included) and looks like Florida has more fight then anyone though, shaping up to be a good series.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Torres gone indefinitely pending hearing on Friday. Backstrom was suspended a game as well along with Neal gone for tonight's game and Asham gone for 4 games. 

Paul Martin's been benched for tonight's game and Michaelk didn't practice either, but no word if he's playing or not.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Just read that Neal got suspended for the play on Giroux, the running and trying to hit him in the head ... that's a joke. Pretty sad they just excused his hit on a defenseless, puck nowhere near, leaving his feet, shoulder to the head hit on Sean Couturier.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



-Mystery- said:


> Torres gone indefinitely pending hearing on Friday. Backstrom was suspended a game as well along with Neal gone for tonight's game and Asham gone for 4 games.
> 
> *Paul Martin's been benched for tonight's game* and Michaelk didn't practice either, but no word if he's playing or not.


Thank god. Despres will do just fine.

Pens will win tonight, i just can't see them getting swept.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

God I hope the Flyers end the Pens season tonight.

And as it stands right now, Nashville has a good a chance as anybody at coming out of the West this season.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Damn this game is insane, Pens will not back down.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

This is the worst goaltending i have ever seen, it's pathetic.

Everytime the Flyers shoot the puck i'm holding my breath that it doesn't go in.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Well, I wasnt expecting a sweep, and everyone knew Pens would come out and not want to get swept, then again, never know with this Flyers team, 6-3 might not be safe haha. However we have only lost one meaningless game in the past 2 years in Pittsburgh's new arena, so I'm not worried yet haha.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Hey Pens, see what happens when you aren't allowing 2 and 3 shorties?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

if Pens give up this lead...:lmao


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

If they did, it would probably be the most insane choke job, I've ever seen haha, I think they'll be playing on Friday, just a hunch.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The Ottawa/New York game has been good. Tied after 2.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

You mean the Pens score 9 goals when Paul Martin is benched? Don't let him play the rest of the playoffs.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Rinaldo is a piece of shit, but i'm sure everyone knows that by now.

Pens are spanking that ass, even if we lose the series this was well worth it.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

LOL you'd rather win one game by blowout then win a series and keep playing for a Cup? That's funny. 

And yes, Rinaldo is a punk and nothing special, dont really like him at all.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



X-Spot said:


> LOL you'd rather win one game by blowout then win a series and keep playing for a Cup? That's funny.
> 
> And yes, Rinaldo is a punk and nothing special, dont really like him at all.


No i'm saying if we do get eliminated that i'm glad that game at least happened.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

What a shot by Turris, nice to see the Sens put up a fight.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Sid and Gino have been slapping their dicks off the flyers their whole careers, I don't think flyers fans remember the last 5 years or so, and who was trying to start all the shit tonight? Not the pens, and Ias far as the blowout I bet all the flyers fans were celebrating them, so yeah your all cool, keep it classy

And if you can't admit both teams have been horrible, you need to take off your homer glasses and just admit no one has played a great game of hockey even in wins.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



stadw0n306 said:


> What a shot by Turris, nice to see the Sens put up a fight.


Just a sick shot, and an awesome game. The crowd was electric! I've been to Games 3 and 4 in Ottawa, and I think I'm getting tickets for Game 6 from my boss. *Crossing Fingers*


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



X-Spot said:


> LOL you'd rather win one game by blowout then win a series and keep playing for a Cup? That's funny.
> 
> And yes, Rinaldo is a punk and nothing special, dont really like him at all.



So your coach calls us gutless for having our 4th line on the ice when we were down by 3 or so, and remember no one on that line is a goon player, but it's ok when your down by 4 or so to have that piece if shit out there just to take someone out and that's not gutless? Ha


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Did I say anything about it being a good thing him being out there? Funny how you don't post until the penguins win, but hadn't posted after loses, typical penguins front runner. Unlike *stadw0n306* who has backed his team win or lose, you only post when they win, funny.

And you obviously don't read posts, because I have said if either team doesnt get their goaltending better, and the defense sured up, neither team is going anywhere. As for the past 5 years, who cares, we are talking about now, we are talking about this series, where the penguins are up 3-1 and one win away? At the end of the day, it was one game, the Flyers "started stuff" because they played terrible, were embarassed and need to salvage something going into game 5, where if they win, the series is over, and I'm sure you won't post for the rest of the playoffs right? Penguin fans like you make me laugh, they really do, but i'm the "homer fan" right?

Loving the fact that the Sens are tied right now, hope they can pull the upset, such a scrappy bunch and a huge win without the captain Alfie, game 5 should be interesting.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



X-Spot said:


> Did I say anything about it being a good thing him being out there? Funny how you don't post until the penguins win, but hadn't posted after loses, typical penguins front runner. Unlike *stadw0n306* who has backed his team win or lose, you only post when they win, funny.
> 
> And you obviously don't read posts, because I have said if either team doesnt get their goaltending better, and the defense sured up, neither team is going anywhere. As for the past 5 years, who cares, we are talking about now, we are talking about this series, where the penguins are up 3-1 and one win away? At the end of the day, it was one game, the Flyers "started stuff" because they played terrible, were embarassed and need to salvage something going into game 5, where if they win, the series is over, and I'm sure you won't post for the rest of the playoffs right? Penguin fans like you make me laugh, they really do, but i'm the "homer fan" right?
> 
> *Loving the fact that the Sens are tied right now, hope they can pull the upset, such a scrappy bunch and a huge win without the captain Alfie, game 5 should be interesting.*


Pretty crazy they are tied at 2 but Sens haven't even lead for a second in the whole series yet, lol.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

It really is, but they had a little success against them in the regular season, more then they did with the Bruins so I think they actually got lucky with this matchup, as they aren't afraid of them and know they can hang and beat with them, and they are starting to believe they can win, which is a dangerous thing with a pretty young team like this, and have a goaltender who can steal a game if need be in Craig Anderson, this is going to be a good best out of three, and if Sens can pull off another upset win in New York, can you imagine the scene in Ottawa for a game 6 clincher? Would be nuts.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I find it funny how Bryzgalov shits the bed in an elimination game last night and no one rags on him. If it were Luongo in the same position people would be on his case like no tomorrow.

It'll be hilarious when the winner of the Pens/Flyers series faces a team with NHL caliber goaltending and defense.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

It's more because Bryz has been playing bad all season long so it's not a surprise he played so bad. Not to mention, they brought Bob in and it didn't stop anything, the Penguins were the better team and completely outplayed the Flyers in every aspect of the game so hard to rag on one guy when it was the whole team. 

Also you realize it was an elimination game for the Penguins not the Flyers, they are still up 3-1, so he didn't shit the bed in an elimination game as they'd be eliminated right now if it was, it was only an elimination game for one team, not two lol.

However, you have to realize, besides maybe one other team, nobody has the same type of offense firepower and talent that these two teams have from top to bottom, and it's making the defense look terrible. The flyers have been playing like this all year, against all teams, and while I hope they win the cup, their defense and goaltending need to sure up to have a chance at ending this series (more games like game 4, they couldnt beat a non-playoff team like they did)


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

First goal by Washington Caps tonight-Offsides not called. 

Fantastic. Back to 2011 officiating again. Don't have the line if you're not going to enforce it.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Bruins Tie, and Devils on top, fak iea!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



SP103 said:


> First goal by Washington Caps tonight-Offsides not called.
> 
> Fantastic. Back to 2011 officiating again. Don't have the line if you're not going to enforce it.


I'm not watching the game, but I'm under the impression that is this is you just once again blaming the refs instead of your team like you did during the superbowl.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I really hope we stick with 7 d-men. None of wich are Martin lol


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

FUARK. Another OT in Chicago. Pretty amazing that the Hawks are persistent enough to keep rallying late in the 3rd in 3 of the 4 games.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> I find it funny how Bryzgalov shits the bed in an elimination game last night and no one rags on him. If it were Luongo in the same position people would be on his case like no tomorrow.
> 
> *It'll be hilarious when the winner of the Pens/Flyers series faces a team with NHL caliber goaltending and defense.*


Winner of the series is going to the finals soooo


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The Phoenix-Chicago series has been crazy, 4 ot's in 4 games, which Chicago tying it 3 times with the goalie pulled? While Phoenix is the team up 3-1? Did not see that series being like this after 4 games haha.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Just a theory here but the Hawks expend so much energy the last ten minutes of the 3rd because they keep falling behind, that perhaps when they tie it, they become drained and see a spike in their energy. But in all reality, Vermette has been incredible this series. That and the combination of no Shaw & Hossa has really hurt the Blackhawks. 

I enjoyed the cleaner version of hockey tonight with Torres gone and a lot of the little chippy, dirty plays gone. Much more fluent and funner to watch. 

inb4 you love pond hockey.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Not too pleased with today's results, fak iu caps and fak iu blues.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

5 of 8 series are now 3 - 1. I don't think anybody predicted this. lol.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

so the west second round looks like it will be

(2) St. Louis vs (8) Los Angeles
(3) Phoenix vs (4) Nashville


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Grossmann is out for tonight, yet another Flyers rookie will be playing tonight for him in Erik Gustafsson. Flyers are 7-1 in the Pens new building, which is crazy speaking how good Pens usually are at home against the other teams. Just feel like the Flyers play their true game on the road, and not try and be too fancy like they do at home, this series has been hard to call so I don't really know what I expect to see tonight, hopefully a Flyers win to end this series.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Paul Martin not playing again...

So you're saying there's a chance?

Edit - Little birdie told me Johnson took most of the shots in warm ups and that something looked off with Fleury.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I never want to hear a fucking flyer player or fan talk about Crosby diving. so many dives by the flyers in this series


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I AM A FUCKING ANGRY RED WINGS FAN RIGHT NOW


JESUS CHRIST, SCORE A GOAL, MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Look at that classy player Hartnell going after the pens after the game


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

FUCK


FUCK YOU ALL



FUCK MY LIFE


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

:lmao the Wings out in 5. they kind of remind me of the Spurs(basketball, obv.) because they dominate the regular season due to their experience and their skill alone but they no longer get it done in the playoffs.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

They haven't been out in the first round for a little while now so it's obvious you know nothing about them because they 'get it done' quite often in the playoffs. Not winning the cup every year, obviously, but getting to the semi finals and finals. That's getting quite a bit done.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

They haven't gotten out of the second round since 2009(when they got to the cup) iirc and I doubt they will anytime soon. Also when I say "not get it done" I obviously mean winning or at least getting the Stanley Cup finals, that's what you expect from teams that are contenders, reaching the semis isn't exactly their goal.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The hammer has been thrown down, 25 game suspension for Torres.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I love how if it was Crosby or Malkin that broke their stick after the game that's all you'd be hearing about and if it was Cooke going after the flyers after the game everybody would flip shit but there is nothing being said. and as far as the the pens whining every tv time out the flyers are surrounding the refs, no pens talking to them. And I still say I swear to god if a flyer fan talks about diving after this series they Re asshole, so much diving from them


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I can't believe how different the Caps look then years past, and I think they are more dangerous this year, then they had been in years past. If they can keep getting the goaltending by Holtby, they could actually make a deep run. Looking forward to watching some of the Sens/Rangers game as well, hoping for a Sens win haha. 

As for the Flyers-Pens series, I am now nervous again haha. We still have the advantage but Fluery looked like his normal self last night, which is scary. Tomorrow is a huge game, if we can't win, I don't like the odds in Game 7, but there is a reason only 3 teams have EVER done it, so I'm nervous but I think the Flyers find a way to end it tomorrow, in an afternoon game no less, been such a great series so far though, which I hope ends tomorrow.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

What a comeback for bruins in the 2nd, great game so far.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Magic said:


> They haven't gotten out of the second round since 2009(when they got to the cup) iirc and I doubt they will anytime soon.


they obviously will after holland signs parise, semin or suter.

how's anaheim doing


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Champ said:


> they obviously will after holland signs parise, semin or suter.
> 
> *how's anaheim doing*


Golfing. Same place as your Wings now, lol. 

Doubt Wings will get any of those players tbh.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Bruins now on the brink of elimination from the playoffs. Thomas should have had that save on the game winning goal. Again, some of the Bruins players need to step up and get some offensive going.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



PF69 said:


> Bruins now on the brink of elimination from the playoffs. Thomas should have had that save on the game winning goal. Again, some of the Bruins players need to step up and get some offensive going.


It has more to do with the Caps right now. I heard a stat before the game today that the Caps have the second most shot blocks ever in a series. They may have broken that record today.

Hard to score when they make you shoot from outside.

It isn't over yet, and won't believe they can close this out until it happens.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Yeah, it isn't over yet, but the Bruins needed the win today. Instead of going on the road the next day to close out the series, they now need this game to stay alive.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Boston will win tomorrow.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Can't believe Ottawa is about to go up 3-2, with a chance to close it out at home, that place is going to be rocking, Monday will be a very interesting game 6 for those two teams.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Hopefully Ottawa can take it on Monday. Scotiabank Place will be off the hook.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



stadw0n306 said:


> Golfing. Same place as your Wings now, lol.


your pens will be doing the same thing pretty soon.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



StraightEdged said:


> Hopefully Ottawa can take it on Monday. Scotiabank Place will be off the hook.


Can't wait for that game. 200 Level Tickets! Fans were crazy in Game 4, hopefully we are even louder this time. 

Let's hope they close out this series in game 6.

And I'm wondering if Silfverberg plays tomorrow night. Stone played great, so I can't see him coming out of the line up. Wonder who would.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Looks like Flyers are advancing, they've been awesome so far.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Malkin getting dominated by a rookie has been embarrassing, but whoever the flyers play next I think they will lose, because any team that is moving on actually play defense unlike the pens have, this pens team is a bunch of softies, can't wait to see some major changes next year, shero and Mario are not happy.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Terrible effort by the Pens today, Fleury looked like shit again. Oh well, time for some changes in the off season.

Congrats X-Spot, good luck to the Flyers in the next round.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



stadw0n306 said:


> Terrible effort by the Pens today, Fleury looked like shit again. Oh well, time for some changes in the off season.
> 
> Congrats X-Spot, good luck to the Flyers in the next round.


I really hope Orpik is gone...terrible all season, should have kept scuderi that off season


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



lithium8771 said:


> I really hope Orpik is gone...terrible all season, should have kept scuderi that off season


Martin as well. I'm hoping Morrow makes the team next year, Despres deserves a full time spot next year as well.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Yeah Martin to but good luck moving that contract after this season. Shero is good but not that good. And then move guys like Cooke and Kennedy get some size on the third and fourth lines. Probably listen to offers for steal, he is going to want around 7 mil after this season, can't let him walk for no return.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

You do realize this last game was the best defensive effort they had, and play the way they did in game 6 is the way they had been playing prior to this series. Love how you put all the blame on the Pens, and no credit to the Flyers, you must really watch games. The flyers were able to make the Pens play their type of game in their wins, and the Pens played their game in the two wins they had.

Not sure who we'll play next round, but the offense is clicking, and if they can play with anyone, and all the upsets brewing in the East, if Caps, Sens, and Florida all win, your saying you'd take any of those three over Philly? You are crazy if that's the case. Looking forward to seeing if Caps can close this out, and if Kings can as well later tonight, but so glad the Flyers closed it out and didn't have to go back to Pittsburgh.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



X-Spot said:


> You do realize this last game was the best defensive effort they had, and play the way they did in game 6 is the way they had been playing prior to this series. Love how you put all the blame on the Pens, and no credit to the Flyers, you must really watch games. The flyers were able to make the Pens play their type of game in their wins, and the Pens played their game in the two wins they had.
> 
> Not sure who we'll play next round, but the offense is clicking, and if they can play with anyone, and all the upsets brewing in the East, if Caps, Sens, and Florida all win, your saying you'd take any of those three over Philly? You are crazy if that's the case. Looking forward to seeing if Caps can close this out, and if Kings can as well later tonight, but so glad the Flyers closed it out and didn't have to go back to Pittsburgh.


Correct, the better team won the series. I'm not making any excuses, i'm not that type of person. I was just saying the Pens looked like they had no jump this game and looked tired/defeated.

Once again, congrats.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Both teams look terrible at times, I have no excuses for the two games the Pens won, they were the better team. I think it's more we just match up with you guys better then any other team does. If you played anyone else in the first round, think you guys would be moving on. 

I really really hope the Rangers get knocked out tomorrow, I don't know why but the Flyers just can't beat them this year, so if we never have to see them in the playoffs, I'm all for that haha.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



stadw0n306 said:


> Correct, the better team won the series. I'm not making any excuses, i'm not that type of person. I was just saying the Pens looked like they had no jump this game and looked tired/defeated.
> 
> Once again, congrats.


Yeah the pens while on paper have more so called talent they didn't deserve to win the series.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Coyotes are my 2nd favorite team so i will be rooting for them to win the cup now, although that isn't likely to happen lol. Would be cool to see Nashville win the cup as well.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

If the Coyotes win their series, and the Kings as well, that leaves 4 teams in the West that I like, so if the Flyers don't get to the cup, I'd be cheering for a western conference team for sure, think the Blues more then anyone, really love the out of nowhere, amazing season Brian Elliot has had since Hitch took over the team.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I just need the Kings, Senators, Panthers to advance i will be very happy.

But i hope the Kings & Sens lose in the second round.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Thomas just made a sick save.. But I'm blinded by rage that the Caps are consistently off-sides when entering the offensive zone.. They have been called on it a lot, but sometimes its just ignored and drives me crazy. They eliminated the 2 line pass which is ridiculous so if you don't call offsides you see a lot of garbage break outs.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING. 7 men on the ice.. THEY BLOW THE PLAY DEAD when the 7th guy touches the puck during the delayed penalty and THEY DON'T GET TOO MANY MEN ON THE ICE BENCH MINOR. Instead they get a PP.

What the living fuck. I swear to god I'm not giving the NHL another dollar. The commentators are so confused on NBC right now they don't know what to do. Literally they just called for the officials to be fired. Good.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Marchand Completely blindsided by a shot to the head-Ref looking RIGHT AT IT. NO CALL. Turns into a capitals goal due to 5-4. YEP.

Bullshit.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



InYourFace said:


> I just need the Kings, Senators, Panthers to advance i will be very happy.
> 
> But i hope the Kings & Sens lose in the second round.


Well I hope the Ducks.....oh wait LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

:troll


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

lets go LA from a canadian


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

SEDIN!!


----------



## EliteNate (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Goodbye Power Houses: Pittsburgh, San Jose and Detroit.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Wohoo!

4 months of not having to listen to Crosby whine


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

overtime

:mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

And Marchand took a dive on that hit.

Doesn't get hit in the head at all and yet he goes down holding his head.

And, it was not a "5 on 4" because of the hit. It was a 2 on 3 rush.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Great win for the Kings, so happy right now that the Canucks are out. 

Oh and maybe Schneider is a starting goalie, but the best part of Luongo`s contract is the no trade clause. Have fun paying both of them. :troll


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I picked LA in 7 and got called crazy by a few people(especially Alim) and Canucks get bounced in 5, lol.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I called Kings in 4(maybe it was just out of spite but still), got laughed at by all my friends and basically everyone else. Well, I may not have been right, but it was close enough. :kobe3


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

So happy!!!Cant wait to attend the next series.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Glad the Canucks are out, Fuck! I was expecting riots, guess not.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

You stay classy Vancouver..

I cannot stand that team and glad their gone. Super divers, mouthy but won't fight, cheap shots, terrible fanbase of crybaby riot starting green turds. It's pretty bad when the "Highlighting" of your team on NBC Sports talks in length about your on-ice verbal garbage.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



DubC said:


> So happy!!!Cant wait to attend the next series.


Right on dude!! Kings deserve it, they played a great series. Congrats!


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I was expecting riots again, so dissapointed.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Magic said:


> I called Kings in 4(maybe it was just out of spite but still), got laughed at by all my friends and basically everyone else. Well, I may not have been right, but it was close enough. :kobe3


I guess you can say it was a "Quick" series.:troll


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Magic how can you not cheer for the Nucks?

I've never come across someone who loves the sport but doesn't cheer for their citie's team in that sport.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

UDK is a Ducks fan, not sure why he cheers for em though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I don't cheer for the Canucks as I don't have a emotional attachment to them. Nothing ever formed as a kid or when I started watching so there really wasn't a reason to randomly cheer for them. I hate them because of their annoying fanbase.

I cheer for the Ducks because I loved the movies as a kid and my simple mind cheered for them as a result in the NHL, stayed loyal to them ever since. 8*D


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Kings vs. Blues should be a good series, think it's going to be a very low scoring, long series in that one, but should be some good goaltending from both teams. Also means Preds will face the winner of Coyotes/Blackhawks series, which I see them beat either team as Coyotes aren't strong enough to beat the Preds imo, and the Blackhawks goaltending is too shaky to beat them so I see the Preds getting to the Western Conference Final.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The league head office is full of a bunch of fucking dickhead morons who wouldn't know what the word "consistent" meant if they had an Oxford dictionary right in front of them. Duncan Keith concusses one of the league's premier players (also reigning Art Ross and Lindsay winner) and gets a 5 game suspension at the end of the regular season.

Raffi Torres, a plug, makes a less dirtier hit, gets a 25 game suspension, the highest in playoff history. 

If Daniel had been there for game 1 Van would have taken this series. 

If Chicago advances I will be beyond pissed.

Fire Alain Vigneault 

Trade someone from the core

Get rid of Raymond

I'm not blaming the loss on Daniel's injury, the team also played like shit. Our two goalies played amazing, The Sedins were doing well. The rest of the team shat the bed. Disgraceful. After everything that happened last year too. 

Now I need a team to cheer for in the playoffs. I'm thinking either the Sens or Preds.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> The league head office is full of a bunch of fucking dickhead morons who wouldn't know what the word "consistent" meant if they had an Oxford dictionary right in front of them. Duncan Keith concusses one of the league's premier players (also reigning Art Ross and Lindsay winner) and gets a 5 game suspension at the end of the regular season.
> 
> Raffi Torres, a plug, makes a less dirtier hit, gets a 25 game suspension, the highest in playoff history.
> 
> ...


We lost cause the team was dog shit in the first two games. The Kings wanted it more and dominated. I ain't mad, they got a solid line up this year and deserve it after the performance Quick has been showcasing.

I was relieved when it happened because we weren't ready for a run this year. If we were having this much trouble in the first round there was no way we were making it to the top. Get the heartbreak over early and start planning for next year. We'll get a solid deal for whichever goalie goes, we'll ditch some of the useless guys and come back a more composed team.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Rated R™ said:


> Magic how can you not cheer for the Nucks?
> 
> I've never come across someone who loves the sport but doesn't cheer for their citie's team in that sport.


I see you are from Calgary. I would bet everything I own that their are more Saskatchewan Roughrider fans in Calgary than there are Calgary Stampeders fans.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

HAWKS. Time to force a game 7.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Done exams. Can finally focus on hockey again. Liking the teams that have advanced so far. Rangers and Capitals advancing as well would be the clincher.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



JM said:


> Done exams. Can finally focus on hockey again. Liking the teams that have advanced so far. Rangers and Capitals advancing as well would be the clincher.


Don't get your hopes up with the Caps. Bruins have become kings of Game 7's lately.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Fuck the Bruins.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



JM said:


> Done exams. Can finally focus on hockey again. Liking the teams that have advanced so far. Rangers and Capitals advancing as well would be the clincher.


Of course a fake hockey fan like you would start paying attention during the second round of the playoffs. :kobe3

And yeah, I really want the Caps to advance opposed to the Bruins. Actually Caps are my favorite team left in the East.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

trolololol.

I hate the Bruins more than any team of any sport.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Good game by the Rangers. Senators couldn't stay out of the fucking box.

Game 7!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Missed the game cause i was working but i seen the highlights of the Yotes/Hawks game. Nice to see the Yotes finally move on to round 2, gonna be a good series with Preds.

Also, Mike Smith >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Paul Holmgren, not up for the GM of the Year award? What a joke, the dude made the most changes of any GM I have ever seen before. The guy traded the two biggest players of the team, got a bunch of young guys, drafted one, signed undrafted free agent Matt Read. Lost Pronger, and traded for two defensemen to add depth and size to our team in Grossmann and Kubina. A team some didn't even think would make the playoffs, were in the running to win the division and conference for a bit, was the 5th seed in the East, and moving to the second round, and he's not up for GM of the Year?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

If Pens can't win, hopefully it's the Caps. Love to see Ovechkin get that monkey off his back and it'll make next year's Overhckin vs. Crosby games even better.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



-Mystery- said:


> If Pens can't win,* hopefully it's the Caps*. Love to see Ovechkin get that monkey off his back and it'll make next year's Overhckin vs. Crosby games even better.


Gross. Don't even know how a Pens fan can say that, lol.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



stadw0n306 said:


> Gross. Don't even know how a Pens fan can say that, lol.


As much as I like to poke fun at Ovechkin and his playoff blunders year after year, I still love watching the guy play and him making it to the finals/winning it is what's best for the league at this point. Plus, it'll once again bring Ovechkin back to the forefront of the league and re-spark the Crosby vs. Ovechkin debate. Imagine the Caps winning then opening night being Pens vs. Caps. Sounds awesome to me.


----------



## EliteNate (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Go Ovechkin!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Luongo continues to be a class act making the Canucks' fans look even more foolish. I don't understand how he can be so optimistic about this whole situation, but his comments to the media were just perfect considering what he has had to deal with this season(and I don't mean being benched, I mean from those unloyal and quick to attack Canucks' fans).


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Well, the Caps/Bruins series was meant to end in Overtime. Go Bruins.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Can't believe Boston is out.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Shocked Boston are out. In fact Im shocked at the Western Conference line up. Granted I NEVER see any western teams being in england and their games starting so late but I would of betted against every team being where they are now. In my opinion Cup is going to the East again.

Devils fan so nervous for tommorow. Started watching NHL about 4 years ago. Havent seen the Devils get past first round in my fan time


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Caps and Blues in the finals.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Don't have to play the Rangers next round no matter what now, thank you Washington, so glad we get to avoid them another round, now only if Ottawa wins and knocks them out for good, then I'd be beyond happy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

YES WASHINGTON. I dislike you but I HATE Boston. I can now watch the playoffs and enjoy them knowing Boston is out.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

C'mon Senators. Please win game 7 tonight.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I want all the Canadian Teams eliminated so Ottawa has to lose.

Pulling for The Kings or Nashville now for the record.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

YES NEW YORK.

Boston? GONE. Detroit? GONE Canuckerfuckers? GONE. Ottawa? GONE.

Couldn't really have gone any better. Now I can enjoy the rest of the playoffs impartially.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

So basically a bunch of big market teams gone and now the NHL is fucked. 8*D


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The East is still strong with Washington, New York and Philly but ya the West only the real fans will care about. I like it personally, new blood.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The NHL: A sport dominated By Canadians where Canadian Teams can't make it past the first round of the playoffs/win a championship.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The players in the league are still over 50% Canadian so your attempt at trolling is kinda flawed silly McQueen. The sport is still dominated by Canadians.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I know, i'm just making fun of the Canadian Teams.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Well ya, the Canadian teams all suck.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

http://insider.espn.go.com/nhl/play...nley-cup-playoffs-nashville-predators-win-cup

This article is such bullshit. This is the post season not the regular season anymore. If the Predators do the right things and win it all like the Giants did in the NFL this post season then ESPN analytic morons will feel stupid version 5,435.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Ya, that's crap.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Sunday can't come soon enough, feel like it's been forever since I got to see the Flyers play. Like our chances against the Devils, and can't wait now that it's finally made clear who the Flyers are going to play.

As for predictions, I'm saying, 
Blues over Kings in 6.
Predators over Coyotes in 7.

Rangers over Caps in 6.
Flyers over Devils in 6.

However this playoffs have been unpredictable as any, and as long as the Flyers win, that's all I'm worried about. However, I really do hope the Caps move on, as I just don't wanna see the Rangers in the playoffs if the Flyers advance, look forward to watching the next round begin tomorrow.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Preds are gonna win the cup this year, either them or St Louis is coming out of the West.

Flyers,Devils,Rangers,Caps. What a nightmare for Penguin fans lol, least they won a cup a few years ago so it doesn't sting as bad.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

So Luongo is going to provide a list of teams he will accept a trade to next week. Any ideas on which teams he's accept a trade to? The ideal option for Vancouver and Luongo is Tampa Bay. His wife lives in Florida, he's friends with St. Louis, Lecavalier, Yzerman, and Ohlund. He would also be going to a team that will be contending for the Cup within the next couple of years. Also it works for the Lightning because they need goaltending and a world class goalie like Roberto would definitely make them a lot better.

Rumour is that Toronto is one of the places he'd waive to. However, there isn't a single player in the Leafs organization that I'd trade Luongo for in a one for one deal.

And overpaid players like Komisarek, Armstrong, and Lombardi do not interest the Canucks in the slightest.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I'm not at all interested if Gardner is involved.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Who would Tampa Bay give up for Luongo?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I'm guessing Malone would go to Vancouver and picks would swap as well.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



McQueen said:


> The NHL: A sport dominated By Canadians where Canadian Teams can't make it past the first round of the playoffs/win a championship.


Pretty sure I read the highest rated game was Caps/Bruins. Neither canadian.

Feeling confident in the team against the Rangers. Then again I was confident against Tampa last year... woops. Lesson here is, never be confident in the Caps.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

No i'm making fun of the fact the league is mostly Canadians yet the Canadian teams mostly didn't even make the playoffs and none have won since '93.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



McQueen said:


> No i'm making fun of the fact the league is mostly Canadians yet the Canadian teams mostly didn't even make the playoffs and none have won since '93.


That's because they don't like Russians up there, and those are the real superstars. 

Except for Holtby. That kid is a boss.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

You might be right.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



McQueen said:


> You might be right.


Russians laugh at Canadians. Proof...









Strong OV troll face


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Thoughts on Ilya Kovalchuk? I just don't like that guy, he seems fucking lazy.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



McQueen said:


> Thoughts on Ilya Kovalchuk? I just don't like that guy, he seems fucking lazy.


since im a devil fan im bias hes not lazy he is dealing with a minor injury, the man when hes on his A-game can bring at least 40 goal seasons he just needs to improve his playoff production, and to the guy who says russians laugh at canadians when was the last time russia won a gold medal, and whens the last time canada won one?


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



McQueen said:


> Thoughts on Ilya Kovalchuk? I just don't like that guy, he seems fucking lazy.


He's a decent player. Very highly skilled guy, but probably overpaid. Not sure he earned the contract that he has. 

But a guy that is -110 for his career is probably dogging it on defense sometimes. I don't care how bad his team was at times. It wasn't as bad as most people make it to be.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

nvm.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Yeah, I've always thought Kovalchuk is very talented offensively, but doesn't really play on the defense side, and seems disinterested at times, especially when he gets frustrated. 

Only got to see a little of the game last night, but man is that series going to be a very close one, and how about the Coyotes and their overtime games, been nuts. They have played what 7 games now, and 6 of them have went to OT? Pretty incredible actually.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



-Mystery- said:


> Who would Tampa Bay give up for Luongo?


Gillis would definitely want a scorer coming back. Brett Connolly is ideal because he's a young, shoot first kind of player. However, it may be hard to get him due to the fact that Tampa just drafted him a couple of years ago. 

I wouldn't mind Malone. Big bodied veteran that scores garbage goals. Perfect complimentary player for our top 6. Another option is Teddy Purcell. A playmaking winger for Kesler and Booth would be awesome. 

I can also see Luongo being traded for picks just so we can free up cap space and go after a big name in free agency.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I really can't see anyone taking on Luongo unless they can free up a bad contract in the process. ie. Malone.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

You'll be surprised to see what kind of value an elite top 5 goalie has around the league. Long contract or not. It's the cap hit that matters.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The problem is, Vancouver isn't going to pay Luongo and Schneider long term. One of them has to go and the league knows that. If Vancouver is trading him they are going to want to get rid of him far more than anyone else is going to want him.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Just because the league knows about the team's situation it doesn't mean that the Canucks can't get a decent return. 

There have been numerous instances over the years where a player has demanded a trade and the team still got good value for the player. 

Eric Lindros, Dany Heatley, and soon to be Rick Nash are a few examples.

If push comes to shove and Gillis can't find good value for either goalie he will gladly keep them for one more year and go all in next year for a final run at the Cup.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Got St. Louis in 6 (although I would prefer LA)
Nashville in 6
New York in 5 (although I would prefer Washington)
Philadelphia in 5


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Woooo Kings win! Funny that the empty net goal was unintentional.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Kovalchuk needs to get his shit together.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Mister playoff Danny Briere does it again! Slow start, but Bryz had some huge saves early on to keep it close, and from the second period on, we started taking over I feel. JVR had a great game in his 3rd game back, he should get better and better once he gets his skating legs back.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Xile44 said:


> Kovalchuk needs to get his shit together.


He's playing hurt.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



stadw0n306 said:


> He's playing hurt.


His play is hurting us though. He shouldn't have been playing as much as he did.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I still have faith in Nashville winning this series.....

Yes, I might very well be in denial.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Not a good night for Brian Elliot.





holy fuck what a save from Quick.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Rumor is Jordan Staal for Edmonton's 1st overall pick


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



-Mystery- said:


> Rumor is Jordan Staal for Edmonton's 1st overall pick


Where did you read this? lol

I would lose my shit if Pens got Yakupov, i just don't see that trade happening though lol.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Now its Staal to the Carolina Hurricanes.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Without Kovy, Devils win 4-1 scoring all 4 in the 3rd. Hell Yeah!!!.

I love how Philly is supposedly vastly superior to us, keep it coming ESPN!


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Can't win them all, and the Devils outplayed the Flyers this game and got the win. Still nothing to be worried about as the Flyers were one of, if not the best road teams this season. Bryz looked good, just can't do it all himself and eventually they started going in. Hopefully this bad showing wakes them up and gets back to playing the style they like to play, but I never said it was going to be a quick series so not heartbroken about the loss.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

devils out played flyers plain and simple i was on tsn today reading the comments holy shit some flyer fans have the most idiotic excuses, good game devils hopefully we can pull two games at home and have the flyers in a rut, and maybe we can upset the favoured flyers


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Awesome win tonight and Mike Richards with the gordie howe hat trick tonight, cant wait for Sunday.


----------



## Jinn DMZ (May 3, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

What an awesome time it must be to be a Kings fan. Holy hell they've looked great so far. I really had high hopes for St Louis, but it looks like LA is going to run them out of the series just like they did Vancouver. 

My team isn't even in the playoffs, but I hope Ovechkin at least makes it to the finals before getting squashed by the Kings. Though a Philly/LA final would make an awesome story for Mike Richards.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The powerplay that looked so good against the Pens, is looking awful against the Devils. I know the Devils had a career year on the PK, but the Flyers seem to be trying to do too much, instead of just getting pucks on net and crashing the net. Simmer has been non existant in the plaayoffs so far and we could really use him to break through. 

Not saying Sunday is a must win but going down 3-1 isn't going to be a good thing, so it's a huge game, win on Sunday gives up home ice back, not that it matters with this team, hopefully Lavy can light a fire under them and get them going, and back to playing Flyers hockey, seems they are playing right how the Devils want, hence the reason they are up 2-1 right now.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Hoping for a Devils/Rangers ECF. That would be a hell of a series.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

So the two Russians are being sat out for Nashville again tonight.

If Nashville wins, it's a great move. If they lose, it's a horrible move.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

shane doan what a clutch player, hoping for a yotes/devils Stanley cup but i dont know if yotes can beat LA and i think now devils have the chance to win East


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

LA - New York final plz :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

just because they're the only big market teams left?


Caps/Yotes would be awesome.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

It has nothing to do with the markets. They've both been dominant. Plus it just looks good on paper. Quick Vs Lundqvist.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The Los Angeles Kings are amazing.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

SWEEP!!!!Great game.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Kings are unreal, 8-1 vs both top seeds in the west. 8 and fucking 1. Amazing.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

kings/flyers would make for a great story


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Tronnik said:


> It has nothing to do with the markets. They've both been dominant. Plus it just looks good on paper. Quick Vs Lundqvist.


6-5 against the 7/8 seed is not dominant in any way.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

What a cheap shot by Giroux. Anyone think he will get suspended for it?? CBC pretty much all agreed he will probably be suspended.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

That douche Giroux better get suspended for that hit, the flyers have out whined the entire league in this game alone. God I hate this team


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The Philly/NJ game was fucking intense. They're the best series right now.


----------



## Jinn DMZ (May 3, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Tomorrow night will be the death rattle for this bullshit Philly team. It can't come soon enough.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Good to see that scumbag Giroux get what he deserved, a one game suspension. Shanahan finally had the marbles to make a bold, but right move.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I bet the NHL is loving the fact that either the Kings or the Coyotes will be playing in the Stanley Cup


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Giroux get a suspension don't like it, but not shocked it happened.This playoffs season I've seen horrible hits like that, I guess the NHL wanted to nip it in the bud, not to give hits like that no more.My Flyers have enough problems scoring right now, and keeping up with the Devils, and it just became worse with no Giroux.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Lol @ the flyers hate and that giroux is a "scumbag". It's called playing aggressive and with a chip on your shoulder, each and every guy here would LOVE to have a player like giroux on their team. Now the hit wasn't needed and the suspension was correct. 

The flyers aren't winning this series because they are getting out worked, not because they aren't "good". They thought the series would be easy and no series is easy in the playoffs, they deserve to be losing this series, really they should have been swept with their effort in these four games. Maybe the suspension can be a wake up call for the rest of the team and they can get back into this series one game at a time.

This time hasn't gave up all series long, no matter what the odds have been, and it's not over until it's over. Doesn't look good but they still have enough talent to be able to win game 5, even without Giroux and to say different is a joke. While it hurts not having him, it's not a death sentence, not like any of them are doing much, if it wasn't for Bryz, most these games would have been even more blowouts then they have been. The Devils have been the better team, that's why it's 3-1, but it's not over yet, the Flyers are good enough to turn it around, whether they do or not, we'll find out.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

great game at Madison Square Garden

Rangers were losing 2:1 late in the third period despite outplaying the Caps, Ward takes a highsticking penalty with about a minute left in the game, 4 minute minor, and the Rangers score in a scramble with only 6 seconds left. Rangers still had a two minute power play in OT and took advantage of it to take a 3:2 series lead


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Yotes up 2-0!! hopefully they can hold on.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

So long Nashville.....

Anyone predict a LA/Phoenix Western Conference final at the beginning of the season? Hell, even the beginning of the playoffs?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

This post season has been amazing. Even though my team was bounced in the first round, there have been so many great games and upsets. It's been awesome seeing all these teams no one expected to make a splash do well.

Who would have expected the Canucks, Red Wings, Pens, Sharks, Bruins, and Chicago to be out in the first round? Philly is also on the brink of elimination and Nashville who I had pegged to make the SCF is out now too.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Kings/Yotes series should be amazing, fuck I cant wait.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

to all the flyer fans that said the devils will be a easy win, where are you now? ive said it from the beginning that i didnt know if we would win but it would be close and now devils are one win away tonight from making the ECF cant wait lets go Devils


----------



## Jinn DMZ (May 3, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Enjoy the taste of victory while it lasts, Yotes. That may very well have been your last win of the playoffs.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Dear flyer fans,
Stay classy, jokes.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



lithium8771 said:


> Dear flyer fans,
> Stay classy, jokes.


Says the guy who's been calling flyers "gutless" and a "joke", ever since the Pens got eliminated? Use your own advice. 

Anyway, props to the Devils, they were the better team this series and deserve to move on. The one saving grace as a Flyers fan, they are really young, like extreme young and this can only help them for years to come. Look forward to seeing the rest of the playoffs, and hope either the Kings or Coyotes win the Cup, I couldn't cheer for the Devils/Rangers/Caps for the life of me haha, but great season for the flyers this year, can't wait for next year.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Im hoping for a Coyotes/Caps Stanley Cup, i would love to see Shane Doan hoist up that Stanley Cup.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



X-Spot said:


> Says the guy who's been calling flyers "gutless" and a "joke", ever since the Pens got eliminated? Use your own advice.
> 
> Anyway, props to the Devils, they were the better team this series and deserve to move on. The one saving grace as a Flyers fan, they are really young, like extreme young and this can only help them for years to come. Look forward to seeing the rest of the playoffs, and hope either the Kings or Coyotes win the Cup, I couldn't cheer for the Devils/Rangers/Caps for the life of me haha, but great season for the flyers this year, can't wait for next year.



1975

What an asshole Talbot has become, poking at an injured player? Classy move there.


It's a shame the pens shit the bed this year seeing at what is left in the playoffs, missed oppourtunity for sure this year, oh well, make a few changes and get it next year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I'm curious as what you mean by "what's left in the playoffs". I sure hope you don't think it would have been an easy Finals run for the Penguins just because the teams that are left aren't as star studded as the Penguins.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Of course he does, have you not noticed the delusional comments he's made. The Devils are playing the best hockey they have played all year. The Rangers and Caps have both been playing great as well, in their close series. The Kings are probably the hottest team in the league and the Coyotes have been playing damn good as well, especially Mike Smith. Kings/Coyotes is going to be a hell of a series with great goaltending and like InYourFace, I would love to see the Coyotes win it all and see Shane Doan raise the cup, a guy that has been offered many times the chance to be traded to a contender and wanted to stay in Phoenix and try and make it work and help win there.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

WOOO What a win! Kovy lighting up made me even more happy since Im hoping for alot more goals from him.

Never seen any western teams play, too late to watch them in England. I never even thought LA or phoenix or nashville had that great teams, I assumed it was all chicago detroit and vancouver. But like I said I know nothing about the western conference.

DONT want the devils to play the rangers in the conference final. Yes beating them to get into the final would be amazing but...what if we lose and they lift the cup. Agh!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Well only one series has been worth a damn, glad to see it make it to game 7. Hopefully the Caps pull off the upset, I've always had a soft spot for Ovie.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



X-Spot said:


> Of course he does, have you not noticed the delusional comments he's made. The Devils are playing the best hockey they have played all year. The Rangers and Caps have both been playing great as well, in their close series. The Kings are probably the hottest team in the league and the Coyotes have been playing damn good as well, especially Mike Smith. Kings/Coyotes is going to be a hell of a series with great goaltending and like *InYourFace*, I would love to see the Coyotes win it all and see Shane Doan raise the cup, a guy that has been offered many times the chance to be traded to a contender and wanted to stay in Phoenix and try and make it work and help win there.


I think you mean me lol, InYourFace is a Caps fan.

Edit: Nevermind lol, i'm thinking of ItsWhatIDo


----------



## Jinn DMZ (May 3, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Saturday can not come soon enough. Great series between the Rangers and Caps.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

As a devils fan, Im rooting for the caps, I think we will have an easier game against them than the Rangers. Plus I cant bear the thought of losing to the Rangers who would then win the stanley cup. No offence Western conference but its going to any of those Eastern teams


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I'm taking it you haven't watched any of the western conference games? The Kings are the hottest team in the NHL right now, and clicking at the right time. Quick has been an amazing goaltender and it's been tough for anyone to beat him right now, while the Coyotes are extremely underrated and Mike Smith is playing great for them, and are never out of any game. 

I'm not sure if it's matchups or what, but the Rangers don't look like that dominant team like they did during the regular season. The Caps are playing well, but only can go so far as Holtby is playing better then anyone figured and basically is doing what Halak did a couple of years ago for Montreal (who ended up running out of gas in the conference finals). The Devils are playing the best of the three teams left imo, but i wouldn't say it's a lock for an eastern conference team.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The WWE Title spinner belt was just shown during the Kings game. Hmmmm.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Man do Kings look good right now. Also saw that Dale Hunter won't be returning to coach the caps. For the cap fans, any idea who the next coach could be for them, and why he stepped down after all the success he had this season for them?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



X-Spot said:


> Man do Kings look good right now. Also saw that Dale Hunter won't be returning to coach the caps. For the cap fans, any idea who the next coach could be for them, and why he stepped down after all the success he had this season for them?


Probably wants to coach in the OHL again(London Knights), i remember i read somewhere that he likes developing young players.

Paul Maurice maybe?? i'd like to see Mactavish back behind the bench again, i think he deserves another chance. Even if it is with the lowly Caps lol.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



X-Spot said:


> Man do Kings look good right now. Also saw that Dale Hunter won't be returning to coach the caps. For the cap fans, any idea who the next coach could be for them, and why he stepped down after all the success he had this season for them?


Never get to watch the western conference due to the time zone, Always assumed the West was Vancouver, chicago and detroit and sharks and no one else really.

Fuck here we go, please stream stay up. Come on Devils


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Another strong performance by the Kings, Quick was beasting and jeff carter got a hat trick. oh and fuck Doan and Hansel.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

this might be one of the most insane runs, the Kings are on fire and dont look like they are going to lose again, its nuts.


----------



## Miester (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



DubC said:


> Another strong performance by the Kings, Quick was beasting and jeff carter got a hat trick. oh and fuck Doan and Hansel.


Hanzel will get a suspension. Doubt Doan gets anyhting. Lewis was facing him, saw him coming, then turned. Did it to himself. (Not saying this as a Yotes fan either, I've been cheering for the Kings all playoffs. Was just a dumb play by Lewis)


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



X-Spot said:


> this might be one of the most insane runs, the Kings are on fire and dont look like they are going to lose again, its nuts.


Pens went on a similar run in 08 and ended up losing in the finals. Kings do look unstoppable though and if they end up getting by Phoenix i want them to win it all.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



stadw0n306 said:


> Pens went on a similar run in 08 and ended up losing in the finals. Kings do look unstoppable though and if they end up getting by Phoenix i want them to win it all.


The Pens also had to play an equally hot Red Wings team, so it was still a tough battle, while the Kings, have to play the Rangers (who have been struggling at times in this playoffs), or the Devils (who have been playing good, but I wouldn't compare them to the Red Wings from that year). 

It's going to be a good Cup whoever is in it, but it's bittersweet as a Flyers fan, either Rangers or Devils win then of course we hate them. If Kings win, they tons of ex-Flyers, Richards, Carter, Justin Williams, Gagne (though he's hurt), and some coaches/front office people, or the Coyotes, where we got Bryz from, and as soon as they get rid of them, they win a cup? Not sure who i want to win haha, but i'd rather see the Kings or Coyotes win.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

great win for the devils last night, rangers being goons after they are losing what a bunch of pussies


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

What a fucking game, I was on the edge of my seat the entire time. KINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Wow @ this Rangers/Devils game.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Lundqvist with piss poor play in the final 3 games. Some King he is.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Devils and Kings, probably the two hottest teams coming into the playoffs and best teams I've watched in the playoffs. Should make for a good Final, but right now, I just don't see the Kings losing in a best of seven the way they are playing, 12-2 and haven't lost on the road, that's tough to do and they are doing it all different ways. The arguement of the, "but the kings never played someone like the devils" is not relevant as the Devils haven't played someone like the Kings either.

Wasn't too surprised to see the Devils beat the Rangers, as the Rangers have been struggling all playoffs long and feel like they were lucky to get as far as they did with how much they did struggle. Going to be a good final, as a Flyers fan, it's hard to cheer for the Devils, and Kings have a lot of Flyers ties, including Richards and Carter who leave us for a year and have a chance to win a cup, but I do really like Jon Quick, and hope to see the Kings win this, and think they will win in 6.

As for an interesting side note, the past 3 stanley cup champions have one thing in common, they eliminated the Flyers in the playoffs, Pens in 09 did it in the first round, Blackhawks in 10 obviously beat them in the Finals, Bruins last year did it in the 2nd round, and if the Devils win the cup this year, it'll make four straight years to knock the Flyers out, when on to be the Stanley Cup Champions.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Congrats to the Kings for the 2012 Stanley Cup. Well deserved boys, well deserved.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Devils in 6, LA are just another average western team


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Tronnik said:


> Congrats to the Kings for the 2012 Stanley Cup. Well deserved boys, well deserved.


Lol.

Devils in 6. Marty gets a storybook ending and retires a champion.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Chibi said:


> Devils in 6, LA are just another average western team


Some average team that took out the top 3 seeds in the west, and are 12-2 in these playoffs. Yeah, the Kings are so average.. lol


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

beating Phoenix....and nashville oh wow. Way to knock those pegs down. Devils demolished Flyers and Rangers, Scores may of not shown it but the devils dominated every single game


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Um Kings took out Canucks#1, Blues#2, and Coyotes#3.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



DubC said:


> Um Kings took out Canucks#1, Blues#2, and Coyotes#3.


Even "took out" is kind of an understatement. 
They don't look to be slowing down anytime soon.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Remember the last team to go 12-2 in the playoffs? How'd that work out for them against an experienced, veteran team in the Finals?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



-Mystery- said:


> Remember the last team to go 12-2 in the playoffs? How'd that work out for them against an experienced, veteran team in the Finals?


Wings were a far better team then this Devils one and they finished 1st overall in the NHL that year. Pretty tough to compare to the two.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



stadw0n306 said:


> Wings were a far better team then this Devils one and they finished 1st overall in the NHL that year. Pretty tough to compare to the two.


Devils style of play will frustrate the Kings, the same way the Red Wings style of play frustrated the Pens.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



DubC said:


> Um Kings took out Canucks#1, Blues#2, and Coyotes#3.


Guess which team was the last to do that? Calgary Flames 2004


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

devils in 6 marty is getting one more cup


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Looking forward to game one tonight, should be a good game. Other news, saw that Lidstrom is set to announce his retirement, such a great player to this day and will be sad to see him retire, hopefully he sticks around the league or Red Wings in some way, class act, and great player.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

What a tight game, was worried for a second that Devils were going to win. Kopitar is that man!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I'm routing for the Kings


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Yeah, I think LA is going to win the cup, fuck Jersey.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Feels like LA wants it more to me. That doesn't necessarily mean they'll win or anything but it helps. I won't be angry whoever wins either way, it would be nice if Broduer went out a champion but i've been becoming a fan of Jon Quick the last few years too.

Also saw something about Lidstrom deciding to retire last night on the sportscenter ticker. Not a Red Wings fan but kind of a sad day, guy is pretty legendary.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Lidstrom ends his legendary career. He was always one of my favorite players so it's sad to see him go.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I find it funny that people are writing the Devils off already just based on one game. The game was close even with the Devils playing like shit. Kings were also dominated physically.

But of course hoping on the Kings bandwagon is the cool thing to do nowadays.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Saw Tim Thomas is thinking about sitting out for one year, interesting news, and with him being 38, begs the question to say that he could be done with the Bruins now, whether they trade him or let his contract go out and not resign him, especially with them being so high on Rask, going to be interesting to see if he actually does do it.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Thomas sitting out for a year is a mistake on his part. He should either play or retire. Who is going to sign up next year after a year of not playing? If anything, he'd get a few invites to camp, doubt somebody would actually sign him at 39/40 after a year of sitting out.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Another tough game, so happy Kings were able to pull through.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Two more to go.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> I find it funny that people are writing the Devils off already just based on one game. The game was close even with the Devils playing like shit. Kings were also dominated physically.
> 
> But of course hoping on the Kings bandwagon is the cool thing to do nowadays.


You're pretty good at finals predictions. Nucks in 5? MIRIGHT?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> You're pretty good at finals predictions. Nucks in 5? MIRIGHT?


Is it already time for me to roast you again? 

I predicted Nucks in 5 last year and at the time of my prediction there was nothing wrong with it. The Canucks were BY FAR the best team in the league in 2010/2011. They had troubles against the Blackhawks in the first round, but won the series and after that coasted to the Finals. 

Most hockey experts and analysts had the Canucks winning in 6 games, I predicted 5, anything wrong with that? Nope. Wanna know why? Because Boston was one goal away from not making the finals that year. People tend to forget but their series against Tampa Bay went 7 games and the Bruins were on the brink of going home. Based off this and the fact that Thomas allowed 21 goals that series made me believe and everyone else that the Canucks would win the Cup.

Vancouver played like crap in the SCF due to suspensions, numerous injuries to top players, and only scored 8 goals in 7 games. And it STILL took the Bruins 7 games to beat them. With the way the Nucks played, they should have been swept.

But I've already gone over all this numerous times on here, especially to haters like JM and yourself.

And before you even attempt to rip on Luongo, he is a Hall of Fame goalie and is better than any goalie in your team's history. 

But hey, you keep having fun with your second round exits and your watered down franchise player. I'll enjoy watching the Canucks contend for the Cup for years to come as you prepare yourself to go back to tanking for top 10 picks within a couple of years.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Tim Thomas has confirmed that he is sitting out this upcoming season. Thomas is not receiving that much support for his decision by Bruins fans. IMO, while it's his right to make his decision, the way he did doesn't help out the Bruins.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Penguins traded their 7th round pick to Washington for the rights to Voukon, then signed Voukon for 2 years $2 million each. Good for back up, hopefully this means they will move out Martin for some cap space and make a few more trades this offseason.

Thank god no more Johnson, though. He was terrible this season and made Fleury overload this season, imo.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

What a strong performance by the kings, fuck I wish I was there. Quick was unreal tonight.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Chibi said:


> Devils in 6, LA are just another average western team


.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> .


Urg if the Devils actually looked like trying and lost I wouldnt mind. Game 1 and 2 we took over late, no one is shooting or going for it.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Chibi said:


> Urg if the Devils actually looked like trying and lost I wouldnt mind. Game 1 and 2 we took over late, no one is shooting or going for it.


The thing with this is, the Kings have made every team they've played look like this. It's more how the Kings have been playing then how the Devils are. Quick might be playing the greatest a goalie has ever played in the playoffs I believe, and no matter how longer or short this goes on, no way somebody wins the Conn Smythe over him.

Also Penguin fans, I have read that rumors are out there, that the pens are going to trade Staal & a prospect for Keith Yandle, a 2nd round pick, and a 3rd round pick (if Staal signs an extension with the Coyotes) ... any truth to it, and what do you guys think about it, if you want it, or it does happen?


----------



## Realdonnyv (May 21, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Wooooooo atta boy Doughty


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I went out there to the staple center since there was a huge kings festival, it was fun but would have been better if we won. They are doing another one on Saturday so I'll be there.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



DubC said:


> I went out there to the staple center since there was a huge kings festival, it was fun but would have been better if we won. They are doing another one on Saturday so I'll be there.


when you guys beat the devils on staurday, take plenty of pics...your team has had an epic playoff run this year.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> when you guys beat the devils on staurday, take plenty of pics...your team has had an epic playoff run this year.


i believe it will be game 7 comeback haha no but i hope they do come back but i won't be surprised if kings win on sat


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



X-Spot said:


> The thing with this is, the Kings have made every team they've played look like this. It's more how the Kings have been playing then how the Devils are. Quick might be playing the greatest a goalie has ever played in the playoffs I believe, and no matter how longer or short this goes on, no way somebody wins the Conn Smythe over him.
> 
> *Also Penguin fans, I have read that rumors are out there, that the pens are going to trade Staal & a prospect for Keith Yandle, a 2nd round pick, and a 3rd round pick (if Staal signs an extension with the Coyotes) ... any truth to it, and what do you guys think about it, if you want it, or it does happen?*


Where did you hear this? not really sure how i feel about that tbh lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



legendmaker2 said:


> i believe it will be game 7 comeback haha no but i hope they do come back but i won't be surprised if kings win on sat


Devils have an incredibly talented team, but not the kind of team that can come back from 0-3.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> Is it already time for me to roast you again?
> 
> I predicted Nucks in 5 last year and at the time of my prediction there was nothing wrong with it. The Canucks were BY FAR the best team in the league in 2010/2011. They had troubles against the Blackhawks in the first round, but won the series and after that coasted to the Finals.
> 
> ...


Wow! U mad bro?










But just because you took the time;
Olaf Kolzig- Vezina Winner, .927 save percentage in playoffs, and one historic playoff performance in route to Stanley Cup (.94 save %)
Luongo- Multiple 7 goal allowed performances

HoF... LOL


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



stadw0n306 said:


> Where did you hear this? not really sure how i feel about that tbh lol


On a hockey rumor site, here is the link to it, http://www.hockeybuzz.com/blog.php?post_id=44792&blogger_id=1 ... like i said, its just a rumor and don't know if there is any truth to it or not, but interesting news really, also saw there that the Preds are trying to trade the rights to Radulov.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



X-Spot said:


> On a hockey rumor site, here is the link to it, http://www.hockeybuzz.com/blog.php?post_id=44792&blogger_id=1 ... like i said, its just a rumor and don't know if there is any truth to it or not, but interesting news really, also saw there that the Preds are trying to trade the rights to Radulov.


Hockeybuzz is full of shit. Years ago they claimed the Caps were trading Ovechkin to Nashville.

The Radulov part is legit only because Nashville came out and said it.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Hockeybuzz is full of shit. Years ago they claimed the Caps were trading Ovechkin to Nashville.
> 
> The Radulov part is legit only because Nashville came out and said it.


I've only recently start going there last year, and don't go often, but it is a rumor site. They might have heard of the Caps and Nashville talking about trades with his name being mentioned and put it up there, same with this Staal thing and also have seen he might get traded to the Hurricanes (from prohockeytalk.com and sbnation.com) so I think there is some truth to the pens looking to trade Staal to try and get some help on defense. Plus, with the cap they have tied up in Crosby, Malkin, Neal, Letang, and Fleury, how much money do they really have for him, so moving Staal who would become an UFA next offseason, to get something for him now instead of nothing if he left in Free Agency would be the smart move.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



X-Spot said:


> I've only recently start going there last year, and don't go often, but it is a rumor site. They might have heard of the Caps and Nashville talking about trades with* his name being mentioned and put it up there*, same with this Staal thing and also have seen he might get traded to the Hurricanes (from prohockeytalk.com and sbnation.com) so I think there is some truth to the pens looking to trade Staal to try and get some help on defense. Plus, with the cap they have tied up in Crosby, Malkin, Neal, Letang, and Fleury, how much money do they really have for him, so moving Staal who would become an UFA next offseason, to get something for him now instead of nothing if he left in Free Agency would be the smart move.


At the time, OV was a 65 goal scorer. No way at all his name was even mentioned.

Look up Eklund, and you'll understand more. It really is a laughing stock of the NHL community. Just trying to save you some time.

Follow Bob Mackenzie and Darren Dreger. They aren't perfect, but more credible.

I do believe The Pens might shop Staal.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Dammit Kings, you are killing me here! Really hope we seal the deal on Monday at home.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Wow! U mad bro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh look, what a typical ItsWhatIDo response. You got your ass owned by someone much smarter, didn't know what to do, so you posted some shitty 4chan picture. Try again son.

Olaf Kolzig? Lmao. The same goalie who had one good year in his entire career? Try putting together 11 straight seasons of .913% or higher. Or maybe 7 straight seasons of 30+ wins. Or maybe being nominated for the league MVP. Maybe even winning a gold medal? Having 330+ wins at the age of 33?

Luongo is on pace to be a Hall of Fame goalie. Olaf Kolzig... lmfao

Historic playoff performance? Getting swept in the finals is historic now? 



But hey man, you're welcome to respond to this post and embarrass yourself again. I love owning you every single time. Makes for a good laugh.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> Oh look, what a typical ItsWhatIDo response. You got your ass owned by someone much smarter, didn't know what to do, so you posted some shitty 4chan picture. Try again son.
> 
> Olaf Kolzig? Lmao. The same goalie who had one good year in his entire career? Try putting together 11 straight seasons of .913% or higher. Or maybe 7 straight seasons of 30+ wins. Or maybe being nominated for the league MVP. Maybe even winning a gold medal? Having 330+ wins at the age of 33?
> 
> ...


tbf lou chokes in the playoffs at first i thought it was cause of florida now i realise hes not clutch as he should be, scheinder will be the starting goalie next season for vancouver.

btw now do you believe in the devils 2 more wins baby and we are stanley cup champs cmon lets go devils


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> Oh look, what a typical ItsWhatIDo response. You got your ass owned by someone much smarter, didn't know what to do, so you posted some shitty 4chan picture. Try again son.
> 
> Olaf Kolzig? Lmao. The same goalie who had one good year in his entire career? Try putting together 11 straight seasons of .913% or higher. Or maybe 7 straight seasons of 30+ wins. Or maybe being nominated for the league MVP. Maybe even winning a gold medal? Having 330+ wins at the age of 33?
> 
> ...












Kolzig and Carey both had Vezinas. Luongo has zero.

Kolzig has a .927 save % in the playoffs to Luongo's .917. And Lol at downplaying his performance in that playoffs. That Caps team was mediocre, that's why they got swept. He didn't get shelled in half the games like Luongo's final performance.

And you make fun of the Caps second round exit this year, when the Canucks left in the first.

At least I can admit the Caps are a joke of a franchise. Guess what, so are the Canucks.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Those damn Devils are giving me hope that they might pull this comeback out of there ass, im still convinced that the Kings will win the Cup on Monday or Game 7, i feel they are destined unfortunately.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



legendmaker2 said:


> hes not clutch as he should be














ItsWhatIdo said:


> Kolzig and Carey both had Vezinas. Luongo has zero.


So just because you have Vezina that makes you better? Jim Carey > Henrik Lundqvist? (He will probably win it this year but at this point he doesn't have one) Olaf Kolzig > Mike Vernon?



> Kolzig has a .927 save % in the playoffs to Luongo's .917. And Lol at downplaying his performance in that playoffs. That Caps team was mediocre, that's why they got swept. He didn't get shelled in half the games like Luongo's final performance.


Kolzig has played in 45 playoff games as opposed to Luongo's 61. Smaller sample size. Also if you actually watched any other post season games last year (you probably didn't after your team got it's ass handed to them in 4 games to Tampa Bay in round 2), Luongo was the only reason why the Canucks even made it to the finals. He was good in round 1 (great first 3 games, next 2 were bad, made up for it by standing on his head in game 7), amazing in round 2, held the fort down in round 3, and won us 3 games in round 4. 

He was our Conn Smythe candidate throughout the playoffs. No questions asked.



> And you make fun of the Caps second round exit this year, when the Canucks left in the first.


And where were the Caps last year? Oh yeah, getting swept. Vancouver lost to arguably the most dominant post season team in post-lockout history. They didn't have their best player for the first 3 games and when he came back in game 4, the team started playing much better but by then it was too late.



> At least I can admit the Caps are a joke of a franchise. Guess what, so are the Canucks.


You are a disgrace to hockey fans. You "support" a team yet you call them a joke. If you think the Caps are a joke, why do you cheer for them?


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


>


Yes the guy who nearly blew the game with his poor rebound control. That Canada team was hockey's version of the dream team. But news flash, it's called the NHL HoF. 



Alim said:


> So just because you have Vezina that makes you better? Jim Carey > Henrik Lundqvist? (He will probably win it this year but at this point he doesn't have one) Olaf Kolzig > Mike Vernon?


Carey was a joke, but at least at one point in there career they were top at their position. Luongo never has been, and probably never will. Hence him being traded this off-season.



Alim said:


> Kolzig has played in 45 playoff games as opposed to Luongo's 61. Smaller sample size. Also if you actually watched any other post season games last year (you probably didn't after your team got it's ass handed to them in 4 games to Tampa Bay in round 2), Luongo was the only reason why the Canucks even made it to the finals. He was good in round 1 (great first 3 games, next 2 were bad, made up for it by standing on his head in game 7), amazing in round 2, held the fort down in round 3, and won us 3 games in round 4.
> 
> He was our Conn Smythe candidate throughout the playoffs. No questions asked.


That isn't a lot of difference in games for such a huge discrepancy. How many times has swiss cheese allowed 7 goals in a playoff game? Conn Smythe? His performance was still worse than Kolzig's 98 run.



Alim said:


> And where were the Caps last year? Oh yeah, getting swept. Vancouver lost to arguably the most dominant post season team in post-lockout history. They didn't have their best player for the first 3 games and when he came back in game 4, the team started playing much better but by then it was too late.


Strong playing better, they lost the next game. Losing in 4 or 5 is often the difference of a bounce. How many times have the Canucks lost in the first round?




Alim said:


> You are a disgrace to hockey fans. You "support" a team yet you call them a joke. If you think the Caps are a joke, why do you cheer for them?


Because I like hockey, and I am not a huge homer? I realize they choke every year just like Luongo/Canucks.

But you're right, Luongo with his zero cup wins is HoF. That's why he is being traded.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Yes the guy who nearly blew the game with his poor rebound control. That Canada team was hockey's version of the dream team. But news flash, it's called the NHL HoF.


If that team was so good and they would have had no troubles winning with anyone in net, why did Brodeur, a first ballot Hall of Famer and one of the greatest ever, get benched in favour of Roberto? Oh yeah, that's right, because Luongo took the starting job with his amazing play. If Roberto isn't in net Team Canada doesn't win the Gold. Brodeur was getting outplayed and MA Fleury was sitting in the pressbox.




> Carey was a joke, but at least at one point in there career they were top at their position. Luongo never has been, and probably never will. Hence him being traded this off-season.


I don't know about you, but most people who have a functioning brain would rather have a goalie who has consistently been a top 5 goalie for over a decade over a guy that has literally had one good year in his entire career.




> That isn't a lot of difference in games for such a huge discrepancy. How many times has swiss cheese allowed 7 goals in a playoff game? Conn Smythe? His performance was still worse than Kolzig's 98 run.


Luongo let in 5 or more goals 4 times in 2011 playoffs. As opposed to Thomas who let in 5 or more goals 3 times. Thomas won the Conn Smythe last year. Deny it all you want, but Lou was a legitimate contender for the Conn Smythe last year.



> Strong playing better, they lost the next game. Losing in 4 or 5 is often the difference of a bounce. How many times have the Canucks lost in the first round?


They won game 4 and outplayed LA in game 5 and lost in OT. Way to keep up with the rest of the league. 

How many times have the Canucks lost in the first round? This year was the first time since 2002.




> Because I like hockey, and I am not a huge homer? I realize they choke every year just like Luongo/Canucks.


You're not a homer, yet 95% of the posts you make in this thread are regarding the Caps. 

The Canucks choke every year? You can't choke unless you are a contender for the Cup to begin with. The last 3 seasons are one of the only times in franchise history when the Nucks were a legitimate threat for the Cup. 

2010 - Lost in second round to eventual Cup Champions (looking back, no one was losing to Chicago that year. Chicago was a higher seed as well)
2011 - Game 7 of SCF 
2012 - Bounced in first round (Yeah we choked here, but LA was a lot better than the 8th seed, underachieved all season)



> But you're right, Luongo with his zero cup wins is HoF. That's why he is being traded.


300+ wins
11 straight seasons of .913% SVP or higher
7 straight 30 win seasons
4 time Vezina finalist
Team Captain (First goalie in 60 years to be team captain)
Hart Trophy Finalist
Lester B. Pearson finalist
Olympic Gold Medal
Stanley Cup run
2004 World Cup winner
World Championship gold
Career SVP of .919% (over 700 games played)

All at the age of 33. He's still got about 5-6 years of play left in him. He will for sure have 500 wins by the end of his career and he still has a few more years to add more hardware.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Good job Devils, making this Stanley Cup interesting now. Let's see if that Conference Trophy curse is for real.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


>


I'm pretty sure any goalie with that team could win the gold medal, brodeur just wasn't up to the task that year but who's more clutch in the playoffs when it matters, Lou or Brody lets see one got eliminated first round and ones trying for his 4th stanley cup, oh thats right lou doesnt even have one.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



legendmaker2 said:


> I'm pretty sure any goalie with that team could win the gold medal, brodeur just wasn't up to the task that year but who's more clutch in the playoffs when it matters, Lou or Brody lets see one got eliminated first round and ones trying for his 4th stanley cup, oh thats right lou doesnt even have one.


You totally contradicted yourself with that post.



> I'm pretty sure any goalie with that team could win the gold medal


Oh yeah?



> brodeur just wasn't up to the task that year


Didn't you say that ANY goalie with that team could win the gold medal? Isn't Brodeur a goalie? A first ballot Hall of Famer at that?


I'll just take a page out of your book legendmaker2. 

"I'm pretty sure any goalie that had a team defense consisting of Niedermayer, Rafalski, Stevens, and Daneyko while playing in a system that was designed to make goalies look good could have won a Cup."


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

It all ends tonight for New Jersey.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Would be interesting to see what happens in game 7 if NJ can win tonight but yeah i'm still hoping The Kings win tonight.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Well I think The Kings are gonna win.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I watched the first period, luckily the kings sealed this one fast because I have to leave.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I hope Alim is crying by the way.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I've waited my entire life to see this happen. So freakin' pumped right now. KINGS REIGN SUPREME!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Congrats DubC! what a insane run by the Kings.


----------



## BooyakaDragon (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Go Kings!


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Congrats to the Kings and it's fans, what a great playoffs they had, and happy for the ex-flyers in Gagne, Richards, and Carter who are winning their first cups, especially Gagne, great series, Devils have nothing to be ashamed of, was a great playoffs and can't wait to see what happens in the off seson for all the teams, and next season, congrats once again to the Kings and it's fans.

And wow, just saw on NHL Network that it's the 4th straight year that a team that started it's season in Europe is the team that won the Stanley Cup, come on Flyers, start in Europe next season haha.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

:yes 
This been a long time coming, I don't know what to else to say just so happy right now.
GO KINGS!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Wonder how wide a tv Dub's gonna get in the riots?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Kings deserved it, but the game was a let down


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Fuck the LA Kings. They are a bunch of whiny, dirty, lucky, cheapshot artist divers. I wonder how many Kings "fans" going to start popping up out of nowhere starting now. 

Luck played a big factor for them this year. All the top teams getting bounced early, lucky bounces, blown calls, etc. 

However, you have to be doing something right to win the toughest trophy in all of sports.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Amazing, just pure amazing to see them win. Gonna go to the parade on Thursday, should be a great time. KINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Good for the Kings, they defeated the best teams to get there.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Congrats LA Kings!


----------



## Pyroshark18 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Fuck the Kings, go Sharks!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Alim said:


> Fuck the LA Kings. They are a bunch of whiny, dirty, lucky, cheapshot artist divers. I wonder how many Kings "fans" going to start popping up out of nowhere starting now.
> 
> Luck played a big factor for them this year. All the top teams getting bounced early, lucky bounces, blown calls, etc.
> 
> However, you have to be doing something right to win the toughest trophy in all of sports.


Funny...you could swap out the kings name in your post with the devils team name, and your post is just as, if not more, true

Also, you can get all the lucky bounces in the world, but with a goaltender as got as Quick was, no one is beating you. Even if my rangers made it to the finals, there is no way their offense would've exploded against him. Your post smacks of bitterness and an inability to give credit where credit is due. And honestly it makes you look like a whiny baby

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Congrats, Kings fans.

Sucks seeing the team that the Panthers took to Double OT in Game 7 make a run to the Stanley Cup.. who knows what could have been. I mean, the Kings were an 8th seed and no one expected them to win it all. I'm just happy that I was able to see an actual freaking playoff series this year... was very fun again to have a dog in the race. 

Were there any major incidents last night in L.A.? That city has a sketchy track record with their celebrating.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

No nothing.

Except an unidentified Black Man in a McDonald's visor stealing a TV.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Did he get away with it?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> Fuck the LA Kings. They are a bunch of whiny, dirty, lucky, cheapshot artist divers. I wonder how many Kings "fans" going to start popping up out of nowhere starting now.
> 
> Luck played a big factor for them this year. All the top teams getting bounced early, lucky bounces, blown calls, etc.
> 
> However, you have to be doing something right to win the toughest trophy in all of sports.


Divers? The Canucks, by far the biggest divers in the league
Whiny? The Canucks
Dirt? lol the Canucks
Lucky? No one is lucky in hockey, the better team wins 99% of the time.

I don't see why you're complaining.


:lmao :lmao :lmao @ all the top teams being eliminated early. The Kings took out the top 3 seeds in the West, pretty easily too. Luck had nothing to with this, stop being such a poor sport and just accept the best team in the playoffs won this year.

The only thing i hate about their win was that game misconduct. fuck game misconducts in the finals, completely ruined the game for me.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> Funny...you could swap out the kings name in your post with the devils team name, and your post is just as, if not more, true
> 
> Also, you can get all the lucky bounces in the world, but with a goaltender as got as Quick was, no one is beating you. Even if my rangers made it to the finals, there is no way their offense would've exploded against him. Your post smacks of bitterness and an inability to give credit where credit is due. And honestly it makes you look like a whiny baby
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo


Read the last line of my post.



DeFeated Scumbag said:


> Divers? The Canucks, by far the biggest divers in the league
> Whiny? The Canucks
> Dirt? lol the Canucks
> Lucky? No one is lucky in hockey, the better team wins 99% of the time.
> ...


The Canucks may dive but they aren't the biggest divers in the league. San Jose, Detroit, and especially LA all dive more than Vancouver.

Whining - Drew Doughty is BY FAR the biggest whiner in the league. He is a cry baby and he is a bitch. When things don't go his way he throws a hissy fit (Phoenix series can't remember which game, offside call). He thinks just because he's a good player things should be handed to him on a silver plate. That guy needs a reality check. Quick is a whiner as well, begging the refs for a call when minimal contact is made on him.

Canucks are dirty? Is that why they were the only team in the league that didn't have any suspensions in the regular season?

It's not lucky that the Boston Bruins were a goal away from being bounced in the first round last year? (Same with the Canucks).

It's not lucky that all the big contenders this year got knocked out early? Vancouver was the only Cup threat that the Kings knocked out. St. Louis was too inexperienced and Phoenix/New Jersey both overachieved. 

If LA had faced the Red Wings or Blackhawks in the West they would have a much harder time dealing with them. 

In the East, Pittsburgh just happened to play the only team that had a chance of beating them. 

You are an idiot if you think luck does not play a factor in winning the Cup. A couple of right bounces and getting the right match ups goes a hell of a longer way than just being "good".


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> Read the last line of my post.


I did...and I still stand by my assertion that you look like a crybaby b/c your team didnt win. Actually, I just took a look at your city...lol bro, it REALLY smacks of bitterness now. Sad but true story of the day? The Canucks will always choke in the playoffs...always.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Joel Anthony said:


> Did he get away with it?


nope.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

:lmao Blackhawks and Redwings? Those are your big contenders? What a joke.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> I did...and I still stand by my assertion that you look like a crybaby b/c your team didnt win. Actually, I just took a look at your city...lol bro, it REALLY smacks of bitterness now. Sad but true story of the day? The Canucks will always choke in the playoffs...always.


You can't choke if you aren't seen as a contender in the first place. Been over this before, can't be bothered to waste my time explaining again especially on someone like you.



DeFeated Scumbag said:


> :lmao Blackhawks and Redwings? Those are your big contenders? What a joke.


The western teams that most people had making a splash in the playoffs this year:

Canucks
Red Wings
Blackhawks
Predators (forgot to mention them earlier)
Blues (I didn't think they were going to make it far but others did)

What's so funny?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The fact that the Red Wings were eliminated rather easily by the Preds(and they were eliminated rather easily by the Yotes who went on to get owned by the Kings) and Blackhawks were largely inconsistent with scoring throughout the whole season since they relied so heavily on their top players. The point is, the Kings beat the top 3 seeds in the West, also the best three teams in the West. Your previous impressions on the teams means nothing because this was a completely different year and the teams you listed(bar the predators) sucked in the playoffs.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> You can't choke if you aren't seen as a contender in the first place.


are you fucking serious? Canucks not contenders? number 1 seed two years in a row sounds like a contender to me...now you're just playing dumb bro.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Congrats LA Kings.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Went to the Kings parade today, fucking amazing atmosphere.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



McDubL said:


> Went to the Kings parade today, fucking amazing atmosphere.


Did you get to go to the rally in the Staples Center?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

No, that was only for the season ticket holders, at least that is what I was told.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



McDubL said:


> No, that was only for the season ticket holders, at least that is what I was told.


That makes sense. It's all good at least you went to the parade, lazy me instead of going I just watch the Euro Cup :no:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Let the free agency begin!

Hope the Ducks can sign some people that can score!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Well deserved.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

It was, he deserved them. The schedule for next season has been announced, season starts on Oct. 11th, Flyers opening at home against the Bruins, should be interesting to see them without Thomas now. 

Also, didn't see it get mentioned but Tampa getting Lindback is huge for them, he was a really good goaltender when he got the chance, and is like Rinne in size and style (not saying as good) but Tampa seems to finally have a good young goaltender, and a few more moves to being a force again. 

As well, it seems like Suter is going to test free agency, and it's possible they might lose both Suter & Weber, while I don't see them losing both, I think Suter is the one to go if either one of them do, and hopefully to the Flyers, would love to have him in Philly, but any team would haha. 

Then, with the draft on Friday, does anyone see Rick Nash being traded during the draft, offseason or near the trade deadline, since it's pretty obvious, he won't be playing for them much longer and better get something for him now before losing him in Free Agency next season.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



X-Spot said:


> It was, he deserved them. The schedule for next season has been announced, season starts on Oct. 11th, Flyers opening at home against the Bruins, should be interesting to see them without Thomas now.
> 
> Also, didn't see it get mentioned but Tampa getting Lindback is huge for them, he was a really good goaltender when he got the chance, and is like Rinne in size and style (not saying as good) but Tampa seems to finally have a good young goaltender, and a few more moves to being a force again.
> 
> ...


I liked that Lindback trade for Tampa also, he played very well last year in the games he was in. 

Suter also said his preferred destinations are in the West, so it's a pretty slim chance he will end up on the Flyers.

Nash will be traded to someone before the start of the season, possibly at the draft but it will happen before the season starts IMO.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I can hope he goes to the Flyers haha, also saw that Staal turned down a 10 year extension (can read it on NHL.com) so it looks like they either have to trade him, or he could test free agency where I don't see the penguins being able outbid teams with all the high priced players they have, so if they can't get the extension done, you'd have to think they would HAVE to trade him, and not risk losing him for nothing.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Read that Staal refuse to sign a 10 year deal with the pens, wonder where this leads to.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Be interesting to see what Staal could fetch in return, rumors are he wants to play along side Eric in Carolina. He could get traded tomorrow even, who knows.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



McDubL said:


> Read that Staal refuse to sign a 10 year deal with the pens, wonder where this leads to.


I'm hoping to the Leafs. They need a centre and he would fit well. 

My predictions for the top 5 draft picks:
1) Edmonton Oilers select Nail Yakupov 
2) Columbus Blue Jackets select Ryan Murray
3) Montreal Canadians select Mikhail Grigorenko
4) New York Islanders select Mathew Dumba
5) Toronto Maple Leafs select Alex Galchenyuk


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Rockstar said:


> I'm hoping to the Leafs. They need a centre and he would fit well.
> 
> My predictions for the top 5 draft picks:
> 1) Edmonton Oilers select Nail Yakupov
> ...


Not sure i would want anyone on the Leafs tbh, what would you be willing to give up?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



stadw0n306 said:


> Not sure i would want anyone on the Leafs tbh, what would you be willing to give up?


Who knows that Burke could pull to get Staal. I know we have a few players that look to be shipped out, including Luke Schenn who is a young D-man with a lot of potential. It will be interesting to see what happens with Staal.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Yay Galchenyuk to les glorieux ^_^

This makes me very happy.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

And there goes Staal, seems like a good trade for both teams, and shall be interesting to see the Staal brothers on the same line, and free's up room for the Penguins to go after Zach Parise so good move for them, surprised Filip Forsberg hasn't went yet, interesting to see where he goes.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I think that was a silly move on the part of Carolina. Sure they scored a big player, but still.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Shero is offering a big contract to Parise on July 1, Parise is really good friends with Crosby. I doubt Shero would make these moves if he felt signing Parise wasn't a very good possibility. If the Parise deal happens, the Pens are obviously the big winners of the offseason. Biased? Maybe, but whatever.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



-Mystery- said:


> Shero is offering a big contract to Parise on July 1, Parise is really good friends with Crosby. I doubt Shero would make these moves if he felt signing Parise wasn't a very good possibility. If the Parise deal happens, the Pens are obviously the big winners of the offseason. Biased? Maybe, but whatever.


No way, that is not biased in the least! The Pens have made out like gang busters last night alone! If they pick up Parise too, wow, they'll be killer next season.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



-Mystery- said:


> Shero is offering a big contract to Parise on July 1, Parise is really good friends with Crosby. I doubt Shero would make these moves if he felt signing Parise wasn't a very good possibility. If the Parise deal happens, the Pens are obviously the big winners of the offseason. Biased? Maybe, but whatever.


I would agree with you, thought if someone like the Rangers could get Rick Nash without giving up too much (thought I doubt seeing any team not giving up a lot as they are asking a lot for him), then it'd be tough to go against that. However as you said, if Parise does go to the Pens, be hard to say anyone else could out do that, to be able to have two lines with most likely Crosby/Parise and Malkin/Neal on two lines, very dangerous. Though I wouldn't book the Parise to pens train yet, as he really does want to stay in New Jersey, and they really need him to stay competitive in the tough Atlantic Division so you know they are going to try everything to keep him.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Well goodbye Lubo, i fear Bobby Ryan may be delt


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Parise will be a big addition wherever he goes. Would certainly make the Pens more potent. I'm not sure if it would be the biggest move as trades will probably determine that with the relatively weak FA class this year. I'm most intrigued with what happens with Suter and Weber personally. Semin to some degree as well.

Leafs need a centreman. Gonna have to be a trade to get a top line one though.

The best centres that are UFA or RFA are what? Jokinen, Gagner, Gaustad, and Arnott? Certainly not great. TRADE PLZ. Please not Gardner though.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Maybe Semin will come to Anaheim and play for Bruce again 

So when do you think Marc Stall is gonna wanna go to the Hurricanes now?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I dunno. Eric gave him a concussion, not sure he'd want to spend every day with him :side:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

You know its gonna happen eventually, brothers always end up playing together.

Anyone else thought it was ironic Malcom Subban go drafted by the Bruins?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Man oh man, it's really tough to see Staal go. I'll never forget the goal he scored in game 4 of the cup finals that changed the series around. I'm really excited to have Sutter on the team though, but i'm really gonna miss Staal.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Your a Penguins fan?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Just got a text that Luke Schenn got traded to the Flyers for JVR, Gonna be playing along side his brother now. How you feel bout this trade X-Spot?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



InYourFace said:


> Your a Penguins fan?


I always have been? lol


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Lulz, IYF, it's the only team he talks about in this thread. For the most part.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Flyers traded JVR to the Leafs for Luke Schenn, pretty interesting and with all the Flyers young talent, helps us a bit on defense, JVR has been injury prone his short career, but can be a monster when healthly, so both teams get good young talent, and helps needs for both teams so can't say anyone wins, except for maybe the Schenn family haha.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Lol at people thinking Parise to the Pens is a given. He will go to the team that offers him 1. A Cup contender 2. A large amount of money. And that's Detroit. I can actually see Minnesota making a huge push for Parise because he is from Minneapolis and they have cap space to offer him a huge contract.

Pens GM has also stated that they are trying to go after Suter more than Parise and it's a shame that Pens fans don't keep up to date with their own team, but hey what can ya do.

I see Suter re-signing with the Preds before he signs with the Pens. He has already stated that he wants to stay in the West. Detroit is probably the front runner here because they now need someone to replace Lidstrom.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Wow. JvR has 35 in him imo. Good trade for the Leafs all things considered. The strides Gardner and Aulie have taken made Schenn expendable and this is pretty good return. Hopefully JvR can put past injuries behind him the same way Lupul did to be a top forward for the Leafs. François Beauchemin for Lupul and Gardner is probably one of the most lop-sides trades in recent memory so hopefully this can work out well for the Leafs.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I think the real question is, what should the Ducks do with Bobby Ryan, he's all but came out a demanded to be traded from the Ducks, and a lot of teams are interested. I know the Ducks are asking a high price for him, so that could deter some teams for going after him, but if your the Ducks, should you trade him now and get as much as you can, or try and smooth things over with him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Ryan is under contract till 2015 is he not? He's not an immanent contract concern.



Alim said:


> Pens GM has also stated that they are trying to go after Suter more than Parise and it's a shame that Pens fans don't keep up to date with their own team, but hey what can ya do.


I'M NOT SURE WHAT YOU CAN DO ALIM YOU ROUGH AND TOUGH SUN OF A GUN.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Yeah but when one of your top players is demanding to be traded, it's a huge distraction day in and day out when everyone will be asked about it, and if they think he'll go, etc. etc. It's going to be one long headache if they can't smooth it over, and going to hurt the team in a long run, imo. Also I forgot the most important part of the JVR - Schenn trade, getting Schenn means we don't have to resign Matt Carle, thank god, he was horrible, so glad he'll be moving on and good luck for any team that gets him.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> Lol at people thinking Parise to the Pens is a given. He will go to the team that offers him 1. A Cup contender 2. A large amount of money. And that's Detroit. I can actually see Minnesota making a huge push for Parise because he is from Minneapolis and they have cap space to offer him a huge contract.
> 
> Pens GM has also stated that they are trying to go after Suter more than Parise and it's a shame that Pens fans don't keep up to date with their own team, but hey what can ya do.
> 
> I see Suter re-signing with the Preds before he signs with the Pens. He has already stated that he wants to stay in the West. Detroit is probably the front runner here because they now need someone to replace Lidstrom.


Word is Parise and Crosby have been communicating similarly to LeBron and Wade a few years ago. 

Parise is priority 1 since they've loaded up on defense and if that falls through, Suter is Shero's number 2. However, the Red Wings seem to be heavily invested in Suter along with the Preds of course.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

@ X-Spot: I meant more for a team looking to acquire him. He's worth paying a lot for when you got 3 years of him until he needs to be resigned.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



-Mystery- said:


> Word is Parise and Crosby have been communicating similarly to LeBron and Wade a few years ago.
> 
> Parise is priority 1 since they've loaded up on defense and if that falls through, Suter is Shero's number 2. However, the Red Wings seem to be heavily invested in Suter along with the Preds of course.


What do you mean "loaded up" on defense? Drafting a couple of teens last night doesn't change anything. Those guys aren't a sure thing to make the NHL and even if they do they're still years away. You also traded a top 4 dman for scraps. This is the same team that allowed 30 goals in one playoff series this year.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



JM said:


> @ X-Spot: I meant more for a team looking to acquire him. He's worth paying a lot for when you got 3 years of him until he needs to be resigned.


Ahh okay, but I do know the price is high, they were asking the Flyers for JVR (not possible now obviously), and Sean Couturier OR Brayden Schenn (maybe also a draft pick to be involved) while the Blue Jackets were asking for all 3 of them for Rick Nash, both teams want the trade to be centered around Brayden Schenn which the flyers had said they do not want to trade him, and really have been looking to shop JVR for two years now which is why this trade has happen, but I don't see the Flyers being done with some moves they want to make.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> What do you mean "loaded up" on defense? Drafting a couple of teens last night doesn't change anything. Those guys aren't a sure thing to make the NHL and even if they do they're still years away. You also traded a top 4 dman for scraps. This is the same team that allowed 30 goals in one playoff series this year.


Signing Suter doesn't change anything either lol, which is why it makes more sense to sign Parise than Suter. The team is loaded with defensive prospects (last night plus Joe Morrow, who was drafted last year). Adding Suter to the mix doesn't all of a sudden change the problems in Pittsburgh, the defense is still going to rely heavily on Fleur to bail them out hence why you sign Parise and wait a year or two for those defensive prospects to pan out then make serious Cup runs with young guns like Crosby, Malkin, Parise, and Neal with a stacked defense.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



-Mystery- said:


> Signing Suter doesn't change anything either lol, which is why it makes more sense to sign Parise than Suter. The team is loaded with defensive prospects (last night plus Joe Morrow, who was drafted last year). Adding Suter to the mix doesn't all of a sudden change the problems in Pittsburgh, the defense is still going to rely heavily on Fleur to bail them out hence why you sign Parise and wait a year or two for those defensive prospects to pan out then make serious Cup runs with young guns like Crosby, Malkin, Parise, and Neal with a stacked defense.


Why add a goal scoring winger when clearly scoring goals is not the problem? Pens were first in the league last season in terms of goals for and we all saw that they could score in the playoffs. Defense needs to be addressed and now that one of your top 4 has been traded for scraps it is an even bigger priority and Shero knows that. He didn't move a defenseman just so he could have more cap space to sign a forward. He did it to have more cap space to sign Suter.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> Why add a goal scoring winger when clearly scoring goals is not the problem? Pens were first in the league last season in terms of goals for and we all saw that they could score in the playoffs. Defense needs to be addressed and now that one of your top 4 has been traded for scraps it is an even bigger priority and Shero knows that. He didn't move a defenseman just so he could have more cap space to sign a forward. He did it to have more cap space to sign Suter.


Suter will not fix the problems that plague Pittsburgh, it's that simple. Do you really think the Pens have a better chance to win the Cup now with Suter or in a few years once these defensive prospects pan out with Parise? The point is moot anyways because Shero doesn't really have a shot at Suter and he knows that. Also, the Pens have been looking for YEARS to find someone to play wing with Crosby and this is their chance. Either way, Suter or Parise is coming to the Pens and that's fine by me. I'm glad my team has a luxury like that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Why are the Pens so far away from a cup right now to begin with? Last year they were "odds on favourites" for the cup and now they aren't close enough to be favourites when they add the top UFA defenceman. They are easily in a position to have a win now attitude...


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Pretty happy with the JVR for Schenn trade. A lot of my fellow Leaf fans have been calling for Schenn to get traded out for a bit now and we have a surplus of defence talent in Toronto so he won't be missed. I'm glad we got a big forward in JVR. Too bad we didn't get a centre, which we desperately need, but JVR should be a welcome addition to the Leafs lineup.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I'm laughing pretty hard at all the idiots on facebook reacting to the Leafs trading Schenn. 

Plus calling for Burke's head for trading a UFA THEY WEREN'T GOING TO RESIGN AYWAY and actually getting something for him.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



JM said:


> I'm laughing pretty hard at all the idiots on facebook reacting to the Leafs trading Schenn.
> 
> Plus calling for Burke's head for trading a UFA THEY WEREN'T GOING TO RESIGN AYWAY and actually getting something for him.


Yeah a lot of them are pretty silly. I think Burke is doing a good job, he's making things happen and it looks like he has a plan that he's working towards. Things don't just happen, they need time and work and smart moves. Smart moves which we know Burke is capable of, I mean he got the Sedin twins with a plan and smart moves, he can do something for the Leafs too.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



-Mystery- said:


> Word is Parise and Crosby have been communicating similarly to LeBron and Wade a few years ago.
> 
> Parise is priority 1 since they've loaded up on defense and if that falls through, Suter is Shero's number 2. However, the Red Wings seem to be heavily invested in Suter along with the Preds of course.


And if they both fall through, then Shero is a moron for not waiting until they actually had someone signed to trade their only reliable defender. Wish the Caps could have gotten Michalek for jack shit.

Other players dislike Crosby. Maybe they put it aside for his talent, but his peers voted him the biggest whiner in the NHL. Typically, players won't go play with someone they think is a bitch.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

When they have the 2 most skilled players in the league it'll be hard for players to not want to play there.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I could be wrong, but what was the last major free agency signing the Penguins had? They've gotten most of their players through trade or the draft right? I can't really think of any major free agency signings for the Pens the past few years? It could be because of Salary Cap reasons, but I can't really think of many, then again I don't follow them that closely so I wouldn't know, but has their been?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I kinda think it's because they haven't tried, idk. They've usually done a lot of their work at trade deadlines. Off the top of the my head though, Gonchar is the biggest. By far probably.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



> I always have been? lol


The fact that your from Canada threw me off.

See JM now the Schenn's are together, its the season of BROTHERS.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

He was expendable. Not fussed at all. As I said yesterday, :lmao at all the idiots on facebook trying to sound like they know more about what they're doing. JVR is definitely worth Schenn and when you have Gardner, Aulie all NHL ready you really don't need Schenn.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Wasnt saying it was a bad trade, just carrying on our convo from yesterday.

I keep hearing all this Bobby Ryan talk, were exactly is it saying that he wants out?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

It's been subtle as far as I know. Probably the media is making more of it then actually exists. He will be the easiest of the big 3 to trade though.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I dont know why they would trade him, dont you think there better off with him then against him.

If hes does get traded i will be one sad Duck, probably just as sad when the Ducks traded Kunitz & Mcdonald.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



JM said:


> I kinda think it's because they haven't tried, idk. They've usually done a lot of their work at trade deadlines. Off the top of the my head though, Gonchar is the biggest. By far probably.


Gonchar signed with the Pens in the offseason. Biggest FA signing Pens got in the past few years was Hossa back in 08.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

That was his question, who was the biggest FA signing they've had in recent memory...which is Gonchar. By far. Next biggest is probably Matt Cookie or Ruutu.

Your wrong about Hossa as well, they traded for him at the deadline and then he signed with Detroit in the off-season. What you going on about Bro cha cha.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/hockey/nhl/ducks/story/2012-06-24/bobby-ryan-rumors/55795006/1 

There is an article about it, but I also heard them say this on NHL Network during the draft coverage and such. I think he's getting sick of hearing it, and just wants it to be over. Now he is young so those things are going to get to him more then most players, and I know a few guys who knew/played against him back before his NHL days (the town he's from is like 2 towns away from me, so like 10-15 mins). They said he was immature back then as well, so maybe he just hasn't fully grown up yet and is too immature right now for all the rumors but don't see them going away anytime soon.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



JM said:


> That was his question, who was the biggest FA signing they've had in recent memory...which is Gonchar. By far. Next biggest is probably Matt Cookie or Ruutu.
> 
> Your wrong about Hossa as well, they traded for him at the deadline and then he signed with Detroit in the off-season. What you going on about Bro cha cha.


Yeah i read it wrong, i thought you were talking about deadline trades.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Sundin, Sakic, Bure and Oates make up the HOF class. 

First two were locks as far as I'm concerned. Second 2 are kind of surprising, I assumed 1 of them would get in as the 4th with Shanahan getting in as well. Always next year I suppose.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



JM said:


> Sundin, Sakic, Bure and Oates make up the HOF class.
> 
> First two were locks as far as I'm concerned. Second 2 are kind of surprising, I assumed 1 of them would get in as the 4th with Shanahan getting in as well. Always next year I suppose.


Bure is one of the best pure goal scorers of all time, he put asses in seats. He has waited 7 years to make the HHOF and is long overdue. 

Oates was long overdue as well.

Sakic is a first ballot HOFer no questions asked.

However Sundin making the HOF on his first year of eligibility is an absolute joke.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

So Justin Schultz signs with with the Edmonton Tankers. Guess he doesn't like winning.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

He wants to be a top 4 defensmen THIS year, and a lot of the teams he was talking to, that wasn't going to happen so part of the reason he signed with them. They still need help on the back end, and a goaltender to even consider them anything but they do have a good young core group to grow with so who knows where they will be in a few years.

I would be shocked if Marty signs anywhere but the Devils, he's hired an agent & is going to test free agency, just can't see him playing for another team. Also Alim, what's the word with Lou, with them signing Schneider to an extension, all but says they are gonna trade Lou. What are they asking for them and where is the most likely spot he'll be headed to, Toronto, back to Florida, or somewhere else?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

As much as it pains me to say, I think Roberto is traded this off season. It sucks because I would much rather go with the guy who has proven himself in the league for over a decade over a guy with roughly 70 NHL starts to his credit. The return that we could get by trading Schneider would be significantly better than the return we can get by trading Luongo, but that's only because of the length of Lou's contract.

Apparently Toronto has dropped out from the Luongo sweepstakes which is quite mind-boggling. Seems like Brian Burke is content with Reimer as his #1 goalie or maybe he is pursuing Jonathan Bernier. At this point Luongo to Florida seems likely because his family currently lives there, they are an up and coming young contender and he has previous ties there. Also with Jacob Markstrom's knee injuries he looks like he may be a few years away from the NHL. Dale Tallon has shown interest, but Gillis is asking for too much according to him. He wants one of Florida's top prospects and Tallon doesn't want to give one up. Right now they are looking for something in between and I don't think we see a Luongo deal for at least another few days.

The option of sign and trade with Schneider is still wide open however.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Brodeur might be available for the Leafs as well. As odd as that sounds.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

So the Flyers are in serious talks with the Blue Jackets for Rick Nash. According to Panaccio (who is close with the flyers), Columbus general manager Scott Howson is seeking forwards Brayden Schenn and Sean Couturier -- or one of them with several other players. 

NO! Just please no, this would be a terrible trade. Rick Nash is good sure, but Bryaden Schenn & Sean Couturier are very talented players and very young who can only grow. It's obviously our problem wasn't scoring last year, and the reason we got beat by the Devils is because their forecheck dominated us because our defense are slow, and don't move the puck quick enough. We need better defensemen, not Rick Nash by getting rid of two of our better young players, just a dumb trade if it actually happens, and I'd be very disappointed. Rick Nash is a very good player but I really do see how he would make the Flyers any closer to getting back to the Stanley Cup when our problems are elsewhere, of course a line that saw Giroux & Nash on it would be dangerous but no need to take two major parts of our young core, so hoping the trade won't include them, or it just doesn't happen.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



> The Minnesota Wild have landed prized free agents Zach Parise and Ryan Suter, sources told ESPN.com's Pierre LeBrun. Both deals are worth $98 million over 13 years.
> 
> For Parise, the move will be a homecoming after the Minneapolis native spent his first seven seasons with the New Jersey Devils. Pittsburgh, Philadelphia and Detroit were among the teams pursuing Parise.
> 
> ...


interesting.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I gotta say im very sad to see Parros go 

I like the signing of Souray and Allen, 2 big tough guys on D that they lacked last year.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Souray is a fucking cunt.

Be interesting to see how well the Wild do this year now that they signed Parise & Suter. They're getting pretty close to being a complete team.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Shero should just stick to trades and quit trying to sign free agents cause he's terrible at it. Thanks for assuring that the Pens are first round exits for the next 3 years, Shero.


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I'm hoping the Wings pick up Semin and Carle. To me, paying both Suter and Parise the amount of money they wanted and for the length of the contracts, was too much, so I'm not concerned that we lost out on the sweepstakes.

I'm aware of Semin's dismal year, but maybe a change of scenery and out of the shadow of Ovechkin would help.


----------



## Miester (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Carle is apparently close to signing with Tampa, so looks like you're gonna miss out on him.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Id like the Ducks to sign Semin, probably a little farfetched but i can dream.

Why do you hate Souray McQueen?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I've heard that Nash is going to LA and it's pretty much a done deal. I wonder who will be going the other way if that's true?


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

So Minnesota just went to a mediocre team, to one of the best in the NHL, they have a lot of young talent, a solid goalie when he's not injured but a equally talented backup, one of the best top lines in the NHL now with Parise-Koivu-Heately if that's how they go or could have top lines of Parise/Koivu & Heatley/Setoguchi and whoever Suter pairs up with will be a solid d-line as well, so they are going to be dangerous if they can avoid injures. I mean it was just last season that the Wild were the best team in the NHL before getting hit hard with the injury bug so interesting to see how they play this season.

Also, what does this do for Nashville and New Jersey, I have to believe now, Shea Weber is either going to be traded or be leaving next season as a UFA himself, and what does Jersey do to keep on plugging without Parise, who will be the next captain for their team and can they do as well without him, they are going to need their younger guys really to step up. 

It also leaves Semin as probably the biggest name left, and some are saying he might be going to the KHL so a lot of teams might be looking to trade for Rick Nash, so it should be interesting to see where he goes as now that Parise and Suter are off the market, these two Semin & Nash are the next two people I'm sure are watching to see where they go.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Nashville should be ok without Suter. They have a lot of D prospects like Ellis, Blum, Josi and others who should help heal the wound of Suter leaving.

New Jersey I feel will be ok as well. In the 2010/11 season they went on a tear in the second half of the season where they went 23-3-2 and Parise was not there for that run.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



InYourFace said:


> Id like the Ducks to sign Semin, probably a little farfetched but i can dream.
> 
> Why do you hate Souray McQueen?


His demeanor from what i've seen hes a fucking douche who likes to cheap shot people.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/story/?id=400580

I'm all for the 5 year max for contracts, mixed on the 5 year entry level contract and against the 10 year wait for unrestricted free agency. And I have a feeling we are heading towards other work stoppage, which will be a huge shame.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

At 12:45 am, TSN's Darren Dreger reported that Nashville Predators defenseman Shea Weber has agreed to a 14-year offer sheet with the Philadelphia Flyers for over $100 million. The Predators have 7 days to match, and their GM said they will match ANY offer he accepts if he signs an offer sheet, we'll see. I honestly don't know how the contract will be done as didn't know we had the money but Holmgren is crazy in finding ways to get what he wants and getting Weber would be HUGE for us.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

They'll match.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Thanks a lot Flyers, you're not going to get Weber and you prevented the rest of the league from doing so too


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

No one was going to get him anyway...


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



JM said:


> No one was going to get him anyway...


Agreed. Nashville would have matched any offer put on the table for him. They probably just weren't expecting to have to match a monster offer like this.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

If Nashville were to match the offer sheet and Weber told them he does not want to play in Nashville, it isn't a bad situation to be in for the Preds. Yeah, you have to keep him for at least one year and dish out 26M, but think about next off season when Weber does not have a NTC/NMC. 29 teams will be lining up to make gigantic offers for the best dman in the game. You would get a king's ransom and anyone they wanted. 

A signed Weber is arguably the most valuable player in the league


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

You see, the Flyers and Predators were already trying to work out a trade for Weber, but too many deadlines were passing without word from nashville so Holmgren decided to try and get him this week, and with the price he's making, it's actually going to be a little tough for a small market team like Nashville to match it, so it'll be interesting to see what happens, if the Preds match, if they make a sort of a deal where it won't only be picks that the Flyers send over if Pred's don't match it. I as well think Nashville will find a way to match it, so not getting all excited about Weber being a flyer yet, but just shows Holmgren isn't afraid to pull a trigger on someone when it's who he wants and doesn't want someone else to get.

Not many gm's takes the chances and does the thing he does and whether you like the Flyers or not, the things he has done, we are pretty set for the future and grabbing Weber will make an already dangerous team, that much tougher, so now I wait a week to see what happens.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> If Nashville were to match the offer sheet and Weber told them he does not want to play in Nashville, it isn't a bad situation to be in for the Preds. Yeah, you have to keep him for at least one year and dish out 26M, but think about next off season when Weber does not have a NTC/NMC. 29 teams will be lining up to make gigantic offers for the best dman in the game. You would get a king's ransom and anyone they wanted.
> 
> A signed Weber is arguably the most valuable player in the league


Nashville isn't going to match the offer just to trade him in one year and pay him 26 million for one fucking year. that's fucking retarded.


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Flyers will be arguably a top three team in the NHL if they get Weber, already have a great young offense and loaded with depth on defense. If the goal tending stays consistent then they will have an easy road to the cup finals.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Is Pronger coming back next year?


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

With or without Pronger they will be a great defensive team. They allowed a lot of goals but will lock down with the crop of guys they have, Pronger with Schenn/Weber will be deadly if he comes back healthy.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Kingslayer said:


> Is Pronger coming back next year?


highly unlikely.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



ogorodnikov said:


> Nashville isn't going to match the offer just to trade him in one year and pay him 26 million for one fucking year. that's fucking retarded.


Agreed.

Weber's contract offer is VERY front loaded, HUGE money goes out in the first couple of years. There is no way Nashville pays him that if they aren't planning on keeping him for a long time.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Kingslayer said:


> Is Pronger coming back next year?


Chances are very slim, but he is helping the Flyers as a scout as he works through his post-concussion syndrome.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



ogorodnikov said:


> Nashville isn't going to match the offer just to trade him in one year and pay him 26 million for one fucking year. that's fucking retarded.


It's not retarded, it's called managing assets. 

Yeah, it's a huge blow for Nashville to dish out 26M for one year of Weber, but how the hell are you going to explain to your fans that you lost the two best players in franchise history within 3 weeks? 

Not only that, but like I stated before; A signed Weber is arguably the most valuable player in the league. He is the best dman in the world; a perennial Norris candidate that does everything and is a leader. 

He does not have a no trade clause in his deal so he would be available for all 29 other teams. And all 29 other teams would be lining up for his services, making huge offers.

26M is a tough pill to swallow and is a lot of money to us, but are we forgetting that the owners of these teams are millionaires? They want to make money long-term don't they? 26M is an investment that can turn into more money a few years down the road.

Four low first round picks is not nearly enough compensation for a player like Weber. If they held onto him for one year, they would be able to get any prospect, more (better) draft picks, and almost any player in the league.

Weber would get a king's ransom in a trade and since 26M of his 110M deal is already paid in his first year, his value goes up even more.

Fucking retarded my ass


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

*sigh*



Alim said:


> It's not retarded, it's called managing assets.


no, it's not. it's retarded. Nashville makes 24 million in ticket sales. they'd have to pay Weber 26 million for one year. the amount of money wrapped up into Weber and Rinne if they matched is staggering.



> Yeah, it's a huge blow for Nashville to dish out 26M for one year of Weber, but how the hell are you going to explain to your fans that you lost the two best players in franchise history within 3 weeks?


because Suter wanted to play in Minnesota for less money. that's one thing explained. Weber is going to get too much money for a market like Nashville, that's another one. there are also ways to sell the fact that you still plan on being contenders, like trading back some of the picks to Philly for an RFA like Voracek or Meszaros or something. fans at first might like the idea of having Weber locked up, but in the long run it's not going to work at all.



> He does not have a no trade clause in his deal so he would be available for all 29 other teams. And all 29 other teams would be lining up for his services, making huge offers.


clauses in offer sheets don't carry over, by the way.



> 26M is a tough pill to swallow and is a lot of money to us, but are we forgetting that the owners of these teams are millionaires? They want to make money long-term don't they? 26M is an investment that can turn into more money a few years down the road.


26 million, followed by 26 million, followed by 26 million, followed by 26 million. the way the contract is structured is too much for Nashville to handle. it's different because Philadelphia could pay 110 million tomorrow if they wanted to, Nashville can't. not to mention the fact that they have a fucking assload of free agents to sign after next year. it's just not worth it. 

he's either a Flyer for life (more than likely) or a Predator for life. Nashville's not going to pay 26 million for 1 year of Weber for the intent of trading him. that's a LOT for them. that is, again, fucking retarded.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



ogorodnikov said:


> no, it's not. it's retarded. Nashville makes 24 million in ticket sales. they'd have to pay Weber 26 million for one year. the amount of money wrapped up into Weber and Rinne if they matched is staggering.


This is a moot point because Nashville is still 15M under the cap floor with pretty much everyone signed minus Weber. They are still going to have to spend no matter what and they will most likely lose money either way. But with Weber on the team ticket sales won't decrease as much as they would without him.



> because Suter wanted to play in Minnesota for less money. that's one thing explained. Weber is going to get too much money for a market like Nashville, that's another one. there are also ways to sell the fact that you still plan on being contenders, like trading back some of the picks to Philly for an RFA like Voracek or Meszaros or something. fans at first might like the idea of having Weber locked up, but in the long run it's not going to work at all.


Nashville first offered Suter a deal for around 90M. When he signed with Minny, Poile later stated that he did not have the opportunity to match Minny's offer. Suter clearly wanted out as not only did he not sign with the Preds, he left for more money too. 

Guys like Voracek and Meszaros won't make you contenders. The Preds didn't have trouble scoring goals last year seeing as how their PP was #1 in the league and Meszaros is just another top 4 dman that Nashville already has an abundance of. 



> clauses in offer sheets don't carry over, by the way.


Where did I say they did?



> 26 million, followed by 26 million, followed by 26 million, followed by 26 million. the way the contract is structured is too much for Nashville to handle. it's different because Philadelphia could pay 110 million tomorrow if they wanted to, Nashville can't. not to mention the fact that they have a fucking assload of free agents to sign after next year. it's just not worth it.
> 
> he's either a Flyer for life (more than likely) or a Predator for life. Nashville's not going to pay 26 million for 1 year of Weber for the intent of trading him. that's a LOT for them. that is, again, fucking retarded.


Another moot point because I suggested that they trade Weber after a year (when he is eligible for trade), not after three or four.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> > But with Weber on the team ticket sales won't decrease as much as they would without him.
> 
> 
> they make less in ticket sales than the potential ONE year of Weber. if they don't have Weber, they might lose ticket sales but at least they won't be spending a fucking assload of fucking money for one year of a player that probably doesn't want to be there.
> ...


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

say Alim, you really should check out hfboards.com. you'd fit in well there. i mean, who knew it would be so easy to deal with this Weber offer sheet? even Poile isn't as smart as you. they'd appreciate your infinite wisdom.

it's just that simple, just easily pay off the 26 million (because they're all millionaires, don't forget), trade him for prospects that might not work out and some picks and a few roster players and everything's fine! holy fuck, who knew?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

For your information I do post on HF and have brought up the same points that I discussed here and there were people agreeing with me


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> For your information I do post on HF and have brought up the same points that I discussed here and there were people agreeing with me


exactly.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Would rather take the opinion of people that post on one of the biggest hockey message boards on the internet than a wrestling one.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> Would rather take the opinion of people that post on one of the biggest hockey message boards on the internet than a wrestling one.


you're right, if you posted everything you've said so far on HFboards instead of here, it would've been more intelligent. you post on a wrestling forum about hockey, should i disregard your opinion because of what forum it's on? good to know you let everyone here know you respect their opinions a little less because they post it on a wrestling forum as opposed to a hockey one too. :lmao

what fucking horrible logic.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Lol @ that whole thing, anyway, *Alim* any word on Luongo yet? Are they waiting for things to die down, not getting as much as they hoped or wanted, or just plan on not trading him now? Obviously all the talk is going to be about Weber for the week until we see what happens, then probably about Nash once again. Is it still Toronto or Florida, any other teams stepping up yet to try and grab him?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I've heard it's still Toronto and Florida. I heard that Toronto had the best deal, then Florida stepped it up and then Toronto was working on putting together an ever better deal. I hope Toronto drops it, I don't think Lu is worth it. I say let Florida have him.

Not that you asked me.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



ogorodnikov said:


> you're right, if you posted everything you've said so far on HFboards instead of here, it would've been more intelligent. you post on a wrestling forum about hockey, should i disregard your opinion because of what forum it's on? good to know you let everyone here know you respect their opinions a little less because they post it on a wrestling forum as opposed to a hockey one too. :lmao
> 
> what fucking horrible logic.


You joined this forum last month. I've been posting here for 5 years. Every year these NHL threads are filled with the same talk by the same people who only watch their own team and no other team. 



X-Spot said:


> Lol @ that whole thing, anyway, *Alim* any word on Luongo yet? Are they waiting for things to die down, not getting as much as they hoped or wanted, or just plan on not trading him now? Obviously all the talk is going to be about Weber for the week until we see what happens, then probably about Nash once again. Is it still Toronto or Florida, any other teams stepping up yet to try and grab him?


Toronto seems to have stepped away for the time being due to the asking price being too high. Burke is apparently interested in Bernier from LA because his price would be significantly lower than Lou's. Fair enough, but it boggles my mind seeing as how Luongo is a top 5 goalie yet they would rather go with the unproven player. 

Florida on the other hand still has interest, but again, a deal has not been made because of the asking price. Gillis wants a top prospect + roster player and the Panthers don't want to give that up. 

Chicago had some interest as well, but the Canucks would rather not fix their biggest rival's Achilles heel unless the return is significant. 

At this point it seems as if Luongo may be playing for the Canucks in the 12-13 season which is fine by me seeing as how:

1. Having two great goalies is better than one
2. The duo carried our team to the Presidents' trophy last year so they have already proven they can work together
3. Having them both gives us a better chance to win the Cup and in the end that is the main goal
4. By next off season or even by the trade deadline, Luongo's value will only go up


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I watch other teams. :kobe3


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Rockstar said:


> I've heard it's still Toronto and Florida. I heard that Toronto had the best deal, then Florida stepped it up and then Toronto was working on putting together an ever better deal. I hope Toronto drops it, I don't think Lu is worth it. I say let Florida have him.
> 
> Not that you asked me.


Nah it's cool, I just know Alim is a Canucks fans so figured I'd ask him about it. Yeah, I think Toronto should step away, keep their prospects and try and find a goalie elsewhere, if the price is too much for them.



Alim said:


> Toronto seems to have stepped away for the time being due to the asking price being too high. Burke is apparently interested in Bernier from LA because his price would be significantly lower than Lou's. Fair enough, but it boggles my mind seeing as how Luongo is a top 5 goalie yet they would rather go with the unproven player.
> 
> Florida on the other hand still has interest, but again, a deal has not been made because of the asking price. Gillis wants a top prospect + roster player and the Panthers don't want to give that up.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I would agree, keeping both of them is a good thing but could it possibly be a distraction, obviously it wasn't last year but it's got a different feel to it this year. With everyone expecting him to be dealt, even Luongo himself. Unless they get like a huge prospect or one of their better plays, no way should they trade him to Chicago for the reasons you stated, would be a very bad idea to give him to the Blackhawks.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



X-Spot said:


> Yeah, I would agree, keeping both of them is a good thing but could it possibly be a distraction, obviously it wasn't last year but it's got a different feel to it this year. With everyone expecting him to be dealt, even Luongo himself. Unless they get like a huge prospect or one of their better plays, no way should they trade him to Chicago for the reasons you stated, would be a very bad idea to give him to the Blackhawks.


I don't think it would be a distraction. Luongo is not only Schneider's mentor but they are very good friends too. Lou is supportive of Schneids, and vice versa. The locker room, management, and the rest of the organization loves Roberto as well it's just that the fans that don't for all the wrong reasons. But who cares what the fans think?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I think Vancouver will end up getting rid of Lu, even if they have to lower their expectations a bit. I can't see them shelling out that much money for two goalies for ten years each. That's big money, it's what? 1/7 of their entire cap space? Something like that. Anyway, I'm expecting Florida to get Lu but I'm not ruling the Leafs out either. I think this whole Bernier thing is just to show Vancouver that we have other options.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Rockstar said:


> I think Vancouver will end up getting rid of Lu, even if they have to lower their expectations a bit. I can't see them shelling out that much money for two goalies for ten years each. That's big money, it's what? 1/7 of their entire cap space? Something like that. Anyway, I'm expecting Florida to get Lu but I'm not ruling the Leafs out either. I think this whole Bernier thing is just to show Vancouver that we have other options.


We still have over 3M in cap space with no RFAs left to sign. The only way I see Luongo getting moved now is if we land Doan because he'll be getting something around 5M.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> We still have over 3M in cap space with no RFAs left to sign. The only way I see Luongo getting moved now is if we land Doan because he'll be getting something around 5M.


Yeah but still. I just can't see Vancouver management being happy with spending over 10 million on goaltenders alone.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Rockstar said:


> Yeah but still. I just can't see Vancouver management being happy with spending over 10 million on goaltenders alone.


Vancouver isn't a budget team, money is not an issue and if the cap space isn't being used anywhere else then why not?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



Alim said:


> For your information I do post on HF and have brought up the same points that I discussed here and there were people agreeing with me


What's your username on there?


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Rick Nash to the Rangers


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



stadw0n306 said:


> What's your username on there?


PM'd it to you


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



> the Columbus Blue Jackets traded their captain to the Rangers on Monday along with defenseman Steven Delisle and a conditional third-round selection in the 2013 NHL Draft in exchange for forwards Brandon Dubinsky and Artem Anisimov, defenseman Tim Erixon and the Rangers' first-round selection in the 2013 Draft.
> 
> If the Rangers advance to the 2013 Stanley Cup Final, Columbus will retain its third-round pick.


Interesting


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

garbage trade for the Jackets. Amazing trade for the Rangers, especially because Nash gives them what they lacked badly last year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Weber staying in Nashville. SHOCKER.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



JM said:


> Weber staying in Nashville. SHOCKER.


Yeah I was shocked by that too. I was sure that Nashville would take the compensation and then trade back a couple of first round picks for some players.

Anyways, I'm hearing that Bernier is almost officially a Leaf and that it'll be announced today. I've heard that the deal is Frattin + 2nd round pick for Bernier. Could be wrong though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

I was being sarcastic. Hmmm. Were you?

Bernier. Not sure how to feel about this. Will have to watch some stuff on youtube.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



JM said:


> I was being sarcastic. Hmmm. Were you?
> 
> Bernier. Not sure how to feel about this. Will have to watch some stuff on youtube.


Honestly, I was a bit surprised. Sure he's their captain and all but they really could have gone in another direction with the franchise and that would have been a good point to start at. I thought they'd take the compensation and then trade back a couple of picks for players and start rebuilding.


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

But if they didn't match the offer, you would have pretty much lost the fan base by losing both Suter and Weber so close to each other. Also just saw that Alexander Semin signed with the Carolina Hurricanes, they look to be a pretty strong team, pretty good young core and if Semin can play motivated, on a line most likely with the Staal brothers (as they want Eric to play wing, with Jordan being the number one center), could be good team this year if everyone can stay healthy.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

And so the dominoes are falling....

Nashville matches the offer sheet, Nash is traded, and Semin signs all in a time span of 3 days. Luongo to be traded next??


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

oh look, Weber to Nashville. can't wait for them to trade him after 1 year, because that'd be so smart. right Alim?

*HURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR*


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> garbage trade for the Jackets. Amazing trade for the Rangers, especially because Nash gives them what they lacked badly last year.


It really isn't that bad. Nash has a large contract, and is one player. Columbus needs a bunch of players to fill out their roster for the future. They got a bunch of young guys with potential to be 50 point producers, and a 1st.

But none of those guys are going to sell jerseys either. Would have been a great trade if they got Yakupov in the draft.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

Anyone here getting NHL13 for PS3 and interested in joining my GM Connected league(if you haven't heard yet, GM Connected is basically online Franchise Mode)


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*

The NHL: Where Lockouts Happen.

When we getting a KHL thread? :side:


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

This sport is dead.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

I fucking hate lockouts


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*



Makaveli said:


> This sport is dead.


I wouldn't say it's dead but it's no doubt on life support. It's really sad that this is the 4th lockout/strike in the last 20 years and the second in the last 8 years. Fucking unreal. But let's take out the players and owners for one minute. No matter what happens, one man needs to go and go now and that is Gary Bettman. IMO, he has ruined this game more than the owners and players combined. They each deserve some blame in this mess but Gary is the real bum in this mess. Go away, Gary.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

January 14 is the drop dead date for a season. The amount of interest that I've lost in this league is astounding. Not sure if I'll be back this year even if they get a deal done. 

This league will remain a joke until they get rid of Bettman.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

Yep here too.

For us over here it would mean a lot of NHL players will turn up in out league ( so far our top league has turned NHL players down and they have to play in the second league ). Personally im against it since our local team is doing great right now and there are some teams that will gain big time from NHL players. We arent one of them.

So please solve it!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

I have also lost a lot of interest in the sport. Probably wont be half as interest once it gets going again.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

if you are Canadian, you can get a good early morning double header starting in a few hours for your hockey fix. Spengler Cup final between Davos and Canada at 6am EST, and then Canada/Russia from the World Juniors at 9am EST.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

Whenever there is a lockout for any sport I automatically assume the worst and think that the season is over. Even with the recent lockouts of the NBA and NFL that had their seasons resume shortly before and during. People keep coming up to me because I'm known as "The Hockey Guy" at my school since I'm the only one who plays, and they say "I don't think there will be a season it's half over, how's that going?!" and I just say yeah I lost faith back in July when I heard rumors about it and stuff. It's weird.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

No point in saving this season as it stands.

The NHL has fucked over any fanbase it _had_ one too many times with this shit. And the players association has just as big of a role in this.

Greed > Everything else. Once again.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

I stopped watching after the lockout in '04-05. I love hockey, but was so mad that I didn't care anymore. I was willing to give it another chance after catching parts of the playoffs last year. However, after this time around, I'm finished with the NHL and never coming back. 

If the players and owners can't figure out how to make all of this work and split the money they're making in a way that satisfies everyone, I want no part of it. I'll watch the NBA, college basketball, and do other things with my time.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*



A$AP said:


> No point in saving this season as it stands.
> 
> The NHL has fucked over any fanbase it _had_ one too many times with this shit. And the players association has just as big of a role in this.
> 
> Greed > Everything else. Once again.


*My argument is they are playing a sport for a living, what difference does it make if it's 1 million dollars or 2 million dollars (that's an example, obviously), you're living your dream and you're going to complain about how much money you make when I pay hundreds if not thousands of dollars to play it now in high school? I just think that's kind of ridiculous. 

I'd be glad to make 200,000 playing a sport let alone millions.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

If these were your millions of dollars I highly doubt you would be ringing the same tune. Yeah this is incredibly annoying, but imagine your owner just told you that he's going to pay you less while also removing some of your worker rights? I highly doubt you would just accept that as is. Of course it has gotten ridiculous now as the things separating them isn't that huge.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*



> Jeff O'Neill ‏@odognine2
> 
> BREAKING- #NHLLOCKOUT is over. Camp opens Jan 12. 50 game season. #lockout





> Bret Hedican ‏@BretHedican
> 
> I'm hearing that the #NHL #Lockout is over! Let's get back 2 watching the greatest gm on earth! & let's not allow this to ever happen again!


Those are obviously 2 former players.




> Rich Chere @Ledger_NJDevils
> 
> One Devils player: "I'm hearing (lockout is over). I'm ready to go, but I'll believe it when I see it... I'm just waiting for the call."


Others are saying, no deal yet, but it certainly sounds like some serious movement is happening.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

They've agreed on pensions. If they don't seal the deal tonight the players will most likely disband the union and the lawsuits will start rolling in.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

*Couldn't give less of a fuck about the rest of this season, I just want to make sure there is a next season.*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

Lockout should be over within the next 48. We will have hockey this season. Should be a great season. Every game counts in such a short season, it'll be exciting. Go Leafs Go!


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*



Rockstar said:


> Lockout should be over within the next 48. We will have hockey this season. Should be a great season. Every game counts in such a short season, it'll be exciting. *Go Leafs Go!*


*:lmao Maybe in the short time they have left Toronto can pull off some wins and do something for once!*


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

Its over! The lockout is over!


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

fina-fucking-*LLY*


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*










This mother fucker right here.


----------



## Evolution10 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

It's over!!!!!!!! hockey is backkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

yes!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

About time.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

About time, finally we get some real hockey going


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

The "logic" that some people use that they think they deserve some entitlement or free service or gratification for entertainment they pay for is unbelievable. You are going to stop watching because you didnt get hockey, you are going to grumble and think you should be given a hug and a cuddle. The lockout has nothing to do with the fans so why do you think you are involved. Why would you stop watching something you have enjoyed for I assume years because of a few months off.

People are going " The seasons back!!! Im going to boycott!!!" fuck off


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

HOCKEY IS BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!!!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

Thank goodness. I was sick of watching Basketball at the bar.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I actually wanted to see what would happen if it actually did get cancelled... just like NBA's lockout last year

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

oh man, look at the fucks I give. :kobe

lol toronto fans should be happy though,they always start out well before they tank completely so they'll probably finally make the playoffs.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

Don't have to watch football anymore. :mark:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

Yeap, looks like the lockout is over. Should we thank Gary Bettman?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*



A$AP said:


> Don't have to watch football anymore. :mark:


Where in Canada you from ASAP?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*



Cycloneon said:


> I actually wanted to see what would happen if it actually did get cancelled... just like NBA's lockout last year
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


NBA played a half season last year.

We need this thread stickied btw.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*



Stad. said:


> Where in Canada you from ASAP?


I'm from Vancouver but living in Victoria for school atm.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

GO FLAMES GO!!!!

Yes, so excited to hear this news. I honestly thought we were going to lose another season but at the same time, I had a feeling if a deal was going to be reached, it wasn't going to be until the last minute basically. I can't wait to see NHL hockey back.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*



A$AP said:


> I'm from Vancouver but living in Victoria for school atm.


loluvic. although I go there too. :side:


at least one thing is finally back on...my hate for the fucking Canucks. :kobe3


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*



A$AP said:


> I'm from Vancouver but living in Victoria for school atm.


Nucks fan?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*



Showtime said:


> loluvic. although I go there too. :side:


Tell me about it eyton



Showtime said:


> at least one thing is finally back on...my hate for the fucking Canucks. :kobe3


Was raised a Rangers fan cause my families originally from Long Island. 

Got a little bit of biase for the Canucks though. bama


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

Ok, need to remember what off-season moves the Leafs made. I know we have JVR now . 

We didn't get a goalie. Or a centre...

Should be ready for a good season!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

Are Maple Leafs still trying to get LUO? I remember in August/July they were, then something happened for about 5 months and now I'm curious. :hmm:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

Well nothing was happening during the lockout. I'm not really sure. Maybe?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fantasy-sports/649550-espn-fantasy-hockey.html#post12460507


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

Some reports saying it's a done deal others saying talks broke down. You never know.

It'd be weird seeing him play for the Leafs.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

Look at these lockout player stats: http://www.eliteprospects.com/lockout_scoring.php

Geno beasting all over the place. Tavares too.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*










That photo showed up all over twitter in early December. It was kinda funny though cause Luongo's "unofficial" twitter said...










Clever.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

I had honestly forgotten about all the trades and signings. Nash in New York!?


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

*:datass dat nhl <3*


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

Even a 10 game bad streak will completely fuck a team in a 48 game season. A lot less room for error here.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

*Should be really exciting, even though it just won't be the same watching Detroit without Lids.*


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

Endured some dry spells with the Rangers before the last couple here.

It's only a matter of time before we take what's ours again.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

Sign up for fantasy hockey guiz.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

*Rangers, Caps, and Bruins have been changed for the better. All the canadian teams seem to be getting worse and worse, especially calgary. I remember them being a tough opponent back in the playoffs of the mid 2000s.*


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

Anaheim fell off. San Jose fell off. Vancouver is probably going to have their last really good year before they start declining. That's already happening to Detroit which is a shame because the core there was so damn good. Nashville needs to make some moves on the roster. 

Edmonton will be on the rise but their defence is still pretty non existent. Minnesota has contender potential. Blackhawks can definitely rise again. 

The east looks pretty stable in comparison. I'm predicting Washington to be the main pain in the ass for us this year in the long run. Pittsburgh will obviously be a problem.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*



TantruM said:


> *Is fantasy hockey fun?*


Of course it's fun. I wouldn't do it if it was't.



A$AP said:


> Where does one sign up for fantasy hockey?


In the fantasy section silly nilly. I literally just linked everyone a few posts ago.

Here's the link again: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fantasy-sports/649550-espn-fantasy-hockey.html


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

:lol

I would but I'm no good at those things.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

Woke up the text alert from TSN at 8 AM that they reached an agreement and it just made the entire day better. They were close to having no season, but they fucking did it! I can't wait to watch my team hit the ice on opening night, be it the 15th or 19th.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*










:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb

That is all.​


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

YES!!!HOCKEY IS BACK!!!!GO KINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

WOOOOO! GO LEAFS GO!

I'm setting myself up for disappointment again :no:


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*



DubC said:


> YES!!!HOCKEY IS BACK!!!!GO KINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


Kopi is out for 3 weeks apparently.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

The GOAT NHL poster has arrived


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*



Alim said:


> The GOAT NHL poster has arrived


I got here like 2 hours ago. :draper


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

This thread better be popping this year. It's been fucking awful for 2 years at least. I WANT ACTIVITY.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

make me the sports mod and this thread will have more activity than you've ever seen JM. I CAN DO IT, I JUST WANT POWER. :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

:side:

So Luongo is obviously going to be traded? Who was showing interest before the lockout? Chicago, Edmonton, Toronto and Florida if I recall correctly. Florida was Luongo's first choice as that's where his home is.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

Toronto, Edmonton & Florida according to Bob McKenzie. 

Right before the lockout it was between Toronto and Florida. Chicago seems to be out of the running at this point.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

All 14 teams who miss the playoffs have an equal shot at #1 overall, so you're not being rewarded for sucking dick anymore. 

About time.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

Luongo is better off in Florida, imo. There a lot more positives for him there but I'd like to hear what the Toronto fans on this forum have to say about potentially having Luongo on their team.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

Vancouver probably won't want to trade him within the conference.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

Florida is fine at the goalie position tbh, hardly see why they should bother with Luongo and his contract. Toronto needs him the most and he would be a fine fit at Edmonton where they're pretty inconsistent on defense and with their goaltending.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

Toronto will never make the playoffs until they get a playoff caliber goalie


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

The names being thrown around prior to the lockout were nothing spectacular so I won't be annoyed if Toronto trades for him. I don't think Vancouver will get much anyway because they are desperate to move him and not that many teams are showing interest.

iirc, Kulamin, Bozak, Fransen, Kadri, Komisarek, ya...


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

They definitely won't trade him to Edmonton or Chicago unless it's spectacular. He wants to be out east and they're not going to want to make the teams they face most stronger. 

He'd be a better fit in Toronto or Florida anyways. The problem is in the guy damaging his credibility so badly that you forget that he was an Olympic goalie just 3 years ago.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

In reality Vancouver is probably better off just buying him out if the new CBA has an initial free buyout clause. Any trade Vancouver makes they are probably going to have to take on a bad contract (or two) and the cap space created by buying him out is probably more valuable than any player they are going to get back.

Same goes for Philly w/ Bryzgalov and MOST DEFINITELY Montreal w/ Scott Gomez.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

he hasn't really hurt his own credibility. it's the annoying vancouver fans that hate everyone that isn't PERFECT. so basically they hate everyone.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

Lez go HABS

PK all day.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*



JM said:


> The names being thrown around prior to the lockout were nothing spectacular so I won't be annoyed if Toronto trades for him. I don't think Vancouver will get much anyway because they are desperate to move him and not that many teams are showing interest.
> 
> iirc, Kulamin, Bozak, Fransen, Kadri, Komisarek, ya...


I'd take Kulemin on the Pens. Him and Malkin have had great chemistry this year on Metallurg.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

The outrage @ PK not resigning with the Habs this year would be hilarious. Its definitely a possibility with them deciding on 60 mill for next year.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

So glad hockey is finally back. About damn time. 



JM said:


> Ok, need to remember what off-season moves the Leafs made. I know we have JVR now .
> 
> We didn't get a goalie. Or a centre...
> 
> Should be ready for a good season!


Well if all things go according to plan, JVR will be our centre. He has played centre before, outside of the NHL, apparently his numbers were good but it's a different ballgame in the NHL obviously. 



Showtime said:


> Are Maple Leafs still trying to get LUO? I remember in August/July they were, then something happened for about 5 months and now I'm curious. :hmm:


Yeah, still lots of rumours that the deal will be announced as soon as the CBA is finalized. 



TantruM said:


> *Rangers, Caps, and Bruins have been changed for the better. All the canadian teams seem to be getting worse and worse, especially calgary. I remember them being a tough opponent back in the playoffs of the mid 2000s.*


Not all of the Canadian teams have been getting worse. Edmonton has been picking up lots of young and talented players, they'll be a force in a few years. Leafs have been slowly improving too. 



JM said:


> In reality Vancouver is probably better off just buying him out if the new CBA has an initial free buyout clause. Any trade Vancouver makes they are probably going to have to take on a bad contract (or two) and the cap space created by buying him out is probably more valuable than any player they are going to get back.
> 
> Same goes for Philly w/ Bryzgalov and MOST DEFINITELY Montreal w/ Scott Gomez.


Buying out Lu would be a bad move. Vancouver would be paying for him for a very, very long time if they bought him out. They'd be smart to trade him, get rid of that salary hit all together and get something in return. 

I've read that a Toronto/Vancouver trade would consist of Lu going to Toronto with Bozak and someone else going to Vancouver. 



Stad. said:


> I'd take Kulemin on the Pens. Him and Malkin have had great chemistry this year on Metallurg.


I'd like it if the Pens would take him too. Do not like Kulemin. 

This threads need to be stickied along with the other sports leagues threads. Freakin' tennis is stickied but NHL isn't? Da hell?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

pretty sure buying him out means they would only pay him once this year for like 2/3rd of his total money owed from his contract.


----------



## geekgoddess (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

Looks like the lockout is finally over. I've missed it a lot and I'm ready for some games.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

I don't control stickies. MrMister does that, and I assume Joel.



Rockstar said:


> Buying out Lu would be a bad move. Vancouver would be paying for him for a very, very long time if they bought him out. They'd be smart to trade him, get rid of that salary hit all together and get something in return.
> 
> I've read that a Toronto/Vancouver trade would consist of Lu going to Toronto with Bozak and someone else going to Vancouver


Bad move? It would be a bad move for anyone to trade for the guy with how screwed Gillis and how desperate he is to get Luongo off the team. 

Do you know how fucked Gillis is with the new CBA? If Luongo retires in 5 years the cap hit goes BACK to Vancouver and there's nothing they can do about it. Now if they but him out they can trade his rights to any team in the league and under a more favourable contract he will probably get more return. Or you can just buy him out and get the cap space instead of having a RIDICULOUS percentage of your cap space tied up in goaltending.

It's not like the phone was ringing off the hook for Lou anyway. If Florida isn't willing to give them what they want and Toronto realizes they can pretty much have Gillis by the balls then Gillis is pretty much screwed.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*

Good be interesting to see if Parise & Suter actually help the Wild in this shortened season.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*



Showtime said:


> he hasn't really hurt his own credibility. it's the annoying vancouver fans that hate everyone that isn't PERFECT. so basically they hate everyone.



I think we/they (I don't want the Canucks to win but I'll root for them when all my other favorites are down) just want Luongo gone because he isn't the best goalie on the team. Eddie Lack would be a fine backup, and if Luongo went to Toronto, they could likely get Kessel as well.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*



obby said:


> I think we/they (I don't want the Canucks to win but I'll root for them when all my other favorites are down) just want Luongo gone because he isn't the best goalie on the team. Eddie Lack would be a fine backup, and if Luongo went to Toronto, they could likely get Kessel as well.


lolno


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

It's great that the NHL resolved its lockout because a lot of fans came back last year, especially down here with the Panthers finally making the playoffs. It would have sucked not to see them again this year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*



obby said:


> I think we/they (I don't want the Canucks to win but I'll root for them when all my other favorites are down) just want Luongo gone because he isn't the best goalie on the team. Eddie Lack would be a fine backup, and if Luongo went to Toronto, they could likely get Kessel as well.


For starters, all your other favourites? Pick a team bro. 

Secondly? Kessel? :lmao Not a chance in hell. Desperate to trade someone signed for another decade does not yield another teams top scorer. Ya, no.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

about freaking time, finally some sports to watch on a weekday night, as I can't stand the NBA


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Year of the Alien!


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

It's going down :mark:

Someone sticky this shit immediately.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Bozak and Kadri for Luongo, get it done Burke or GTFO out of Toronto.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

LOL we're definitively not getting Kessel for Luo.

Probably be something like Bozak and Khadri/2nd


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Strombone ‏@strombone1
So wtf do we do now @NotBobbyLu ???


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Another F'n Lockout*



JM said:


> For starters, all your other favourites? Pick a team bro.
> 
> Secondly? Kessel? :lmao Not a chance in hell. Desperate to trade someone signed for another decade does not yield another teams top scorer. Ya, no.


Fuck, you're right. It's been a while since I thought about Hockey seriously :hmm:

As for the favorites thing, the Flames are my all time favorite team, but I want the leafs to win right now simply because I've always liked them and I want them to surprise the naysayers by going all the way. So the Canucks go third, I guess.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Canada will implode when the Leafs eventually make the playoffs again. They've got the most spread out fanbase in the NHL.


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

YES!!! finally

Go Ducks!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

I still don't trust Corey Crawford in net, and the only good thing about this lockout was that it allowed Marián Hossa to get his health back.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

fuck hating Hockey, football is going to end soon and I need at least two sports to follow at ALL times. Need a DUCKS sig asap, although hopefully we break up the team a bit this year and rebuild properly as we're still too top heavy and dependent on how well our top 4 guys perform each night. Our defense is rather bad too. Hell, we need a lot of things right now. 

also obby, I recommend you pick one favorite and support no others, especially not JM's team, otherwise he's going to give you hell throughout this thread like he does to Canadian in the NBA thread. :side:


also JM stop being a lazy ass and sticky the thread. just because mrmr does it doesn't mean AN ADMIN doesn't have the ability to do so as well. ***** plz. :kobe


ALSO we need more discussion this year rather than just mindless comments about your own team. like this luongo shit, it's DISCUSSION not just some shit like "omg guies, the ducks won 4-2 today, we were SO GOOD, let's hope it continues".


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Bobby Ryan gon get traded.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Ducks could easily be another sleeper team. Colorado too. Especially with a shorter season.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Seems like TSN analyst and hockey expert Farhan Lalji has the same mentality as me about Luongo to the Leafs. 

According to him, Lou would CARRY the Leafs into the playoffs, just like how he carried the Canucks on his back 6 years ago.

To the people that doubt Luongo's ability, character, and mental fortitude, you guys can suck it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Why do people care so much if this thread is stickied? If it's active it's on page 1 anyway. This section has too many stickies as is. Threads like the NBA and NFL discussion will be on the main page ALL YEAR regardless if they are stickies or not. There's not much point.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Thank god Hockey is back. There's only so much NFL, I hate College sports and Basketball is plain boring. Don't get me started on "Spring Training" games. We here in Boston get the privilege to see all of them on NESN for the BoSox.

Opening night first period is just fights. No hockey-just fights. Boston Vs. Dallas, Pitt Vs. Philly ect..


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

*It's great to play hockey, but now I also get to watch it. This lockout really showed me I can't take watching my favorite thing for granted.*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Center Ice has been ordered officially. Waiting on that Schedule now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Cant wait to finally see Kings raise up the banner!


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

48 regular season games until Filip Forsberg gets his ass to DC. :mark::mark::mark::mark:
Caps are gonna be a lame ass mess. No scoring at all outside of Ovi (Backstrom's got a concussion), a rookie in net, no real stable d outside of Carlson and Alzner and a new head coach. Can't wait. From this post to God's ears I hope we trade for Bobby Ryan.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Maple Leafs fired Brian Burke :lmao


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Toronto is imploding right now. :lol


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Can't believe Burke was fired. I was really looking forward to what else he could do with the team. He did a lot for them in the time he had and I think with more time he could have made something great.

With that being said, I always support the Blue and White and I'm looking forward to the next chapter in the Toronto Maple Leafs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*



A$AP said:


> Toronto is imploding right now. :lol


Imploding? There's in initial state of shock and then people look ahead. That's the nature of the business.

Despite the obvious lack of playoffs Burke hasn't crippled the Leafs with horrible contracts and they are "on paper" better than the team he took over. He's made some great trades (Jason Blake trade the obvious best trade) and the Beuchamim trade was a huge steal. Obviously some not as good trades. That's the way it goes with this. 

We'll see where things go from here.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

james duthie ‏@tsnjamesduthie
Despite some denials, the tweet earlier from @EnricoCiccone is accurate. The Flyers are interested in Roberto Luongo.

james duthie ‏@tsnjamesduthie
Doesn't mean they are going to get him. Doesn't necessarily mean they'll make an offer. But they've inquired. Could buy out Bryz in June.

:mark:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

:lmao Dave Nonis took over for Burke!

HAVING A FLASHBACK RITE NOW GUISE


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*



JM said:


> Imploding? There's in initial state of shock and then people look ahead. That's the nature of the business.
> 
> Despite the obvious lack of playoffs Burke hasn't crippled the Leafs with horrible contracts and they are "on paper" better than the team he took over. He's made some great trades (Jason Blake trade the obvious best trade) and the Beuchamim trade was a huge steal. Obviously some not as good trades. That's the way it goes with this.
> 
> We'll see where things go from here.


It'll be interesting. It's literally mirroring what happened in Vancouver though which is funny. I wonder what this will do to the Luongo trade.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

It'll probably happen since everyone but Burke wanted it done...


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

The timing of the firing is the weirdest part. This is gunna be an interesting pre-season.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

*I might get to play at the Consol Energy Center this year. (Y)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*



JM said:


> It'll probably happen since everyone but Burke wanted it done...


And Burke was smart not to take it. I've heard that Vancouver wanted Gardiner AND Kadri for Lu. If Nonis gives them up, I will instantly dislike him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Nonis really shouldn't be the one you direct your hatred at if this deal happens. Nonis is likely only still there because he's willing to have strong ownership influence where as Burke wasn't. If the deal happens it's because ownership wants it to happen.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Burke got canned because ownership wanted Luongo and he wasn't willing to pay up.

You aren't going to get a franchise goalie for scraps like Kulemin and Bozak.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*



Alim said:


> Burke got canned because ownership wanted Luongo and he wasn't willing to pay up.
> 
> You aren't going to get a franchise goalie for scraps like Kulemin and Bozak.


No he didn't. He got canned because the new ownership didn't like his style. Simple as that.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Lockout officially over. Schedules released here:

http://www.nhl.com/ice/page.htm?id=85750&navid=DL|NHL|home

Let's play hockey!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Got my tickets for Kings/Blackhawks :mark: So excited!


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Starting to think Roberto Luongo may not be traded. The Canucks signed defenseman Cam Barker and in a truncated season, two goalies is very beneficiary. Now, what happens come playoff time if Luongo outplays Schneider?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*



DubC said:


> Got my tickets for Kings/Blackhawks :mark: So excited!


You confuse me my friend 

So if the Ducks get off to good start they have a shot at making the playoffs with this shortened season, so i'm full of optimism.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Confuse you? How?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Your a Angels and a Kings fan, it doesn't quite compute haha.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Oh lol, my uncle is a HUGE Kings fan and I would watch games with him since I was 5.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Well that excuse just isn't good enough bro haha.

& im gonna apologize right now for the ass whipping the Ducks are gonna give the Kings.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

The Ducks are such a wild card team this year. Hiller hasn't been able to stay healthy but they have John Gibson in camp and Viktor Fasth in camp. They really underachieved the last couple years. This could be the last year with Teemu Selanne (where have I heard that before?). Both Getzlaf and Perry are in contract years. I liked the signings of Sheldon Souray and Bryan Allen. Cam Fowler showed flashes of being a #1 D last year. Emerson Etem or Rickard Rakell could be another impact forward. 

There's lots of range for where this team could finish in the West. I did a quick lock through the West and I could see them finishing anywhere from 4th to 12th.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Line 1: Carcillo/Toews/Hossa
Line 2: Sharp/Bolland/Kane

Announced by Coach Q.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Those are some nice lines.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

can't wait for leafs/habs to start the season

I also have tickets for Canucks/Kings on the 28th :mark:


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Saturday :mark:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Really like what the Hawks are doing with Bolland being moved into the top six. I think he has the offensive talent to pull it off.

Also very intrigued by Matt Lombardi heading back to Phoenix. The Pens dealt Zybenek Michalek back there and the same also happened with Derek Morris. I'm not sure why but some guys just seem to thrive in the desert. Maybe Michalek and Lombardi will, too.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*



> Line 1: Carcillo/Toews/Hossa


Carcillo just there to protect i'm assuming?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Pretty much. Byufglien played that role pretty well, though I think he was on a line with Kane and Toews when they won the Stanley Cup.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Ducks first game is tomorrow in Vancouver :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Who's ready for tomorrow?? I can't fucking wait. Pens/Flyers to kick off the season, should be a good one.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Im fucking excited, gonna see DAT BANNER ceremony live


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

I'm ecstatic that hockeys back but I'm concerned about how the games are going to be called. 

If it's like 05-06 again I'm walking out the door right now. (Fingers crossed that some obstruction comes back into play)


----------



## Vec-Tron (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Spoiler! Preds win the cup.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Got the gang all lined up to watch the Leafs/Habs tomorrow. Some Leaf fans, some Habs fans. Should be a good time of course.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

3 people will die because of this JM.

3 people. And it will be all your fault.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

My conference standings predictions

EAST 
1. New York Rangers 
2. Boston Bruins 
3. Carolina Hurricanes 
4. Pittsburgh Penguins 
5. Philadelphia Flyers 
6. Washington Capitals 
7. New Jersey Devils 
8. Ottawa Senators 
9. Buffalo Sabres 
10. Florida Panthers 
11. Tampa Bay Lightning 
12. Winnipeg Jets 
13. Montreal Canadians 
14. Toronto Maple Leafs 
15. New York Islanders 

WEST 
1. Vancouver Canucks (for the record, I think the Canucks will collapse again in the playoffs. But they will win the west cause the Northwest division is so bad)
2. Los Angeles Kings 
3. Chicago Blackhawks 
4. St. Louis Blues 
5. Nashville Predators 
6. Detroit Red Wings 
7. Minnesota Wild 
8. San Jose Sharks 
9. Dallas Stars 
10. Edmonton Oilers 
11. Phoenix Coyotes 
12. Anaheim Ducks 
13. Colorado Avalanche 
14. Calgary Flames 
15. Columbus Blue Jackets


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Piggybacking on RKing85, some quick predictions that will look silly in a few months:

*East*

1. Bruins- Rask isn't a major dropoff, some good young players improve
2. Penguins- Great offense, defense could use a boost or just Despres maturing quickly
3. Lightning- My surprise team, like Lindback a lot, solid pickups on D
4. Rangers- Nash will take some time to gel with new team and scoring lags until then
5. Capitals- Holtby stabilizes goal, Ovechkin produces more
6. Flyers- Losing Jagr will and JVR will hurt scoring depth
7. Sabres- Miller and Enroth very valuable in a short season
8. Panthers- Just enough scoring up, good veteran tandem in net
9. Hurricanes- More goals but still not enough defense
10. Devils- Parise loss hurts, Brodeur on his last legs
11. Canadiens- Therrien will coach them up, still a couple years away
12. Senators- Caught fire last year, too many goalies shuffling, not enough scoring
13. Islanders- Could have used Visnovsky, Nabokov may show his age
14. Leafs- Another re-tooling in progress, youngsters will learn some lessons this year 
15. Jets- Should be deadline sellers by March, no top scoring threat

*Playoffs*
Bruins over Panthers in 5
Penguins over Sabres in 6
Flyers over Lightning in 7
Rangers over Capitals in 6

Flyers over Bruins in 7
Penguins over Rangers in 7

Penguins over Flyers in 6

*West*
1. Canucks- Real questions come in playoffs, what will they do with Bobby Lu?
2. Blues- Pietrangelo ready to emerge, Tarasenko legit Calder candidate
3. Kings- Slight Cup hangover, no way they can be as hot as they were last year
4. Blackhawks- How far they go hinges on Corey Crawford
5. Wild- Granlund, Parise, Suter will all make a splash
6. Predators- Pesky forwards plus Weber, Rinne keep they in the playoffs
7. Ducks- Surprise West team, Perry and Getzlaf in contract years, Teemu's last stand
8. Stars- Whitney, Jagr signings pay off, Lehtonen makes a name for himself
9. Red Wings- Coliacovo for Lidstrom? Not enough, I'm not a Howard believer either
10. Oilers- Scoring will be there, D and goal is another story
11. Sharks- Last year for the core, if things go poorly Dan Boyle is the prize of the deadline
12. Coyotes- Have the most volatility of any team in the West, Yandle could be dealt
13. Avalanche- Starting without O'Reilly a problem, not sold on Varlamov either
14. Flames- Big decision on Jarome Iginla at the deadline or off-season
15. Blue Jackets- Pointing in the right direction, just not there yet

*Playoffs*
Canucks over Stars in 6
Ducks over Blues in 7
Kings over Predators in 7
Blackhawks over Wild in 5

Canucks over Ducks in 7
Blackhawks over Kings in 6

Blackhawks over Canucks in 5


*Stanley Cup Finals*: Penguins over Blackhawks in 6

*Awards*
Hart: Evgeni Malkin, Pittsburgh
Ross: Evgeni Malkin, Pittsburgh
Norris: Shea Weber, Nashville
Vezina: Ryan Miller, Buffalo
Richard: Marian Gaborik, New York
Calder: Mikael Granlund, Minnesota
Byng: Pavel Datsyuk, Detroit
Selke: David Backes, St. Louis

Wow, that escalated quickly. Didn't intend to type that much. Should be a fun ride!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*NHL - One way (Lock)Out*

Watch. Share. Like. My latest video (montage)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SmmB7VcmnQ


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

*Had to cancel plans with one of my friends tonight because I need to watch my Red Wings. I am so pumped for today, I'll be watching all the games I can, especially Flyers/Pens and Blues/Wings.*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*



McQueen said:


> 3 people will die because of this JM.
> 
> 3 people. And it will be all your fault.


I won't deny this. It's likely to be a magically sloppy night. I'll be tweeting all game, or at least while I'm able to. My me tweets of JOY or tweets of sorrow.


----------



## oompaloompaTAZ (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*



Showtime said:


> Ducks champions, Canucks out in the second round, and Oilers coming last again would be the best season.


Very hard to say you are NOT a ducks fan.. they make the plyayoffs if they're lucky. Canucks 2nd round at best fosure.. not to deep at center, we practically have no second line.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

What did ya'll think of my video?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Some real good games today. Philly/Pittsburgh, Chicago/LA, NYR/Bos.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL - One way (Lock)Out*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Watch. Share. Like. My latest video (montage)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SmmB7VcmnQ


Wow. Very nice.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

*Watching the Kings banner raising, really great to see such an underdog win it last year.

Man I love hockey season.*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*



TantruM said:


> *Watching the Kings banner raising, really great to see such an underdog win it last year.
> 
> Man I love hockey season.*


Great thing about Hockey is if you get super hot during the playoffs you can win the cup. Good for the Kings, way overdue. Just like Boston last year. 

Edit-No fight off the face-off in the Kings game? Come on! Shawn Thorton of the Bruins already said it's on like donkey kong with someone immediately Vs. The Rangers tonight.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*



SP103 said:


> Great thing about Hockey is if you get super hot during the playoffs you can win the cup. Good for the Kings, way overdue. Just like Boston last year.


*Thank god we don't have a shitty system like College Football :lmao*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

BLACKHAWKS


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Quick is singlehandley killing my fantasy team.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

*Blackhawks and Penguins really showed up today!*


----------



## oompaloompaTAZ (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

PHILLY!! NOT THE MAPLE LAUGHS!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Was not expecting a 4-0 games.

TOEWS!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Kinda shocked there is NHL on my TV right now. Blackhawks OWNING the Kings. Keep it up.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

lolkings


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Pretty damn pumped for the wings game


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Jonathan Huberdeau aka JOHNNY HOCKEY with his first career goal, 3:37 in to the game.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

You know Hockey is back when the Bruins have 2 fights 5 seconds apart.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Well not the result I wanted but being there was hella fun. So happy hockey is back.


Stad said:


> lolkings


:kobe2


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Wings look god awful. Swiss cheese for defense.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*



Stad said:


> lolkings


Right :lmao

So its 6-2 Ducks over the Canucks after 2 periods.
Schneider got chased also uh oh!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*



InYourFace said:


> Right :lmao
> 
> So its 6-2 Ducks over the Canucks after 2 periods.
> Schneider got chased also uh oh!







Canucks got out played on all fronts. Their defensive game was woeful in general, PK, Goaltending etc. Ducks showing they have great depth, whereas the Canucks showing they are pretty limited at the moment. The only joy I got out of the game was seeing one of my favourite players, Selanne, playing like he hasn't aged at all. TEEMUUUUUUUU!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

What the fucking christ did I watch tonight?


My boys sucked a huge amount of dick.


I am going to hope this was just a result of being off this long and being rusty. If this continues, holy shit, bring back the god of all gods, STEVE YZERMAN, to coach these guys to victory.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Just got back from the Canucks game. Awesome atmosphere, $1 hotdogs, terrible game.

Feel damn bad for Cory Scheinder, people are saying he needs to be replaced as the main tender after one fucking game fpalm


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Can't tell anything from the first game of the season. Case in point the St.Louis dicking of the Wings

5 or 6 games in is when I usually pass judgement.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*



obby said:


> Just got back from the Canucks game. Awesome atmosphere, $1 hotdogs, terrible game.
> 
> Feel damn bad for Cory Scheinder, people are saying he needs to be replaced as the main tender after one fucking game fpalm


Most 'Nucks fans are ruthless, no surprise there. This is a tough town to play in and they'll crucify anyone. Most of those ruthless fans are morons though. Corey's first game and Luongo is a well known slow starter, not a good thing for a short season but let's see how things pan out in a few games.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Most 'Nucks fans are ruthless, no surprise there. This is a tough town to play in and they'll crucify anyone. Most of those *ruthless fans are morons though*. Corey's first game and Luongo is a well known slow starter, not a good thing for a short season but let's see how things pan out in a few games.


Jesus, tell me about it. The people behind me were fucking posers who talked about bullshit all game and screamed "TEEMUUU" whenever the Ducks scored even when he wasn't on the ice. They also said we still had a chance when there were four minutes left :no:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Too many early penalty killed the Kings, and their defense was out of whack. Stutter was PISSED and rightfully so, they better get their shit together fast.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Flyers.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*






Wow.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*



obby said:


> Wow.












BOSS.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

STARS 

JAGR

Goin undefeated obv


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

You wish haha & screw the Stars, i cant wait for the Ducks to whip some Stars ass.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

LEAFS

Kostka looked great in his first NHL game. Looked comfortable out there and got his first NHL point on Kadri's goal. Kessel was pretty much non-existent which is kinda funny cause he ended up assisting on both goals. 

SCRIVENS looked comfortable in net and got the job done.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

I was surprised at Kostka's ice time. He got the second most ice time for defence in his debut game. I guess Randy is a big fan of him, not that I'm complaining, he looked good.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Haha stupid Canucks. 

Now that I have that out of the way, go Flames go!  I'll be watching the Flames home opener today, so can't wait. I'm excited to see how we'll do this year, though, I'm kinda worried because we usually get off to slow starts at the beginning of the season. On the other hand, this is the time of year we normally start playing good. So....


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Got off to a bit of a slow start but The Wild looked pretty good last night. Nice to see Granlund score in his debut. I think the days of the LOLWild might finally be over. At least for a few years. Time will tell. Hopefully they don't get injury fucked again this year.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*



obby said:


> Wow.


Fuck yeah. Too bad we couldn't play like that last night. Tough game to watch.

I expected a slow start for lots of teams anyways though.

Kings, Canucks and Washington looked confused. Don't even know what the hell happened to Detroit. I mean you expect a drop off when you lose some good players but not that big of a drop off.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Oh and who said hockey didn't draw in the US? Look at those Pittsburgh numbers.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Good physical hard nosed game last night between the Bruins and Rangers. For the first time in a while, the Bruins outplayed the Rangers. Rask was very solid in net for the Bruins. And Hamilton played a simple game last night, which I can live with. I rather have the kid play that kind of game with some offensive moments.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Ducks beating Vancouver lead to a lot of laughs/trash talking for me last night and it will continue for a long time. :kobe3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Ducks beating Vancouver lead to a lot of laughs/trash talking for me last night and it will continue for a long time. :kobe3


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

The Ducks forwards are so young, only 2 of them are 30 or older & its Koivu & Selanne haha.
Very excited to see Palmieri on the top line with Perry & Getzlaf.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

I think it'll be either Boston/Minnesota or Boston/Chicago in the finals. I know I'm late with my prediction. Sue me.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

We're not going to get a real sense of teams till like 10, 15 games in. Especially with how last minute everything was.

Hell, if starting games were any indication of success, Toronto would have won the Stanley Cup last year.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

I know it's one (in some cases two now) games but the Red Wings looked a mess without Lidstrom and Carolina looked like an absolute mess. The Canucks are going to have a sticky situation on their hands if Luongo outplays Schneider.

Lots of great performances by old guys like Jagr and Selanne and young guys like Granlund, Huberdeau, etc. The guy who impressed me most was Tarasenko of the Blues. Respect:


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

What a beast. 

The Blues look scary so far.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

McDonald being healthy makes a huge difference. Big time playmaker.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Loving the Center Ice free preview. Zack Kassian has been the big mule that the Canucks were hoping for in today's game.

Felt great for Josh Harding getting the shutout today in his first start since being diagnosed with MS.

I know it's only two games but I'm thrilled that the Penguins are 2-0 and both the Rangers and Flyers are 0-2.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

JEEESUUUS Luongo in shootouts


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Fuck. No points on the board for my Rangers yet again. 

As far as the Canucks go, the chances of them winning a S/O with the Oilers were zero. Edmonton is made for that right now.

They're going to be a terrifying team when those rookies get some more experience.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Looks like Hockey did strong ratings on NBC, good stuff.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*



InYourFace said:


> The Ducks forwards are so young, only 2 of them are 30 or older & its Koivu & Selanne haha.
> Very excited to see Palmieri on the top line with Perry & Getzlaf.


The awesome thing about that is Selanne plays like he took a dip in the Fountain of Youth. Love that mofo.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

I was unaware that the wings got Mikael Samuelsson back until the pregame on Saturday. (Y)


----------



## oompaloompaTAZ (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> The awesome thing about that is Selanne plays like he took a dip in the Fountain of Youth. Love that mofo.


steriods


----------



## oompaloompaTAZ (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: The NHL: Where people get concussions*



-Mystery- said:


> Penguins.


typical..


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Great job by the Sharks in the second and third, and great job Niemi in the first.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

This is great because now I can watch hockey to get pumped up for hockey practice instead of having to watch Goon or Miracle for the 999009th time...


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*



oompaloompaTAZ said:


> steriods


Nah, he's just that damn good. Unlike that nobody Naslund 8*D 

Also *steroids


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Initial impressions of Tarasenko? Looks like a young Ovie.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

LOL @ the Canucks.

Im very high on the Ducks rightnow with that huge victory over the Canucks.
The Flames always present a challenge for the Ducks so tonight's game should be interesting.

Hat trick for Selanne?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Ottawa Senators. 2-0!!! Hell yeah!!!

Only 46 wins away from a PERFECT season.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Intense end to the Leafs game tonight. They really should've won that game, only thing that kept them from it was Miller, who played like a champ.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

bleh


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*



RKing85 said:


> Ottawa Senators. 2-0!!! Hell yeah!!!
> 
> Only 46 wins away from a PERFECT season.


GG. Anderson is off to a great start.

So much for the Panthers playing with consistency this year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

lulz do you have any other big conclusions 3 days into the season?

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

It's so funny when this happens.

I was seeing some Rangers fans on the hockey forums panicking too. Like chill the fuck out we're *two* games in.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Edit: double post


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Edit: triple post fuck this board lol


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*



JM said:


> lulz do you have any other big conclusions 3 days into the season?


See me after tonight's game.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Blackhawks/Blues tonight. CHICAGO's home opener... Can't wait. Two of my three favorite teams to watch. :coachk


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Flyers seem to be off to a horrible start 3rd game in. Devils 3 - 0 right now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Kopitar is back in the line up tonight :mark:


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

What do you guys expect for Brent Burns this year?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

This Brian Elliot is real good.



DubC said:


> Kopitar is back in the line up tonight :mark:


That was soon, wasn't it? I thought he was looking at 2-4 weeks off.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Can this thread get stickied or can we get an official season thread for this stickied or something? (Y)

Listened to the Wings/Stars game last night, Lehtonen sounded like he was playing phenomenally.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Dougie Hamilton has been looking real good these first 3 game and have been getting a tone of ice time and good scoring chances for the B's


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Toronto looked like a team tonight. rimo

Rangers came back. :mark: I thought we were gunna lose that 2 point lead for a second.

All of the teams are still pretty unpredictable as of right now.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

it upsets me greatly at how the Leafs looked tonight.

I'm sure they will still f up their season and miss the playoffs, but there is a small part of me that fears they make the playoffs this year.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Can't believe Lupul got injured. Dude just can't catch a break. And right after signing a big contract extension too. Really hope he doesn't miss the entire season. Leafs looked great, even with with him gone though. Expecting JVR to fill his position.

Reimer really surprised me last night. His play in camp was described as "just bad" but he sure as hell didn't look bad against one of the best teams in the league. Really impressed me, I hope he can keep it up.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

I wonder how bad Phaneuf feels lol.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

RKing85 said:


> it upsets me greatly at how the Leafs looked tonight.
> 
> I'm sure they will still f up their season and miss the playoffs, but there is a small part of me that fears they make the playoffs this year.


Why you hating, son?

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

LEAFS


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

HAWKS


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

They aren't even playing right now boiii. It's all about the LEAFS.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

In 30 minutes they will be.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*



JM said:


> LEAFS





El Conquistador said:


> HAWKS





JM said:


> They aren't even playing right now boiii. It's all about the LEAFS.





El Conquistador said:


> In 30 minutes they will be.


I've analyzed both arguments here. Not afraid to say SHUT THE FUCK UP MODERATOR, BOW DOWN TO PATRICK KANE and settle this matter. My word is law.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Proud to say I was wearing a Kaner jersey when he scored the first goal of the 2013 NHL season.

Not proud to say I can't call it the 2012-2013 NHL season.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Proud to say I bought a Dustin Byufuglien jersey, not proud he was traded the nest year


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Kyle Palmieri will be geting his first goal tomorrow since he has been robbed in the first 2 games.

Im really loving having Koivu on the 3rd line with Winnik & Cogliano.

I actually feel very confident the Ducks can make the playoffs in this short season :mark:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

I think as far as teams that make the playoffs its going to be a weird looking season come playoffs time. I expect some of the teams that are expected to make the playoffs to miss them.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Hopefully the Red Wings and Sharks are of that group.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*



McQueen said:


> I've analyzed both arguments here. Not afraid to say SHUT THE FUCK UP MODERATOR, BOW DOWN TO PATRICK KANE and settle this matter. My word is law.


Whenever I get a package of plain M&Ms, I make it my duty to continue the strength and robustness of the candy as a species. To this end, I hold M&M duels. Taking two candies between my thumb and forefinger, I apply pressure, squeezing them together until one of them cracks and splinters. That is the "loser," and I eat the inferior one immediately. The winner gets to go another round. I have found that, in general, the brown and red M&Ms are tougher, and the newer blue ones are genetically inferior. I have hypothesized that the blue M&Ms as a race cannot survive long in the intense theatre of competition that is the modern candy and snack-food world.Occasionally I will get a mutation, a candy that is misshapen, or pointier, or flatter than the rest. Almost invariably this proves to be a weakness, but on very rare occasions it gives the candy extra strength In this way, the species continues to adapt to its environment.When I reach the end of the pack, I am left with one M&M, the strongest of the herd. Since it would make no sense to eat this one as well, I pack it neatly in an envelope and send it to:M&M Mars, A Division of Mars, Inc. Hackettstown, NJ 17840-1503 U.S.A. along with a 3x5 card reading, "Please use this M&M for breeding purposes."

This week they wrote back to thank me, and sent me a coupon for a free 1/2 pound bag of plain M&Ms. I consider this "grant money." I have set aside the weekend for a grand tournament. From a field of hundreds, we will discover the True Champion. *There can be only one.*


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*



Ring General Daniels said:


> Hopefully the Red Wings and Sharks are of that group.


I'm a die hard Wings fan and it looks like that will be the case.

the blackhawks are my second choice i suppose, since i like Kane and Seabs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

There is only one *Seabs*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Lehtonen going PATRICK ROY on the Blackhawks right now. Unbelievable. Stonewalling every scoring opportunity.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

I should've just drafted ALL STARS:mark:

Keep it up KARI.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

The duo of KANE and HOSSA! WHAT?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

BIG HOSS

They really had no business winning this one. Played poorly until the end. Got lucky with that penalty at the end, but yeah, that was fun to watch.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Holy shit @ Yakupov robbing LA with 5 seconds left.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*



A$AP said:


> Holy shit @ Yakupov robbing LA with 5 seconds left.


His celebration was sick lol


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

He ripped off Theo The GOAT tho....


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Ugh 4 seconds.....4 fucking seconds.......


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Darryl Sutter was in full _*YOU HAD ONE FUCKING JOB*_ mode when they had their time out. :lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Yeah he's been ripping them apart and with good reason.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Lots going on but how about the Capitals as the last team yet to earn a point.

After Boudreau, Hunter, and Oates all getting a chance, maybe it's time to start blaming some of the players there. I know it's only three games but the effort just isn't there. Lots of mental mistakes.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Lots going on but how about the Capitals as the last team yet to earn a point.
> 
> After Boudreau, Hunter, and Oates all getting a chance, maybe it's time to start blaming some of the players there. I know it's only three games but the effort just isn't there. Lots of mental mistakes.


They're garbage. Oates will be the first coach fired.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

How bout them Blackhawks though? They're going at a scary pace right now.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Ducks home opener tonight, sadly its against the Canucks who i know are coming back for revenge tonight.

Hiller HAS to play better though, he has given up 3 goals plus so far & i don't expect the Ducks to put up 7 goals again.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Oh IYF is RGD.

Wild losing to the fucking Wings. Not surprised but makes me sad.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Whats RGD?

& come on Wild! make those Wings your bitch.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

An abbreviation of your username.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

I was convinced the Wild would have a dynamic offense this year. Koivu, Parise, Heatley, Setoguchi, Suter, etc,. are all household names offensively. 22nd in the NHL in goals per game so far. I know it's early, but I just thought Parise and Suter would make others better offensively. Heatley and Parise seem to be doing well individually, but collectively, not what I was expecting. I didn't think Minnesota would have to grind out games like this.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

OH YEAH! i forget that i changed my name haha.

omg Ducks Live is on my TV screen.

btw how boss has been Daniel Winnik been for the Ducks.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Wild officially been buried this game. 5-2. Ugh.

Wild still need to grind out a working offensive system, they have enough talent on that team to be a threat though. I see this as a year for them to try and figure shit out. Hopefully they can.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

They can still make the playoffs if they get on a nice little winning streak.

Its very hard to predict a Stanley Cup favorite this year for obvious reasons.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

They're still 2-2 after today. Problem for them is the lack of time they had in the offseason together. I think Boston and Chicago are showing that teams who have the same nucleus are best suited early on at least.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Philly is pretty much the same, but they cant play D right now, Bryz is killing me in fantasy.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

That's true. I forgot about Philly. They've been disappointing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Okay leave the room to get a beer and they score.

Parise contributing at least.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

But i do agree with your point, if you got that chemistry your gonna excel right at the beginning of the season.

Anyone think the Blue Jackets have a chance to creep into the playoffs since they got a goaltender finally.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Yeah but what else do they have?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

No real stars, but they got some pretty good depth now, plus your old coach


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

TODD FUCKIN' RICHARDS! 

Lulz.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

I was reading a bunch of season previews and just about all of them had Minnesota in the 7-9 seed range in the west. I was surprized as I was thinking 4-5, but I guess that's why they are the experts and I'm not.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Thats about where I figure they will be.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

My boy is cousins with Justin Abdelkader of the Wings, and he just got a phone case with Abdelkaders name one it and posted it on facebook.

Abdelkader wrote back "Thanks Max, now I'll have to get one with your name on it "

Pretty damn cool if you ask me!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Let's get this video to 200 views my friends  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SmmB7VcmnQ


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Nice win by the Bruins last night against the Islanders. It wasn't pretty but they got the 2 points. Dougie Hamilton impresses again. Had his first multi-point game of this career. Other than a few hipcups in the defensive end in the first 4 games, he has been pretty good in that end of the ice for a 19 year old. The last few games he has shown his offensive talent and it's good. You known you made it when you have fans chanting your name. And again, Thank You Kessel.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Muthafucking Red Wings, bitches.


TIME TO DIG OURSELVES OUT


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Finally Kings get a victory, they looked more in sync than the previous games.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

What the hell is going on with NY right now. 

Sweating against Toronto and shit.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Huge victory for the Ducks last night, its about time they beat the Predators. 

Viktor Fasth with his first NHL victory last night also so congrats to him aswell.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Most impressed with the Ducks and the Blackhawks so far this season (of the teams I've been able to watch). Specifically happy for Daniel Winnik because he's finally getting a chance. Long-term, I worry about goaltending for both. Hillier is a strong goalie, health is just an issue. I don't trust Corey Crawford and won't until he can win a playoff series.

The Flyers have bounced back which I am not happy about as a Pens fan. The Penguins defense is frighteningly bad. Not a single guy who can clear out the front of the net. Iginla used to be our pipe dream trade target but now we need a defenseman first. Ron Hainsey or Douglas Murray would fit in nicely.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Well after seeing Viktor Fasth play last night I got no problem if he became our #1 goalie for this season, but I think Hiller is past that vertigo scenario.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*



Ring General Daniels said:


> Well after seeing Viktor Fasth play last night I got no problem if he became our #1 goalie for this season, but I think Hiller is past that vertigo scenario.


Fasth looked good last night, I'd like to see him a little more. The Ducks are in solid shape in net with American hero John Gibson on his way soon, too.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

How do you like dem Hawks, huh?


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Red Wings should've had that one.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

4 power plays in the 2nd is inexcusable. They'll have to fix that sloppy play, but hey, a win is a win. Still haven't lost.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Thread title? 

Leafs/Sabres tonight. Need a win. Gotta get back to .500 and get on a run. Goaltending hasn't been a huge issue but they need to make a fair number of saves they shouldn't if Toronto is going to have success. Just like Joseph and Belfour did 10 years ago.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Ducks/Sharks tonight or RGD vs HayleySabin.

Hopefully Hiller doesn't play like shit tonight.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

I'll join HayleySabin's side on this one


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

I would be mad if your sig was not distracting me.

Islanders are schooling the Pens tonight 4-0.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Another win for Ottawa.

4-1-1 to start the season.

Loving this start. Hopefully they can keep it up all year.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Someone pitch me and tell me I'm not dreaming. My isles doing work!


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Pens with a pathetic effort tonight. Islanders executed but the Pens just looked listless. The Atlantic looks strong top to bottom. The Devils have been better than I may have expected and the Isles could be turning the corner. Nabokov has always owned Pittsburgh.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*



RKO920 said:


> Someone pitch me and tell me I'm not dreaming. My isles doing work!


they're gunna make the playoffs this year...I'm looking forward to all 3 teams in the metro area being in it this season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*

Matt freakin Frattin! Can't see this guy going back to the AHL again. Here. To. Stay.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Will the #SHARKS go 48-0?*

Epic Sharks win. :lmao

When Burns and Boyle are back, hopefully we look better.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*



JM said:


> Matt freakin Frattin! Can't see this guy going back to the AHL again. Here. To. Stay.


I agree. He's been running with the chance he was given. Earned his spot so far.


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Will the #SHARKS go 48-0?*

How did we beat Montreal? They're 4-1 now. And I have a feeling we won't get another win next Saturday against them. If the Leafs make the playoffs, they'll only be a 7th or 8th seed. Big if though.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Will the #SHARKS go 48-0?*

Parise is truly awesome. Worth every dollar the Wild will be paying him.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Will the #SHARKS go 48-0?*



El Conquistador said:


> Parise is truly awesome. Worth every dollar the Wild will be paying him.


He's got ~12 years to go, and has probably peaked as a player. Doubt it will be that way in a few years, but he's still good.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Will the #SHARKS go 48-0?*

Wewt, this thread got stickied.

THE LEAFS ARE GOING TO RAPE OVECHKIN AND HIS MERRY BAND OF DISSAPOINTMENTS THAT LADY LUCK FORGOT TOMMOROW


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Will the #SHARKS go 48-0?*

Sharks are in trouble if Boyle isn't back by tonight, Oil will pick apart this slow defense that has no understanding of moving a puck, or executing a breakout.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Will the #SHARKS go 48-0?*

Well i hope that the Oilers indeed pick apart that Sharks D.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Will the #SHARKS go 48-0?*

Think I'll watch STL/CLS and EDM/SJ today. I haven't watched the Sharks this year.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Will the #SHARKS go 48-0?*

Vlad Tarasenko is a beaut!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Will the #SHARKS go 48-0?*

Yep. Quickly becoming one of my favorite players to watch. Vlad isn't all flash either. He'll fight and scrap with the best of em', which makes me even more fond of him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @matt_frattin is pretty freakin good #TMLtalk*

Matt Frattin and Nazim Kadri have me pretty excited.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*

Maple Leafs? Still have not ventured to watch them yet.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*

Kadri, JVR and Frattin have been the definite bright spots. Kessel can't buy a goal right now. 16 shot attempts or something like that tonight. But regardless, WE WIN.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*



El Conquistador said:


> Maple Leafs? Still have not ventured to watch them yet.


Me either. Minus the game when the Pens played em.

What's with the thread title?? took me a couple minutes to figure out it was the NHL thread.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*

What did you do during those 2 minutes it took to figure it out?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*



JM said:


> What did you do during those 2 minutes it took to figure it out?


Look for the NHL thread.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*



Stad said:


> Me either. Minus the game when the Pens played em.
> 
> What's with the thread title?? took me a couple minutes to figure out it was the NHL thread.


I hope you are kidding...



JM said:


> What did you do during those 2 minutes it took to figure it out?


:lol I guess you have to stop leaving out the league in the title for people in the NBA thread and NHL thread.

On a different subject, I can't wait until I'm in North Carolina for a weekend so I can see a hockey game live. Hockey is seriously the best to watch live. It's why I miss the Thrashers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*

Hockey is bar bar better to watch live. Camera work can only capture so much. There's so much you don't see.



Stad said:


> Look for the NHL thread.


It seriously took 2 minutes? Like what was your strategy for finding it.


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*

How bout dat Franson spin-o-rama?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*

How about Thomas F'N Vanek? 5 point night. 15 points in 5 games.

The Penguins finally got a power play goal out of all of that talent. Tomas Vokoun has outplayed Marc-Andre Fleury so far this year but Fleury seems to start slow.

Ready for panic mode in Washington. How about a Luongo trade? The roster needs to be shaken up. They can't possibly fire another coach...right?


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*

Washington should trade Ovechkin while there's still anything in it for them.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*



JM said:


> Hockey is bar bar better to watch live. Camera work can only capture so much. There's so much you don't see.
> 
> 
> 
> It seriously took 2 minutes? Like what was your strategy for finding it.


Look up n down.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*



Maelstrom21 said:


> How about Thomas F'N Vanek? 5 point night. 15 points in 5 games.
> 
> *The Penguins finally got a power play goal out of all of that talent. Tomas Vokoun has outplayed Marc-Andre Fleury so far this year but Fleury seems to start slow.*
> 
> Ready for panic mode in Washington. How about a Luongo trade? The roster needs to be shaken up. They can't possibly fire another coach...right?


Yeah, Vokoun had a nice game although he wasn't tested that much but he made the saves when he had too. Rangers look god awful as well, they were a team that really needed a full training camp.

Anyone else on this site post on HFboards.com?? if you wanna talk hockey that's the place to go, been on there for years now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*

Washington needs scoring far more than a goalie. Goaltending isn't exactly great by any means but it doesn't help matters when they are badly outplayed every night.



Stad said:


> Look up n down.


For 2 freakin minutes!!! Seriously?! Please tell me you're exaggerating.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*



JM said:


> Washington needs scoring far more than a goalie. Goaltending isn't exactly great by any means but it doesn't help matters when they are badly outplayed every night.
> 
> 
> 
> For 2 freakin minutes!!! Seriously?! Please tell me you're exaggerating.


Yeah i was, it was like 10 seconds or so.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*

Not really Holtby or Nveurth's fault when they face 45 shots a game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*

Exactly. 

They are just ineffective. Green is awful too. Takes way too many chances and gets burned a lot. A bunch of stone hands guys on offense too.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*



El Conquistador said:


> Not really Holtby or Nveurth's fault when they face 45 shots a game.


They only average 31 a game according to NHL.com. I haven't seen much of them play this season though, so i'm just basing it off those stats.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*



JM said:


> Exactly.
> 
> They are just ineffective. Green is awful too. Takes way too many chances and gets burned a lot. A bunch of stone hands guys on offense too.


Whatever happened to Green anyway?? he had a good couple years and then just fell off. Injuries i assume are the biggest factor.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*

Ya injuries plus I assume the league just figured him out.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*

Sharks win again. 7-0.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*



JM said:


> Kadri, JVR and Frattin have been the definite bright spots. Kessel can't buy a goal right now. 16 shot attempts or something like that tonight. But regardless, WE WIN.


Not for lack of trying either, I mean his chances are there, he's just plain unlucky it seems. Once he scores that first goal though, I'm expecting the flood gates to open and hopefully he'll get back to his goal scoring ways.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*

The Caps have been getting cosmetic work done for years when they've really needed a heart transplant.

I have to admit I was way off on the Sharks when I predicted them to miss the playoffs. Granted, they could still miss but they would really have to go in the tank (no pun intended). Marleau and Thornton must really like these shortened seasons. I was selfishly hoping they were out of playoff contention at the trade deadline because Douglas Murray is the type of defenseman I would love to see suiting up for the Penguins.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*

FIRST PLACE ISLANDERS


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*



Maelstrom21 said:


> The Caps have been getting cosmetic work done for years when they've really needed a heart transplant.
> 
> I have to admit I was way off on the Sharks when I predicted them to miss the playoffs. Granted, they could still miss but they would really have to go in the tank (no pun intended). Marleau and Thornton must really like these shortened seasons. I was selfishly hoping they were out of playoff contention at the trade deadline because Douglas Murray is the type of defenseman I would love to see suiting up for the Penguins.


The Sharks could be going 48-0 and 16-0 playoffs and still trade Murray, he's horrible and one of the most overrated defensemen ever.

What other fans see: "Wow, he hits! He's tall! He plays top-4 minutes! He's great, I'll offer a 2nd line forward for him! Awesome player!{"

What Sharks fans see: "Okay, nobody gives a fuck if he gets out of position to throw a check, he's far too immobile to get anything done, and nobody knows why the coaching staff is so obsessed with him."


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*



Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> The Sharks could be going 48-0 and 16-0 playoffs and still trade Murray, he's horrible and one of the most overrated defensemen ever.
> 
> What other fans see: "Wow, he hits! He's tall! He plays top-4 minutes! He's great, I'll offer a 2nd line forward for him! Awesome player!{"
> 
> What Sharks fans see: "Okay, nobody gives a fuck if he gets out of position to throw a check, he's far too immobile to get anything done, and nobody knows why the coaching staff is so obsessed with him."


I was impressed with Murray in the playoffs a few years ago, I think it was the 2010 run. I'll have to check him out this again this year.

The Pens currently have a bunch of mobile defensemen who can't clear the front of the net or play with any degree of physicality. Letang throws some hits but he's a smaller guy and Orpik throws big body checks that take him way out of position.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*

Who else saw the 3-on-3 action in the Habs/Sabres game? Was ridiculously fun. Two 2-on-1s and one breakaway in 36 seconds. I honestly wouldn't mind if they adopted a 3-on-3 situation in place of the shootout. 

Also, Subban's played great in his first game back. First point!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*

LEAFS. Here we go. Hopefully we don't have a pregame ceremony hangover.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*

Another interesting NHL Saturday. I was at the Pens-Devils game and it was nice to see the black and gold clicking again. Crosby looked great but afer his little post whistle dust-ups with Volchenkov, I see why fans of opposing teams can really despise 87. Devils were pretty flat but I do want to say that Ilya Kovalchuk doesn't get enough credit for what a strong passer he is. That facet of his game is much better than I remember and it was great to see live. Best moment of the game was Robert Bortuzzo getting his first NHL goal. His reaction of shock and excitement was awesome.

Sharks undefeated season gets an * with a shootout loss, still very impressive.

Montreal and Anaheim both exploded offensively. Both Jon Quick and Ryan Miler got pulled which is surprising. I thought both Anaheim and Tampa would surprise a bit this year, let's see if they can keep it up.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*

Kunitz with that hat trick and Sid with back to back 3 point games!! Pens are rolling, watch out!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*

I'm a Habs fan but holy shit did the Sens get robbed of a point in the game earlier today. Absolutely brutal call that cost them a goal and ultimately, at least one point. Officiating has been brutal all year round.

That being said...Habs in 4th place!


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*



RatedR10 said:


> I'm a Habs fan but holy shit did the Sens get robbed of a point in the game earlier today. Absolutely brutal call that cost them a goal and ultimately, at least one point. *Officiating has been brutal all year round.*
> 
> That being said...Habs in 4th place!


Yeah, it really has. Sharks have been getting screwed a lot, but then we get shitty calls every once in a while too. Just bad overall.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*

gotta love Luongo completely outplaying Schneider. Luo making those Vancouver fans look like morons like a BOSS.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*



Showtime said:


> gotta love Luongo completely outplaying Schneider. Luo making those Vancouver fans look like morons like a BOSS.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*

Ducks/Sharks round 2 tonight, i smell revenge for the ducks tonight.
No Fowler possibly though


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*



Showtime said:


> gotta love Luongo completely outplaying Schneider. Luo making those Vancouver fans look like morons like a BOSS.


Yeah it's pretty awesome. Just imagine if they would've traded him away at the start of the season. They would have really been kicking themselves then.

Edit: Absolutely terrible officiating in the Leaf game. Refs won the game for the Canes there.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: #NAZFRATTACK #TMLtalk*



Ring General Daniels said:


> Ducks/Sharks round 2 tonight, i smell revenge for the ducks tonight.
> No Fowler possibly though


Sharks get spanked


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

New thread title?

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

Watch and learn:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

I approve of the thread title.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

Aid you accidentally forgot to comment on what you learned from the GIF I posted previously.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

I learned that that is the appropriate way to celebrate a goal. I agree 200%.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

Pens trade defenseman Ben Lovejoy to the Anaheim Ducks for 5th Round Pick.

So since I know Ring General Daniels is a Ducks fan, I share my analysis having watched Lovejoy over the past couple years: you will love Ben Lovejoy the man and like Ben Lovejoy the player. He's famous for his swelled up face on HBO's 24/7 a few years ago but Benny was very well liked and seemed like an enthusiastic great guy.

As a player, he could be maddeningly frustrating. There were a lot of times Lovejoy seemed tenative and unwilling to use his big frame. There were other times when he seemed very confident with the puck and often joined the rush on offense to great success, it just did not happen enough. Lovejoy was dominant in the AHL but never seemed to carry over that confidence to the professional level. He has very good mobility. It just became a numbers game on the Pittsburgh blueline. Letang, Martin, Orpik, Niskanen, and Despres are not going anywhere. Bylsma loves Engelland's toughness. Bortuzzo has been making an impression and must clear waivers now. Someone had to go.

It's a tribute to how likeable Lovejoy was that I typed that much about an 8th defenseman but I really hope he finds success. He's one of those guys you root for and unfortunately it never quite worked out for him in Pittsburgh. At least GM Ray Shero was able to get something in return for a player who might have gone on waivers anyway.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

DUCKS!
Now tied for first place & I do enjoy the acquisition of Lovejoy, he will be a depth defense men though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

I like how the Ducks are still rated as one of the worst teams in the NHL and Winnik is still rated like trash. Good play means nothing in that game though, Kings/Rangers/and other trash teams are still best without playing like the best. Also OVI.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

Who cares, all that matters is that we are tied with the Sharks.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

Hawks are indeed awesome.

Looking like a well-oiled machine.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

Really not sure how I feel about all the rumours that Kulemin could be going to the Penguins. Apparently they want Kule because of how well he played with Malkin during the lockout. I just can't see anyone on their roster that is available that would really help the Leafs. I know I don't want a draft pick, which is rumoured to be what the Leafs would be getting. That draft pick would be near the end of the first round, wouldn't help the Leafs a whole lot.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

There's no way the Leafs would get a first rounder for Kulamin...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

100% guarantee that Bollig or Shaw go after Rafi Torres tonight @ 8 when the Hawks & Hossa face the Coyotes. THE SUSPENSE.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Can't wait for tonights game! Fuck Torres!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*



Ring General Daniels said:


> Who cares, all that matters is that we are tied with the Sharks.


trust me I couldn't be more happy with the way they're playing, especially considering how badly the Lakers are playing, but that doesn't mean I don't want them rated higher in a meaningless videogame so I can actually use them against better teams. :kobe2


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*



JM said:


> There's no way the Leafs would get a first rounder for Kulamin...


I doubt it too, but that's the rumour going around. Even if they could get that though, I wouldn't want it.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*



Showtime said:


> trust me I couldn't be more happy with the way they're playing, especially considering how badly the Lakers are playing, but that doesn't mean I don't want them rated higher in a meaningless videogame so I can actually use them against better teams. :kobe2


Good. You shouldn't be playing video games - study more.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

Tim Thomas has been traded to the Islanders for a conditional second round draft pick. Smart move by both teams. Bruins only get the draft pick if Thomas plays a game for the Islanders but even still, it frees up cap space for the Bruins.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

Didn't expect Thomas to be traded, thought he was just taking the year off.
I wonder if he's pissed.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

They probably have enough confidence in Rask now and the fact Thomas took the year off probably pissed them off.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

Oh I'm sure they got confidence in Rask & don't the Islanders got enough fucking goalies? JEEZ.
Watch Thomas retire :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

Thomas has been given the biggest FUCK YOU in quite some time :lmao

Year off? Cool. We'll trade you to the islanders.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

LMAO. Maters jumps over the bench when Torres is on the ice and drops his gloves in concert with the timing his skates hit the ice, signaling he wants to fight. :lmao

Edit: Mayers.. Stupid iPhone autocorrect.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

KANER

OMG KANE WITH 3 POINTS IN THE 1ST. MVP MVP MVP


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

Caps are so bad, their goaltending is horrible as well. Pens looked like the globetrotters out there tonight in the 2nd period, scoring 5 goals. Sid is finally finding his game after a slow start and is now on a 6 game point streak, just a matter of time before he catches Vanek now.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

Mike Smith. :StephenA


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

Ryan White can fuck off of the Montreal Canadiens for all I care.

Budaj too.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

KESSEL


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*



JM said:


> Year off? Cool. We'll trade you to the islanders.


:lmao

What a fucking odd trade.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

the trade was done for cap reasons for both teams.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

It's still kinda funny though. Playoff Hero, traded to the worst team in the last couple decades when he's taking a year off to sulk or whatever else he's doing.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

He was traded so the Islanders could reach the cap floor by today. He is a UFA next year anyway, i doubt he will even sign with them next year.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

So glad Kessel finally scored. Collective sigh of relief from all the Leafs fans around the world just then.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

Love the title


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Stad said:


> He was traded so the Islanders could reach the cap floor by today. He is a UFA next year anyway, i doubt he will even sign with them next year.


We know all this. Still funny.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

It's been a ride, my friend.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*



JM said:


> We know all this. Still funny.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


I didn't find it all that funny lol. Islanders have a pretty decent team this year believe it or not.

What would be funny is if he dressed for 1 game and screwed the Islanders out of a 2nd round pick, lol.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

Holy shit the Flyers almost had that. That was a crazy play to end regulation.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

#LEAFS with the #SMACKDOWN!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

Everything is crashing back down to Earth for the Habs. Fucking terrible game. fpalm


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

It kills me to say it, but there is a chance the Maple Leafs might actually make the playoffs this year. The season is too short for them to fall apart in the last 25 games of the season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

Ducks game was epic today, awesome comeback and then it continued to be even more awesome until the very end. missed the OT/shootout though. :/


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*

Teemu Selanne may be my all-time favorite athlete who never played for one of my teams. Just amazing how he continues to produce and just seems to have so much fun still playing. Good for him.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: #lolHabs, however, #LEAFS*

Red Wings with a much needed win over the Oilers today.

It's actually kind of nice to see the Oilers doing decent for a change also.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #lolHabs, however, #LEAFS*

Penguins call up heralded D prospect Joe Morrow from Wilkes-Barre. This likely means Kris Letang is out for a bit with his groin injury. The Pens handling of their D has been a mess this season. Lose Brian Strait on waivers and he plays well for the Islanders, trade Ben Lovejoy for a pick, call-up Dylan Reese, and now call up Morrow. All the other guys were eligible to be claimed on waivers.

Anyway, Letang being down for a while is bad news. The guy can't put together a healthy season.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #lolHabs, however, #LEAFS*

LEAFS

that is all


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: #lolHabs, however, #LEAFS*

Tatar seems to be playing well ever since getting called up to the Wings again.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #lolHabs, however, #LEAFS*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: #HAWKS (Blackhawks)*



Showtime said:


> Ducks game was epic today, awesome comeback and then it continued to be even more awesome until the very end. missed the OT/shootout though. :/


I had a few heart attacks during that game.

And how about we put the Ducks in the thread title, fuck the Habs.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #lolHabs, however, #LEAFS*

Detroit vs. Los Angeles was great earlier today. LA tied the game up 2-2 with about 50 seconds left to go, and then Detroit got the lead back with 4 seconds left to end the game.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: #lolHabs, however, #LEAFS*

RED WINGS

Happy as balls, however, disappointed the ****** Leafs won last night.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Catalanotto said:


> RED WINGS
> 
> Happy as balls, however, disappointed the ****** Leafs won last night.


Blind hate.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #lolHabs, however, #LEAFS*

all teams that are not the LEAFS are bad

that is my trash talk


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

LEAFS

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: #lolHabs, however, #LEAFS*

Ugh. It kills me to see how good the Leafs are right now. Not true Stanley Cup contenders or anything, but they are playing good hockey right now.

I guess hell has frozen over.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: #lolHabs, however, #LEAFS*

I actually saw the Red Wings vs. Kings game in full yesterday. First full game for me all season. It was great. Loved the last second goal by Detroit.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #lolHabs, however, #LEAFS*



RKing85 said:


> Ugh. It kills me to see how good the Leafs are right now. Not true Stanley Cup contenders or anything, but they are playing good hockey right now.
> 
> I guess hell has frozen over.


How much does it kill you? 

Better learn to love it!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #lolHabs, however, #LEAFS*

JM want to be reasonable and make a title about the only team that actually matters right now? I'm speaking of the DUCKS of course. Maple Leafs will collapse like they always do, shorten season or not.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #lolHabs, however, #LEAFS*

Not really, no.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #lolHabs, however, #LEAFS*



Showtime said:


> JM want to be reasonable and make a title about the only team that actually matters right now? I'm speaking of the DUCKS of course. Maple Leafs will collapse like they always do, shorten season or not.


so why do you go for the Ducks, magic?

Did you watch the movies as a kid?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #lolHabs, however, #LEAFS*

yeah, that's exactly it actually. not really a complex reason, just watched them as a kid due to the movies and I continued liking them from there. 

resenting the canucks also helped.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: #lolHabs, however, #LEAFS*

sharks fucking suck.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #lolHabs, however, #LEAFS*

The Ducks are pretty good. Reminds me a lot of the Hawks. Capable of winning in many areas. Love dumping it in and beating you on the boards.

Nice initial first impression of Fasth.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #lolHabs, however, #LEAFS*

Karslsson is probably done for the season as he will require surgery for a laceration on his left Achilles.

Clearly wasn't intentional by Cooke as he was off balance going into the boards. Lots of people are calling for Cooke's head though of course because of his reputation.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #lolHabs, however, #LEAFS*

Sens are seriously fucked. Spezza and Karlsson out? Good luck.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #lolHabs, however, #LEAFS*

Ya that was gruesome. Awful.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #lolHabs, however, #LEAFS*

I'm not a Sens fan but I feel sorry for them. Losing their two top players, especially one that won the Norris last year and is one of the top players in the league is terrible. Karlsson's fun to watch too, so I hope he recovers just fine from the injury.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

TSN or sportsnet, I don't remember which, was just talking about how he could win 3 trophies this year too. Day before probably.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #lolHabs, however, #LEAFS*

Feel terrible for the Sens without Karlsson and Spezza. If things start going in the tank, Gonchar and Alfredsson (if he would agree to leaving) could be available for trade.

I cannot believe the Ryan O'Reilly situation has not been remedied yet. Sounds like he isn't long for Colorado.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #lolHabs, however, #LEAFS*

Really hope the Leafs can make the trade for O'Reilly. They should offer up Grabovski and someone else.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: #lolHabs, however, #LEAFS*

wings don't make the playoffs and i'll be pretty damn pissed honestly


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

Saad and Shaw are the next group of young players that you'll be hearing a lot more of. These two not only compliment Toews, Kane and Hossa well, but they're both starting to make names for themselves. Carcillo will be back soon. Coach Q is so impressed with Saad that he's not moving Carcillo back to the first line. Speaks volumes about the team's confidence in Brandon.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

the more I see the Karlsson injury, the harder it is to watch. I can't even begin to imagine my achilles sliced by a skate blade.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

The Sharks and Blues drop off has been pretty amazing. World beaters in the first two weeks and really struggling now. The Hawks are also showing they are legit. I'm particularly impressed with Corey Crawford. He could be taking the next step. Their young forwards are also rounding into form very quickly.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

hockey day in america tomorrow. pretty damn excited.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

Canadiens win last night puts them in 2nd place in the East. Love it.

Gallagher was hit last night though and diagnosed with a concussion. Apparently, he couldn't remember the date, who they played last night or that he even scored. Fuck.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

Spectacular first game between Buf/Pitt.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

PENS.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

I did mark for TOEWS! dropping the gloves in the Shark game and now we're up 2-0 against the Queens.

I LOVE IT!


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

I'm seriously regretting picking Quick in my hockey pool. Just garbage. He's got me 3 points. Unbelievable.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

Way too dramatic of an ending for my liking there. Two goals in the fourth, then Oduya protects Emery and gives the Kings a final opportunity with a power play in the last minute. Luckily, the penalty kill came through. Richards, Kopitar, Williams, Brown all brought it in the 3rd. One bad period, but a win is a win. Good to see Sharpy get off the schnid' with a goal.

HAWKS


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

Caught most of the first two periods of Kings-Hawks and LA was skating like it was some throwaway game in Rochester (props to Herb Brooks). No desire or intensity. The Hawks were putting on a clinic. Their forward group is so deep.

Pens with a hard fought victory today over Buffalo. Great battle level out of both teams. I would like to see Evgeni Malkin start scoring some goals soon but now I'm nitpicking.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

Hawks two games away from breaking a record.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

Ducks are kicking ass!!!!! I am loving it! I'll be there tomorrow!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

LEAFS

Kadri really coming into his own this year.

Also lolanders.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

HAWKS aiming for the record tonight. How fitting would it be to take out the NUCKS. :talk


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*



El Conquistador said:


> HAWKS aiming for the record tonight. How fitting would it be to take out the NUCKS. :talk


#realtalk

I would be watching this but I do not get it in the dorm and I have too much studying to head to the bar. I'll have to settle with just the Bulls game.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*



El Conquistador said:


> HAWKS aiming for the record tonight. How fitting would it be to take out the NUCKS. :talk


You guys had a good run, but streaks are meant to be broken and it ends tonight.



Aid180 said:


> #realtalk
> 
> I would be watching this but I do not get it in the dorm and I have too much studying to head to the bar. I'll have to settle with just the Bulls game.


Stream.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

streams are god awful for hockey unless they're in HD, otherwise you have a single black pixel moving very quickly around the ice and you have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

It's better than nothing.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

Yeah. Man I wish I could go to an NHL game live. Closest team to me right now is Nashville. :kobe2


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

At least you don't live in Vancouver. Ticket prices are 3rd highest in the league here.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

Nashville is 5 hours away. Too far for a game for me.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

Hossa and Seabrook injured...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

Fucking Hansen.

The Hawks have been pretty good 4v4 but they look shaky right now.


Not sure what Oduya was doing with that pass late in the game. Just clear the fucking puck.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

Schneider has been good. 4 straight power plays were the only reason why Vancouver is tied right now. There's no reason they shouldn't have won this one in regulation.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

Great save on Stallberg.

Schneider has been good this OT.

Shootout time. Please no Sharpy. fpalm


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

No kidding. I'm ready for pretty boy to get traded, tbh. 

My guess would be the Toews/Kane/Saad trio for the shootout.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

I wouldn't move sharpy unless you got a great offer.

which i doubt they'll get.

toews. fuck.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

HAWKS WIN. 

Kaner playing outstanding puck. Taking everything personal. Stars playing like stars, goalies contributing when called upon, young studs stepping up (Saad & Shaw), and the best 4th line in the NHL. (Y)


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

Emery is doing work. It must be nice to know that whoever you put in the net could be counted on for a good performance.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

Well that was a fun game.

That first Blackhawks goal should not have counted


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

Dirty ass game as expected. These guys really don't like each other.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

That's bullshit. Another dirty play on Big Hoss. Probably has another concussion. What's up with YOU FUCKERS always going after him? First Raffi, now this...


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*



AVRO said:


> Dirty ass game as expected. These guys really don't like each other.


I don't think there's a better rivalry in the NHL. Philly/Pens included.



El Conquistador said:


> That's bullshit. Another dirty play on Big Hoss. Probably has another concussion. What's up with YOU FUCKERS always going after him? First Raffi, now this...


It was a harmless play. It's not his fault Hossa is made of glass.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

Hard to say.










You can see Hansen starts skating towards the end and Hossa is skating backwards at the same time.

It'll be interesting to see what the league says.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

IMO he shouldn't get anything. It's unfortunate but these things happen in a contact sport.

Would not be surprised at all if he does get a suspension seeing as how no one in the front office knows what the fuck their doing


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

I get the glove/hand to the back of the head. I don't get raising the elbow and throwing it. Looks a little bit excessive, but I am admittedly biased.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*



El Conquistador said:


> I get the glove/hand to the back of the head. I don't get raising the elbow and throwing it. Looks a little bit excessive, but I am admittedly biased.


Aren't we all. 

I don't think it was intentional but I do think it was reckless. He'll probably get fined or a suspension of 1 or 2 games. 

Q says Hossa is fine btw which is good. He's on one hell of a hot streak.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

Looks intentional to me, but I wouldn't do more than fine the guy. It's not like he used his skate to cut open someone's Achilles Tendon.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*



Showtime said:


> streams are god awful for hockey unless they're in HD, otherwise you have a single black pixel moving very quickly around the ice and you have no idea what's going on.


Agreed. This is why i order Center Ice every year.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

Sharks won a game last night. Still amazed to see it actually happen.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

New HAWKS title please.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

Ruff fired, wow. Longest serving coach in the league.



Christian Louboutin said:


> New HAWKS title please.


Then suggest something...


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

Hansen gets one game for an innocent hockey play.

Keith cost a team a chance at the Cup last year and got 5. What a joke.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*



Alim said:


> Hansen gets one game for an innocent hockey play.
> 
> Keith cost a team a chance at the Cup last year and got 5. What a joke.


You can't be serious.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*



JM said:


> Ruff fired, wow. Longest serving coach in the league.
> 
> 
> 
> Then suggest something...


Make sure to only make suggestions IF it has a hash tag in the beginning. Otherwise, it will be glossed over.



JM said:


> You can't be serious.


(Y)

You tell em', bud!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

when did WF turn into twitter? :side:

#BigHoss

#CaptainSerious vs #BigMeanJoeThornton Round 3


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*










CAPTAIN SERIOUS.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

lol. 

"If Kaner wants to keep calling me captain serious and parade around playing the bad guy role when he's 5'5, then good for him." - Jonny Toews on Carmen, Jurko & Harry


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

He's serious.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

Fuck me. What a game that was. Pens/Flyers is best rivalry in the NHL.

Vokoun let's in 2 softies in the 3rd period, just awful. We should be in overtime right now.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

Highly entertaining Pens-Flyers game with little defense and the wrong result (from where I'm sitting, at least). Games with the Flyers take years off my life. The Penguins forget how to play defense or play disciplined hockey when they play against those vile orange sweaters.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #GetWellSoonKarlsson*

Chicago/Canuckerfuckers is the biggest rivalry but Flyers/Pens is a good one too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Alim's biased opinions etc #Hashtag*

Canucks getting their ass kicked consistently is not a rivalry. even the series that the canucks beat them in the blackhawks managed to come back and make take them to 7. PENS/FLYERS is just nuts.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Alim's biased opinions etc #Hashtag*

I'm not really sure about getting asses kicked constantly...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Alim's biased opinions etc #Hashtag*

CONSISTENTLY


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Alim's biased opinions etc #Hashtag*

Fair enough. Maybe.

They beat them 2 years in a row, then the Canucks squeaked one out. Last year back to the Hawks. Season series over the last number of years? I have no idea.

No 2 teams hate eachother more right now though.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Alim's biased opinions etc #Hashtag*

You can't really say that in the three series we've played that either team has had their collective asses kicked.

2009 Games 5 and 6 could have easily gone either way if Luongo didn't self-destruct

2010 Canucks couldn't catch a break at home and Buff was unstoppable

2011 Blackhawks had a powerplay in overtime and were a Sharp slapper away from an incredible comeback in Game 7. Then Campoli went full retard and it came to Burrows and the rest is history


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Alim's biased opinions etc #Hashtag*

Pens/Flyers don't hate each other? If you can make Crosby not act like a little bitch then you're obviously GETTING TO HIM and the HATE is there.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Alim's biased opinions etc #Hashtag*



Showtime said:


> Pens/Flyers don't hate each other? If you can make Crosby not act like a little bitch then you're obviously GETTING TO HIM and the HATE is there.


UDFK are you misreading as much as Flexypoo tonight? At one point did I say the Pen and Flyers don't hate eachother?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Alim's biased opinions etc #Hashtag*

No two fanbases are trolling eachother harder than Vancouver/Chicago right now. All types of disrespectful shit flying every which way. I enjoy the rivalry. And you just know they'll meet in the playoffs again. #Sticks2Asses #Injuries #Suspensions


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Alim's biased opinions etc #Hashtag*

I came into this section and noticed the thread title and got a good laugh. Good work JM (Y)



JM said:


> You can't be serious.


Oh I totally am. Keith is one of my favorite players, but that was a dirty, dirty hit with malicious intent to injure. But as usual, the Sedins get absolutely no respect from anyone despite the fact that Daniel Sedin was the reigning Art Ross winner at the time. If Keith made the same hit to a guy like Ovechkin, his punishment would have at least doubled. He should have got 10 games. Instead he missed the last 5 games of the season and was fresh for the playoffs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Alim's biased opinions etc #Hashtag*



Alim said:


> I came into this section and noticed the thread title and got a good laugh. Good work JM (Y)
> 
> Oh I totally am. Keith is one of my favorite players, but that was a dirty, dirty hit with malicious intent to injure. But as usual, the Sedins get absolutely no respect from anyone despite the fact that Daniel Sedin was the reigning Art Ross winner at the time. If Keith made the same hit to a guy like Ovechkin, his punishment would have at least doubled. He should have got 10 games. Instead he missed the last 5 games of the season and was fresh for the playoffs.


haha I knew you'd appreciate it.

It was malicious and he was punished. Maybe it should have been longer? I wasn't disagreeing with this part of your post to begin with.

Hanssen gave a forearm to the back of the head though, I'm not sure how you can consider this a "harmless" play. 

In any case, Keith got 5 games and Hanssen got 1...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Alim's biased opinions etc #Hashtag*



JM said:


> UDFK are you misreading as much as Flexypoo tonight? At one point did I say the Pen and Flyers don't hate eachother?


I know you didn't say that, I just think their hate>Nux/Chicago hate. Perhaps you can say the fanbases of each team hate each other more, but the I don't think it's even close when it comes to the actual players of the Flyers/Pens compared to the Nux/Hawks. Then again, Pens/Flyers have some nice grinders/tough guys while Nux/Hawks are full of pussies. unk2


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Alim's biased opinions etc #Hashtag*



JM said:


> haha I knew you'd appreciate it.
> 
> It was malicious and he was punished. Maybe it should have been longer? I wasn't disagreeing with this part of your post to begin with.
> 
> ...


He was jumping for the puck which was in the air and his arm happened to come into contact with Hossa's head. Hossa fell down and made it look way worse than it actually was. I would call embellishment, but Hossa does have a history of concussion issues so I can see why he was so dazed. 

I hear he's shook it off so that's good.



Hank Scorpio said:


> You can't really say that in the three series we've played that either team has had their collective asses kicked.
> 
> 2009 Games 5 and 6 could have easily gone either way if Luongo didn't self-destruct
> 
> ...


No one was going to beat the Blackhawks in 2010. Looking back, that team was stacked and is the best team post-lockout.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Alim's biased opinions etc #Hashtag*

Yeah an Anaheim is full of a bunch of heavyweights. Come on son.

They got pushed around by Vancouver. Which is hilarious. Corey Perry was dodging Ballard like a little beeyytch.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Alim's biased opinions etc #Hashtag*

this isn't about the ducks. we're just all around great though, don't be jelly. Chicago hasn't lost in regulation? that's cute, Fasth hasn't lost at all. :kobe3


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Alim's biased opinions etc #Hashtag*



Alim said:


> He was jumping for the puck which was in the air and his arm happened to come into contact with Hossa's head. Hossa fell down and made it look way worse than it actually was. I would call embellishment, but Hossa does have a history of concussion issues so I can see why he was so dazed.
> 
> I hear he's shook it off so that's good.


He definitely forcefully hit him in the head. It was way more than just 'coming in contact'. You can say that Hossa put himself in that position and they were going to collide regardless but Hanssen definitely made sure he gave him a shot...


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Alim's biased opinions etc #Hashtag*



Showtime said:


> I know you didn't say that, I just think their hate>Nux/Chicago hate. Perhaps you can say the fanbases of each team hate each other more, but the I don't think it's even close when it comes to the actual players of the Flyers/Pens compared to the Nux/Hawks. Then again, Pens/Flyers have some nice grinders/tough guys while Nux/Hawks are full of pussies. unk2


The Nucks/Blackhawks rivalry was at it's peak in 2010. Most of the goons/agitators from both teams are gone now. I'm kind of surprised it's still going, but I guess the Keith hit rekindled the feud (and now the Hansen hit).

Players on the Hawks that pissed off the Canucks that are gone now:

Ladd
Versteeg
Byfuglien
Eager
Burish

The only notables gone from the Canucks are Hordichuk who was a plug and Rypien (RIP).

But we still have Kesler, Burrows, Sedins from 2010 and an emerging Hansen, Weise, and Lapierre so it evens out.



JM said:


> He definitely forcefully hit him in the head. It was way more than just 'coming in contact'. You can say that Hossa put himself in that position and they were going to collide regardless but Hanssen definitely made sure he gave him a shot...


That just ends up coming back to hockey's biggest rule for players... don't play with your head down. Or in your words, Hossa put himself in a vulnerable position.

Either way it doesn't matter. One game isn't a big deal.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Alim's biased opinions etc #Hashtag*



Showtime said:


> this isn't about the ducks. we're just all around great though, don't be jelly. Chicago hasn't lost in regulation? that's cute, Fasth hasn't lost at all. :kobe3


Yeah and like that contract won't bite them in the ass. He's played nines games and they give him a 5.8 million dollar contract?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Alim's biased opinions etc #Hashtag*

5.8 over 2 years. It's not outrageous and if he continues to play as he is his asking price is only going to go up.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Alim's biased opinions etc #Hashtag*

devils having a great season this year, everyone thinking since parise gone we suck, but we keep proving everyone wrong.IN LOU WE TRUST


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Alim's biased opinions etc #Hashtag*

Went into #lolkings thinking it was the NHL thread.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Alim's biased opinions etc #Hashtag*



AVRO said:


> Went into #lolkings thinking it was the NHL thread.


Just did the same thing. Saw all these people saying the draft class this year was really weak and I was confused.



JM said:


> 5.8 over 2 years. It's not outrageous and if he continues to play as he is his asking price is only going to go up.


It is outrageous because he's only played 9 games. This could just be a hot streak, he could completely drop off and the Ducks would have bit themselves in the ass. Or I could be wrong and he could continue to be amazing and be worth every penny. We'll have to wait and see. All I'm saying is that maybe it was a bit soon to give him such a contract.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Alim's biased opinions etc #Hashtag*

Funny because we were talking about this in the thread:

http://deadspin.com/5985879/flyers+penguins-is-the-nhls-best-rivalry

Respect for the Canucks-Hawks, though. One of my favorite playoff series of all time is when the Canucks actually won on Burrows OT goal. Great theater.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Alim's biased opinions etc #Hashtag*

Toews/Thornton round two - FIGHT!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Somebody beat the #HAWKS. Fuck. #PeakInMarch*

I liked the old thread title better


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Somebody beat the #HAWKS. Fuck. #PeakInMarch*

Sens fans are all uppity after their lucky win last night. Sure weren't talking much when Leafs beat them 3-0 last week.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Somebody beat the #HAWKS. Fuck. #PeakInMarch*

Scrivens needs to learn to control rebounds.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Somebody beat the #HAWKS. Fuck. #PeakInMarch*



John Mercer said:


> Scrivens needs to learn to control rebounds.


Yeah he does. Hopefully Reimer will be back soon anyway.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Somebody beat the #HAWKS. Fuck. #PeakInMarch*

The team that beats the Hawks in regulation is going to celebrate like they just won the Stanley Cup.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Somebody beat the #HAWKS. Fuck. #PeakInMarch*

Ducks seem to make do a comeback every damn week and win it after regulation every time as well. :mark:


also Ducks>Hawks. we beat them and we're kind of on a great start of our own. :kobe2


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Somebody beat the #HAWKS. Fuck. #PeakInMarch*

Just remembered those GOAT commercials the Sharks had a couple years ago. :lol


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Somebody beat the #HAWKS. Fuck. #PeakInMarch*


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Somebody beat the #HAWKS. Fuck. #PeakInMarch*

That Columbus pick is great.

The new conference alignments that are being proposed might help the Blue Jackets out. Well, at least in giving their fan base more to get excited about. Penguins and Rick Nash both coming to town a lot more.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...shipping-detroit-columbus-133926857--nhl.html

Nashville probably has the biggest beef with this and Chicago losing the Detroit rivalry.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Somebody beat the #HAWKS. Fuck. #PeakInMarch*

Panthers might suck, but Johnny Hockey is worth watching this loser team for every single game.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Somebody beat the #HAWKS. Fuck. #PeakInMarch*

Man what a game between Kings/Ducks, first two periods were INSANE and then Kings took over the third. Great game.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Somebody beat the #HAWKS. Fuck. #PeakInMarch*

So, Gagne traded back to the Flyers and now Erik Cole traded to Dallas for Michael Ryder. I can't believe the Habs got rid of that contract. Happy with the deal.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Somebody beat the #HAWKS. Fuck. #PeakInMarch*

Not really upset to see him go, he had a decent run last seasos but during the playoffs he was a no show.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Somebody beat the #HAWKS. Fuck. #PeakInMarch*

Panthers were up 4-1..
At that point, I said, just wait until they blow it.
And of course - they did.
But they actually pulled one out for once.
Imagining where this team would be right now without all of the collapses/chokes we've had this season.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Somebody beat the #HAWKS. Fuck. #PeakInMarch*

The Ryder for Cole deal is very intriguing. I've always been a fan of Cole's grit and Ryder can simply put the puck in the net. Craig Button on TSN said that there was some tension between Cole and PK Subban which I was totally unaware of. Dallas will be a team to watch at the trade deadline when they decide whether they are loading up to make it or if they decide to move some guys. Stephane Robidas is a real valuable guy who I saw in the rumors on some hockey dirtsheets. There's always Jaromir Jagr, too.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Somebody beat the #HAWKS. Fuck. #PeakInMarch*



Maelstrom21 said:


> The Ryder for Cole deal is very intriguing. I've always been a fan of Cole's grit and Ryder can simply put the puck in the net. Craig Button on TSN said that there was some tension between Cole and PK Subban which I was totally unaware of. Dallas will be a team to watch at the trade deadline when they decide whether they are loading up to make it or if they decide to move some guys. Stephane Robidas is a real valuable guy who I saw in the rumors on some hockey dirtsheets. There's always Jaromir Jagr, too.


A big part of the deal is the mere fact that Erik Cole didn't want to be in Montreal anymore, apparently. Something with his family or along those lines. He didn't want to be there anymore and his play on-ice was very inconsistent this season, so it's a better deal. It also opens up salary cap space for the Habs this summer with Ryder's contract coming to an end.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Somebody beat the #HAWKS. Fuck. #PeakInMarch*



obby said:


>


This might be the greatest thing ever. :lmao


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Somebody beat the #HAWKS. Fuck. #PeakInMarch*

Hawks fucking killing it. 17-0-3.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Somebody beat the #HAWKS. Fuck. #PeakInMarch*

Hope you can keep it up until you play us... bodies will be readied


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Hawks are unreal.

Everyone is playing at a high level.

And the Superstars? Elite level.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

tune into nbc tomorrow to witness the snapping of the streak.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Who are they playing?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

wings @ the joe


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

fuck the hawks, seriously. maybe if they weren't doing ridiculously good someone would take note of the fact that the Ducks are 15-3-1 and already have 31 points this season. and we've beat the hawks. :kobe2


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Oh yeah. Fuck the Red Wings.

I was talking to a Pilot buddy of mine who used to work out of Detroit last year and he was telling me how much of a shitty area the Joe is on weds night when the Wings were playing.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

yeah there's always a risk of getting stabbed before or after the game


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

He was just comparing how the one good sports team in the city (when he lived there) has the shittiest venue to watch them.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

orite. I only see them when they come to montreal but I've heard similar stories.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

This Pens / Habs game is getting to be a classic. Lots of action, lots of goals


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Game time. FUCK A RED WING.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

My Wings to beat the Hawks book it.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Doubt the wings will win today but obviously I'd love to see it happen. Can't discount the hawks this year that's for sure.

I'm thinking a Pens / Hawks Cup Final would be a great series.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*



Showtime said:


> fuck the hawks, seriously. maybe if they weren't doing ridiculously good someone would take note of the fact that the Ducks are 15-3-1 and already have 31 points this season. and we've beat the hawks. :kobe2


There's just no love man.
The NHL is east coast biased.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*



Ring General Daniels said:


> There's just no love man.
> The NHL is east coast biased.


North East coast biased you could even say. Still boggles me how the Wings are in the West


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*



TantruM said:


> North East coast biased you could even say. Still boggles me how the Wings are in the West


Can't really blame them. Some of the biggest markets are there and it is (Currently) one of the most competitive divisions.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

PATRICK KANE!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

and the streak continues. :bron3


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Please tell me you saw that shootout goal 

PATRICK FUCKING KANE!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

LOL. Detroit unraveled those last three minutes of regulation. Crawford and Emery have been astoundingly good. The Hawks are must watch TV these days. Honest to God, you wont find these guys playing a boring game.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Patrick Kane, stand the fuck up.

Great shootout goal.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Dammit never been this sad yet excited to own a Kane jersey


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Those damn Hawks haha
So we got round 2 tomorrow between the Coyotes and Ducks, lets see if Mike Smith can bail out the Coyotes again.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

It's a shame the hawks are doing this in a shortened season. Would love to see them go after the Canadians 132 points in a season record


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Guess they'll just have to settle for consecutive points record. They aren't far off from that now.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

What the Hawks are doing is amazing. My grandfather was whining about their OT losses which is totally indicative of how the older generation views all team records from this generation: cheapened by the loser point/shootout. I'm not saying I agree but since there are a lot of old cranky guys in the hockey media, it's bound to come up.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

why is he mad about them? he the old generation they would just be ties which is basically the exact same thing since all their losses came in the shootout.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*



TantruM said:


> Dammit never been this sad yet excited to own a Kane jersey


I trust it's a team usa jersey


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

I know..there like my 4th favorite team from Chicago


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

As a Habs fan, that win against the Bruins is sweeter than any other win the Habs got this season. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*



Showtime said:


> why is he mad about them? he the old generation they would just be ties which is basically the exact same thing since all their losses came in the shootout.


Basically but he's a purist who thinks the shootout has watered down the game. He's also against visors, so that should give you a frame of reference for his hockey mindset.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

ESPN personality Stephen A. Smith dropping knowledge about hockey:

http://www.awfulannouncing.com/2013...ties-in-hockey-which-don-t-exist-anymore.html

:argh:
:StephenA


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*



Maelstrom21 said:


> ESPN personality Stephen A. Smith dropping knowledge about hockey:
> 
> http://www.awfulannouncing.com/2013...ties-in-hockey-which-don-t-exist-anymore.html
> 
> ...


What a fucking moron. :lmao


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*



Maelstrom21 said:


> ESPN personality Stephen A. Smith dropping knowledge about hockey:
> 
> http://www.awfulannouncing.com/2013...ties-in-hockey-which-don-t-exist-anymore.html
> 
> ...


Bet he's feeling pretty stupid right about now. Idiot.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

NHL seriously needs to fix the refereeing and how they must be accountable for their calls. 

But when have they ever done anything logical?


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Anyone hear about how they might re-do the NHL into four conferences?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*



TantruM said:


> Anyone hear about how they might re-do the NHL into four conferences?


Yep, Wings finally get their move to the East. Unfortunately, they lose the Blackhawks rivalry.










I found it interesting that there was some expansion talk regarding Conference 3 and 4 since they have one less team. Seattle would fit brilliantly in Conference 4. Quebec City has been bandied about for expansion but that would mean for re-alignment.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Hawks/Wild tonight. I can hardly wait. Classes cancelled because of the blizzard builds up the anticipation even more.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Would be weird having two conferences with eight teams and two with seven teams.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Yep, Wings finally get their move to the East. Unfortunately, they lose the Blackhawks rivalry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm expecting Seattle to be added to Conference 4 and Quebec City to go into Conference 2 and then they'd move Detroit to Conference 3 most likely. That would even things out more. Plus I'd be pretty excited to see Quebec City get a team again.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*



Rockstar said:


> I'm expecting Seattle to be added to Conference 4 and Quebec City to go into Conference 2 and then they'd move Detroit to Conference 3 most likely. That would even things out more. Plus I'd be pretty excited to see Quebec City get a team again.


I co-sign this. My only concern is the supposed promise Detroit has to remain in the Eastern timezone for games. Otherwise, strong plan.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*










Couple beauty goals by the 2 best players in the game today!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

stammer > malkin


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*



Champ said:


> stammer > malkin


You can't be serious? lol


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

what makes him better than stammer


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

After 75 GP last year

Stamkos
53-35-88

Malkin
50-59-109

The only thing Stamkos is better at is he's a better pure goal scorer. Malkin can take over a game at anytime when he's on, he's the better overall player.

Crosby
Malkin
Stamkos

Those would be my top 3 in that order.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Theres more these discussions than comparing fantasy sports stat lines.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

RIP Marc Staal


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*










Hope he's OK.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Almost looked like it hit his helmet. Jesus christ wear visors.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Fucking ouch


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Pesky Minnesota Wild bunch...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

This shit seriously pisses me off. How longs it going to take to get visors mandatory? The injuries are AWFUL. So hard to watch. Helmets became mandatory almost 35 years ago, EVOLVE with the speed of the game.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Yeah, reading about it, it sounded like it hit him directly in the eye. The gif looks like it hit at the brow, but all of this could have easily been avoided with a visor. It's about time they look into making them mandatory, imo.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*



El Conquistador said:


> Pesky Minnesota Wild bunch...


I'm surprised they almost came back.

Hawks just are a better team though. No doubt.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*



RatedR10 said:


> Yeah, reading about it, it sounded like it hit him directly in the eye. The gif looks like it hit at the brow, but all of this could have easily been avoided with a visor. It's about time they look into making them mandatory, imo.


Like is anyone here actually not pro visor here in 2013? This one is a no brainer to me. 

I get players choice and all that but eventually owners needs to ensure their investments are protected. Same with Kevlar socks.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Rumors swirling about Josh Gorges coming out as queer. I thought he was engaged?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

^^Could be Galchenyuk in drag, though.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*



Davy Jones said:


> Rumors swirling about Josh Gorges coming out as queer. I thought he was engaged?


Wait...what?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

That report on Georges has gotta be fake.

The late games tonight were really good. Kings had a nice comeback win over the Blues, speaking of the Blues what the hell is up with them lately??


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Yeah so that report on Georges is made up unless he has turned gay recently because my friend says he's always had a girlfriend when he's been around him, unless he's bi-sexual i guess lol.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Pronger officially retired. :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

where did you get that from magic



> I played the game to the best of my abilities and the best I knew how. If it is [the end], it is, and if it's not, we'll see."


that quote was from an article posted today


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

he did an interview where he said he basically cant use his peripheral vision. that essentially means retirement as you can't really play if you don't know what's happening around you.


also JM is only a mod. :ti


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

I'm going to miss Pronger's "Do I smell shit?" look that is always on his face if he has indeed retired.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

He isn't officially retired but he will most likely never play again, so he might as well be.

Just noticed JM is only a mod now, lol.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Avs can't sustain this fury. Killing off penalties like it's their job. 2-1 SOG advantage in favor of the Hawks.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

What the Hawks are doing is amazing. They may be put to the test now with Hossa already injured and both Sharp and Shaw leaving the game with injuries. Chicago visits Colorado on Friday then hosts Edmonton on Sunday. I'll say Edmonton ends the streak, CM Punk style. unk


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Yep. The Hawks are fighting attrition right now. Coach Q said Hossa's injury isn't serious and should be back Friday. As far as Sharp, Q' stated that he doesn't believe it to be season ending, which is a little worrisome. No idea on Shaw. Probably a few games off to rest and recuperate, but I haven't heard much on Shaw's situation.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Pens vs Flyers tonight!


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Fuck, man. Heart goes out to him.

http://www.tsn.ca/other_sports/story/?id=417571


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Well atleast he got his Stanley Cup 
Pronger will always have a place in my heart.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

NHLPA agrees to realignment proposal for next season. 26-4 in favor and will be reevaluated following the 14-15 season.



> Toronto (March 7, 2013) – NHLPA Executive Director Don Fehr issued the following statement this evening:
> 
> “After discussions with the Executive Board, the NHLPA has given consent to realignment, to be re-evaluated following the 2014-15 season.”


http://kuklaskorner.com/hockey/comments/nhlpa-consents-to-realignment



> @FriedgeHNIC: Board of Governors vote on last re-alignment was 26-4 in favour.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Im gonna assume there gonna move Detroit and the Jets.
Since Detroit keeps bitching.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Pens/Flyers game has been nuts once again lol. 3rd period coming up.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*



Ring General Daniels said:


> Im gonna assume there gonna move Detroit and the Jets.
> Since Detroit keeps bitching.


Considering Detroit is in the Eastern time zone but plays in the Western conference, which causes extra travel + less fans viewing late at night, I'd say their bitching is justified. About time they get more games on the east coast so fans can actually watch the whole game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Chicago plays in the same conditions and it's just as unfair to leave them with the western teams. :kobe


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Chicago is in Central Time Zone.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

The new realignment sucks for the Canucks. They go from playing in the second worst division in the NHL to arguably the best (competitive).


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Ducks resign Getzlaf for 8 years/8.25 AAV. I know they had to pay him but wow that is an over payment man.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

I think Getzlaf is worth that, imho. Shaw/Hossa set to play tonight in Colorado. Sharp will be sidelined for 3-4 weeks minimum - grade 2 shoulder separation.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Getzlaf is our best player and we're on an absolute tear, so the contract is worthwhile in my opinion.

I wish the Ducks stopped signing players during this stretch though. It just gives the player's agents leverage and allows them to get paid way more than they would if we weren't on a great run.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

THE STREAK IS GOING TO END. THE STREAK IS SOON TO OVER. :hb:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

:hb

THANK GOD.

#SLOWSLIDE


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

RIP


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

I enjoy the jealousy of the Ducks fans of all the attention their team isn't getting.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

I'd rather be the second best team in the league...then any other team in the league not named the Blackhawks. We have no reason to be jealous, we're still playing out of our minds. :kobe


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

Yeah the Ducks are looking like a fine team this year. No doubt about that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*

I'm going to continue my no Ducks thread title rule for the rest of the season.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

Non Hockey Related. You need to alter your sig Jessica.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

lel, it hardly matters what you want. you'll probably be a regular member within a month. :bron2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

What's wrong with my sig?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

It doesn't say Jessica.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

Should Jessica be at the start or the end?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

it doesn't say JIM. JIM. JIM LOSING HIS MOD POWERS. WHY JIM, WHY?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

Either or is fine with me.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

I don't approve of the title JIM


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*



McQueen said:


> Either or is fine with me.


I see. Not sure what I can do. Not sure I want anyone to know about the bond we share though. It's personal you know?



Aid180 said:


> I don't approve of the title JIM


I'm marking out, bro.

They had a good run, no doubt. Hopefully they go on a significant losing streak now.

#PeakInMarch #DownHillFromHere


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

HAWKS LOST

LEBRON IS DISSAPOINT


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

Hawks will go 7-3-0 in their next 10. They won't be going on any losing streak.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

The Blackhawks and losing streak in the same sentence?


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

I'm a massive Blackhawks fan but hey, you can't win 'em all.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

Shockingly enough, this Blues/Sharks game has actually been really entertaining, shockingly enough. Lot of big hits and it's getting real chippy.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

Impressive streak by the Blackhawks, but lets how they play going forward now.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

Will be interesting to see what the Ducks do with Perry now. No way they can afford him now that they've signed Getzlaf. Surely they won't just let him walk onto the free agent market.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

I'm pretty sure we CAN actually afford to pay him and we absolutely should imo.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

A lot of hockey experts are saying they won't be able to afford him. I tend to agree. Perry will want big money (And he deserves big money) but with the salary cap dropping and other players having contracts coming up, it will be tough to work.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

Perry is not going anywhere, Bobby Ryan is gonna be the odd man out when his contract is up.

I'd rather have a Perry/Getzlaf combo anyways, plus we got Etem, Palmieri, Bonino, Holland & Smith-Pelly, so there's a'lot of optimism for us Ducks fans.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

Yeah, Perry will be kept over Ryan. Pretty sure Ryan is going to want a huge pay deal as well, but Perry has deserved it more and so he will probably be the one that is kept.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

The general belief now is that Perry will ask for 9 mil annually. Good luck affording that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

eh, if all else fails we could should trade him to the Leafs for a huge return.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

I don't think i can handle a Ducks team without the dynamic duo 
Make this right Bob Murray!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: SERIOUSLY BEAT THE HAWKS WTF*



El Conquistador said:


> I think Getzlaf is worth that, imho. Shaw/Hossa set to play tonight in Colorado. Sharp will be sidelined for 3-4 weeks minimum - grade 2 shoulder separation.


You think Getzlaf is worth 8.25 million dollars a year? that's 500k less then Crosby ffs :lmao.

He's good but he's definitely not worth that.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

Reimer sucks lol. He's fighting the puck hard tonight.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

when does Crosby's contract run out? It would be a shame if it was a long one as he is going to have a HUGE pay day. Same with Malkin.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*



Red Viper said:


> when does Crosby's contract run out? It would be a shame if it was a long one as he is going to have a HUGE pay day. Same with Malkin.


He just resigned last year. His contract is up in 2024-25, he will be a Penguin for life.

Malkin's is up after next season and will most likely resign in the offseason.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

oh yeah I forgot, there was rumors they might trade him because of the concussion. oh how sweet that would have been. he's a fool though, he could have commanded far more money, oh well, I guess he took one for the team. Malkin, well I don't see him doing the same. :bron2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

Leafs/Pens in overtime. Reimer has settled down now after an awful start.

Streaming as I'm at campus. Pittsburgh broadcasters are idiots. Wow gee I've never heard Toronto this loud before. Check your hearing twits. It's one of the loudest buildings in the league. 

JVR crushed Malkin. Glad he wasn't hurt though, for fantasy implications.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

PENS BABY! Crosby with that roof daddy for the winner.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*



John Mercer said:


> Leafs/Pens in overtime. Reimer has settled down now after an awful start.
> 
> Streaming as I'm at campus. Pittsburgh broadcasters are idiots. Wow gee I've never heard Toronto this loud before. Check your hearing twits. It's one of the loudest buildings in the league.
> 
> JVR crushed Malkin. Glad he wasn't hurt though, for fantasy implications.


Malkin never played a shift after that hit. He sat on the bench for the rest of the game.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*



John Mercer said:


> Leafs/Pens in overtime. Reimer has settled down now after an awful start.
> 
> Streaming as I'm at campus. Pittsburgh broadcasters are idiots. Wow gee I've never heard Toronto this loud before. Check your hearing twits. It's one of the loudest buildings in the league.
> 
> JVR crushed Malkin. Glad he wasn't hurt though, for fantasy implications.


The Pittsburgh guys are AWFUL. I'd say Jack Edwards is worse but he's obviously a schizophrenic so I can't complain too much


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*



Hank Scorpio said:


> The Pittsburgh guys are AWFUL. I'd say Jack Edwards is worse but he's obviously a schizophrenic so I can't complain too much


Yeah, Steigy and Errey are awful. Even Penguins fans will tell you this. Jack Edwards isn't to bad but he's the biggest homer lol.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

I'm not sure who I was listening to on the stream but ya, between the Crosby dick riding and generally cluelessness, it was pretty painful.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*



John Mercer said:


> I'm not sure who I was listening to on the stream but ya, between the Crosby dick riding and generally cluelessness, it was pretty painful.


Yeah, Steigy and Errey. I hate them with a passion as well. I wish Mike Lange still called the Pens games on TV instead of the radio.

On another note, how bad are the Flames? lol they are getting smoked at the moment.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*



Rockstar said:


> Will be interesting to see what the Ducks do with Perry now. No way they can afford him now that they've signed Getzlaf. Surely they won't just let him walk onto the free agent market.


Probably a deadline deal, as a Sharks fan though I'd obviously prefer them to let him walk for nothing. :bateman



Red Viper said:


> oh yeah I forgot, there was rumors they might trade him because of the concussion. oh how sweet that would have been. he's a fool though, he could have commanded far more money, oh well, I guess he took one for the team. Malkin, well I don't see him doing the same. :bron2


What rumors? Or do you mean Leafs fans on hfboards talking about Bozak, Kadri and a 2nd for Crosby?

And wow did the Sharks blow that lead. Todd McLellan needs to be fired, he has no control of the room.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*



Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> Probably a deadline deal, as a Sharks fan though I'd obviously prefer them to let him walk for nothing. :bateman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao Leafs fans are the worst on that site. What's your username on there?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*



Stad said:


> Reimer sucks lol. He's fighting the puck hard tonight.


Reimer may not have looked great in that game but he still has a better GAA and Save % than Fleury.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

He played well after the first period. After the first 10 minutes really.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*



Rockstar said:


> Reimer may not have looked great in that game but he still has a better GAA and Save % than Fleury.


I posted that after the first period, he looked better as the game went on but i'd still take Fleury over Reimer any day of the week. Fleury really hasn't been a problem in most of the games this season, the d coverage has been pretty bad all season long.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

The ACC is actually one of the quietest buildings in the league I'd say. It doesn't even look full most of the time but that probably has something to with suits not going to games that they have tickets for.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

It definitely is not quiet...

And oh, check out those LOLHAWKS.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

What a year Kunitz is having, hat trick after 2 periods. Him and Sid both got 4 points.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

Carlyle was singing Kunitz praises the other day. Developed into a very good hockey player.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

Make that 5 points each.

Islanders are a god damn mess, but what's new?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

PK Subban looks unreal so far this season. He's going to get a nice big contract next summer.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*



Stad said:


> Yeah, Steigy and Errey are awful. Even Penguins fans will tell you this. Jack Edwards isn't to bad but he's the biggest homer lol.


I'll second this. Steigerwald was okay until he was paired with Errey. For some reason, Errey goes off on these weird tangents and takes Steigy with him. It's hard to listen to.

Chris Kunitz is a boss right now. Best streak of his career. I'm concerned with the absence of Malkin. I hope he's not out long term. The hockey gods will not let Geno and Sid be healthy together for any length of time.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

Chicago on a two game losing streak. :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I'll second this. Steigerwald was okay until he was paired with Errey. For some reason, Errey goes off on these weird tangents and takes Steigy with him. It's hard to listen to.
> 
> Chris Kunitz is a boss right now. Best streak of his career. *I'm concerned with the absence of Malkin. I hope he's not out long term*. The hockey gods will not let Geno and Sid be healthy together for any length of time.


1-2 weeks, per DB.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

I'd like to be remembered as the one who called Chicago's losing streak before it happened.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

It's a pretty pointless statistic anyway. No one is going to remember "the streak" by next season. 

Just like Detroit's 20 something home wins in a row last year.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*



Alim said:


> It's a pretty pointless statistic anyway. No one is going to remember "the streak" by next season.
> 
> Just like Detroit's 20 something home wins in a row last year.


What's wrong with your Nucks?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

Sharks are awful. What a disgusting way to lose a game. Doug Wilson should be hung by his toes for the poor trades and moves he's made in the last few years. Todd McLellan should be fired. He has no control over the room, his voice is meaningless.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*



Stad said:


> What's wrong with your Nucks?


Nothing has changed since that game against Boston in January. The whole team looks deflated. The Sedins and the goalies are still our best players, but everyone else needs to start picking up the slack. 

Kesler has had a bad run with injuries lately and without him our offense is shit. We just can't score goals. The team has two former Art Ross winners, a 40 goal scoring Selke winner and that's it. It's a bunch of 2nd/3rd line tweeners after that. Guys like Raymond, Booth, Higgins are good depth guys but you just can't expect them to carry the offensive load when the Sedins are not scoring. 

The defense is shit. Hamhuis is a top 15 defenseman in the league but he is not playing like one right now. Edler has always had consistency. He is a mess defensively right now which leads to poor special teams. Speaking of special teams, our top free agent signing who has a reputation of scoring bombs from the point has been ineffective on the PP. This is mainly due to the fact that he plays with Edler and Edler isn't the kind of player that dishes off passes for one timers. He's the guy that takes the shots which makes Garrison useless.

Goaltending has been solid and I'm not worried about it. We have two legitimate goalies that bring out the best in each other and having two is better than one. Neither one of them is getting traded any time soon, so if one falters down the stretch or in the playoffs, making the switch to the other goalie should be easy. 

I honestly believe the Canucks are still a top team. Call me a homer if you want, but this team won the President's trophy last year by putting almost no effort down the stretch. As soon as we won the Boston game it was basically, "K. We got our win back. Now let's start playing like shit and cruise to the playoffs." And right before the playoffs rolled around Duncan Keith takes out our top offensive weapon and all hope was lost. 

I don't mind this slump. I see it as a win-win either way.

1. By the Canucks losing now, there is a strong chance that the team gets hot right before the playoffs and as evident last year with the Kings, all you need is a ticket to the dance to win it all. If it means no home ice, so be it. They have been the top contender two years in a row now. It would be nice for them to go into the post season with less pressure.

2. If situation 1 doesn't happen and the Canucks keep their losing ways and miss the playoffs entirely (or make the playoffs and get bounced in the first round again), Vigneault is fired. AV is a good coach, but I think the players have started to tune him out. He doesn't get his team motivated. Based off interviews of players who have played for the Canucks in the past, his shtick is basically "Alright boys, you know what to do. Now go out there and do it." The system is not working anymore.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

Hawks are missing Patrick Sharp.

But last night was juts some shit goaltending.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

I'd lol if Chicago has a 20 game streak the other way.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

Ottawa's Kaspars Daugavins shootout attempt was crazy last night, great work by Tuukka Rask with the stop. Props to creativity, though.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

PENS!!!!!!!!!! 3 goals in the last 7 minutes to win it!!!


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

Great 3rd by the Pens for the comeback win! Brandon Sutter has been a great player for them. I'm not even going to make the Jordan Staal-Sutter argument but Shero got Sutter, Dumoulin, and Pouliot for a player who was walking in a year anyway. Useful.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

Leafs are very disappointing in this game. They can beat the Jets. They have beat the Jets and they should've beat the Jets.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Great 3rd by the Pens for the comeback win! Brandon Sutter has been a great player for them. I'm not even going to make the Jordan Staal-Sutter argument but Shero got Sutter, Dumoulin, and Pouliot for a player who was walking in a year anyway. Useful.


Yup. Sutter has become one of my favorite Penguins. He's had about 4 clutch goals so far this year.

Also, Julian whining about those calls in the 3rd was hilarious.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

Terrible game from the Leafs. Those last two goals from the Jets should not have happened. Should've been a 3-2 game. Holzer really should not be on the top D pairing. Bring Gardiner back up! Put Phaneuf on the right side with Gunnarsson as his partner! Put Gardiner and Kostka together!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

The Ducks are 4 points back of the Blackhawks and we've played two less games. That streak was nice, but they better watch out otherwise they'll be in second. :kobe8


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

Thank you for defeating the Bruins tonight, Pittsburgh.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*



RatedR10 said:


> Thank you for defeating the Bruins tonight, Pittsburgh.


You're welcome on behalf of the Penguins.

Can we talk about Corey Perry's hit that will undoubtedly earn him a suspension. Looked brutal.






So, how many games will he be sitting?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

That was a blindside hit for sure and should be at least a 5 game suspension, but because Perry is a "star" he won't get more than 2.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

Blake Geoffrion, 25, intends to retire due to a concussion.



> John Buccigross ‏@Buccigross
> 2010 Hobey Baker winner (Wisconsin) Blake Geoffrion has informed Montreal Canadiens management that he plans to retire from Pro Hockey.


https://twitter.com/Buccigross


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*



Alim said:


> That was a blindside hit for sure and should be at least a 5 game suspension, but because Perry is a "star" he won't get more than 2.


This.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*



Alim said:


> That was a blindside hit for sure and should be at least a 5 game suspension, but because Perry is a "star" he *won't get more than 2.*


*WRONG*


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

4 games for Perry.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*



Davy Jones said:


> 4 games for Perry.


Seems about right IMO.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

Ottawa's a real boring team to watch. I don't blame them, they're losing two of their top players, but they're just a boring team to watch IMO. Nonetheless, super happy the Habs pulled out the two points tonight. Lars Eller is breaking out as a top six player and just has incredible strength with the puck.

Oh, and I'll just leave this here...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

:lmao


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

Is it far enough in the season yet for me to officially announce that the Panthers suck?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

LOL Leafs....


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

I was worried that it just wasn't the Pens night then Dupuis-Crosby-Kunitz line happened. Best line in hockey right now. Pascal Dupuis may score 20 goals in a 48 game season. His career high for one season is 25 in 82 games.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I was worried that it just wasn't the Pens night then Dupuis-Crosby-Kunitz line happened. Best line in hockey right now. Pascal Dupuis may score 20 goals in a 48 game season. His career high for one season is 25 in 82 games.


That no look behind the back pass Sid made was nuts. The vision he has is unbelievable man.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

Hawks raping the Stars it's 8-1 with 10 minutes left in the game. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

#2GameWinStreak


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

Change the title of the thread.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*






Kaner is must watch TV.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

Back in first place. Love it!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

My stars got raped...


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

Islanders > Rangers :cool2


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*



Cliffy Byro said:


> My stars got raped...


Wow, agreed. Nothing about that loss was consensual.

Even though the outcome would be in question, I would love to see my Penguins vs. the Bruins in a playoff series. We're overdue for one of those and the hockey would be intense.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: HAWKS = LOSERS :mark*

Hawks/Avas tonight.

REVENGE!


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Watching Wild v Canucks over here in Australia. Don't often get to watch many games. I love ice hockey but.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Patrick Kane and Jonathan Toews tear shit up. A treat for my fantasy hockey team on ESPN.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Perry & Getzlaf forever!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: #CROSBY*



Ring General Daniels said:


> Perry & Getzlaf forever!


Getzlaf's having a hell of a year. Perry's contract extension gives them good stability in the future up front.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Canucks are falling fast, lol. I know it won't happen but it would be funny if they missed the playoffs.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: #CROSBY*

In my thread that was closed I posed a question asking what American fans thought of Pierre Mcquire. Since that thread is no longer ill pose that same question in here.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Sounds like talks are starting to pick up for Iginla according to McKenzie. Rumors that Iginla has given Calgary a list of 3 teams (PIT, DET, VAN) another says it's a 5 Team List (Including BOS, LAK)

http://video.tsn.ca/?dl=main/latest/1/0/887803/clip/399#main/latest

I would cry tears of joy if Iggy gets traded to Pittsburgh, lol. He's always been one of my favorite players.

Kunitz - Crosby - Iginla
Bennett - Malkin - Neal

How do you stop that top 6??


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #CROSBY*

by scoring 7 times on Fleury.


he's not going to Van so might as well scratch that out.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*



Pierce > Kobe said:


> *by scoring 7 times on Fleury.*
> 
> 
> he's not going to Van so might as well scratch that out.


If they play the Flyers maybe.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Sens were down 3-1 after 2, and come back and win the game 5-3. 

I'm a huge Sens fan, and I don't even get how we keep winning without Karlsson, Spezza, Anderson, Michalek, Cowen and Method left half way through the game..


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: #CROSBY*

terrible loss by the Islanders, but typical of them, poor at home this season and have lacked consistency for many years. I don't remember the last time they have won even 3-4 games in a row.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #CROSBY*

I hate to say it but I don't think Iginla is what the Penguins need. He's a terrific player and all but where do you put him? I wouldn't break up the Kunitz-Crosby-Dupuis line at the moment. Does Iginla fit with Malkin and Neal? It also sounds like the Flames really want to cash in for Iginla.

Oh and 10 in a row!


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: #CROSBY*

The Sharks have 3 ROW in the last 23 games.

We suck


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Fucking refs. Subban went for a hit but missed and his stick was elevated and was called for a high stick when the stick never even touched the Buffalo player. Buffalo scores in OT. 

1 regulation loss in our last 18 games, but that's just a bad call.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I hate to say it but I don't think Iginla is what the Penguins need. He's a terrific player and all but where do you put him? I wouldn't break up the Kunitz-Crosby-Dupuis line at the moment. Does Iginla fit with Malkin and Neal? It also sounds like the Flames really want to cash in for Iginla.
> 
> Oh and 10 in a row!


He fits in on Crosby's line, package TK up in the trade for Iginla and drop Dupuis down to the 3rd line to take his spot. Yeah, the Flames asking price will probably be high but the Pens have a ton of D prospects that could get the deal done i'm sure and it makes the most sense for him to come here since him and Sid have chemistry from playing on a line at the Olympics.

Not a chance Bennett is coming off Malkin's line, he has been getting better every game and will be here for the rest of the season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Please don't let up Leafs. Burry em.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Leafs are sure taking it to the Bolts... 4-0 mid way through 2


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #CROSBY*

The Bolts are so schizophrenic. They need a goaltender to settle things down. Of course, it's their luck that they get one of the only guys from Nashville that can't stop pucks. When they had a hot Roloson with a very similar roster, they made some noise.

I keep thinking this Montreal thing can't last but they keep piling up points. Kudos to Therrien.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #CROSBY*



John Mercer said:


> Please don't let up Leafs. Burry em.


I'm just waiting for that 5 minutes where they get too comfortable and give up a couple goals. Hopefully it doesn't happen tonight.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: #CROSBY*

4-1 now.. Still along road ahead for the Lightning..

In other news the Fucking Allstar Dany Heatley has lead his team to a 4-1 lead over Detroit


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Hawks :mark:

No Hossa tonight. This is a good barometer for the Hawks. I think Anaheim, Pittsburgh and Boston are the only other viable contenders this season - so this would be a good game to measure how they stack up against one of those teams, with or without Sharpy and Big Hoss.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #CROSBY*

only viable contenders? Last years cup was played between the Devils/Kings. Don't make assumptions when upsets happen all the time in hockey.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Shut up, bitch


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: #CROSBY*



El Conquistador said:


> Shut up, bitch


Hope your kidding.. But ya NHL is unpredictable come late season.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #CROSBY*

I am. UDK is one of those guys that likes to read into things a little too much and dispute points for the sake of disputing them, though he understands the gist of my post. And that's fine by the way, UDK. IDC really.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Thank god for Center Ice, watching this Hawks/Ducks game at the moment. Pretty good pace so far, Crawford has made some big saves so far.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: #CROSBY*

To bad TSN is showing Oilers Sharks as the late game... Switch over to court surfing for a while


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #CROSBY*



Maelstrom21 said:


> The Bolts are so schizophrenic. They need a goaltender to settle things down. Of course, it's their luck that they get one of the only guys from Nashville that can't stop pucks. When they had a hot Roloson with a very similar roster, they made some noise.
> 
> I keep thinking this Montreal thing can't last but they keep piling up points. Kudos to Therrien.


Therrien's done great things but its completely different from last year. Everyone's compete level is super high and they never give up. Last night they were down 2-0 to Buffalo and if that was the case last season, it probably would have stayed that way, but they competed in the third and tied it up. Young guys like Gallagher and Galchenyuk are definitely helping, Subban is having a breakout season and Lars Eller is really flourishing with top six minutes. He's a monster when he has the puck.

As a Habs fan, the start seemed a bit too good based off last season, but 1 regulation loss in their last 18 games...this team is flat out good. And we still don't have Bourque, Diaz or Prust back yet.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Crawford is having himself a game.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Bobby Ryan ties it up!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: #CROSBY*

I jinxed Crawford.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Glad the Avs pulled a third period comeback out of their ass


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Cogliano is a warrior, didn't even miss a shift after getting that high stick to the face lol.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Shootout time in Edmonton


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Ducks come back n win!! pretty good tilt.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Western Conference Finals should be fun.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Boyle wins it for the Sharks.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Holy fuck my Ducks are playing amazingly!
Of'course Teemu would get the GWG 
I'm smelling President's Trophy.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Western conference playoffs this year :yum:


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Will be bullshit if Lupul gets anything more than a 1 game suspension.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Islanders have somehow been Hab killers recently. Hopefully that changes tonight.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*

2 games for Lupul. Shanny got it right IMO.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #CROSBY*

LEAFS


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: #CROSBY*

So Broduer scored again today?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #CROSBY*

So I hear. I'm guessing it was delayed penalty or something and he was the last to touch the puck? I didn't hear the details.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #CROSBY*

:lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*






:lmao:lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Martin Brodeur now has as many power-play goals this season as Rick Nash and Marian Gaborik.

:lmao


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #CROSBY*

15-1-3 in our last 19 and 20-5-5 on the season. I love this turnaround from the Habs! So much fun to watch.

Subban is absolutely insane right now with his play on the ice. I fucking love it!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Ya big win in the Isle today. Pentaly kill was big, stifled four Islanders power plays.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #CROSBY*

BTW, words can't describe how happy I am to have Kadri and Subban on my fantasy team. They're both doing wonders for my team. Hard to believe I landed Kadri (and Hedman) for an injured Lecavalier and Brad Richards.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: #CROSBY*

3 years in a row now I've landed Moulson and Tavares in my draft. Every goal scored by one is assisted by the other.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #CROSBY*



RatedR10 said:


> BTW, words can't describe how happy I am to have Kadri and Subban on my fantasy team. They're both doing wonders for my team. Hard to believe I landed Kadri (and Hedman) for an injured Lecavalier and Brad Richards.


Really wishing I would've picked Kadri. Made some questionable choices and picked Nugent-Hopkins and Quick, they're both doing awful for me.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: #CROSBY*

LOL if Edler gets anything for his "hit" on Smith


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Well I'm certainly loling right now


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Never thought I'd be happy to see the Leafs win.

I fucking hate the Sabres though.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #CROSBY*






Oh my god. :lmao

Goes FLYING out of absolutely nowhere.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Tampa Bay fires Guy Boucher. Fiery guy who has had below average goaltending for two years. Loads of offensive talent, just not enough wins. Both AHL coach John Cooper and recently dismissed Sabres coach Lindy Ruff mentioned as replacements.

Wild speculation but bringing in Ruff could be beneficial if they wish to inquire about Ryan Miller's availability.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #CROSBY*

I could certainly see Ruff getting the position but from what I've heard, Cooper is a hell of a coach and has earned a shot. I predict TB goes with the experienced hand though.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Looks like Brenden Morrow is on his way to Pittsburgh. Morrow for Morrow trade is the rumor at the moment, lol. Not sure how i feel about giving up one of our top D prospects for a 34 year old winger, hopefully Dallas is still adding to the deal.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Pens just keep getting stronger. I'd imagine that the Bruins will be getting Iginla now, though.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Pierre LeBrun ‏@Real_ESPNLeBrun 8s
Pitt gets B. Morrow and a 3rd-round pick 2013 in exchange Dallas gets prospects Joe Morrow and a 5th-round pick 2013

Meh.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #CROSBY*



Stad said:


> Pierre LeBrun ‏@Real_ESPNLeBrun 8s
> Pitt gets B. Morrow and a 3rd-round pick 2013 in exchange Dallas gets prospects Joe Morrow and a 5th-round pick 2013
> 
> Meh.


Agree with the sentiment.

Brenden Morrow looked done last time I watched him play and even if he comes in and plays better, he's a UFA at the end of the year. Joe Morrow showed real promise and I'm not very keen on giving up on him already. The scouts must like what they see out of Olli Maatta, Derrick Pouliot, Scott Harrington, etc. for the Pens.


----------



## JayX (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: #CROSBY*

I dig the thread title, can't wait to see the Penguins in NY on WrestleMania week. Anyone else going to the game? I'm just hoping the main players will all be out on the ice and no further issues with injuries. This will probably be my one opportunity to see them play, ever, so here's hoping they keep up with the quality of results they've been getting recently.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*



JayX said:


> I dig the thread title, can't wait to see the Penguins in NY on WrestleMania week. Anyone else going to the game? I'm just hoping the main players will all be out on the ice and no further issues with injuries. This will probably be my one opportunity to see them play, ever, so here's hoping they keep up with the quality of results they've been getting recently.


Malkin and Letang will be back this week sometime so unless more injuries occur they will ice a healthy squad.


----------



## JayX (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: #CROSBY*

That's the hope, although how long did Malkin last after the last injury? He must be itching to get back out there now!


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: #CROSBY*



Stad said:


> Looks like Brenden Morrow is on his way to Pittsburgh. Morrow for Morrow trade is the rumor at the moment, lol. Not sure how i feel about giving up one of our top D prospects for a 34 year old winger, hopefully Dallas is still adding to the deal.


Pens have better D prospects.

Morrow will act as this team's Guerin. Playing with Malkin and Neal will boost his productivity.

Shero raped the Stars once again. The Stars GM should never pick up the phone again from Shero.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*

What a snipe job by TK! 12 in a row!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*



-Mystery- said:


> Pens have better D prospects.
> 
> Morrow will act as this team's Guerin. Playing with Malkin and Neal will boost his productivity.
> 
> *Shero raped the Stars once again.* The Stars GM should never pick up the phone again from Shero.


You're in the minority on that one.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #CROSBY*

I mark whenever the Pens beat the Flyers.

Philadelphia now has 28 points in 31 games. Their playoff chances are fading.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: #CROSBY*



Stad said:


> You're in the minority on that one.


We're loaded with defensive prospects though, that's what makes the deal better for us. We're giving up something we have plenty of. Win/win for us. We were able to get a veteran who had 33 goals just a few seasons ago (25 of which came while playing with Neal) and swapped a 5th round pick for a 3rd rounder.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*



-Mystery- said:


> We're loaded with defensive prospects though, that's what makes the deal better for us. We're giving up something we have plenty of. Win/win for us. We were able to get a veteran who had 33 goals just a few seasons ago (25 of which came while playing with Neal) and swapped a 5th round pick for a 3rd rounder.


Pretty sure Neal played with Erikkson and Richards. I'm not saying i don't like Morrow but i just don't like that we had to give up J.Morrow to get him, if this was the same Morrow from a few years ago then i would be all for it but he's older and has slowed down a lot the past few seasons. Hopefully it works out though.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: #CROSBY*



Stad said:


> Pretty sure Neal played with Erikkson and Richards. I'm not saying i don't like Morrow but i just don't like that we had to give up J.Morrow to get him, if this was the same Morrow from a few years ago then i would be all for it but he's older and has slowed down a lot the past few seasons. Hopefully it works out though.


Giving up Morrow would suck if we weren't so deep with defensive prospects. We're trying to win now and we did everything to improve those chance while not sacrificing the future. This is a huge W for the Pens no matter how you look at it.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Games vs. Pittsburgh on Tuesday and Boston on Wednesday. I'd be happy with 2/4 possible points here factoring in the injuries we have. Hopefully Prust returns to the lineup by Wednesday.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Ray Shero went full retard.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: #CROSBY*



Davy Jones said:


> Ray Shero went full retard.


Explain.

Again, do people not realize how deep the Pens defensive prospects go (Morrow was our 3rd best prospect tbh)? And do people really think Morrow won't produce playing on a line with two top 10 players in the game right now? Lol. 

Shero just went and nabbed Douglas Murray. Always great to have depth at D, especially since this team struggles sometimes on defense. Good to have more options.


----------



## JayX (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: #CROSBY*



Stad said:


> What a snipe job by TK! 12 in a row!


Nail biting end to the game, and a fantastic shot. Honestly didn't see that one coming!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Murray will help our PK big time as well, he adds size,grit and experience. He's our new Hal Gill pretty much. Shero ain't playing around, can't wait for the playoffs.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: #CROSBY*



Stad said:


> Murray will help our PK big time as well, he adds size,grit and experience. He's our new Hal Gill pretty much. Shero ain't playing around, can't wait for the playoffs.


That's exactly what I text my friend today and I've always thought the Pens have lacked a Hal Gill type of player on defense. 

Shero is giving me 2009 flashbacks though with all the wheeling and dealing he's doing.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #CROSBY*

I've been calling for the Douglas Murray move since earlier in the year so I need him to play well to have any hockey rep. He is exactly the type of player the Penguins need. Kind of like Brenden Morrow, let's hope he still has some left in the tank.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #CROSBY*

GOAT NHL commercial to celebrate a huge gain by the Pens.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Gotta love Bollig always throwing down for his guys. Never afraid to scrap.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*



AVRO said:


> GOAT NHL commercial to celebrate a huge gain by the Pens.


:lmao

I'll miss Morrow's debut game tomorrow night though, going to see A$AP Rocky live.

Also, where the hell has JM been?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #CROSBY*



Stad said:


> :lmao
> 
> I'll miss Morrow's debut game tomorrow night though, going to see A$AP Rocky live.
> 
> Also, where the hell has JM been?


Sounds like a perfectly good reason to miss a game.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*



AVRO said:


> Sounds like a perfectly good reason to miss a game.


Indeed bro. One of my favorite rappers and i haven't seen him live yet so i'm pretty stoked.

LOL @ your signature btw.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #CROSBY*

AVRO's signature is awesome. :lmao

Tonight's game is vs. Pittsburgh is a must win for the Habs... Bruins are tied 1st in the NE division now.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Both Ducks and Blackhawks lose last night. I keep thinking that this stretch run is going to be insane with how tight the standings are.

8 points separate 6th and 12th in the East.

10 points separate 3rd and 12th in the West.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Devils lagging at the moment and the usual fans whining about no marty and blaming hedberg ¬_¬ People need to realize Devils are a team and we dont use super stars unless they play how the team does, look at Kovys D work.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*



Chibi said:


> Devils lagging at the moment and the usual fans whining about no marty and blaming hedberg ¬_¬ People need to realize Devils are a team and we dont use super stars unless they play how the team does, look at Kovys D work.


Marty been back for couple games now and Kovy is out 2-4 weeks. I won't be surprised if they don't even make the playoffs tbh.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Will ask this to all you lot across the pond in america and Canada but as an english hockey fan of the devils I think

The top of the division top of the conference rule is fucking idiotic.
You either have the points or you dont, you dont have the points tough luck no 3rd position for you , im looking at you Winnipeg.

Make the Stanley cup final one game, its not a final if its best of 7. Put the final in one big arena 50/50 fan spread, big event. A friend said well best of 7 decides who the better team are..what if one team flounders or makes a mistake which costs them.

Well thats sport! and thats pressure and why teams and players play the big games.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*



Chibi said:


> Will ask this to all you lot across the pond in america and Canada but as an english hockey fan of the devils I think
> 
> *The top of the division top of the conference rule is fucking idiotic.
> You either have the points or you dont, you dont have the points tough luck no 3rd position for you , im looking at you Winnipeg.*
> ...


That changes next season when the realignment comes into place.

And i totally disagree on a 1 game takes all, that would be stupid and will never happen.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #CROSBY*

A seven game series brings in a lot more money to the NHL than one game would, and I doubt many fans would enjoy a one game final. Seven games is just fine.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Considering how unpredictable hockey is and how even a world class team can have a bad night, that wouldn't be good.

The Blackhawks lost their streak to *Colorado* for fucks sakes.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Can we all agree that Beauchemin for Lupul, Gardner and draft pick is one of the most lopsided trades in recent memory?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #CROSBY*

JM I thought you'd enjoy this:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #CROSBY*

All muscle yo! 

Errr.



Stad said:


> Also, where the hell has JM been?


I'm around! Here and there. 

Been busy w/ school.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Habs-Pens was a fucking frustrating game to watch.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Man, Lupul has been a beast since he's returned. Can't even imagine what his points total would be like if he never got injured. Really helping the Leafs out. Glad to see him finally getting back with Bozak and Kessel, it's the right place for him.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #CROSBY*

I see your Kessel gif and raise you:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #CROSBY*

I love this team so fucking much. What a game. Terrible second period, but two goals late in the third, including one with 8 seconds left on the PP after the PP was shit all game leads to a Habs win and reclaiming first in the Northeast Division. Peter Budaj was also a beast in the 3rd - shootout.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #CROSBY*

TSN is reporting Iginla to Boston will be announced after Calgary's game.

Holy crap.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Calgary just announced Iginla to *Pittsburgh. *

The hockey world just got trolled hard.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: #CROSBY*

:russo


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Are you kidding me, Ray Shero? Wow. Pens add Iginla to the lineup. All chips in for Pittsburgh in 2013.

"Live like there's no tomorrow because quite frankly, there isn't one." :draper


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Iginla and Crosby to replicate dat gold medal goal every night.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*

:lmao Bruins got trolled


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Ward suddenly goes missing from TSN broadcast. :lmao

Dead right now.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*



AVRO said:


> Ward suddenly goes missing from TSN broadcast. :lmao
> 
> Dead right now.


Probably fired his ass, lmao.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Boston fans tonight:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #CROSBY*

well, fuck life.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*

SWWWWURVE OF THE CENTURY!


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #CROSBY*

So the Penguins made a similar trade for Marian Hossa in 2008. Hossa was more in his prime but lacked the playoff pedigree that Iginla has.

In 2008, the Pens gave up Colby Armstrong (former 1st round pick), Erik Christensen (solid young player with upside), Angelo Esposito (1st round pick who had not played in the NHL yet), and a future 1st round pick.

Tonight, the Pens gave up Ben Hanowski (3rd round pick), Kenny Agostino (5th round pick), and a future 1st Round Pick.

That seems like a lot less return. I think Feaster could have waited a little longer and gotten more back for Iginla. Hindsight will be 20/20 in like 10 years but that's my snap judgment.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #CROSBY*

HOLY FUCKING FUCK IGINLA TRADED

IS THIS REAL LIFE


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Oh, it's real. The Pens with DAT 1 AM HEIST.

Now they better win the Stanley Cup or the season is a failure.

Also, Bob McKenzie is apologizing for the Aaron Ward'ing of the news on Twitter:
Bob McKenzie‏@TSNBobMcKenzie -- To be clear - no excuses - our group at TSN, of which I'm part of, regrets making a reporting error tonight. Apologies to our audience.


----------



## Centor74 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Oh well i guess i can now officially call off the 25th stanley cup parade on ste-catherine street in june.

At least i'll still have the upcoming claude julien rant against the habs and the referee from last night game.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #CROSBY*



Centor74 said:


> Oh well i guess i can now officially call off the 25th stanley cup parade on ste-catherine street in june.
> 
> At least i'll still have the upcoming claude julien rant against the habs and the referee from last night game.


Don't forget Marchand claiming Subban GRABBED his stick, lifted it up and threw his head back...

Hockey analysts trolled us last night, but I'm so happy Iginla isn't a Bruin. I still want to see Iginla hoist a cup since he won't be wearing that Boston jersey. Pittsburgh though... my god.

EDIT: Am I reading this right? Iginla blocked a trade to Boston so he could go to Pittsburgh? :lmao This just gets better! Probably saw the Bruins collapse and said fuck that shit, I want a cup with Sid.



> "Doesn't matter now, but CGY preferred deal was with BOS. The 2 teams agreed on components but w/o critical 3rd element - player approval."


Bob McKenzie Twitter


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Even EA Sports is piling on the Bruins today


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #CROSBY*

I gotta say, last night was the greatest night ever on hockey boards around the world.

Calgary fans having a complete and utter fucking melt down like never before. Boston fans talking about how they're going to boo Iginla out of the building. :lol


----------



## Centor74 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Now if only we could have in the playoff an upset like in 2010(as long as it's not boston that takes the pens out) that would just be perfect...

Tbat and if the bruins gets sweep in 4.

Am i asking for too much?

Now who's next to change adress by next wednesday


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #CROSBY*

THANK GOD that Iginla isn't a Bruin. Fucking hate the Bruins.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Well the Flames certainly got ripped off. Would be hilarious if Iggy wins the cup with the Pens and then goes back to the Flames in the off season. Anyone see a chance of that happening?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #CROSBY*



Rockstar said:


> Well the Flames certainly got ripped off. Would be hilarious if Iggy wins the cup with the Pens and then goes back to the Flames in the off season. Anyone see a chance of that happening?


Not a huge chance but it's possible on a 1 year deal if they shed enough to need to get back to the floor.

I don't really think the Flames were immensely ripped off. You need to remember that this is strictly a rental situation. They were able to get two high talent college players and a first round pick. Calgary have people in the front office with experience with college scouting. They are extremely high on both guys.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #CROSBY*



John Mercer said:


> Not a huge chance but it's possible on a 1 year deal if they shed enough to need to get back to the floor.
> 
> I don't really think the Flames were immensely ripped off. You need to remember that this is strictly a rental situation. They were able to get two high talent college players and a first round pick. Calgary have people in the front office with experience with college scouting. They are extremely high on both guys.


Iginla has said that he doesn't want to be a rental, however. That could change of course, with him heading back to Calgary or going somewhere completely new in the off season, but chances are, Iggy will be with the Pens for a few years. I think they could have and should have got more.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Pittsburgh can't afford to sign him... 

They have 10 roster guys that are either RFA or UFA and they already have 55 million+ allotted for.

Not to mention Malkin's deal expires after next season.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*



John Mercer said:


> Pittsburgh can't afford to sign him...
> 
> They have 10 roster guys that are either RFA or UFA and they already have 55 million+ allotted for.
> 
> Not to mention Malkin's deal expires after next season.


If he takes a pay cut and signs around 5 million for a year he can fit under, it's the year after that would be an issue.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Not really though. they are close to 58 million alotted for already. 10 free agents. the cap is 64 million next year is it not?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #CROSBY*

And that number is only for 16 players on the roster under contract for next season.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Pens are fine with the cap. 

Morrow, Kennedy, Jeffrey, Bortuzzo, Murray are all gone after the season. If Shero needs to, he'll just amnesty Martin to free up cap space.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*



John Mercer said:


> Not really though. they are close to 58 million alotted for already. 10 free agents. the cap is 64 million next year is it not?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes. Obviously a couple of players won't be back but its entirely possible to sign him for another year. Shero will find a way to keep him if he wants to stay with Pittsburgh.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #CROSBY*

What are you guys talking about lol.

That 58 million only includes the 16 guys on their roster currently that are signed for next year:

Crosby
Malkin
Neal
Kunitz
Sutter
Glass
Bennett
Vitale

Martin
Orpik
Letang
Niskanen
Despres
Engelland

Fleury
Vokoun

Doesn't include Morrow, Iginla, Kennedy, Cooke, Dupuis, Murray etc

They have 6 million and change to fill the remaining 9 or so roster spots.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

sorry 9 of so million. cap hit is slightly less than actual salaries.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: #CROSBY*



John Mercer said:


> What are you guys talking about lol.
> 
> That 58 million only includes the 16 guys on their roster currently that are signed for next year:
> 
> ...


Dupuis and Cooke won't take much to sign. Like I said, Shero will amnesty Martin if he has to. Also, Pens have $10 million to spend.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #CROSBY*

It's pretty tough to pay 9 guys with 10 million dollars when one of them is going to get 5 minimum of it is my point. Amnesty on Martin is an option of course but that just means they need to sign another top 4 defenceman.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #CROSBY*

If anyone posts/lurks on HF, reading the "Iginla traded to Boston" thread on the Boston Bruins board is hilarious (the hilarity starts on page 10).

Last night, I honestly thought, if Iginla was traded to the Bruins, I no longer wanted to see him hoist the Stanley Cup as long as he was with that team. Thank God he vetoed it and went to Pittsburgh. I would not mind if he hoisted the Cup this year (although, I would prefer it to be Montreal  )

Crazy shot here.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*



RatedR10 said:


> If anyone posts/lurks on HF, reading the "Iginla traded to Boston" thread on the Boston Bruins board is hilarious (the hilarity starts on page 10).
> 
> Last night, I honestly thought, if Iginla was traded to the Bruins, I no longer wanted to see him hoist the Stanley Cup as long as he was with that team. Thank God he vetoed it and went to Pittsburgh. I would not mind if he hoisted the Cup this year (although, I would prefer it to be Montreal  )
> 
> Crazy shot here.


I post on there. Whats your username? this is me, http://hfboards.hockeysfuture.com/member.php?u=53454


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Subban is unreal this year. 2.875 million was a HUGE steal for Montreal.


----------



## Centor74 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: #CROSBY*



John Mercer said:


> Subban is unreal this year. 2.875 million was a HUGE steal for Montreal.


The funny thing about subban is that earlier this week there was a survey among hockey experts ( i think it was on nhl .com but not 100%sure) about the top defensemen in the league and subban name was nowhere to be fou d on the top 10 list.

Montreal have really been a surprise this year and with almost the same core as last year when they finished last in the conference.

They again michel therrien and randy cunneyworth are definitely not the same type of coach.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Well defensively he's pretty shitty. He's a gambler. Offensively he's been great though.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Pens look like the harlem globetrotters against the Jets, :lmao.

Where the hell is Iginla gonna fit?? Dupuis has 17 goals on the year, lol.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #CROSBY*

It's amazing how Crosby has made Dupuis look like a good hockey player.


----------



## Centor74 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: #CROSBY*



John Mercer said:


> Well defensively he's pretty shitty. He's a gambler. Offensively he's been great though.


So was drew doughty in his first few years....i think he turned not too bad dind't he.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Holy shit Lupul just went BEAST on the Hurricanes. This guy is unreal right now.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: #CROSBY*



RatedR10 said:


> If anyone posts/lurks on HF, reading the "Iginla traded to Boston" thread on the Boston Bruins board is hilarious (the hilarity starts on page 10).
> 
> Last night, I honestly thought, if Iginla was traded to the Bruins, I no longer wanted to see him hoist the Stanley Cup as long as he was with that team. Thank God he vetoed it and went to Pittsburgh. I would not mind if he hoisted the Cup this year (although, I would prefer it to be Montreal  )
> 
> Crazy shot here.


I was a regular poster on there, but have stopped recently due to the sheer amount of stupidity and lack of knowledge shown by Bruins, Leafs, Devils, and Oilers fans. 

Especially Oilers fans. These guys have a team that has been the worst in the league 3 years in a row (and shooting for 4th in a row), yet they act as if their team are the 70s Canadiens. They just don't forget that they have won 5 Cups, yet I'm sure most of the Oilers fans on there weren't even born when Gretzky was playing there.



Centor74 said:


> So was drew doughty in his first few years....i think he turned not too bad dind't he.


I would say that Doughty was a much better defenseman 3 years ago than he is right now. Barring one 20 game stretch last spring, his play has gone downhill since playing in the Olympics as a 20 year old.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #CROSBY*



Stad said:


> I post on there. Whats your username? this is me, http://hfboards.hockeysfuture.com/member.php?u=53454


Chael Sonnen. Previously 'Vince McMahon' and 'CPrice 31'.



John Mercer said:


> Subban is unreal this year. 2.875 million was a HUGE steal for Montreal.


While I agree with most of Bergevin's moves, the two year bridge contract probably wasn't the best idea because, Subban was asking for 5 - 5.5 million before, now he'll be asking for 6 - 7 million and he does deserve it with his play to be honest. Subban is the Canadiens #1 defenseman and has established himself as the franchise player. He's solid everywhere.



Alim said:


> I was a regular poster on there, but have stopped recently due to the sheer amount of stupidity and lack of knowledge shown by Bruins, Leafs, Devils, and Oilers fans.
> 
> Especially Oilers fans. These guys have a team that has been the worst in the league 3 years in a row (and shooting for 4th in a row), yet they act as if their team are the 70s Canadiens. They just don't forget that they have won 5 Cups, yet I'm sure most of the Oilers fans on there weren't even born when Gretzky was playing there.


Bruins fans there are ridiculous. :lmao If they lose against the Habs, they try to make themselves feel better by saying they outhit us and won the war. They're ridiculous. It's hilarious watching them meltdown during games with the Habs. There's a FEW good ones, but the majority are really not that bright.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: #CROSBY*



RatedR10 said:


> Chael Sonnen. Previously 'Vince McMahon' and 'CPrice 31'.


Haha I'm pretty sure I follow you on Twitter


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Iginla will be in the lineup for the game today. He will be on Malkin's line.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: #CROSBY*

I dont see the point getting rid of young players for old gits who might only have 1 or 2 more years in them


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #CROSBY*

There was no point in the Avalanche acquiring Ray Bourque in 2000?


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: #CROSBY*

hahaha crosby just took a puck right to the mush, i bet he will whine to the nhlpa to ban that puck


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Crosby crybaby jokes ended like 5 years ago, bro.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #CROSBY*

LOL, didn't know people still make crybaby jokes about Crosby.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: #CROSBY*



Chibi said:


> I dont see the point getting rid of young players for old gits who might only have 1 or 2 more years in them


Uhh...to win NOW. Pens didn't even give up their best prospects so their still set good for the future and now.

With Martin out 6 weeks I wonder if Shero will just put him on season ending IR to free up 5 million in cap to use at the deadline. Maybe bring Gonchar back?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Looks like he a lost some teeth.

Oh well.

IGINLA IN.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Crosby will be fine, he just had oral surgery. I doubt he even misses a game.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: #CROSBY*

That's three shutouts in a row for the Pens. Looks like they are making improvements to their shoddy defense.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: #CROSBY*

Damn Kadri would be looking good on the Canucks right now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

You were never getting Kadri, and this is why.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Actually the deal that was on the table last draft was Kadri + Bozak for Luongo


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

That is why Vancouver wanted yes. It was never going to happen...


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Nope. It was Burke that made the offer and Gillis declined.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Well if you're the assistant GM of the Canucks I won't bother arguing with you.

If was well known that the Canucks were asking way more than the Leafs were willing to give and the centre piece of that was Kadri. Hence a deal never happened.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

The reason why a deal never happened is because the Canucks wanted the Leafs 1st round pick (5th overall).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

I still don't think the Canucks were ever actually going to get Kadri, and even if you were lol at them as the Canucks are the ones now contacting Toronto to try to get them to trade.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



JM said:


> I still don't think the Canucks were ever actually going to get Kadri, and even if you were lol at them as the Canucks are the ones now contacting Toronto to try to get them to trade.


We'll see how your dynamic duo of Reimer and whats his face holds up in the playoffs (if the Leafs make the playoffs)


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

:lmao Canucks....


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

They're 5th yo, 9 points in the playoffs. They're in.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

This team is fucking awful right now. Awful. I'm done watching hockey tonight.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

It is quite amusing that you just mentioned the Leafs goaltending.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Hall has a hat trick 8 minutes into the first. Nucks = trash.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



JM said:


> It is quite amusing that you just mentioned the Leafs goaltending.


Goaltending is the least of the Canucks' worries. Look at the line-up. It is bad. Really bad.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Finally the title is changed. This won is a little better than Crosby.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Takers Revenge said:


> Finally the title is changed. This won is a little better than Crosby.


Hating on the best player in the world or what bro?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

I will say, the stuff I've read on twitter today about Crosby is disgusting. Especially from Canadians. The guy won us a freakin gold medal and he gets hit in the face and people laugh and wish serious injury etc. Classless fools. 

And then there's the guy that came in today who was obviously just a Penguins hater and barfing crap about stuff that hasn't been relevant in 5 years. Move on.

The guy has earned respect.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Stad said:


> Hating on the best player in the world or what bro?


Haven't been a fan of Crosby since the 05 mem cup. Respect his talent, just the medias over hype of him and his bitchy attitude turned me off him.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



JM said:


> I will say, the stuff I've read on twitter today about Crosby is disgusting. Especially from Canadians. The guy won us a freakin gold medal and he gets hit in the face and people laugh and wish serious injury etc. Classless fools.
> 
> And then there's the guy that came in today who was obviously just a Penguins hater and barfing crap about stuff that hasn't been relevant in 5 years. Move on.
> 
> The guy has earned respect.


Comes from mostly Flyers fans.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Well at least they didn't let in anymore after 4 in the first period. fpalm

The Canucks need to stop relying on their goaltending to win them games or else it's another first round exit this year.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

I got Nazem Kadri (and Hedman) for fucking Brad Richards and Vincent Lecavalier. Holy shit, what a deal that turned out to be for me on ESPN. Kadri is an absolute beast. Kadri and Subban contributed BIG for me tonight. Carey Price with a shutout and a great performance tonight.

Philly defeating Boston also puts a smile on my face. This is just too good.

EDIT: Clowe could also be dealt soon. Montreal, New York (Rangers) or Boston are the likely candidates.
http://www.csnbayarea.com/blog/kevin-kurz/clowe-trade-could-come-soon


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Schneider/Luongo decided to shit the bed simultaniously this time. fpalm


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Ah, loving the thread title. Kadri and Lupul are beasts together. Really hoping next season we see a Lupul-Kadri-Kessel line, I think that would be even more productive.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Nice to see Detroit get shelled in their own arena


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Nice to see Detroit get shelled anywhere.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Crosby's got a broken jaw. Looks like he will probably be out till the playoffs.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Clowe is a goner soon. Probs Montreal or Boston, expecting inflated value (Koko/1st or Leblanc/1st) with the abundance of buyers and the competition between Montreal and Boston who hate each other and both want Clowe.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

I highly doubt Montreal trades Leblanc. They love having those hometown players on the roster. This is of course without any knowledge of trade rumors.

Sidney should start skipping games against the Islanders. They suck and all he does is get hit in the face with the puck.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Possibly not, but I read on HF that a Montreal radio station said that they offered Leblanc and Nashville's 2nd for Ryane Clowe, and Doug Wilson turned it down.

Also shocked to see Pens fans like Douglas Murray so much. The majority of Sharks fans, including myself, wanted him traded for a 7th and healthy scratched every game.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> Clowe is a goner soon. Probs Montreal or Boston, expecting inflated value (Koko/1st or Leblanc/1st) with the abundance of buyers and the competition between Montreal and Boston who hate each other and both want Clowe.


How much value can a guy with 0 goals this year have?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

I don't really see Boston being that desperate until Montreal does something, and likewise. There's other guys to be had besides Clowe.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> Possibly not, but I read on HF that a Montreal radio station said that they offered Leblanc and Nashville's 2nd for Ryane Clowe, and Doug Wilson turned it down.
> 
> *Also shocked to see Pens fans like Douglas Murray so much. The majority of Sharks fans, including myself, wanted him traded for a 7th and healthy scratched every game.*




Love em so far. He's a tank. Sometimes a change of scenery is whats needed, Star's fans said the same thing about Niskanen and he has been real solid for the Pens ever since the trade.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Crosby will be back by the end of next week with a protective helmet. However, it wouldn't shock me if he just wanted to sit out the last 4 weeks.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Pittsburgh Penguins ‏@penguins 16m
Shero: Nothing was wired, that's good news. It's only been 24 hours. We'll get through this and monitor next few days.

I'm no expert on broken jaws but whats the timetable difference between it being wired and not being wired?? anyone know?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> Clowe is a goner soon. Probs Montreal or Boston, expecting inflated value (Koko/1st or Leblanc/1st) with the abundance of buyers and the competition between Montreal and Boston who hate each other and both want Clowe.


Leblanc, possibly. I think management is still going to give him a chance, but he doesn't seem to fit the direction the team is going in, and it makes him expendable.

A 1st? Off limits. I highly doubt Bergevin forks over a 1st round pick for a guy who hasn't even scored a single goal this season. Bergevin has also stated that he's not going to risk the future of the organization just for a rental that probably won't be there next year. The good thing for the Canadiens is they have three 2nd round picks (Calgary, Nashville and Montreal), so they have the Nashville pick and their own to work with at the deadline to make a deal (doubt CGY's gets traded). 

I'd prefer Jagr over Clowe, and if Streit is available, I hope Bergevin tries to acquire him for the second powerplay, seeing as Diaz hasn't progressed well off this concussion.

As for Crosby... I can see him just sitting out until the playoffs. Maybe return with like four games left in the season. I'm just happy he doesn't have another concussion.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Pominville plz Gillis


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Pominville plz Gillis


Although he'd be a good fit, he would cost a lot to get


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

I think the fact that Clowe hasn't scored yet isn't as big a deal as some are making it out to be. For the last ten games or so he's been the Clowe of old, fore checking hard, hitting, controlling play along the boards, but he's been snakebitten and hasn't scored yet. I'm expecting a pretty good package for him.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Stad said:


> Love em so far. He's a tank. Sometimes a change of scenery is whats needed, Star's fans said the same thing about Niskanen and he has been real solid for the Pens ever since the trade.


As a Pens fan, totally agree. Murray is instantly our most physical and imposing defenseman. Maybe they've simplified his role but thus far, he looks like a good fit. I've seen it happen with Niskanen as Stad said and with Hal Gill. Leafs fans complained about him majorly when hew as in Toronto then in Pittsburgh: he still had his limitations for certain but he is filling a role that is needed with the Penguins.

Terrible news about Crosby. Love to have him back by the playoffs, even the second round. Time for Malkin to step up and Iginla to start finding a comfort level.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Renaud Lavoie says Montreal and Boston are not the top teams in the running for Ryane Clowe anymore.

Bergevin is also looking for a top six forward with grit and depth on defense.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Ahhhh, the trade deadline. Such an exciting time of year for hockey fans. So glad I don't have classes on the deadline, I'll be planted in front of a TV all day, watching and hoping the Leafs do something big.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Flyers and Canucks being linked to Ryane Clowe, also.

I generally love deadline day but I'm really busy this year. Could be a quiet year because most teams think they are still in it. The sellers are not very well defined. Hoping for activity because, well, it's exciting.

A name that intrigues me is Jamie McBain from Carolina. He's shown some pretty good offensive abilities and could help a team on the power play. Hurricanes may want to make a "hockey trade" and get something of value back for this year.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Flyers and Canucks being linked to Ryane Clowe, also.
> 
> I generally love deadline day but I'm really busy this year. Could be a quiet year because most teams think they are still in it. The sellers are not very well defined. Hoping for activity because, well, it's exciting.
> 
> A name that intrigues me is Jamie McBain from Carolina. He's shown some pretty good offensive abilities and could help a team on the power play. Hurricanes may want to make a "hockey trade" and get something of value back for this year.


Yeah, it probably will be a slow day. To be fair, most teams think they're still in it, because they are still in it! Only, what, four teams that have no chance of making the playoffs? Standings are tight right now.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

I don't plan on parking myself in front of the TV all day watching the TSN panelists talk about how teams are past the "kicking the tires" stage when it comes to Roberto Luongo. 

I'm just going to be following a bunch of trade breakers, analysts, and other hockey personalities on Twitter that day to keep me updated while I'm at school.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Speaking of Lu, many people seem to think that he'll be a Leaf...again. I don't know what to believe after last year. All I know is that I do not want to see the Leafs get Lu, he's not worth it.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

I don't want to him to go to Toronto either for trash like Komisarek and a 4th round pick. He is a world class goalie and deserves better. He would be hounded by the Toronto media, even more so than Vancouver. If the Leafs are content with running with two young goalies, that's fine. The more I think about it, it kind of makes sense. They're a young team and Reimer is also young. He can grow with the rest of the team and they can possibly contend in 3-4 years once all their young players have matured. If a deal isn't made in the next 2 days for Luongo, I can see him going to Philly in the off season. The Flyers can cash in one of their amnesty buyouts on Bryzgalov and make a move for Lou.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

It seems as though if the Lu to Toronto trade is made, it'll be Bozak, Scrivens and maybe a draft pick going back to the Nucks. Most likely a second round draft pick.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

I really have no interest in seeing Reimer sitting at the end of the bench. They guy has too much talent.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



JM said:


> I really have no interest in seeing Reimer sitting at the end of the bench. They guy has too much talent.


Exactly. Plus he just keeps getting better and he finally has some confidence. Replacing him as the starter would no doubt destroy that confidence.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

I like the rumours that they are targeting Boumeester and Yandle though. People will say what they want about Boumeester's contract but the Leafs could certainly use a smooth defenseman that doesn't give me 8 heart attacks every game (Gardiner).


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Apparently the Leafs have been given permission to speak to Miikka Kiprusoff.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



JM said:


> I like the rumours that they are targeting Boumeester and Yandle though. People will say what they want about Boumeester's contract but the Leafs could certainly use a smooth defenseman that doesn't give me 8 heart attacks every game (Gardiner).


Agreed. I'd prefer a veteran D-Man to play with Phaneuf over a veteran goalie. 



RatedR10 said:


> Apparently the Leafs have been given permission to speak to Miikka Kiprusoff.


Now the question is; how interested are they in Kipper? Is this just a ploy to get the Nucks to lower the price on Lu, or do they actually want Kipper?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Subban has to be in Norris discussions this year. The guy is playing unreal right now and is having a breakout season. Another point tonight making it 28 in 29 games for him and he's easily the number one defenseman and star player of the Canadiens this year. It's a treat watching him.

Also, it's great to see Bergevin serious about player development. Pateryn, Tinordi and Beaulieu all seeing NHL ice this season on a winning team, Collberg coming over to the AHL and finishing the season up there, the future for the organization under Marc Bergevin is looking great.

Now, more rumor talk! Ryane Clowe isn't in the lineup tonight for the Sharks, but there's word floating around that he'll be asking for a big contract from whichever team he's traded to. In the 5 year, 25 million dollar ballpark according to a Minnesota beat writer. The Montreal Canadiens have also inquired about Robyn Regehr. Leafs have been given permission to speak to Kiprusoff as I mentioned above.

I hope the Canadiens don't even touch Clowe if he's asking for that and don't overpay for Regehr.

EDIT: Dreger says Regehr has been asked to waive NMC for LA. He intends to do so but no deal done yet.

EDIT2: Regehr traded to LA for a pair of 2nds.

EDIT3: Bouwmeester traded to St. Louis. 1st round pick and 2 prospects in return.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Flames certainly robbed the Blues.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Dan Rosen ‏@drosennhl 1m

If the Blues don't make the playoffs this year, Flames will get Blues' 4th round pick in 2013 and 1st round pick in 2014.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Jesus. Was Shero feeding the Flames GM some tips or something?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

So much for the quiet deadline.

The Blues now seem to have an abundance of defensemen....and salary.

I will say good for both the Flames and Sabres for embracing the rebuild after years of both teams denying that it was needed. Now the real rest for Buffalo is Ryan Miller in the offseason.

I bet Clowe moves tonight, too.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



-Mystery- said:


> Flames certainly robbed the Blues.


Don't know much about the prospects but I've read they're two guys who don't have much a chance at cracking the NHL, so it's not that great of a deal. St. Louis has a lot of salary though, so they'll have to make some moves in the summer.

Flyers are apparently the front runners for Clowe.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



RatedR10 said:


> Don't know much about the prospects but I've read they're two guys who don't have much a chance at cracking the NHL, so it's not that great of a deal. St. Louis has a lot of salary though, so they'll have to make some moves in the summer.
> 
> Flyers are apparently the front runners for Clowe.


It's the draft pick(s) and getting rid of that near 7 million dollar contract that make the Flames big winners here.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Renaud Lavoie of RDS is reporting that Clowe is seeking a 7-8 year extension. That's beyond ridiculous. I don't think he gets moved to a team with a logical GM, so there you go, Holmgren.

At this point - I don't expect the Habs to do anything and thats fine by me. We're in a good position right now and have a six picks in the first three rounds of the draft this year. Trevor Timmins is probably feeling like a kid in a candy store now and I can't wait for the draft.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



RatedR10 said:


> *Renaud Lavoie of RDS is reporting that Clowe is seeking a 7-8 year extension. That's beyond ridiculous. I don't think he gets moved to a team with a logical GM, so there you go, Holmgren.*
> 
> At this point - I don't expect the Habs to do anything and thats fine by me. We're in a good position right now and have a six picks in the first three rounds of the draft this year. Trevor Timmins is probably feeling like a kid in a candy store now and I can't wait for the draft.


That's amazing, if true. He has zero goals this year. Until this season, he was consistent over the past four years (17, 24, 19, 22). 7 years, though? More power to him if he could get it and all, just sounds like there's only like 5 GMs that would give him that deal.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Only ones I can see giving him that deal is Holmgren or Sather. It's a ridiculous, ridiculous demand. Usually a player would sign a one year deal to redeem himself and earn a contract like that, like Semin did this season. 

Habs win again. 23-7-5, 10-0-0 against the Southeast division and five points back of the Penguins. Carey Price looks to be getting back into his groove as the playoffs are approaching, which is great news. Hopefully Bourque and/or Diaz can return by then, but it doesn't look too good right now.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Just for the people who keep saying Clowe lacks value due to no goals, keep in mind he has 63 shots. If he was shooting at his career shooting percentage prior to this season, he would have seven or eight goals, which pro-rates to twenty-three over a full season. He'll probably score like seven goals in his first ten games with his new team and everybody will talk about how crazy unlucky he was.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Personally hope MB pulls out of the Clowe race. We have to re-sign Subban next summer who will get 6-7 million.

Just thought this was nice: “@HabsLinks: Dreger on TSN690: Among East Conf execs there is respect, and in some cases fear, for what the Montreal Canadiens are doing right now”

Last year the organization was mocked (thanks Gauthier...), this year, respect. Thank you, Bergevin.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Stars traded Jaromir Jargr to the Bruins.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

And Roy to the Nucks, for a second round pick. Niewuendyk sucks. He could have just kept Steve Ott and gotten a first and more.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Some Hab fans on HF seem to think MB needs to go after Clowe now, but I think not going after Jagr at free agency this past summer and now at the deadline just proves Bergevin's philosophy is to build from within the organization and not risk the future. Trevor Timmins is going to have a lot of fun come the draft with six picks in the first three rounds.

Maybe we get another Norris caliber defenseman with one of the second round picks. 

The biggest move that could help the Habs comes from within the team: Rene Bourque getting healthy. Bourque > Clowe.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Trade deadline shows are gonna be so boring tomorrow, lol.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Canadiens acquire Drewskie from LA for a 5th. Solid depth pick up, all character, fitting what the Habs are all about.

Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie 54s
Ryane Clowe Sweepstakes down to NYR and VAN but all the smart money is being put down on the Rangers. Stay tuned.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



RatedR10 said:


> Canadiens acquire Drewskie from LA for a 5th. Solid depth pick up, all character, fitting what the Habs are all about.
> 
> *Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie 54s
> Ryane Clowe Sweepstakes down to NYR and VAN but all the smart money is being put down on the Rangers. Stay tuned.*


Worst offensive team in the league acquires a guy with zero goals on the season. Makes sense.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Jagr. :mark:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

I loved him as a player but Joe Niewendyk is doing a hatchet job on the Star roster. There appears to be no plan. Derek Roy on Vancouver is an interesting pick up.

Pens falling apart tonight but 15 out of 16 still ain't bad.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

ISLANDERSSSSSSS


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

I'm content with the acquisition of Derek Roy. He was one of the best forwards available and the Canucks got him for a pretty good price. At this point he is a pure rental, but if he plays well and likes the team, I'm sure Gillis could make him fit under the cap next year.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Since when was Halpern a Hab again?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Stad said:


> Worst offensive team in the league acquires a guy with zero goals on the season. Makes sense.


I really think they need to add Rick Nash to put them over the top...

oh wait, it's not 2012, nevermind.



Davy Jones said:


> Since when was Halpern a Hab again?


Claimed him off waivers about a week ago from the Rangers. No idea why they waived him, he's been great for us.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Streaks over. That was the worst game of the year, either this one or the one vs Carolina.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

A power play for the Panthers but with 0.05 seconds left in OT...


.......yeeeeep, yep, yep...


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



RatedR10 said:


> I really think they need to add Rick Nash to put them over the top...
> 
> oh wait, it's not 2012, nevermind.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Always liked Halpern.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Kipper is willing to go to the Leafs. Price for Lou just went down immensely.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

they aren't getting Luo. Nux will probably just keep him this year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

The Canucks are the ones contacting the Leafs UDFK lulz. If they want him they can have him. Balls in Toronto's court.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

NINE POINTS OUT


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Hope Pitkanen is OK. Scary injury.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

He'll be out 3 months minimum is what I've heard. Haven't heard the exact injury though. Looked awful.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Looked like his right knee folded up on him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Pitkanen's injury is ankle related.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Derek Roy? 

I'll take it.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

They seriously need to switch to hybrid icing next season. It seems like we get one of these serious injuries every year on these icing calls.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Sedin-Sedin-Burrows
Booth-Kesler-Higgins
Raymond-Roy-Hansen
Weise-Lapierre-Kassian

Oh my


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Sedin - Sedin - Burrows
Higgins - Kesler - Pomminville
Raymond - Roy - Hansen
Torres - Lapierre/Schroeder - Kassian

Looks better


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Lol thank GOD the Leafs never traded for Luongo. Almost gave up Kadri! Phew!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Tim Connolly not playing today in case there's a TRADE. If Nonis can unload that guy he's essentially god.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Apparently Canadiens will be looking for a gritty forward today. Raffi Torres on the team would be good with Colby Armstrong on the IR.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

cant believe people still pay that idiot to play hockey.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh and Pitkanen has a broken heel. He is very fortunate as that looked far worse.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



JM said:


> cant believe people still pay that idiot to play hockey.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'd love him on the Habs. Gritty guy, plays a good "north-south" game. He'd fit in well.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He is a piece of shit.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Exciting stuff happening today. Exciting stuff. /Sarcasm


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

I hate The Reporters so much. Fuckng nerds.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Kipper most likely staying in Calgary and retiring next year. Per TSN.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Nick Kypreos ‏@RealKyper 4m
In 3 trades so far, the 4 players moved Sauve, Flick, Hannan, Smithson) have combined for 6 PTS in the #NHL this year. #TradeTracker

Somes up the patheticness of this deadline nicely.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Finally a decently big trade. Bishop to Tampa, Conacher to the Sens. Smart move by the Sens. I guess they're confident that Anderson is ready to return soon.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Steve Mason to Philly. Off to the goalie graveyard.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Gaborik to cbj pending him waiving his no trade clause for brassard , john moore and derek dorsett. Gaborik`s had a terrible year and this is a pretty bold move for cbj to give up on younger players , but gaborik could definately be worth it if he regains form.

Pominville to minnesota just happened too


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Let me get this straight, the Rangers cough up Gaborik for Clowe? Well, okey dokey.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

[email protected]


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Luongo pulled out of practice. Oh my fuck.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Love the Pens getting depth and trading for Jokinen and only giving up a 6th or 7th rounder.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Derick Brassard, John Moore and Derek Dorsett for Gaborik


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Fuck. Sharks got Torres.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



-Mystery- said:


> Love the Pens getting depth and trading for Jokinen and only giving up a 6th or 7th rounder.


Purely a salary dump. And only a partial salary dump at that. Jokinen already cleared waivers, they wanted him gone.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Christian Louboutin said:


> [email protected]


Gaborik has been awful and they got a good package of young players, im suprised they didnt make a bigger push for the playoffs but i think it was a good deal for them.

Luongo not traded according to tsn.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Laughs stuck with Reimer lmao


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Davy Jones said:


> Laughs stuck with Reimer lmao


You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

It's a horrible thing. He's garbage. 

Toronto just got O'Byrne


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Davy Jones said:


> It's a horrible thing. He's garbage.
> 
> Toronto just got O'Byrne


Well you clearly have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Davy Jones said:


>


Solid. Who's your team, anyway?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Montréal. A team that actually has a goalie worth talking about.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

He's a Montreal fan.

Ya, Toronto did the right thing. People are fools. Reward your goalie on an on the rise team by trading for a veteran goalie 10 years older with 10 years left. Makes sense.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Davy Jones, what's Reimer's SV% this year? How about Price?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Davy Jones said:


> Montréal. A team that actually has a goalie worth talking about.


Yeah, I guess you're right. I'm sure Reimer is envious of Price's .916. Oh wait. :jesse


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Ryan O`Byrne to the leafs, hope he doesn`t take Kostka`s spot ( I went to school with him and still see him around occasionally, great guy).

Not concerned about the leafs not getting a goalie, other then shootouts Reims has been more then good enough this year, Schrivens has been hit or miss this year but i doubt he`ll play much down the stretch or in the playoffs.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Lol the northeast :
MTL: Price
BOS: Rask
BUF: Miller 
OTT: Anderson 
TOR: ... Reimer 

One absolutely is not like the others.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



JM said:


> Davy Jones, what's Reimer's SV% this year? How about Price?





Rockstar said:


> Yeah, I guess you're right. I'm sure Reimer is envious of Price's .916. Oh wait. :jesse


Lol not seriously comparing him with Price based on his current SV% are we?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Based on what Davy Jones? Name value? Nice argument, goof.

Maybe actually give a good reason for such foolishness.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Davy Jones said:


> Lol the northeast :
> MTL: Price
> BOS: Rask
> BUF: Miller
> ...


:StephenA2:kg2:shaq Ya gotta be kidding me, bud.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

I feel sorry for Luongo to be honest. Yeah, he makes a lot of money, but he seems like a genuinely good guy and hates the situation he's in right now.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



RatedR10 said:


> I feel sorry for Luongo to be honest. Yeah, he makes a lot of money, but he seems like a genuinely good guy and hates the situation he's in right now.


Yeah, I feel for the guy too. I mean, I'm glad he isn't on the Leafs, but I still feel for him. Clearly wants to play. Contract the only thing holding him back...well, that and the stubbornness of Gillis.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

He pretty much just said at this press conference on TSN that he hates his contract and that if he could, he'd scrap it. Speaks volumes on his situation.

I see a buyout coming this summer and him going to Tampa or something like that on a better contract. Luongo-Bishop looks like a good tandem for Tampa.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Strombone ‏@strombone1 19h
Maybe the Blue Jays need a goalie to catch RA Dickey? Just sayin.......


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



RatedR10 said:


> He pretty much just said at this press conference on TSN that he hates his contract and that if he could, he'd scrap it. Speaks volumes on his situation.
> 
> I see a buyout coming this summer and him going to Tampa or something like that on a better contract. Luongo-Bishop looks like a good tandem for Tampa.


I don't think they'll buy him out. If they did buy him out they'd be paying for him for for a ridiculous amount of time. I think they'll eventually have to suck it up and trade him for next to nothing.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

You Leaf fans are scary delusional. 

This season Price has more wins, more shutouts, a superior GAA and a .916 SV% compared to Reimer's marginally better .920%. Historically: Price has playoff experience; Reimer doesn't ( unless you count the ECHL :ti); Reimer has only had one 20+ win season, Price has four. 

They're not even in the same league.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

They can amnesty him. It doesn't work out too badly in that case. He's off cap, they can afford to pay him...


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Rockstar said:


> I don't think they'll buy him out. If they did buy him out they'd be paying for him for for a ridiculous amount of time. I think they'll eventually have to suck it up and trade him for next to nothing.


Doesn't the new CBA allow a franchise to completely buyout a contract? Habs did it with Gomez and are going to do it with Kaberle this summer. I could see that going down for Luongo.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Davy Jones said:


> You Leaf fans are scary delusional.
> 
> This season Price has more wins, more shutouts, a superior GAA and a .916 SV% compared to Reimer's marginally better .920%. Historically: Price has playoff experience; Reimer doesn't ( unless you count the ECHL :ti); Reimer has only had one 20+ win season, Price has four.
> 
> They're not even in the same league.


If anyone is delusional here, it's you, no doubt. You think that Price is the best goaltender in the division. Fine, I'll admit that Price is better than Reimer, he's also a lot more experienced. Reimer is not a bad goalie though, he's actually quite good and getting better. Big reason why the Leafs are currently sitting 5th in the East.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Rockstar said:


> I don't think they'll buy him out. If they did buy him out they'd be paying for him for for a ridiculous amount of time. I think they'll eventually have to suck it up and trade him for next to nothing.


Ya, they could use the new amnesty clause on him but that`d be a ridiculous amount to pay some1 whos still a useable piece to play somewhere else. I wouldnt be suprised to see him moved in the summer for a conditional pick or 2 with the canucks eating some salary.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Davy Jones said:


> You Leaf fans are scary delusional.
> 
> This season Price has more wins, more shutouts, a superior GAA and a .916 SV% compared to Reimer's marginally better .920%. Historically: Price has playoff experience; Reimer doesn't ( unless you count the ECHL :ti); Reimer has only had one 20+ win season, Price has four.
> 
> They're not even in the same league.


You are seriously a fool.

Reimer has played *0* seasons where he should have even been able to get 20 wins. 1 partial year and one year where he missed significant time with injury. 

Reimer hasn't even played 3 seasons. 

Wins, GAA, Shutouts are they entirely dependent on the goalie? No. The best he can do is stop shots at a good percentage and hope his team does as much as they can to A) limit shots and scoring changes and B) score more goals than the other team.

Please stop.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Reimer's looked good this year. I hope the Leafs face the Bruins in the first round and eliminate them, to be honest. That'd be fun to watch.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



JM said:


> Purely a salary dump. And only a partial salary dump at that. Jokinen already cleared waivers, they wanted him gone.


Anything is an upgrade over Tyler fucking Kennedy at center till Sid comes back.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



JM said:


> You are seriously a fool.
> 
> Reimer has played *0* seasons where he would have even been able to get 20 wins. 1 partial year and one year where he missed significant time with injury.
> 
> Reimer hasn't even played 3 seasons.


Yeah, duh, that's my point. Reimer and Price are both 25-years-old yet Reimer has one 20+ win season and exactly 0 playoff games while Price has four 20+ win seasons and 26 playoff games - 8 wins which equals to two series wins. Price has proven so much more and has at greater experience.



> Wins, GAA, Shutouts are they entirely dependent on the goalie? No. The best he can do is stop shots at a good percentage and hope his team does as much as they can to A) limit shots and scoring changes and B) score more goals than the other team.
> 
> Please stop.


You're berating me for using wins, shutouts & GAA when your basing your argument on Reimer's SV% as of today? You can't be serious. If Price shuts out the Flyers tonight, he'll have a superior SV% tomorrow morning. 
This is extreme partiality on your part. No one other than a Leaf fan would even joke about Reimer being better than Price.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Davy Jones said:


> Yeah, duh, that's my point. Reimer and Price are both 25-years-old yet Reimer has one 20+ win season and exactly 0 playoff games while Price has four 20+ win seasons and 26 playoff games - 8 wins which equals to two series wins. Price has proven so much more and has at greater experience.


That's your point? Your point in all that babble is that Price has more experience and therefore Reimer sucks? Makes sense, bro. 




> You're berating me for using wins, shutouts & GAA when your basing your argument on Reimer's SV% as of today? You can't be serious. If Price shuts out the Flyers tonight, he'll have a superior SV% tomorrow morning.
> This is extreme partiality on your part. No one other than a Leaf fan would even joke about Reimer being better than Price.


No one is saying Reimer is better than Price, we are saying Reimer doesn't suck and he's put up 2 seasons that prove that...

If you think Reimer sucks you are clearly delusional and there isn't much point discussing this further.

What exactly has Reimer done this year to suggest he sucks?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Davy Jones said:


> Yeah, duh, that's my point. Reimer and Price are both 25-years-old yet Reimer has one 20+ win season and exactly 0 playoff games while Price has four 20+ win seasons and 26 playoff games - 8 wins which equals to two series wins. Price has proven so much more and has at greater experience.
> 
> 
> You're berating me for using wins, shutouts & GAA when your basing your argument on Reimer's SV% as of today? You can't be serious. If Price shuts out the Flyers tonight, he'll have a superior SV% tomorrow morning.
> This is extreme partiality on your part. No one other than a Leaf fan would even joke about Reimer being better than Price.


Show me where anyone said anything about Reimer being better than Price. :StephenA


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

:lmao Mason going to the Flyers. Great place to get traded to try n revive your career.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

So who does everyone have as winners/losers of the deadline??


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



JM said:


> That's your point? Your point in all that babble is that Price has more experience and therefore Reimer sucks? Makes sense, bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rockstar said:


> Show me where anyone said anything about Reimer being better than Price. :StephenA


I took it as you two implying Reimer is even near the calibre of Price which is ridiculous. The Leafs will get no where with Reimer. Toronto is fourth in the league for goals-per-game. THAT is why they're in 5th in the east. They are 17th for goals-allowed-per-game. Pretty clear to me.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Davy Jones said:


> I took it as you two implying Reimer is even near the calibre of Price which is ridiculous. The Leafs will get no where with Reimer. Toronto is fourth in the league for goals-per-game. THAT is why they're in 5th in the east. They are 17th for goals-allowed-per-game. Pretty clear to me.


Well, they've gone into a playoff spot with him, that's what matters. And just being able to score a lot of goals will not get you into a playoff spot, look at Tampa. 

What I was implying is that if Reimer can manage to get a better SV% than the almighty Price, he must not be all that bad. And he isn't.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Whatever. The playoffs are less than a month away and I could Montreal and the Laughsbhooking up in the first round so we'll see then.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Davy Jones said:


> I took it as you two implying Reimer is even near the calibre of Price which is ridiculous. The Leafs will get no where with Reimer. Toronto is fourth in the league for goals-per-game. THAT is why they're in 5th in the east. They are 17th for goals-allowed-per-game. Pretty clear to me.


Dude seriously. Stop.

They are also *4th* in the league in shots against per game (4th most allowed), meanwhile, they are 23rd in the league in shots for per game. And are 7th in the league in team SV%. They are where they are because of their goaltending. Don't make me bring up scoring chances allowed per game.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



JM said:


> Dude seriously. Stop.
> 
> They are also *4th* in the league in shots against per game (4th most allowed), meanwhile, they are 23rd in the league in shots for per game. And are 7th in the league in team SV%. They are where they are because of their goaltending. Don't make me bring up scoring chances allowed per game.


Shots are a bigger indicator than goals now? How many of those shots are scoring chances; how many are from the outside? I'll take the goal stats before I take the shot stats. It's crazy to suggest that Toronto are in a playoff position because of Reimer.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Stad said:


> :lmao Mason going to the Flyers. Great place to get traded to try n revive your career.


Crosby's gonna have a lot of fun with Mason in net. :lmao


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Davy Jones said:


> Shots are a bigger indicator than goals now? How many of those shots are scoring chances; how many are from the outside? I'll take the goal stats before I take the shot stats. It's crazy to suggest that Toronto are in a playoff position because of Reimer.


Even crazier to suggest that he hasn't had a part in it. If it wasn't for Reimer, Leafs would be sitting with Tampa. Lots of goals for, lots of games lost too. That isn't the case, however.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Davy Jones said:


> Shots are a bigger indicator than goals now? How many of those shots are scoring chances; how many are from the outside? I'll take the goal stats before I take the shot stats. It's crazy to suggest that Toronto are in a playoff position because of Reimer.


They are near the bottom in scoring changes allowed per game. And yes 2.72 goals allowed per game on 33 shots is a lot different than 2.72 goals allowed on 23 shots. Why is this discussion happening?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

K who cares who the better goalie is?? they're both good now let's move the fuck on please, talk about the trades from today or something.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Because you're crazy enough to imply that Reimer is the reason the Leafs are in a playoff position.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Have you even watched a 10th of their games?! This is ridiculous. You know nothing about the Leafs this season, clearly.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Yep. My dad is a die-hard Leafs' fan. He has Leafs TV. I've seen too many of their games.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Then you are blind, even worse. 

Just stop good god. You've made 0 arguments.

Does James Reimer suck?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Davy Jones said:


> Because you're crazy enough to imply that Reimer is the reason the Leafs are in a playoff position.


I don't think you're understanding. Not surprising. However, I'm saying that Reimer is a PART of the reason. Not THE reason. A PART of the reason. I can't be any more clear.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



JM said:


> Then you are blind, even worse.
> 
> Just stop good god. You've made 0 arguments.
> 
> Does James Reimer suck?


Yep. If it wasn't for Carlyle and their top-six, the Leafs' would be sharing the basement with Florida.



Rockstar said:


> I don't think you're understanding. Not surprising. However, I'm saying that Reimer is a PART of the reason. Not THE reason. A PART of the reason. I can't be any more clear.


JM said as much; I was referring to him.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Davy Jones said:


> Yep. If it wasn't for Carlyle and their top-six, the Leafs' would be sharing the basement with Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> JM said as much; I was referring to him.


It's easy to say "Oh well, if it wasn't for their top two lines, they'd be doing bad'. You can say that about almost any team.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Winners

Pittsburg - Iggy provides a proven scorer and a quality winger to play with Malkin and Neal. Cannon of a shot makes him a threat on the powerplay. Murray is a dependable shut down d-man. Morrow's a workhorse that can also put the puck in the net. Jokinen is a finesse player in a lineup that beats you with size and grit.

Columbus - Finally found a way to drop Steve Mason which is a major victory. Plus when healthy and motivated Gaborik can score tons of goals.

Wild - Pomminville is a more than capable second line centre. Gives them more depth down the middle for a playoff push.

Sharks - Got a number of draft picks without completly hurting there playoff chances

Losers

Rangers - Clowe is a step down from Gaborik

Devils - Could have done better than Sullivan considering Kovalchuk is out. On the plus side lost nothing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

All I've said all along is Reimer doesn't suck and they are where they are because he doesn't suck. I'm not sure how this isn't clear. You are just a casual NHL fan that looks at the rawest of NHL statistics and think you can make major conclusions from that. Good thing you have no large platform to give your opinions.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Washington Capitals still have a trade to announce.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Dreger says Filip Forsberg may be headed to Nashville.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

One rumor that has floated around is the Caps traded Filip Forsberg.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Sounds like this Caps trade is huge. Have heard a few big rumours, don't know how much I believe them. Expecting the trade to be nothing too exciting.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Nick Cotsonika @cotsonika
Informed speculation: Erat for Forsberg, with some other things involved. Erat has a no-trade clause but wants out.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Alim said:


> Nick Cotsonika @cotsonika
> Informed speculation: Erat for Forsberg, with some other things involved. Erat has a no-trade clause but wants out.


That's the HUGE move? lol


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Nevermind, it was indeed pretty big. Forsberg to the Preds. Erat and Latta to the Caps.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Why would Washington give up Forsberg?? lol


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Just to be clear that Toronto could have had Lou if they wanted him...

Darren Dreger ‏@DarrenDreger 32m
Multiple options in Luongo trade talks with Leafs. Told Canucks wanted Scrivens and multiple picks in talk between 2pm and 3pm et. #TSN

Darren Dreger ‏@DarrenDreger 31m
Canucks called at 2pm...made a trade offer, Tor declined. Van called at 2:30 with 2nd offer, Tor declined...3rd offer at 2:45pm...decline.

That's desperation for ya gents.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

I'm not agreeing with Davy Jones, but Maple Leafs fans easily the most annoying fans in the world. Insanely loyal? Yes. Annoying as fuck? Also yes. Please don't compare Reimer to Price either, that's absurd in just about every way.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Who compared Reimer to Price?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Leafs fans are just on their high horse because this is the first time their team is in a playoff spot with 12 games left in the (half) season in God knows how long. 

Let them have their fun.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Are Leaf fans really populating this thread and doing anything we don't always do? There's just some clueless people that think our goaltending sucks and we made some paramount mistake by not trading for Luongo. Clearly not the case.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Man oh man the Pens miss Letang and Martin BAD right now, the defense has been brutal these past 2 games. 

Clowe has 2 goals already in his debut, lol.


----------



## Centor74 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Wtf happened with forsberg?

Last year was a top 3 prospect,drafted 11th and now traded without even played a single game and for erat on top of it.

I mean erat ain't a bad player but now necessarly someone that will change a game.


----------



## Centor74 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



JM said:


> Are Leaf fans really populating this thread and doing anything we don't always do? There's just some clueless people that think our goaltending sucks and we made some paramount mistake by not trading for Luongo. Clearly not the case.


Well as a habs fan, can't say i would not had loved to see the leafs go for luongo )

But reimer has been quite solid this year so far and i know it's an overused cliche but you never know in the playoff and who knows?

Maybe reimer will be the 2013 version of 2010 halak


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

It's important for the Leafs to stay the course, that's all really. They aren't strong contenders, doing much better than expected and any playoff success is a bonus. You gotta stick with Reimer and let the team continue to grow.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Even though I'm a Canucks fan I've wanted to see the Leafs in the playoffs for the last few years. 

The ACC is one of the best playoff arenas in the NHL and looks awesome when watching on tv


----------



## Centor74 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



JM said:


> It's important for the Leafs to stay the course, that's all really. They aren't strong contenders, doing much better than expected and any playoff success is a bonus. You gotta stick with Reimer and let the team continue to grow.


I completely agree with you. The leafs and habs are pretty much in the same situation that no one expected them to be where they are today.

The only move i would had wanted to see from bergevin would had been maybe eller and maybe a 2-3 rd round pick for jagr (then again i always was a fan of the guy). Would had been a good deal for both team. Eller will be a decent second center at best but not in montreal since the top 2 spot are pretty much reserved for pleky and desharnais and the only guy that could take one of those 2 spot in the near future is galchenyuk. Also the fact that the habs have 6 picks in the first 3 rounds in the upcoming draft and the bruins havent given much for jaromir makes me think that it would had been a decent trade for everybody.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Didn't look too much like lolRangers tonight.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Rangers looked dominant tonight. Pens are missing Martin, Letang and Crosby.

After the entire situation today, I don't think the Canucks will successfully trade Luongo without having to keep some salary. I think he'll be bought out and he'll sign a 3-5 year contract with another team. The entire situation has to suck for him and he comes off as a great guy, so it sucks to see it happen to him, but that's professional sports.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Attended the Flyers game tonight. Great game.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Habs didn't show up to play after the 1st. Plekanec's injury sucked the wind out of the bench.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

I was busy on a project for a few days but the trade deadline got heated!

Really awesome that Columbus was a buyer and landed Gaborik. I hope they can make the playoffs just so the team starts getting a foothold in that city.

The Pens are crap right now. They miss Letang and Martin a lot in the defensive zone. Crosby is missed but they should have enough offense to push through so long as their D tightens up.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Looks like Lupul might have a concussion.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Stad said:


> Looks like Lupul might have a concussion.


Great, that's the last thing the Leafs need. Hopefully it's nothing serious.

Edit: Wow, the officiating in that game was just awful. Refs cost the Leafs that game.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Re-sign Ryder.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Clowe is good, I love that guy and I'm gonna miss him like hell. His contract demands were outta the ballpark though and Torres is a better fit in some regards, though Clowe is obviously leagues ahead in terms of skill. And as a guy who has watched almost all of Clowe's playoff career and a bunch of Gaborik's, I'd take Clowe over him in a heartbeat for a playoff run.

Rangers might sneak into the playoffs. Just hoping that Lundqvist (along with Bobrovsky and Crawford) do badly so that Antti Niemi can get the Vezina. He's been a bright spot on a dreadful Sharks team. Most people don't talk about him because he plays in San Jose, but he has been phenomenal.

Great to see Jackets doing well. And Washington got ripped at the TDL.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Torres is a great playoff performer. He scored clutch goals for the Canucks on their run (Game 1 SCF winner) and hit like a truck. Definitely a good asset to have for any team looking to do some damage in the playoffs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

He's a complete waste of skin. Fuck him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

JIM is right, Torres is the type of player that doesn't belong in the league.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Meh, I'd like him on my team.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Torres has cleaned up his act, according to Coyotes fans (I've only seen like 7 or 8 Yotes games), and he's a good player. If he can truly be an elite 3rd line grinder that hits hard and plays a good two-way game that scores 30-40 points, I like him. I don't want to see him throwing dirty hits though. That kinda stuff obviously doesn't belong in hockey. On the subject of hard hitting wingers on the Sharks, this Brent Burns at forward experiment is awesome. 13 Points in 11 games at the position and he's our best forward night in and night out. Probably gonna be back at defense next season, but he's a beast.

And the Sharks played well tonight and improved the streak to 7.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

The Jets, one of the worst powerplays in the league, got four straight powerplay goals against the Flyers. :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

I hope the Leafs try to sign Clarkson this off-season. Really like the way he plays. Tough, strong on the puck. Tough to move from the front of the net.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Caught Habs-Bruins game, great intensity by both teams. It was so weird to see Jagr in a Bruins uniform.

I've doubted Montreal all year but I'm starting to think they are for real. Great forward depth. Ryder fits very well. The defense also came together well after Emelin was injured.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Huge win for the Habs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Looks like Jagr had no idea there was only a few seconds left when he got the puck.


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Ray Emery (G) should be the Blackhawks full time starter. Dude is on fire.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Winter Classic announcement coming at 10:30am ET.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Didn't a lot of people suspect Wings/Leafs? Especially with the new divisions


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

It was suspected because it was suppose to happen this year but was cancelled.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Red Viper said:


> The Jets, one of the worst powerplays in the league, got four straight powerplay goals against the Flyers. :lmao


I watched the game they never scored 1 PPG??? lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

Ovie has been killing it lately, he's tied with Stamkos for the Richard.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*

I might in the minority among Penguins fans but I'm happy Ovechkin is playing well again. The guy is darned exciting to watch when his head is in the game and he's motivated. It makes the NHL more visible to the casual fan which is always a good thing.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @43_Kadri 4 #MVP*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I might in the minority among Penguins fans but I'm happy Ovechkin is playing well again. The guy is darned exciting to watch when his head is in the game and he's motivated. It makes the NHL more visible to the casual fan which is always a good thing.


Agreed. Same here.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

JS Giguere buries his Avalache teammates:



> “Some guys are more worried about their Vegas trip at the end of the season than playing the remaining games. Quite frankly I don’t care about your Vegas trip right now. It’s not constructive,” said Giguere following yet another defeat in a string of up and down performances. “It’s embarrassing. I’m embarrassed to be here right now. It’s not even funny.”
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...mmates-more-worried-vegas-061916453--nhl.html

I can't say I blame him. That's a team which has been perpetually below average since J.S. arrived.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

That video is great. Hockey players are great guys, generally, but are mainly boring cliche reciting interviews.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

Need more discussion in this thread. I'll start posting the games for each day and make predictions on em, maybe that will get more people talking.










Islanders
Sens
Caps
Habs
Pens
Wings
Jets
Blues
Kings

Jets have a pretty easy schedule down the stretch, if they play well enough i think they got a good chance to make it in.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

Wild/Blues are always fun games to watch.

Need to get back into hockey this year. Kinda fell out of the loop when I was on my trip.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

Looking at the standings, I think that the 16 teams which are in the playoffs right now will be the ones who make it. That sounds boring, but that's just how I feel. While it would be nice for Columbus or Dallas to surge in the West, I just don't see it (and believe me, I would like to see the Red Wings not make the playoffs, just to shut up a guy I work with who is a huge Detroit fan).

The most realistic playoff seedings I can see that would make for great matchups would be:

East
1. Pittsburgh vs. 8. New York Islanders
2. Boston vs. 7 New York Rangers
3. Washington vs. 6 Ottawa
4. Montreal vs. 5. Toronto

Most matchups with Toronto are intriguing. A Kessel vs. Boston series would be pretty juicy, too. I really like what the Islanders are doing and it scares me as a Pens fan to see either them or the Rangers in Round 1.

West
1. Chicago vs. 8. Detroit
2. Anaheim vs. 7. San Jose
3. Vancouver vs. 6. Minnesota
4. Los Angeles vs. St. Louis

Minnesota could be a scary team. San Jose has also done a great job since shipping out some of their veterans.


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

^^^^ San Jose has made a nice little push, but I can never take the Sharks seriously in the playoffs, they seem to choke an awful lot.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

Detroit is going to have to earn it down the stretch. Next five games; Vancouver, Phoenix, Nashville, Los Angeles and Dallas. Los Angeles and Vancouver will be tough, considering they have got to win one of those games.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

Jokinen might just be the Pens best pick up, picked up 3 points tonight including 2 goals.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

? 

Is there something you want our attention drawn to by posting the schedule of games for today?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*



JM said:


> ?
> 
> Is there something you want our attention drawn to by posting the schedule of games for today?


Get people talking about em, thought i'd try and see since this thread is completely dead. Got a better idea?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

Is there anything you'd like to say about those games?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*



Sarcasm1 said:


>


:lmao

Also, LOL @ the Devils have they ever slid down the standings. Henrique was diving all over the ice in tonight's game and Marty hasn't gotten a win since picking up his 666th lol.

Hawks just scored to tie it late. Pretty entertaining game.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

Hawks win. Sick goal by Saad.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

How about dem Isldanders? 8-1-1 in their last 10 and currently sitting 7th in the East. Would be cool to see them in the playoffs.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

The Islanders are a frightening team right now. Tavares is really stepping it up. Josh Bailey is even scoring goals against teams other than the Penguins. The showdown with the Rangers tonight is going to be exciting.

My favorite 2 stories in the West are Columbus and Dallas. The Blue Jackets have been dreadful pretty much from their start in the NHL. Getting Gaborik was a coup. It was nice of the Flyers to swap Bobrovsky for Mason (indirectly, of course). Also happy for Pens castoff Mark Letestu to find some success with the Jackets.

Dallas has been pesky and I love that they have gotten better since trading off Jagr, Roy, and Morrow. Alex Chaisson has been a demon since getting in the lineup full time. I hope one of those two makes the post-season.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

Habs/Leafs tonight. Can't wait. I'll predict Montreal 4-1.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

Great start for the Leafs and a nice scrap to kick things off, couple more goals for the buds with some of this







hopefully thrown in and ill be a happy man.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*



Davy Jones said:


> Habs/Leafs tonight. Can't wait. I'll predict Montreal 4-1.


Looks like the almighty Price just let in groaner. UH OH.

Keep it going Leaferbockers.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

:lmao Price yanked ten minutes in, looking like its gonna be a good night


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

LEAFS.

This is fun.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

Isles/Rags is classic playoff style hockey, end to end stuff but no goals


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

Hey Davy Jones, how'd you like Price tonight? Best goalie in the division! :hayden3


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

Thanks Leafs, one more step closer to wrapping up the conference.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

CAPS/LIGHTNING, NO GOALTENDING ALLOWED.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

Rangers win 1:0 in OT, but the point is a good result for both the Islanders and Rangers, it practically eliminates a lot of teams in the east, though Winnipeg is still close behind

Rangers have an "easy" schedule to end the season, Islanders have the Panthers at home next which is pretty much must win as they close to season on a 4 or 5 game road trip


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

Prust and Gallagher were the only ones that showed up to play tonight, oh well. Last time the Habs lost to the Leafs, it lead to a 15-1-3 run, maybe the same happens with the playoffs around the corner.

At least the Bruins also lost.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*



Rockstar said:


> Hey Davy Jones, how'd you like Price tonight? Best goalie in the division! :hayden3


That damn new gear.

:HHH2


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

Very impressed with both New York teams and Toronto last night.

I think the planets are aligning for a Pens-Sens first round matchup. Melynk will be calling in CSI: Ottawa to investigate Matt Cooke. That could be a sideshow.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*



Davy Jones said:


> That damn new gear.
> 
> :HHH2


Oh good Lord I hope that's a joke... :StephenA

I'm really hoping for Leafs vs. Habs in the first round. Leafs have their number.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

As a fan of neither team, I would also love to see a Montreal-Toronto matchup. CBC and TSN would have a ratings-gasm. Get both teams all geared up to be in the same division next year (as if they need it).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

They're in the same division this year lol. 

Toronto just tires Montreal out with the physical play and the cycle game. Toronto doesn't even get that many shots against Montreal either. It almost becomes a keep away game in Montreal's end and they spend a lot of time just cycling, may not even get a shot but it eventually wears Montreal out and they capitalize.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*



JM said:


> They're in the same division this year lol.


Yeah, so Sunday morning does follow Saturday night. My fault there.

Being in the USA, I don't grasp how important the Leafs-Canadiens rivalry has been in contemporary hockey. Both seem to have bigger rivalries with the Bruins, but that probably has more to do with the lack of competitive teams the Leafs have fielded lately.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

Toronto's rivalry right now with the Bruins mostly revolves around the Kessel trade and the continuous fall out for both clubs after the trade. Every time they play it's a point of emphasis and talked about to no end.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER REIMER


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

Reimer looked awesome. Was sure that one was going to head into OT, thankfully Kessel came through.

And Price continues to impress :vince2


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

The Flyers are picking a fine time to turn it on. The Blue Jackets are still hanging around.

Hard to believe only 4 teams clinched with only about 6 or 7 games left for most teams.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

Just started rooting for an Anaheim vs. Minnesota match-up in Round 1 because it occurred to me it could be Koivu vs. Koivu.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

It's games like these that make Shero look like an absolute genius.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

Just came home from the Pens-Habs game. Montreal looked shaky in their own end. The Pens scored some dirty goals going to the net and it was awesome that it was Brenden Morrow doing some of that. Exactly why Ray Shero got him. Fleury wasn't great tonight but didn't have to be.

Can't see Montreal lasting longer than 6 games in the playoffs if they play like they did tonight.


----------



## Centor74 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Just came home from the Pens-Habs game. Montreal looked shaky in their own end. The Pens scored some dirty goals going to the net and it was awesome that it was Brenden Morrow doing some of that. Exactly why Ray Shero got him. Fleury wasn't great tonight but didn't have to be.
> 
> Can't see Montreal lasting longer than 6 games in the playoffs if they play like they did tonight.


Someone needs to step up in montreal because since emelin got injured a few games ago, the defense have been abysmal to say the least and price has been shaky.

So far this season we've seen both the best and the worst this team have to offer and right now, with the exception of prust and once in a while, subban, there's no one that can the role of being the physical guy and it's going to be shown in the playoff unfortunately unless price pulls a halak and makes some miracles but he needs a real strong showing to get himself back in his game.

At least galchenyuk and gallager have been impressive lately and subban is still is reliable as ever. Too bad is past attitude might keep him from getting the norris.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

Something happened in that locker room since they clinched a playoff spot. There's no excuse for them to play the way they are. That being said, they have been exposed badly without Emelin in the lineup for being exactly what they are - weak in their own end. Drewiske and Gorges are terrible. Boullion is useless too. The only players that have shown up to play these last three games have been Gallagher, Galchenyuk and Subban. The goalies have been hung out to dry with terrible defensive coverage and no one into it. If they play like this in the playoffs, they'll be out in the first round.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

That Bruins national anthem was one of the more empowering moments I've come across in sports. It was great.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*



Centor74 said:


> At least galchenyuk and gallager have been impressive lately and subban is still is reliable as ever. Too bad is past attitude might keep him from getting the norris.


I think Ryan Suter will win the Norris regardless.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

:lmao Leafs. Another piss poor performance, they are going no where in the playoffs playing like this.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

Islanders getting no help today again but it would be such a shame for them to miss the playoffs, though after beating the LEafs I feel good about their chances


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

The Isles look like their going to make it in but the Jets are hanging on, too. After the 8 game win streak, hard to believe the Caps are now tied with Winnipeg.

The Senators are amazing. You can't kill them. Paul MacLean is owed some Jack Adams Trophy hype.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

Islanders play the Jets tomorrow which is a big game, would suck if the Islanders collapse, they deserve to make the playoffs.

I think the Rangers will make it too, their schedule isn't too bad but I'm sure the Devils (who they play twice) will be motivated to play as spoilers


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Any Hockey Fans Here?*

NHL Playoffs are coming up soon, so I thought I'd ask. I'm not the only one, am I? 

EDIT: oops...I totally missed this thread, sorry.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

^ I don't blame you for completely missing the NHL thread. The thread title is awful and it's not surprising that we don't get any new posters in here because they can overlook the thread so easily.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

Yeah, it'd be nice if the name of the thread could just be something simple like "NHL discussion thread".


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*



Fandango said:


> ^ I don't blame you for completely missing the NHL thread. The thread title is awful and it's not surprising that we don't get any new posters in here because they can overlook the thread so easily.





Rockstar said:


> Yeah, it'd be nice if the name of the thread could just be something simple like "NHL discussion thread".


Indeed, it took me like three minutes to figure out what the title meant.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

The Rangers layeth the smacketh down on the sad Sabres. 8-3 in the third. New address for Ryan Miller next season? Buffalo needs some changes and it might start in net.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

Miller to Minnesota please.

It will never happen but still think Wild need a new goalie.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

I was at the Flames game tonight, the fans gave Kipper a well deserved standing ovation at the end of the game for what could be his last game played as a Flame. One of the greatest goaltenders in Flames history.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

Are we all just going to pretend that one of these Boston terrorists doesn't look exactly like Nazem Kadri?










>


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

Not really...


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

Kind of similar


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

He doesn't even look the closest like him on the Leafs.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

^Lol what? MacArthur looks nothing like him.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

Islanders beat the Jets in a shootout, probably should have won the game in regulation but the refs made a brutal call with about 2 minutes to go in the third, should have been a 4 on 4 but instead the Jets got a PP which they scored on

Islanders pretty much one win away from clinching a playoff spot (Carolina away, Philly away, Buffalo away to close the season)


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*



JM said:


> He doesn't even look the closest like him on the Leafs.


That looks nothing like him? lol


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*



Hajduk1911 said:


> Islanders beat the Jets in a shootout, probably should have won the game in regulation but the refs made a brutal call with about 2 minutes to go in the third, should have been a 4 on 4 but instead the Jets got a PP which they scored on
> 
> Islanders pretty much one win away from clinching a playoff spot (Carolina away, Philly away, Buffalo away to close the season)


Tavares for MVP


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

UNIONDALE ISLANDERS :mark:


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

Did Reimer and Anderson switch jerseys tonight?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: @ovi8 #REBIRTH*

LEAFS.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEA*

Congrats to the Leafs! Now every team has made the playoffs since the salary cap was enacted.

What is going on with Montreal? I only watched about ten minutes of the game but between that and Wednesday's game against the Pens, they look like a team that could be counting lightbulbs 5 games into the playoffs.

Oh and as a Pittsburgh fan, I would be remiss if I didn't say (even if I'm a little late):

Flyers are officially eliminated

:ti :drake1 :hayden3


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEA*

Leafs give up 50 shots to the offensive powerhouse Senators :lmao

Grats on making the playoffs though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEA*

It was a pretty quiet 50 shots. They were more or less just spraying at times. Not saying Reimer wasn't on cause he did make quite a few nice saves but it wasn't really easy to tell that it was that many shots. 

Additionally, it was be just fantastic if the Panthers could beat those damn Bruins.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEA*

Why can't you assholes just call this the fucking NHL discussion thread other then the constant Leafs/Penguins/Hawks circle jerk of thread titles.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEA*

Why does it matter?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEA*

I suggest the thread title NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT YOU JM.

The current thread title is extremely obnoxious, no matter what teamis being praised.

Also I hope the Flames lose today.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEA*

I will use your suggestion. I assume it will receive much positive praise from the norm and that's what I'm all about.


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

When teams try to break winless championship streaks measured in years, it's a victory for the Laffs just to make the playoffs within 10 years :lmao

First round exit the moment Kadri tapers off.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

What team's championship drought isn't measured in years? Do some measure it in days? Months? Hours?

Kadri tapered off several games ago. He just scored his first goal in 9 games...

Be better, plz.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

McQueen getting MAD.

#bebetter


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Would be a shame for the Wings streak to end in this shortened season. And curse the shootout. Has been the Wings enemy of late.


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

To the die hard leafs mod:

I'll specify that the Leafs measure droughts in playoff appearances the way better teams (all of them) measure droughts in championship victories.

It means the Leafs aren't winning it and you're just butthurt.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Who are you? Typical, run of the mill Leaf hater. I'm buthurt because they made the Playoffs but likely won't win? Nah, just happy they made it bro. You seem pretty annoyed that they made it though.

Again, be better. And less annoyed.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Must be about playoff time because people are getting salty.

I see some great symmetry in the Rangers ending the Devils playoff hopes today after Jersey did the same to them in the Eastern Conference Finals.

Wings still have the best chance of making the playoffs of all the bubble teams in the West, according to Puck Daddy:



> Columbus Blue Jackets 23.8
> Detroit Red Wings 48.3
> Dallas Stars 24.4


Full details here: http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...-golden-state-opportunity-141657824--nhl.html


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Fingers still crossed for Columbus. I want to see Bobrovsky do some damage in the playoffs.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Why can't you just name the thread title "NHL discussion thread"?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Because it's boring. Does it bother you?


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

STOP MY ISLANDERS


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*



JM said:


> Because it's boring. Does it bother you?


It does.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Ah well. You'll live.


----------



## This_Guy (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

I'd jizz my pants for Habs/Leafs.

#BOSTONSTRONG


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

I know mathmematically speaking the Leafs have clinched a playoff spot, but this being the Leafs I am half expecting them to find a way for them to miss the playoffs.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Big games tonight: Detroit vs. Phoenix and Buffalo vs. Winnipeg

I'm pretty sure Phoenix is eliminated if they lose tonight.

Total opposite end of the spectrum but it looks like Florida has locked up #30 and the top spot in the lottery.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

I'm still unsure as to how the draft lottery works this year. I thought all teams not in the playoffs had an equal shot at #1?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

As far as I recall that's the case.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*



Fandango said:


> I'm still unsure as to how the draft lottery works this year. I thought all teams not in the playoffs had an equal shot at #1?


All teams that don't make the playoffs have a chance, but not an equal chance. 1st has a 25% chance, 2nd has an 18% chance and so on.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

So the worst team still gets the best shot at the pick? That's dumb, screw this CBA.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*



Fandango said:


> So the worst team still gets the best shot at the pick? That's dumb, screw this CBA.


You don't think the worst team should have the best shot at the #1 pick? 

I think that there shouldn't be "Chances". I think that if Florida finishes last, they should get the #1 draft pick. Each team should get the pick for where they finish. Fair.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

As a Penguins fan, I'm a huge fan of the lottery. unk5

Actually, I remember being hugely disappointed when they lost the Ovechkin Lottery after being positively dreadful that season. Malkin and Crosby worked out really well, though. Hindsight makes me feel dumb for being so upset at the time.

The teams that should have won the early games....did.

Tomorrow's Winnipeg-Washington game is HUGE.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*



Rockstar said:


> You don't think the worst team should have the best shot at the #1 pick?
> 
> I think that there shouldn't be "Chances". I think that if Florida finishes last, they should get the #1 draft pick. Each team should get the pick for where they finish. Fair.


I don't think it's fair at all. Do you think the worst team always comes last? Nah. Depends on schedule, what division you're in, who you play down the stretch, injuries, momentum etc. Teams TANK down the stretch. It happens. Not a lot this year since so many teams were in it for so long but in a regular 82 game season a lot of TANKING goes on. There really isn't that much of a difference between a lot of the non-playoffs teams as far as formidable puzzle pieces and skill level, some just want that top pick more than others. 

Lets not forget that Florida was in the playoffs last year now they are the worst team in the league? Just doesn't add up. They got off to a bad start and they've been packing it in for a while now. Do you think they are lose there last 7 bad? I don't. They are trying to come last. Really don't think the NHL should continue to reward tanking.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

FUCK THIS THREAD TITLE

WE'RE IN THE PLAYOFFS :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

UNIONDALE = HOCKEY CAPITAL OF THE WORLD


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

The title can be changed. There's a lot of Leafs fans here and they should be able to celebrate making the playoffs.....for now. 9 years out is a long time for any team and I say that not as shot at the team but as a relief for their fans to finally be there.

Props to the Isles, too. Tavares has jumped up a tier with the season he's put together. Just stay the heck out of the 8th seed because I don't want the Pens to see them. My childhood was traumatized by the Healy, Volek, Flatley, Dalgarno, Kasparaitis, et al team of 1993.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*



JM said:


> I don't think it's fair at all. Do you think the worst team always comes last? Nah. Depends on schedule, what division you're in, who you play down the stretch, injuries, momentum etc. Teams TANK down the stretch. It happens. Not a lot this year since so many teams were in it for so long but in a regular 82 game season a lot of TANKING goes on. There really isn't that much of a difference between a lot of the non-playoffs teams as far as formidable puzzle pieces and skill level, some just want that top pick more than others.
> 
> *Lets not forget that Florida was in the playoffs last year now they are the worst team in the league? Just doesn't add up. They got off to a bad start and they've been packing it in for a while now. Do you think they are lose there last 7 bad? I don't. They are trying to come last. Really don't think the NHL should continue to reward tanking.*


*
*

Have you seen their line-up? They have been hampered with injuries all year, it doesn't surprise me one bit they are sitting dead last.

This was their line-up from when they played the Pens on the 13th:

Jonathan Huberdeau - Shawn Matthias - Jack Skille
Tomas Fleischmann - Marcel Goc - Tomas Kopecky
Scottie Upshall - Nick Bjugstad - Greg Rallo
George Parros - Drew Shore - Quinton Howden

Brian Campbell - Mike Weaver
Filip Kuba - Erik Gudbranson
T.J. Brennan - Dmitry Kulikov

Markstrom

:lmao


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

We got lucky last year anyway with all of those OT Losses points anyway, but yeah there were injuries up the ass this year. No tanking what so ever. Clemmy and Theo got exposed as always, and Markstrom wasn't going to save us midyear. The injuries were cruel. The one shining light? JOHNNY HOCKEY. That's Jonathan Huberdeau to most. He kept me watching even when it was evident we weren't going anyway. Markstrom? Ehhh. I'm going to keep giving him the benefit of the doubt until he's on a contending team. Dude is just a freak.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Was at the game tonight. :draper

It was a shockingly non-violent affair.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Injuries are one thing, teams play through injuries all the time. The Sens have been missing there two best players pretty much all year but have remained competitive a lot of the time/been great at other times. Plus their starting goalie missed a lot of time and other key pieces missing time as well. Has anyone looked at some of the lineups the Sens have put out there? They have been pretty bad.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Caps clinch #3 and Islanders clinch a playoff berth. Happy for the Isles fans. That's a team to avoid in Round 1.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Bruins and Habs choking hard lol. Weird that they are both falling on their faces down the stretch. It's weird looking at all these possible playoff matchups for the Leafs when they still COULd win the division. Not super likely obviously but it's not like Boston or Montreal really seem to want to win it right now.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

In a regular 82 game season, Montreal and Boston would be going through their mid-season struggle in January instead of right before the playoffs. 

Good signs are that the Habs played really well after the 1st period last night, but it's also looking like Therrien is resting certain guys and trying to keep something in the tank for the playoffs with the amount he's playing the bottom nine and playing Yannick Weber on the penalty kill for example. A Montreal-Toronto first round looks inevitable at this point unless the Islanders get into the 5th spot, or Boston and Montreal continue to slide, Toronto wins the division and Boston-Montreal meet in the first round at 4-5.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

lol @ the title. too many people care about the fucking Maple Leafs. 


woo @ the Ducks getting the second seed. I haven't been able to watch too many games this past month due to exams and other priorities but I'm hoping to watch the majority of the games in the playoffs.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Woo the Wings have picked it up the last two games at home. Back into 8th with 2 to go.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Fill in who you think will win/lose and this will show the standings for you:

http://macleanjr.github.io/nhl/


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Part of me wants the Leafs to somehow actually clinch the division and face Ottawa in the first round so Montreal-Boston can go at it in the 4-5 seed, but I also want Montreal to have home ice over the Leafs if that matchup happens so they can bounce back against them in the playoffs.

If the Habs win the division, I'd prefer to face the Rangers. The Habs have Lundqvist's number at the Bell.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

CBC is probably pulling one of these :mark: at the thought of a Habs/Leafs playoff series with a Canucks/Sharks series in the West.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

NHL.com is streaming any game that isn't being shown by your local channels (depending on your IP) for free tonight. Just a heads up.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Habs clinch home ice and still have a chance at 2nd! Huge game on Saturday. The Habs of old look like theyre back at just the right time!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Ottawa finally clinches. Not that I was ever worried.

2 through 8 in the East are ridiculously close.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Ridiculous Ottawa still made it with all their injuries this year. They can be scary for anyone in the playoffs.

Carey Price also had an unreal save and bailed the defense out early. Good bounce back after his last few games and to shut up the critics.


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Just purchased Game 1 tickets for potential Habs/Leafs at Bell Centre. Ottawa better not win their last two games and Toronto lose to Montreal. I have a feeling I'm going to go broke after this playoffs spending all my money on tickets


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

All 8 East teams are clinched up, just jockeying for position.

6 teams clinched in the West. Hard to believe Minnesota hasn't clinched yet but with two games against Edmonton and Colorado, they should be fine. Dallas is eliminated but could be the spoiler for Detroit. Columbus has to beat Nashville and I belive needs the Wings to lose in regulation against Dallas.

Even if the Blue Jackets don't make the playoffs, this year is a success. Found their starting goalie in Bobrovsky, acquired Gaborik, and finally gave their fans some hope for the future.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

The Islanders have only lost 2 games in their last 13-14 but despite this will still most likely finish 8th, and get swept by the Pens. Had they beaten the Flyers yesterday they could have been fighting for a 5th position


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Islanders are losing right now as well, only 1-0 though. I feel pretty confident in a first round match up vs them, only see it going max 5 games IMO.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Wild looking like they want to choke away their playoff shot.

Jesus fucking christ they look like a fucking high school team tonight. Don't really expect them to get anywhere if they do make the playoffs but still would be nice to see them advance for once.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

The wings need that W today, need to keep this streak alive!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

unless Senators lose both their remaining games in regulation, the Sens will finish 6th, Rangers 7th and Islanders 8th


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Looking extremely likely that the Pens-Isles matchup will happen.

Nashville-Columbus and Detroit-Dallas both under way. Minnesota-Colorado about to drop. 3 teams for 2 spots. One team has a 21 year streak. The other two sat out the playoffs last year. Time ot saddle up.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

I hope Dallas wins so much.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*



McQueen said:


> I hope Dallas wins so much.


You can say that again.

In off-ice news, sounds like Nieuwendyk is being let go as Stars GM and Dallas is hiring Detroit assistant Jim Nill whose name has been connected to a lot of open jobs over the past few seasons.



> According to TSN Hockey Insider Darren Dreger, all indications are that the Stars will replace Nieuwendyk with Detroit Red Wings assistant general manager Jim Nill with an announcement to come as early as Monday.
> 
> Dreger also reports that head coach Glen Gulutzan's future is still unclear and a decision on his role is expected to made at a later date.
> 
> ...


http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/story/?id=421873


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

22 straight seasons, bitches.


Suck my balls.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

You don't have balls.

doesn't matter anyways because The Wings aren't getting past The Ducks anyways.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

It's okay, though, if they don't, because they have sucked all season, so it's expected. It's not like they are first and going to get owned. It's not as HAHA YOU FUCKING ******* when it's a team getting out that already sucks.

Either way, ya'll mad you don't have a 22 year streak.


:trout2


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Rangers-Capitals matchup locked in for the East. Boston wins in regulation tomorrow and it becomes Ottawa-Pittsburgh, Boston-NY Islanders, and Toronto-Montreal.

Feel bad for the Blue Jackets, they win but just miss the playoffs. You can never count on Colorado for anything.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Now its time to watch my hometown team destroy the local team in the playoffs. Happy The Wild made it in at least though.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: The NHL: Where will Luongo end up?*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Piggybacking on RKing85, some quick predictions that will look silly in a few months:
> 
> *East*
> 
> ...


Went back to page 202 to see how I did with some predictions.

Only 4 out of 8 in the East. I slept on the Canadien teams. 6 out of 8 in the West, so much better.

Honestly don't care as long as my Stanley Cup Finals comes true!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

:lmao


*Canadian


99% of people in Canada don't like French.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Spelled it like the team. I felt bad because I slighted them so much in pre-season predictions. Have to keep my honour.

I can have fun with those different spellings all day.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

The West matches are set

Blackhawks (1) vs. Wild (8)
Ducks (2) vs. Red Wings (7)
Canucks (3) vs. Sharks (6)
Kings (4) vs. Blues (5)

They all look like good match-ups on paper


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Kings-Blues looks like the best matchup in the West. LA swept the series last season but they were on one heck of a roll at that time. Interested to see how Jay Bouwmeester does in his first playoffs. Hard to believe it took him this long to finally ge there, although playing for the Panthers and Flames will not help your chances.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Capitals/Rangers looks like the best match-up in the east unless Boston wins tonight and we get Habs/Leafs which is what i'm hoping for.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Time for the Wings to SHOCK THE WORLD.

brbgottamakeplayoffs22ndtimeinarow


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

I'm conflicted. I want the Canadiens to clinch the division tonight, which would mean the Sens win tonight, but I also want the Habs to face the Leafs, because really... the Habs have that one, IMO. I'd much rather play the Leafs in the first round than I would the Sens. We'll see what happens tonight.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Lulz, just like you've had it all year. Alrighty.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*



RatedR10 said:


> I'm conflicted. I want the Canadiens to clinch the division tonight, which would mean the Sens win tonight, but I also want the Habs to face the Leafs, because really... the Habs have that one, IMO. I'd much rather play the Leafs in the first round than I would the Sens. We'll see what happens tonight.


The Habs "have that one"? Are you kidding? The Leafs have destroyed the Habs a multiple times this season and they won the regular season series 3-2.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*



Stad said:


> Capitals/Rangers looks like the best match-up in the east unless Boston wins tonight and we get Habs/Leafs which is what i'm hoping for.


Amen. Pens and Sens....please! They'll be too busy running after Cooke and the Pens would likely beat Ottawa in 5. The Islanders frighten me much more than Ottawa.

The Caps-Rangers is the series most likely to be a long one in the East, for sure. The Rangers have a lot of talent. Both teams are very familiar with each other after playing in 4 of the last 5 playoffs. Just waiting on the Boston-Isles game to have all the matchups set.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

East Matchups Set:

(1) Penguins vs. (8) Islanders
(2) Canadiens vs. (7) Senators
(3) Capitals vs. (6) Rangers
(4) Bruins vs. (5) Maple Leafs


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

East:

Pens in 5
Habs in 7
Rangers in 7
Bruins in 6

West:

Hawks in 4
Ducks in 6
Sharks in 7
Kings in 6


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

East:

Pens in 5
Habs in 6
Caps in 6
Bruins in 5

West:

Hawks in 5
Ducks in 6
Sharks in 7
Blues in 7

I kinda hope The Blues/Wild (not happening) and or NYI/Leafs do well this post season. Want to see something different in the finals this year, i.e. Fuck the Canucks, Penguins & Red Wings I hope they're all out in the first round.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Really wish the Leafs would've ended up against the Habs. They would've had a much better chance then. Anyway, my predictions:

East:
Penguins in 5
Habs in 6
Leafs in 7 
Caps in 5

West:
Hawks in 5
Ducks in 6
Nuck in 7
Kings in 5


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

Bruins will lose. That is all.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

I hope Bruins get the Kessel/JVR collective D 

Leafs won't be pushed around like others have been before (2011 )

Without that physical dominance Boston could be in trouble


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE LEAFS EXCEPT JM*

(1) Penguins vs. (8) Islanders- Penguins in 5
(2) Canadiens vs. (7) Senators- Canadiens in 7
(3) Capitals vs. (6) Rangers- Rangers in 7
(4) Bruins vs. (5) Maple Leafs- Bruins in 6

(1) Blackhawks vs. (8) Wild- Blackhawks in 4
(2) Ducks vs. (7) Red Wings- Ducks in 6
(3) Canucks vs. (6) Sharks- Canucks in 6
(4) Blues vs. (5) Kings- Kings in 7


Didn't read anyone else's predictions yet because I didn't want to be subconsciously swayed.

The Leafs-Bruins series should be fantastic from a story perspective. Habs-Sens will be fun, too. See that going long just becuase the Sens just don't go away. Wish I had the stones to pick Ottawa but I just don't think they have enough talent. I've talked about fearing the Isles for a while, but I'm hoping that series resembles the 2007 Sens-Pens series where the young team just wasn't ready for prime time yet.

In the West, the Hawks are a machine. St. Louis-LA should be entertaining. I have this totally unfounded feeling that the Canucks will turn it on. There's also a small part of me that likes Detroit's matchup with Anaheim, I just don't think the Red Wings have the depth.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Chicago in 5
Anaheim in 7
Vancouver in 6
Los Angeles in 6

Pittsburgh in 5
Ottawa in 6
Washington in 7
Boston in 4


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

TSN and Cuthbert calling our games :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



RKing85 said:


> Chicago in 5
> Anaheim in 7
> Vancouver in 6
> Los Angeles in 6
> ...


Ell Oh Ell.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

The Hockey News already has its playoff preview out:

http://www.thehockeynews.com/articles/51514-NHL-Stanley-Cup-Playoff-Preview-Round-1.html

Very in-depth analysis for each series. For those who don't have the time or energy to read, here are their predictions:



> Penguins in 5
> 
> Senators in 7 :taylor2
> 
> ...


I mentioned both the possibility of Ottawa and Detroit upsets but didn't pick either. I must be getting soft or something.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I'm in no way sold on the Ducks beating the Red Wings. Could go either way easily I'd say.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Its going to be a tough series against the Blues, I'm hoping Quick from last year shows up.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Only reason I said Habs would have it against the Leafs is because, after the 6-0 blowout, whenever they played, I can't remember the Leafs dominating and outplaying the Habs for a sustained amount of time. They had a high shooting %, especially in their last 5-1 win (what? 3 goals on 4 shots?). IF the series did happen and the Habs just played their game that they did on Saturday, I think they'd have it. Buttttt, that's not happening... playoff predictions:

Pittsburgh def. NY Islanders in 4
Montreal def. Ottawa in 6
Washington def. NY Rangers in 7
Boston def. Toronto in 5

Chicago def. Minnesota in 6
Detroit def. Anaheim in 7
Vancouver def. San Jose in 6
Los Angeles def. St. Louis in 5


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

PLAYOFFS~! 

(1) Penguins vs. (8) Islanders 
Penguins in 5

(2) Canadiens vs. (7) Senators 
Canadiens in 7

(3) Capitals vs. (6) Rangers
Rangers in 7

(4) Bruins vs. (5) Maple Leafs
Bruins in 6

(1) Blackhawks vs. (8) Wild
Blackhawks in 5

(2) Ducks vs. (7) Red Wings
Ducks in 5

(3) Canucks vs. (6) Sharks
Canucks in 7

(4) Blues vs. (5) Kings
Kings in 6

DA GOAT Martin St. Louis


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

(1) Penguins def. (8) Islanders in 6
(2) Canadians def. (7) Senators in 5
(6) Rangers def. (3) Capitals in 7
(4) Bruins def. (5) Maple Leafs in 4

(1) Blackhawks def. (8) Wild in 5
(7) Red Wings def. (2) Ducks in 6
(6) Sharks def. (3) Canucks in 5
(5) Kings def. (4) Blues in 7

Gotta root for the home team, Detroit Red Wings! If not I'll go with the Blackhawks since I love Kaner so much. Would love to see the Penguins do pretty well too as they are my adopted home team. Can't wait 'til tomorrow night! (Y)


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

What does everyone think the chances are of a Chicago Blackhawks vs. Pittsburgh Penguins series in the finals?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

10%.


I don't see the top seeds making it as that's rare in hockey, upsets happen about damn well every year and we've already seen what can happen to the Pens when Fleury starts shitting the bed.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Red Viper said:


> 10%.
> 
> 
> I don't see the top seeds making it as that's rare in hockey,* upsets happen about damn well every year* and we've already seen what can happen to the Pens when Fleury starts shitting the bed.


Fair point. It's been a dream match up for me though for a few years now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Everyone counting out the Leafs. Love it. You will all be wrong.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



JM said:


> Everyone counting out the Leafs. Love it. You will all be wrong.


:rodgers Someone missed my post

I really want the Leafs to give the Bruins the D


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



JM said:


> Everyone counting out the Leafs. Love it. You will all be wrong.


If it makes you feel better I'd rather the Leafs than anyone else in the East, other than maybe the NY IsLOLanders.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



wonder goat said:


> What does everyone think the chances are of a Chicago Blackhawks vs. Pittsburgh Penguins series in the finals?


I don't see it happening. Something is bound to happen and one of those teams, if not both, will be eliminated. I can see Detroit making a lot of noise.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Key to beating Pittsburgh is Nabokov and hitting Pittsburgh in the mouth. Lets gooo.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

A large part of me was hoping the Oilers would defy the odds and get the first pick again this year.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I expect to have a full beard by the time the playoffs are over.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



wonder goat said:


> What does everyone think the chances are of a Chicago Blackhawks vs. Pittsburgh Penguins series in the finals?


80% probably? they were head n shoulders the best 2 teams during the regular season but anything can happen in the playoffs.



Red Viper said:


> 10%.
> 
> 
> I don't see the top seeds making it as that's rare in hockey, upsets happen about damn well every year and *we've already seen what can happen to the Pens when Fleury starts shitting the bed.*


They went and signed Vokoun for a reason during the off-season.



RKO920 said:


> Key to beating Pittsburgh is Nabokov and *hitting Pittsburgh in the mouth. *Lets gooo.


Good luck with that. Pens will probably be the more physical team. Murray, Morrow, Iginla, Kunitz, Orpik(if he plays), Glass, Adams, Cooke etc.. Pens added a lot of toughness and grit at the deadline.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I'm not doing any playoff traditions this year. No beards, no mullets.... no nothing.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I got my beard, I'm fucking ready.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Gunna try to grow a playoff beard. Will probably have to shave for job interviews though.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I can only grow a Crosby beard :lmao, so i don't even bother.


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

*Hockey Corner with Traxler: Second Season Begins*
http://sportsloungeblog.tumblr.com/post/49271057012/hockey-corner-with-traxler-second-season-begins#

The quest for the Cup begins Tuesday night and for the first time since 2008, the Lounge’s team of choice, the Minnesota Wild are in the 16-team deal. As usual, the goaltending is the key to predicting how things go. On to the picks.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Stad said:


> 80% probably? they were head n shoulders the best 2 teams during the regular season but anything can happen in the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boulton is a waste of a roster spot, but I wouldn't be opposed to dressing him, since Martin can't do it alone.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I'm 16 and can't grow a beard. 

Anyways today me and my teacher Coach Cole were talking about the playoffs since we're like the only two that like hockey in basically our entire city and this girl in front of us goes "Why do you guys even like _hockey"_ and he goes "Just turn around and eat your cereal Morgan, why do you like being in beauty pageants?" and then her best friend goes "Because she's ugly" and we all died laughing. I have a new respect for him.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



TantruM said:


> I'm 16 and can't grow a beard.
> 
> *Anyways today me and my teacher Coach Cole were talking about the playoffs since we're like the only two that like hockey in basically our entire city and this girl in front of us goes "Why do you guys even like hockey" and he goes "Just turn around and eat your cereal Morgan, why do you like being in beauty pageants?" and then her best friend goes "Because she's ugly" and we all died laughing. I have a new respect for him.*


LOL wtf.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Thats a great Story from TeaZy's 6th grade gym class.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Backstrom hurt in warm-up's. Harding is getting the start now, there goes any hope Wild had at winning this series. :lmao


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Harding will be a little rusty. Only started 3 games this year due to MS


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

And, of course, Minny goes up 1-0 on an innocent looking wrister from Clutterbuck.

Might the Blackhawks goaltending issues rear its ugly head? Juicy.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Blues are putting on a show against the Kings right now.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Wow, LA evens it up.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Both games going to OT. Kings tie it with 31 seconds left. 

Playoffs >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

overtime playoff hockey.

you got to love it.


----------



## Centor74 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Beer, chicken wings nachos...

And best of all, 2 games in overtime to start the playoff. Is there any better way to spend a tuesday night


----------



## Centor74 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Sucks for quick to lose it that way cause he was solid all night long.

Then again, blues deserved to win tonight.

Hope quick will bounce back.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Crazy fucking finishes.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Would have been nice to see Harding get the win, but maybe next time


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Wild/Hawks has me torn seeing as I live in Minnesota yet born in Chicago. Fun game tonight. If Minny were up against anyone else I think they'd be scrappy enough to get an upset but I dunno with The Hawks. They're so good this year.

I feel bad for Harding and the MS deal. I thought he was more reliable than Backs last year.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

:lmao @ Quick


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Jesus, that must be the tenth time that Quick has done that.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

LOL at the Kings. I was at the Ducks game live tonight!!!! Man o Man that was insane!!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



TantruM said:


> I'm 16 and can't grow a beard.
> 
> Anyways today me and my teacher Coach Cole were talking about the playoffs since we're like the only two that like hockey in basically our entire city and this girl in front of us goes "Why do you guys even like _hockey"_ and he goes "Just turn around and eat your cereal Morgan, why do you like being in beauty pageants?" and then her best friend goes "Because she's ugly" and we all died laughing. I have a new respect for him.


If a guy said what she said here he would probably get his ass kicked or at least repeatedly ridiculed by everyone. What a sad state America is in.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Luongo gets the start for the Canucks tonight.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I'm very interested to see how Bobby Lu plays tonight.

Pens will be going without Sidney Crosby and Brooks Orpik tonight. Tyler Kennedy is getting a healthy scratch which is totally fine by me.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Red Viper said:


> If a guy said what she said here he would probably get his ass kicked or at least repeatedly ridiculed by everyone. What a sad state America is in.


No, I guess what I meant was it was funny because she's one of the prettiest girls in our class and all of us knew that, that's why it was hilarious. Guys make jokes like that all the time, lol. 

Anywho, I'm excited for the Penguins game tonight being that they're the local team. Not really a fan but I'd like to see some exciting stuff happen, the Islanders could really gain some credibility as well if they could pull out a win in Game 1.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Islanders actually have a decent shot at winning today because Crosby is still out.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

JVR with a big early goal


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Fandango said:


> Islanders actually have a decent shot at winning today because Crosby is still out.


Neal, Malkin, Iginla. Still some pretty good guys playing, Crosby doesn't make up their team at all. He's no Ovechkin or anything.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



TantruM said:


> Neal, Malkin, Iginla. Still some pretty good guys playing, Crosby doesn't make up their team at all. He's no Ovechkin or anything.


Crosby has 75 points in 41 career games against the Islanders


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Sid has definitely been an Isles killer but the Pens look no worse for wear in the first period. 2-0 advantage and outshooting 13-8. Frankly, I'm surprised it was that close in shots. Pens are also starting the second period on a power play. Very impressive first period.

Wade Redden sighting in Boston! :ksi2


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Leafs came out firing on all cylinders, but Bruins have taken over the game now being up 4-1. 

Hoping the Islanders and Leafs can make things interesting in the 2nd/3rd periods.

Nevermind, 3-0 Pens. This could get ugly.

4-0 now.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

4-0 Pens.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Crosby who?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

5-0 Pens. Even Tanner Glass is getting in on the act. James Neal left the game in the 2nd, so that is concerning.

Now excited for the Canucks game, just to see what happens with Luongo. I think that will be a fun series, too. Funny how the Sharks got better as soon as the expectations dropped.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Not even surprised. Moulson sucks. But, I am not surprised. First playoff game for most of these kids.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Fandango said:


> Leafs came out firing on all cylinders, but Bruins have taken over the game now being up 4-1.
> 
> Hoping the Islanders and Leafs can make things interesting in the 2nd/3rd periods.
> 
> ...


NO, IT'S PAAAAASSSS-CAAAAAAAALLLLL-THOOOOUGH!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Islanders and Leafs both get blown out :lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I know the media is telling me that the Leafs made the playoffs, but i have yet to see proof of this.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



RKO920 said:


> Not even surprised. Moulson sucks. But, I am not surprised. First playoff game for most of these kids.


This you?

http://hfboards.hockeysfuture.com/member.php?u=61403


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Good game so far, should be a fun 3rd period


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

And of course the Canucks are the first team to lose at home.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

FAK U BOSTON YEW FAKING FAKS


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I think I'm gonna regret not drafting any Sharks players for the first time in years.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Boourns 

100X better than game 1 last year though


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

All chalk except the Canucks so far. It's only one game, though. I think the Isles and Leafs will regroup and be stronger in Game 2. Every other game was close, so I think we'll see at least a few series' that go 6 or 7.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Whoever puts these videos together at CBC deserve some sort of an award, just amazing every year.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Stad said:


> This you?
> 
> http://hfboards.hockeysfuture.com/member.php?u=61403


Sii.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Ahh Fuck you Hagelin

Ohh boy is Eller ever leaking.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

That Eller injury was ugly. Reminded me of Kevin Stevens in 1993 against the Islanders. Diaz really gave him a suicide pass there. The hit didn't look too bad but Gryba just caught him in a vulnerable spot. Probably a suspension to follow.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Sens got jobbed on that 5 minute major, it was a clean hit. It was only ugly cause he smashed his face on the ice.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Anyone see the guy sleeping behind Torts?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Takers Revenge said:


> Anyone see the guy sleeping behind Torts?


Nope, lol. I missed it, got a picture?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Senators!!!!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Jackman ruined my excuse to stay up and drink more beer.. Was hoping for some extra fun.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

COME AT ME


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Fucking Kings, STOP FUCKING SUCKING.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Would you say you have The Blues tonight Dub?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

It was a WILD lost, Mcqueen.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

You can't taunt me with The Wild losing because i'm a Hawks fan too.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I guess everyone is a Hawks fan.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Gryba's hit on Eller was a clean hit with a bad result, though he's still going to get suspended. I hope Eller is okay.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Fandango said:


> Gryba's hit on Eller was a clean hit with a bad result, though he's still going to get suspended. I hope Eller is okay.


It was a completely clean hit, i don`t see how they could, but then again knowing habs fans im sure a bunch of ppl have already called the cops . I hope Shannahan doesn`t cave in from the pressure and make a bad decision.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I made this post on HFBoards, but I'll just copy and paste to give this thread a free bump.

Keys to game 2 for the Canucks:

- Keep things simple. 
- Don't get cute with the puck. It's not preseason. 
- Short passes, get the puck off the stick and on the opposing net. No need to try stretch passes because no one on this team has the ability to do so.
- Make Niemi work for the puck. Being too passive will let him read the play much easier. 
- Throw everything on net and get traffic up front and bury some dirty rebounds. 
- Try and shoot glove side on Niemi. He is almost unbeatable on the bottom half of the net. Because of his awkward style, it leaves the top half wide open at times.
- Play Canucks hockey, not Bruins hockey. This is a skilled team that CAN burn other teams on the scoreboard. Let the Sharks go for the big hits and put them out of position. They'll take bad penalties and then you make them pay on the powerplay.
- Our big guys like Kassian, Hansen, fourth line, etc need to crash the net. Don't take perimeter shots. Take the puck to the net and go from there. Leave the cycling to the guys that are good at it. 

My line combos:

Sedin - Sedin - Hansen
Higgins - Kesler - Burrows
Raymond - Roy - Kassian
Sestito - Lapierre - Weise

- Sedins and Burrows are ice cold right now. Hansen has been playing well recently and can maybe get the Sedins going again.
- Reunite Kesler and Burrows and throw Higgins with them to form a checking line. They have chemistry together so I think they will be able to generate offense as well.
- Roy is a fixture on the third line. We can't load up the top 2 lines due to the Sharks depth at center, so we have to fight fire with fire. Raymond is struggling right now, but perhaps playing with a guy like Kassian will open up some space for him.
- Fourth line remains intact. Weise had a good game. Just needs to keep up the hitting, get pucks in deep, and don't get scored on.

If the Canucks do these things they will win tomorrow.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

50 fucking shots on goal and the Habs got Halaked. Doesn't feel good. Hopefully the cover of the Ottawa Sun lights a fire under their ass with the picture of Lars Eller and the heading saying "First Blood Sens". If that doesn't light a fire under them to go after everything, including Anderson tonight, I just don't know. 50 fucking shots.

A lot of Sens fans before the series were saying how Subban ain't anywhere near Karlsson's level, and I'm not saying he is, but goddamn, last night Subban absolutely controlled that game for the most part. If they still think it's not at least close...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



DubC said:


> I guess everyone is a Hawks fan.


Well I am from Chicago, I just live in Minnesota and its easier for me to watch Wild games.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Stad said:


> Nope, lol. I missed it, got a picture?


Nah I don't have a picture. Could find one though. Dan pointed it out in Sprtcentre this morning of you were watching. 

Hey Stad I entered a team in that CBC Play On street hockey tournament that's stopping by Winnipeg this weekend.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Sidney Crosby back in the lineup for the Penguins tonight. Most likely no James Neal, though. The hockey gods have smote the Penguins with poor health since they made the Iginla trade. Never a completely full lineup.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Literally shaking right now. Okposo's fight and the 4 minute penalty kill was the turning point. Lets gooo


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Unfortunately, didn't get to watch much of the Pens-Isles. Maybe fortunately because it sounds like my nightmare. Paul Martin scored the first New York goal. The last three could be described as shaky on Marc-Andre Fleury. Sounds like the Isles came to play, as I suspected they would. Pens lose Game 3 and s#!t gets real.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Ottawa and Pittsburgh losing both really fucked up my vbetting at another board.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Laughing so hard at the ****** Pens.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Kesler beasts in the 3rd period with a couple goals but Marleau ties it up late.

Overtime for Canucks-Sharks.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Kesler went into beast mode yet it wasn't enough to see out the win.

Our defense is lolworthy.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Listening to the Canucks feed and Jyrki Lumme reference. :mark:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Fuck this shit


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Wow, Torres. Canucks in a bad way. Same with Kings. The West is topsy-turvy, except for the Hawks. They rolled.

I love the NHL playoffs. I get so into games that I have no rooting interest in.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Catalanotto said:


> Laughing so hard at the ****** Pens.


Why? Not a fan of Pitt but they won


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

The Canucks have dug themselves into a deep hole and have no one to blame but themselves. 6 home playoff losses in a row.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Fandango said:


> The Canucks have dug themselves into a deep hole and have no one to blame but themselves. 6 home playoff losses in a row.


they won a game last year against the Kings. Game 4 I think, so it's 3 playoff loses in a row. Needless to say, I love seasons like this for them. :hayden3


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Red Viper said:


> they won a game last year against the Kings. Game 4 I think, so it's 3 playoff loses in a row. Needless to say, I love seasons like this for them. :hayden3


That game was in LA, I was talking about home losses

Game 7 against Boston
Games 1, 2 and 5 against LA
Games 1 and 2 against San Jose

For a team that has been a perennial Cup contender for a number of years now, that is absolutely pathetic


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Switched off at 3-1 to go to bed. 

Fuck living in the uk during the Cup.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

This Rangers/Caps game is AWESOME!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



TantruM said:


> (1) Penguins def. (8) Islanders in 6
> (2) Canadians def. (7) Senators in 5
> (6) Rangers def. (3) Capitals in 7
> (4) Bruins def. (5) Maple Leafs in 4
> ...





RKing85 said:


> Chicago in 5
> Anaheim in 7
> Vancouver in 6
> Los Angeles in 6
> ...


Hello. What's up guys?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Detroit got their shit slapped

And Leafs


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Nassau Coliseum will be rocking tomorrow, but I'm very realistic, the Pens are the much better team, only chance for the Isles to get out of this series is to win the next two home games. Problem is the Isles are a much better road team, probably because during the regular season they play in front of a half empty arena :$


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Holy Fuck. Stop the presses. The Leafs have won a playoff game.

I guess it will be Boston in 5.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Shall we bet?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

So the fucking Toronto Maple Leafs and the fucking New York Islanders have won a playoff game this year before the Canucks


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Good for Phil Kessel today. Lots of teams bouncing back in the past two games. If the Penguins lose tomorrow, I will become very concerned. Fleury needs a big response after those mental lapses last game.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



















Its Great to see the Leafs win a playoff game again, it's a good night in T.O boys!


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

This is so fucking annoying, I pay 22€ a month to get the Nelonen channels /a Finnish channel) mainly to watch NHL and every time there's a game I want to watch, the fucking channel goes all pixels and I have to watch the game online. Next time I'll fucking get Viasat or Eurosport.

Anyway, go Isles! And excuse me for the profanity.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Nassau Coliseum is buzzing right now. Pens need to do something to quite them or this could get out of reach in a hurry.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



JM said:


> Nassau Coliseum is buzzing right now. Pens need to do something to quite them or this could get out of reach in a hurry.


2 goals in 19 seconds for the Penguins sure changes everything


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

The Pens were starting to resemble the way they played last year against the Flyers the first 10 minutes. Totally undisciplined, not just taking penalties but running around in their own defensive zone. Those goals seemed to have calmed them down. Maybe the Islanders will avoid taking penalties the rest of the series. I think that's 6 power play goals for the Pens in 2 1/3rd games.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Overtime picks. Moulson for the Isles or Kunitz for the Pens.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I'm going to have to say Okposo for the Isles and Niskanen for the Pens.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Kunitz potted the winner form Crosby and Martin. I'm amazed at the third period shot totals. 13-3 Islanders.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Heartbreaking loss for the Islanders, but they proved something this game: they belong. This has been a great series.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

This a big boost for a team like the Islanders. Clearly they belong.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Lucky to even win that game. 

Pens will be fine if they can get by the Islanders, their speed is giving the Pens tons of problems. Pens gotta be much much better next game, hopefully get Neal and Orpik back as well.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I fully expect the Red Wings to be eliminated in the first round, but, man, still blows when they lose.

I get it, it's that dreadful rebuilding time. They lost guys, and most of the ones they still have are old. Still, I just want to walk in the locker and ask them where the fuck is the playoff fight in them. Giving up a 4-1 lead the other day, almost losing it, and then getting fucking creamed yesterday, there is no excuse for this shit. I don't care how old you fuckers are, play like a goddamn playoff team. Don't get comfortable leads and then allow the opponent to get 3 fucking goals in the third period, then do the same fucking shit the next night (except without the comfy lead), and get shut out.

Get your shit together. You've already made us fans look like absolute donkeys the entire year, try to redeem yourselves when it counts, you assholes.


Also, disappointed the Pens won.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

The HAWKS depth scoring :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

If gryba`s hit was suspension worthy then that should be a game .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Good to see The Wild win a battle even though i'm sure The Hawks will win the war.

Either way I win.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



jerichosjacket said:


> If gryba`s hit was suspension worthy then that should be a game .


Are you serious? lol he had the puck and had his head down, that's a clean beautiful hit.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I'm not saying I would suspend him , but he left his feet so if gryba gets suspended for a clean hit then launching yourself like that is suspendable


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Man can CBC ever create an epic promo. CBC > TSN


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

CBC is trash. Bunch of Leaf homers on that network. Not to mention TSN's presentation, commentary, intermissions, and analysts destroy CBC's.

The only decent thing about CBC are it's opening montages and they aren't even that great. I've seen fan-made ones that are much better.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Something about CBC makes a hockey game epic in my eyes. Don't no why just one of those things. I do agree with most of the things you said about comparing TSN to CBC though. Contradicts my previous statement which was a little over zealous, but oh well.

Alfie!!!! Or as he should be known, god.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



jerichosjacket said:


> I'm not saying I would suspend him , but he left his feet so if gryba gets suspended for a clean hit then launching yourself like that is suspendable


He never left his feet though, he fell into him after he fell.

Anyway, this first period between Habs/Sens has been awesome.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Sens having a little trouble staying out of the bin. Not the best time to be taking penalties.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

The habs need to work on their passing, these suicide passes are gonna get someone killed.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Lol wooooooow, 3 or 4 beatdowns at once. Gotta be disheartening to get outplayed like this then have 4 different ppl get beat up at once. This series is over. Montreal is too soft.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Habs are getting embarrassed.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Sherif Shanny should suspend those linesman for being dust buckets. Then suspend him self for the remainder of the playoffs.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

There are about 6 players on both benches right now lol

I was disappointed that we didn't get to see Leafs vs. Habs, but this is way better than that series ever would be


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

lol, Habs got absolutely raped.

I fucking hate the Sens, though.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Habs with one of the most classless displays I've ever seen, they start a line brawl get their asses handed to them then spend the rest of the game throwing headshots, cheapshots , slapshots at opposing players when the games over and throwing punches b4 any1 can take their gloves off. I've seen 8 year olds handle a blowout with more dignity and class.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Time for Sharks/Canucks

Should be a good one! Schneider starts


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Already 1-0 for San Jose <3


So glad Chicago lost. Would be icing on the cake if the Sharks take another one from Failcouver.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Sens with the beatdown.

I fucking love it.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Beautiful setup by Henrik , `nucks needed that badly


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Canucks :lmao


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

They look like they're getting into Habs rage quit territory


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

So butthurt right now


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I'm in the mood to rant, but I'm going to save it for after the series is officially over.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

so about those canucks... bring out the brooms fellas.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Atleast they held it together and kept playing, they didn't make clowns of themselves like the habs.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



jerichosjacket said:


> Atleast they held it together and kept playing, they didn't make clowns of themselves like the habs.


The Habs weren't down 2-0 in the series


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Fandango said:


> The Habs weren't down 2-0 in the series


this. nucks need to find heart to come back, i just think its all over for them. i can see them trading chokeongo next season.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



legendmaker2 said:


> this. nucks need to find heart to come back, i just think its all over for them. i can see them trading chokeongo next season.


Chokeongo? Have you even been watching the games? Luongo is the only one that seems to give a damn out there.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Went to the Sens game tonight. Unreal game. What a great brawl. Probably the best Sens game I've been too ever.

Also loved the "Pageau Pageau" chants, mimicking the "Ole" Chants". Hilarious. Not sure if you could hear it on the TV.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

We'll win the next game in Ottawa.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



RKeithO said:


> We'll win the next game in Ottawa.


This is an interesting conclusion you came to considering the whole world just witnessed ottawa pull montreal`s skirt up, spank them and expose them as soft and mentally weak.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Fandango said:


> Chokeongo? Have you even been watching the games? Luongo is the only one that seems to give a damn out there.


he's par for how much they are paying him, but after past seasons i have never been able to give me more then then a par rating.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

They should have gotten rid of Schneider, milked a few more years out of Bobby Lou and work Eddie Lack into the rotation.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

The game was an embarrassment, plain and simple. A disgrace to the entire organization of the Canadiens. Instead of playing their game, they decide to play a game that everyone knows they can't win and that was resorting to thuggery. Absolutely stupid and despicable. The only thing I can hope for is the Habs come out in game 4 and play the way they played in game 2. The effort level was nonexistent. It should have been 4-0 Ottawa in the first 10 mins if not for Carey.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



legendmaker2 said:


> he's par for how much they are paying him, but after past seasons i have never been able to give me more then then a par rating.


He is the best goalie the Canucks franchise has ever had. 

An Olympic Gold Medal and carrying the team on his back to one game away from the Cup isn't enough for you?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Fandango said:


> He is the best goalie the Canucks franchise has ever had.
> 
> An Olympic Gold Medal and carrying the team on his back to one game away from the Cup isn't enough for you?


the funny thing is everyone forgets, he almost cost canada the gold medal in the last minute, he choked, just like he did against boston in the cup finals, the guy is not worth the money he is paying them imo.

No offense to be the best goalie in Canucks franchise isn't saying much since they never have had the stanley cup.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



legendmaker2 said:


> the funny thing is everyone forgets, he almost cost canada the gold medal in the last minute, he choked, just like he did against boston in the cup finals, the guy is not worth the money he is paying them imo.
> 
> No offense to be the best goalie in Canucks franchise isn't saying much since they never have had the stanley cup.


You need to go look up what choked means. Going 5-0-0 with a GAA of 1.76 in a best on best tournament is not choking.

And without Luongo, Canucks don't even make it to the Stanley Cup final, let alone game 7. Get your facts straight before you come in here and start trashing on one of the best goalies of this generation.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Canucks aren't scoring enough now. Goaltending has been so-so but 21 goals in past 15 playoff games. Brutal. The David Booth acquisition hasn't worked out which is a shame becuase he was an exciting player in Florida before the head injury.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

LEAFS

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

So far in these playoffs Montreal and Vancouver have been just burying themselves with stupid dumb penalties. Vancouver is the absolute worst of all by killing themselves. 

Love the Maple Leafs scarfs. Are those unused Rally towels tied together since 2003?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

The scenes from Toronto are pretty intense. Good for those fans for having their playoff hockey back. It's been a while. When they get that first goal, it's going to be loud.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

What the fuck, 8 Rangers on the ice. To quote Walter Sobchak


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Was disappointed Detroit was losing 1-0 until I saw Toronto was getting slapped 3-1.


Love my Wings, hope they win, don't expect them to, but, watching my most hated team go down in flames eases the pain.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Take a shit-1-0 bruins
Switch the channel to check Raw-2-0
Dog walk-4-1 Bruins. 

#Nogoalslive 

Go B's.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Fandango said:


> You need to go look up what choked means. Going 5-0-0 with a GAA of 1.76 in a best on best tournament is not choking.
> 
> And without Luongo, Canucks don't even make it to the Stanley Cup final, let alone game 7. Get your facts straight before you come in here and start trashing on one of the best goalies of this generation.


with all those stats, you shouldn't be giving up a goal in the last minute, you can have a 1.5 GAA and if you give up a game tying goal, thats a choke. you are considered one of the best goalies, and lose to boston when you have a 2-0 lead in the series, thats a choke.

i am sorry i didn't realise we were talking about Martin Brodeur the best goalie in nhl history let alone this generation.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

An utterly fantastic end to the Leafs/Bruins game.

If I weren't lazy, I would go downtown to see all the sad faces and laugh.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Catalanotto said:


> An utterly fantastic end to the Leafs/Bruins game.
> 
> If I weren't lazy, I would go downtown to see all the sad faces and laugh.


they will just use the excuse at least we made the playoffs for once. Leafs are a joke, i think lupul should leave that place and kessel's worse decision was to leave boston.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Detroit just tied it up, FUCK YES

I can feel the tears building up. I hope they end up being tears of fucking joy.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Great end to the Caps Rangers game as well. Disappointed that Ovechkin saw very little of the puck on the PP, he was open in great position for a great deal of the powerplay


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

That game was ridiculously exciting to watch. The crowd was absolutely WILD. Great game.

EDIT: Appears the tears of the day will be tears of sorrow.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Will be another exciting finish in Detroit as well. Great night of hockey so far.

Datsyuk is a machine... Best player in the game


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

so datsyuk, you get your first goal of playoffs and break the water bottle holder.. touche sir, touche


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

My heart can't fucking take this.

My god, I hope they win.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Ive got Cogliano, Filppula. Whats everyone else think?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

looks like Ottawa is going to be the last Canadian team left standing for the second year in a row.

Toronto suffered a massive heart attack tonight and is clinging to life support.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I wouldn't really call that until it becomes 3-1 in those series. Both teams still have a chance. I fucking hate the Sens, so I hope Montreal wins.

It's just safe to say that Vancouver fucking sucks and are out.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

and thats all she wrote..


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Brunner wins it for the wings! Made up for his dash 1 plus minus


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH FUCKING YES FUCKING YES


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

BRUNNER!


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

TJ Oshie scores and the Blues lead 3-2. Defending champs could be on the ropes if they drop this one.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



RKing85 said:


> looks like Ottawa is going to be the last Canadian team left standing for the second year in a row.
> 
> Toronto suffered a massive heart attack tonight and is clinging to life support.


Little soon to think that, don't you think? Okay, the Nucks don't look like they're going to bounce back. But the Leafs could still win, they lost the game by the same differential that they lost the first game, and they came back to win the second. Habs could still eliminate the Sens too, Habs bounce back from big losses, just like the Leafs.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Great effort in that OT Ducks, you really applied the pressure 
I don't know what all the retreating and dump and chase shit was.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

MOTHERFUCKING KINGS :mark: Series Tied


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Kings not ready to leave the thrown yet. Great comeback in the 3rd. Both that series and Wings-Ducks seem like they could be going the full 7.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



legendmaker2 said:


> with all those stats, you shouldn't be giving up a goal in the last minute, you can have a 1.5 GAA and if you give up a game tying goal, thats a choke. you are considered one of the best goalies, and lose to boston when you have a 2-0 lead in the series, thats a choke.
> 
> i am sorry i didn't realise we were talking about Martin Brodeur the best goalie in nhl history let alone this generation.


Luongo had two shutouts in the Boston series. Canucks scored 8 goals in 7 games. He did everything he could to keep his team in it. If the team in front of him can't get it done, how is that his fault?

What the hell does Brodeur have to do with this? You're delusional if you don't think Luongo is one of the best goalies of the last decade.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

2 hours 30 minute's till game time. Who you guys got tonight?

Im going 

Islanders over Pens
Ottawa over The Habs
Chicago over the Wild
Vancouver over San Jose


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Takers Revenge said:


> 2 hours 30 minute's till game time. Who you guys got tonight?
> 
> Im going
> 
> ...


Pens
Sens
Hawks
Sharks


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Islanders
Canadiens
Wild
Sharks

I think the team that wins the Habs-Sens game tonight is winning the series. Habs just need to focus on their game.

As for the whole Canucks thing, can a Canucks fan explain to me what Schneider did to get the #1 job over Luongo? I just don't get it. It's obviously the team in front atm...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Its funny, i'm both a Hawks & Wild fan and yet i'm most interested in The Blues advancing because frankly i'm fine with whoever wins CHI/MIN (Hawks are obviously a better team though)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Sweep the fucking Canucks! Go SHARKS!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



McQueen said:


> Its funny, i'm both a Hawks & Wild fan and yet i'm most interested in The Blues advancing because frankly i'm fine with whoever wins CHI/MIN (Hawks are obviously a better team though)


It's too bad Dany F'n is out for the year. Would make that series a little more interesting.

Edit: Hello hockey fans in United States and Newfoundland, the Canadian sign of let's get it on.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

this may or may not be the place to ask but why is there not a thread on the Hockey World Cup yet? I'd do it myself but I'm kinda new to Ice Hockey.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

There isn't enough activity in this thread to justify having another one for another tournament. You're welcome to discuss anything ice hockey related in this thread.



RatedR10 said:


> As for the whole Canucks thing, can a Canucks fan explain to me what Schneider did to get the #1 job over Luongo? I just don't get it. It's obviously the team in front atm...


Alain Vigneault is a moron, simple as that.

Bench the only player who has shown up this entire series in the final game. #AVLogic


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Who do you have tonight Fandango?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

My heart says:

Senators
Islanders
Wild
Canucks

My brain says:

Canadiens
Penguins
Blackhawks
Sharks


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Well so far Montreal has been controlling a majority of the play. There was a point when Anderson had held the puck on his stick more than any other sen


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Looks like Therrien has to deal with two walruses tonight


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Yep he moved from the Home side to bother the away team now.


----------



## Centor74 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Takers Revenge said:


> Well so far Montreal has been controlling a majority of the play. There was a point when Anderson had held the puck on his stick more than any other sen


They've been in control for the most part of the period but still they're lackng the intensity i was expecting to bounce back from sunday game. I fear that the longer it takes for them to get results, the more frustrated they'll become and make that mistake that the sens will make the habs pay.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Ya your right, the physical aspect of there game isn't there.


----------



## Centor74 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Great play from plekanec and subban


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Fuck. Sens need to score before the ten minute mark now.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

It must piss the Sens off that there are always more fans of the opposing team in their building than their own team. At least when they plays the Habs or Leafs


----------



## Centor74 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

That's the kind of play that was lacking so far for the habs specially from game 3. 

If they ge hit, just get back up and keep pushing. They've got the speed to burn the sens and they're using it tonight.

I just wish that more guys gets inspired by gallager never back down attitude.


----------



## Centor74 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Lol fandango, you're right. Last time i've been to ottawa to see the habs there, it almost felt like a second bell center.


----------



## Centor74 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Got to admit, the isles are surprising, standing toe to toe with the pens.

Are islanders underated or the penguins overated?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Isles are underated


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I would say that a lot of it has to do with how fast the Islanders are. The hit everything in sight and their transition game lets them capitalize on any of the Pens' mistakes


----------



## Centor74 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Maybe it's because i'm a habs fan but i'd love to see a serie between the islanders and the canadiens in the next round. 2 fast teams are going to give some offensive treats.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Atta boy Streit, hopefully isalnders can pull of a win in this one, i hate the pens.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*











Its official on Long Island, 6-4 Islanders

Edit: Overtime Picks Bourque, Alfie


----------



## Centor74 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Wow, somebody will have to explain me what's a motion to kick the puck towards the net because to me, the first sens goal should never have been allowed.

I've been refering for over 20 years and that was a kicking motion to me and even i dint't needed to look twice at the goal to see that.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Sharks/Canucks starting now, here we goooooo


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Fleury sucks. Vokoun will be in from here on out.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

After a 1st period collision from Toews, here comes Minny's 3rd String untested Goalie against arguably the most complete team in the league. Yikes.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

So fucking glad the Pens lost. I will be extra happy if the Islanders can pull off the series.

Yet again, laughing at the Canucks game. If the Shitucks somehow win, it's probably because the Sharks let them to avoid feeling bad for raping them 4 straight.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

So a kicking motion and a player interfering with a goaltender and holding on to the goaltender's fucking stick is alright now? Especially if goals are scored on both those plays. Alright, cool, NHL.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

how is that a kicking motion? He was stopping so he didn't plow over Price. Big difference.

And I guess you must mean the second goal had some kind of goalie interference? The only think I saw on that play was Carey Price with his pants off after Daniel undressed him behind the net and made Price look like an idiot.


----------



## Centor74 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



RatedR10 said:


> So a kicking motion and a player interfering with a goaltender and holding on to the goaltender's fucking stick is alright now? Especially if goals are scored on both those plays. Alright, cool, NHL.


The skate goal rules should be changed back to what it was a few years ago. If the puck touch the skate, no matter what happens, the goal is not allowed.

Correct me if i'm wrong, but the nhl is the league where the's the most room for interpretation pf the rules on the ice and that's one of the main reason the league doesn't have the same credibility as the nfl or mlb

Don't want to sound like a sens hater, but with the exceptikn of game 3, montreal is the better team so far in the series and the sens are quite lucky to be in their current position


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



RKing85 said:


> how is that a kicking motion? He was stopping so he didn't plow over Price. Big difference.
> 
> And I guess you must mean the second goal had some kind of goalie interference? The only think I saw on that play was Carey Price with his pants off after Daniel undressed him behind the net and made Price look like an idiot.


I'll take your word for it when the NHL has just admitted their mistake to the Habs on the first goal. 



> Renaud Lavoie @ RenLavoieRDS 5m
> The NHL has confessed his mistake CH following the decision of the linesman before the first Ottawa goal.


 (rough translation)

As for the second goal, how is a goaltender supposed to make a save when a fucking player has the goaltender's stick tucked in between his arm and body?

EDIT: Reading the tweets again, it's the faceoff leading up to the play that they mistook, but if you see the replay of the first goal, it's evident that, while the skate is angled, it's still propelling the puck into the net with the movement. That's not a goal, via the NHL rulebook.


----------



## Centor74 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Being paul mclean, i'd be really nervous right now because tonight game prouved us that the sens can't beat the canadiens by themselves.

Game 1 was a miracle from anderson

Game 3 the habs defeatd themselves with their own weak play

Game 4 it took referees, bad video reviews to get the w.

This is the kind ofnspeech therrien should say to his guys to build their comeback and with game 5 in montreal, you know the guys are going to play harder they've since the beginning.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

come on sharks i don't want to see another canuck game. finish them off.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

ahahahaha, nice job, Sharks, fucking beautiful.


EDIT: :lmao

CANUCKS RAPED IN 4 STRAIGHT


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

:lmao Canucks Playoff Run :lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Fandango said:


> There isn't enough activity in this thread to justify having another one for another tournament. You're welcome to discuss anything ice hockey related in this thread.


Ok. 

So it seems it's Finland vs USA today. USA had a pretty rough game last night against Russia where they lost 5-3, while the Finns had no match yesterday. If the Finns struggle against US tonight, there's no doubt in my mind that they will have a long night ahead of them when they face Russia. Should be an interesting game. 

I hope that instead of Ortio the Finns have Raanta as the goalie for this one. He was great in that Slovakia game. 

If Finns have Ortio as the goalie, USA wins with 3-2. If it's Raanta as the goalie, USA wins with 2-1.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Centor74 said:


> Being paul mclean, i'd be really nervous right now because tonight game prouved us that the sens can't beat the canadiens by themselves.
> 
> Game 1 was a miracle from anderson
> 
> ...


Michel Therrien needs to not bench a guy like Alex Galchenyuk, who puts in so much effort compared to a guy like Michael Ryder. Seriously, it was like he was benched for scoring a goal. Ridiculous.

But I agree, for the most part, the Habs have outplayed the Sens.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*










Most beautiful thing yet.

SHARKS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Yeah, SHARKS! :mark:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Tomas Vokoun to get the start for the Penguins in Game 5.

While the goals against are not entirely Fleury's fault, he's been suspect. At least 3 or 4 goals from behind the goal line in the first 4 games of the series. The whole team needs some discipline and not just because of dumb penalties but because of lack of adherence to a defensive system. Coach Dan Bylsma is coaching for his job in the rest of this series and possibly the next one if they advance.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Picks for tonight 

Leafs 
Caps
Wings 
Kings


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Let me just say that last nights Pens/Islanders game was really fucking entertaining. I think I love their series the most (besides the Wings obviously) because so many goals are scored and it's so fun to watch. The bottle being thrown on the ice was pretty funny too, along with Cooke pushing an Islander into his own bench because he wouldn't get out of the way. Good game last night.

Tonight I hope the Wings can pull it out, it's going to be tough out in Anaheim both for the Wings and for me to watch.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



TantruM said:


> Let me just say that last nights Pens/Islanders game was really fucking entertaining. I think I love their series the most (besides the Wings obviously) because so many goals are scored and it's so fun to watch. The bottle being thrown on the ice was pretty funny too, along with Cooke pushing an Islander into his own bench because he wouldn't get out of the way. Good game last night.
> 
> Tonight I hope the Wings can pull it out, it's going to be tough out in Anaheim both for the Wings and for me to watch.


I agree with the Pens-Isles series. Very aesethically entertaining but a trainwreck as a Pens fan. The Flyers showed last year that if you can get the Pens off their game and into other antics, they are much easier to beat.

I've enjoyed both Ducks-Wings and Blues-Kings. Battles for every loose puck and every inch of ice.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

After calming down from last night, I just gotta say, that the Habs made a 3-1 comeback against the Capitals in 2010, why can't they do another comeback here? The Sens have scored 9 goals in the 3rd period in this series alone... if the Habs put in a 60 minute effort instead of a 40 minute effort, they would have won games 1 and 4, and this series would be 3-1 the other way, IMO. They need to play a solid 60 minute game tomorrow, pick up the win and get momentum back, and then things get interesting. I still have faith.

Lars Eller also skated a bit today, so there's good news. 

As for tonight's games:
Leafs
Rangers
Wings
Kings


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Foster Hewitt as always getting the festivities rolling, means one thing; Its game time ladies and gentleman. Time to watch some hockey!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

It won't happen but I want Wild/Blues in round 2 so much. Oh well.

also LOL Canucks.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

bruins
rangers
wings
blues


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Bruins-Leafs game has been entertaining. Toronto seems happy to have their NHL playoffs back.

I hope Fraser is okay after that slapper to the face.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

No kidding. That was one hell of a shot. Looked like it knocked him 3 feet in the air..

Lets hope Reimer isn't hurt.

Edit: OT picks. Kessel Marchand


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Ugh, not very confident going into overtime. Hopefully leafs can pull this one out, ill take Lupul and Lucic as my overtime picks.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Have the feeling this is our first multiple OT game of this playoffs. Give me Mikhail Grabovski and Chris Kelly.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

:sad::bh: fuck! Ya that`ll be the dagger for the series. Bostons experience has been the difference but the Leafs are young so they`ll learn from this and come back better next year(assuming they dont win 3 straight, and i dont see that happening).


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Leafs are doneski. JM is no where to be found, lol.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Still fretting over the Jays and Earl Weaver quotes.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

See you next season Maple Leafs.

That one is on your Phaneuf.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

How bout those UNIONDALE ISLANDERS?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Joel Anthony said:


> How bout those UNIONDALE ISLANDERS?


Malkin acting like he`s not a pussy , getting rocked by a punch and needing 4 guys to save him from a beatdown was hilarious.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Oshie Brown

Voynov wins it for the Kings

Edit: Looks like we are going to OT again. Koivu, Eaves


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Holy overtimes tonight.

Give me Teemu Selanne for the winner. Going with the big name.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Slava Voynov is the man, he's been excellent this season.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Joel Anthony said:


> How bout those UNIONDALE ISLANDERS?


They are losing later on tonight.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Man, that changeup shot from Voynov last night was nice. Kings are a scary team.

Predictions for tonight?
Pittsburgh over NY Islanders
Montreal over Ottawa
Chicago over Minnesota

Habs must win tonight. Simple as that. If they do, it's a whole new series. They just need to play a full 60 minute game.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Ottawa
Islanders 
Wild


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Pens
Habs
Hawks


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Carey Price is done for the series.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Way too nervous right now. Lets go isles.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Its official, I think, Harding is getting the start for the Wild... Maybe?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Lolhabs. Leafs lasted longer in the playoffs.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Crosby scores the goal of the playoffs. What a beauty.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Inb4 Therriens press conference saying " Paul Maclean tu ne pas respect my teams delicate sensibilities . Letting them score sooo much was mean."


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Its a runaway in Montreal.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

LOL Habs :lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Isles got slapped, Habs getting slapped, wow.


Hoping that the Red Wings can force a game 7. If they get eliminated, I am still proud of them. They had a bad year but they have really picked it up during the playoffs. They should have had last night's game, what a shame.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Jeez, Habs got spanked. I was expecting them to lose when I heard Price and a few other guys were out, but not that badly. Sens are rolling into round two.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

20 minutes, down by two, and you throw the towel in on the season. Oh well... I don't know why Therrien couldn't open his eyes and realize you needed traffic to beat Anderson. Five games and they only understood that in one game and they won it. They only have themselves to blame for the loss.

Either way, I'm happy with the season. From 15th place to 2nd place, big turnaround. The future is looking bright too, with Galchenyuk, Eller, Gallagher, Subban, Tinordi, Price all maturing another year and the players in the minors on the cusp. They'll be back and stronger for many years. Hopefully Bergevin focuses on getting some size this summer and maybe get rid of Desharnais. There's no need for him on the team.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

you mention price like he has a ceiling of some sort


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Vokoun brought stability to the Pens. They got more dominant as the game wore on. The first period was their worst but then their goalie didn't allow any goals from behind the net and they found their game.

Very impressed by the Sens. I thought they would win that series, just not in 5. Spezza has been skating, I wonder if he could make a return.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Ottawa Senators, second round. FUCK YEAH!

two years in a row they are the last Canadian team standing.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

The Hawks get the Red Wings or the Sharks next...both a tough match up. Should be a good series though.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*











Shades of Mario!

Both assisted by #12 and vs the Islanders. Crazy stuff, lol.


----------



## taz2018 (Apr 15, 2003)

Stad said:


> Shades of Mario!
> 
> Both assisted by #12 and vs the Islanders. Crazy stuff, lol.


Le Magnifique Part Deuce. Unreal goal. In Phil Bourque, the Ole 2-9er, words, Holy Moly! Are you kidding me! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Vokoun going Doc Doom on the Islanders last night.... fear not.... the COLISEUM will be rocking tomorrow night. Would be shocked if they didn't pull out 6, even if they do go on to get owned back in Pittsburgh. 



RKing85 said:


> Ottawa Senators, second round. FUCK YEAH!
> 
> two years in a row they are the last Canadian team standing.


Montreal sure was banged up, but Anderson's had a helluva year... I would feel good going forward as a Sens fan.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I find it hard to believe Montreal was more banged up than the Sens. The Sens making the playoffs was an accomplishment solely because of how many big name players had injuries throughout the year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



RKing85 said:


> Holy Fuck. Stop the presses. The Leafs have won a playoff game.
> 
> I guess it will be Boston in 5.


Is that so?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

oh my fucking god, 2-1 Red Wings with 12 minutes left in the game.

I am going to do fucking cartwheels out in the rain if they force game 7.

GO RED WINGS


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Naked and take pictures please.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Howard is keeping them in the series. fucking bastard.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Leaf Nation just crashed twitter.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

3-1, 6 minutes left, WE'RE GOING TO GAME 7

EDIT: Fucking hell, 3-2, come on, time, run the fuck out.

EDIT: 3-3? jesus Christ red wings, FUCK


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

holy crap at this Ducks/Wings game.

Overtime...AGAIN.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Boston was the better team, but that means jack shit of course. All that matters is goals.

Oh well. I am going to enjoy watching the Leafs get eliminated on home ice.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

ZETTERBERG, MAN

I FUCKING LOVE YOU


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

KINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



RKing85 said:


> Boston was the better team, but that means jack shit of course. All that matters is goals.
> 
> Oh well. I am going to enjoy watching the Leafs get eliminated on home ice.


Lulz you sound all kinds of mad.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Leafs in an easy 7, hopefully the next round will be a challenge after the Leafs finish off the bruins.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Ya that save was one of the best I've seen in quite some time. That hit should have been a penalty lol since it was a delayed offside and that's a no no but I guess they pretended Kuli couldn't hear the linesman yelling over the crowd cause it's the playoffs and all and they don't want to make weak calls like that. Should have been intentional offside if nothing else though. Caught a break there.

Not really sure why you're saying Boston was the better team RKing85, obviously they played a good third but Toronto completely dominated the first. Like COMPLETELY. Boston had one offensive zone faceoff. Toronto had 11 or something like that. Second period went to Toronto as well. You're clearly just a hater though so not sure why I'm even bothering.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I took Boston in 6. Leafs aren't winning this series, lol. I'll make a bet with anyone on this forum.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

not mad at all. Not a fan of either team. Just hate the Leafs more than I hate the Bruins.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

It's only fitting that the last time the Ducks & Red Wings can play against one another in the playoffs goes 7 games.
But god damn am I nervous, I don't know what I'm gonna do if the Ducks lose.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

ZETTERBERG! Last night's game was amazing. 

I just realized all 6 of the Original Six teams made it to the playoffs this year. (Y)


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Why didn't Patrice just shoot right away instead of waiting? Anyway Islanders are winning tonight.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Lolpens. Isles convert on what looked like a 6 minute PP to start the game. On an unrelated note i hope the Rangers can take the next 2 so that the Leafs draw the Isles next round. That will be an entertaining series if the Rangers can do what they need to do to make it happen.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Whistle shoulda gone there as sight of the puck was gone. Refs gifting the lolpens 1


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

i still say boston in 6, islanders in 7


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Letang should be suspended for the rest of the playoffs (so 1 game after this for the pens) for that superkick.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

#bucciovertimechallenge Tavares, Kennedy


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I shall take Tavares and Grabner. Lol at picking some1 from the lolpens


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Well you pick one guy from each team.. Pulling for the Islanders though :ey


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

IF i was forced to pick a player on the lolpens I`d take the ref.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Well perhaps you could have take. Brooks Orpik


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Goalie interference, my ref pick was spot on


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Happy to see Iginla move closer to his first Stanley Cup.

Go Penguins!


----------



## taz2018 (Apr 15, 2003)

Thank you hockey God's! #letsgopens 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Lolpens are too soft, Sens gonna steamroll. Sens in 4 setting up a LEAFS sens eastern conference finals :mark::mark:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Wow, I feel like the Pens got lucky tonight. The Isles are a formidible team. Pittsburgh still has to straighten out their defensive zone coverage among other things, but Tavares is legit. The Isles also have some pretty good prospects in the pipeline. I can think of Neiderreter, Strome, and Reinhart off the top of my head. We'll be hearing from them again.

The 10 year old me can finally stop hating David Volek. That's a nice feeling.

Some great storylines in the Pens-Sens series. I hope the Pens stick with Vokoun but I have a sneaky suspicion that Fleury is going back in for Game 1.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

The Islanders were pesky, but the Pens finally got rid of them.

Being a Sens fan, #dieCookedie


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Czech powerplay. I feel like when it's a said and done it will be 1-1.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



jerichosjacket said:


> Lolpens are too soft, Sens gonna steamroll. Sens in 4 setting up a LEAFS sens eastern conference finals :mark::mark:


Lolpens what?????

PENS BABY!!!!!!!!!!! Gonna be a good series.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



jerichosjacket said:


> Lolpens. Isles convert on what looked like a 6 minute PP to start the game. On an unrelated note i hope the Rangers can take the next 2 so that the Leafs draw the Isles next round. That will be an entertaining series if the Rangers can do what they need to do to make it happen.


It's funny because you think the Leafs can make it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

You have a weird definition of can if you're making that statement. Anything within the realm of possibility can be done...


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Leaf fans, still holding on to hope.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

That's what you do, yo.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I would think The Wings fans have enough worrying to do tonight to be making fun than of poor Jessica.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

This Caps/Rangers series has been damn good. 3rd period coming up.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



McQueen said:


> I would think The Wings fans have enough worrying to do tonight to be making fun than of poor Jessica.


Of course we're a little worried about being eliminated, but, really, most Wings fans didn't think they would get this far. They had a fucking shit season, almost didn't make the playoffs, and, although they should have won the last two games instead of just the one, they have still haven't let the Ducks take the series from them. Considering the level of shit the team possesses this year, they still managed to make a game 7. It's not as disappointing if they lose at this point than it would be if they were top seed. Barely making it in, fucking up multiple games, but, still making the series go to game 7, I am just happy as balls to not have been swept. Nothing is more embarrassing than a clean sweep.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Catalanotto said:


> Nothing is more embarrassing than a clean sweep.


I agree. LOLCANUCKS


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Ovie only has 2 points this series, :lmao


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Ovie is still playing quality hockey though. Effective even without scoring.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Takers Revenge said:


> Ovie is still playing quality hockey though. Effective even without scoring.


Meh. He's had a couple really shitty games.










:lmao


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I guess I haven't really been watching all the Washington games in there entirety so I shouldn't judge. Been concentrating on the Leafs Bruins series more.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Takers Revenge said:


> I guess I haven't really been watching all the Washington games in there entirety so I shouldn't judge. Been concentrating on the Leafs Bruins series more.


As well you should my good man, as well you should :clap


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Riot said:


> As well you should my good man, as well you should :clap


Go Leafs!!

Nice fucking wig Mr Cherry


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Oh shit, Leafs Nation is booing the USA national Anthem fpalm

Time to bring on OH CANADA!


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Riot said:


> Oh shit, Leafs Nation is booing the USA national Anthem fpalm
> 
> Time to bring on OH CANADA!


Sounded like they were cheering at the end to me.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Booing in the middle. Cheering cause it was over


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Around the bombs part of the anthem I heard boos.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Stad said:


> Meh. He's had a couple really shitty games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is.... fantastic. :lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

That is just fucking disrespectful, man.

Seriously.....


I hate the Leafs, want them to lose, but, now that I know those bitches booed my national anthem, I hope they get annihilated by Boston.

I don't give a shit who's anthem it is, you show respect, man. Butthurt Leaf fans were also in the streets shouting shit at Boston fans (calling them homos, etc.) the last game Boston won, I mean, wow.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Catalanotto said:


> That is just fucking disrespectful, man.
> 
> Seriously.....
> 
> ...


Guess you haven't been watching the games in Boston where they boo the Canadian anthem much more. Leafs fans booed at parts, tonight, but they cheered at the end and they usually do cheer.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

They were booing Chara who was on the screen. Rewatch if you need to. I hope more people pay attention like me.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Exactly. I my self hate when Anthems are booed. Frequently happens in both Canada and the States. But I think JM is right in this case.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Rockstar said:


> Guess you haven't been watching the games in Boston where they boo the Canadian anthem much more. Leafs fans booed at parts, tonight, but they cheered at the end and they usually do cheer.


It isn't right, regardless. I haven't seen the beginnings of all the games because I only care about Detroit, but, no matter where you are, booing anthems is just disrespectful. Wasn't saying only Leaf fans did it, but, didn't know it was happening on both ends. The only full games I watch involve Detroit, so, there is no Canadian anthem to be booed.


If they really were booing at something else, the point still stands, anyway.

Either way, fuck the Leafs and their butthurt fans. You (not you, saying it in general) lose so you run around the city calling Boston fans *******? I mean, I am sure stuff like this happens all over, but, you just don't expect it in a city like Toronto, at least I don't think so. Maybe I just get lucky and always dodge the idiots when I am down there. Grow the fuck up and be glad there was a short season so your fucking team could get lucky and make it in. Full season and you would have been sitting at home without a playoff game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Catalanotto said:


> It isn't right, regardless. I haven't seen the beginnings of all the games because I only care about Detroit, but, no matter where you are, booing anthems is just disrespectful. Wasn't saying only Leaf fans did it, but, didn't know it was happening on both ends. The only full games I watch involve Detroit, so, there is no Canadian anthem to be booed.
> 
> 
> If they really were booing at something else, the point still stands, anyway.
> ...


Know more plz.

They weren't booing the anthem. Pay attention to my posts. I am right. 

You know nothing about the Leafs this year. They're in the playoffs because they played better than all but 3 teams in the East, that's it really.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Catalanotto said:


> Either way, fuck the Leafs and their butthurt fans. You (not you, saying it in general) lose so you run around the city calling Boston fans *******? I mean, I am sure stuff like this happens all over, but, you just don't expect it in a city like Toronto, at least I don't think so. Maybe I just get lucky and always dodge the idiots when I am down there. Grow the fuck up and be glad there was a short season so your fucking team could get lucky and make it in. Full season and you would have been sitting at home without a playoff game.


Guess you didn't hear about the butthurt Bruins fans either. One of them sucker punched a Leafs fan in the back of the head because the Leafs won. 

But hey, it's the playoffs. I think emotions are running high for all fans at this time. Some Bruins fans are bad, some Leafs fans are bad. There's idiot fans for every team, even Detroit I'm sure.

PS: I always thought you were Canadian for some reason. Guess not.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Every time I hear Glenn Healy speak he sounds so negative, no matter what he says.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Toronto was making the playoffs reguardless. Plus JM your right. They were booing Chara... But a great example of an anthem getting booed was Sanjose booing the Canadian anthem a few years back. Really loud.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



JM said:


> Know more plz.
> 
> They weren't booing the anthem. Pay attention to my posts. I am right.
> 
> You know nothing about the Leafs this year. They're in the playoffs because they played better than all but 3 teams in the East, that's it really.



Perhaps you should pay more attention to MY posts since I clearly said that the only games I watch in full are the Detroit games. I came in this thread and people stated that the anthem was being booed. Didn't see you get all angry at them, now, did I.

Typical Leaf fan, U KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THE LEAFS LOLOLOL

So are you one of those Leaf fans who pulls out all your Leaf stuff when they make the playoffs and then abruptly packs it away when they lose?

No need to get butthurt, everyone has angry and immature fans, I just don't expect it from the city of Toronto. Americans, hell, yeah, we're assholes by nature, it's expected we act like fucking idiots. I thought the people of Toronto were more mature than they are acting.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Regardless of who or what they were booing. I think Leafs Nation could hold off the boos during the anthem. They have a minimum of 3 periods to boo Chara.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Riot said:


> Every time I hear Glenn Healy speak he sounds so negative, no matter what he says.


Bitter because he never started a game in net ever. Taking it out on the viewers.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Disappointed the Isles were eliminated, would have loved to see the Pens go down for the count.

Pens/Sens, Jesus, talk about a boring as balls series.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Catalanotto said:


> Perhaps you should pay more attention to MY posts since I clearly said that the only games I watch in full are the Detroit games. I came in this thread and people stated that the anthem was being booed. Didn't see you get all angry at them, now, did I.
> 
> Typical Leaf fan, U KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THE LEAFS LOLOLOL
> 
> ...


lol they all stopped when I said it, except...you.

Made another long as post about booing anthems after I already said they weren't booing the anthem. Which isn't surprising seeing as they all are probably watching them game, except you. 

Ignorance is no excuse, if you don't watch stop pretending to know anything about it. 

You're just a casual Red Wings fan, good for you. They are a good hockey team, have shown great consistency the last number of years to put together a playoff consecutive streak as impressive as theres. I'm a HOCKEY fan. As most are in this thread. Leaf fan first but hockey fan in general. 

And to answer you're question, I'm a Leaf fan every day of every year which again you'd know if you were in this thread regularly instead of just popping up in the playoffs to talk spazz about the Red Wings and hate on the Leafs.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Its rather funny, with this conversation going on, that Don Cherry just highlighted 20,000 Leafs fans outside the ACC and commended them as people who dont cause problems.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Don Cherry really appreciates a good hockey fan.. Kids, remember that's the way you got to behave at a hockey game.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



JM said:


> lol they all stopped when I said it, except...you.
> 
> Made another long as post about booing anthems after I already said they weren't booing the anthem. Which isn't surprising seeing as they all are probably watching them game, except you.
> 
> ...



:lmao

Honestly laughing at how angry you are. There were other posts after that mentioned booing anthems, it turned in to a general short convo about fans booing anthems, not just Leaf fans. Again, perhaps you should pay some attention to my posts. Here, let me make it simple for you:



> If they really were booing at something else, the point still stands, anyway.


That part of my post was directed at your correction. The first part of my post was in response to Rockstar's post, cuz, you know, that is why I quoted him (crazy, I know).


I have spoken shit about the Leafs plenty of times. They are my most hated team. I have also talked a lot about the Red Wings (just go ask Fandango), so, no, I don't just 'pop up' in the playoffs to discuss the Red Wings and talk shit about the Leafs. It's been done before.


Relax and let the anger disappear. I am not mad, and I openly said I came in this thread and saw people say Leaf fans were booing the anthem. GO YELL AT THEM, BRO, OH, WAIT, PERSONAL BEEF OR SOMETHING.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

And don't get me wrong, I have no problem with casual fans, I'm more or less a casual ManU fan. I just don't think it gives you a free pass to be say whatever you want and then respond with BUT I DON'T CARE OR WATCH SO YA.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



JM said:


> And don't get me wrong, I have no problem with casual fans, I'm more or less a casual ManU fan. I just don't think it gives you a free pass to be say whatever you want and then respond with BUT I DON'T CARE OR WATCH SO YA.


Right.

I watch more than just the Red Wings, just don't care to follow teams as closely because they aren't my team, so I don't give a fuck about whether they win or lose. I will catch a bit of other games here and there.

LMAO at 'free pass'.

You're so hung up on a comment that I corrected after you notified everyone in the thread what the issue really was, yet, you're still angry. Damn, man, get over it.

Also, die hard Red Wings fan, just so you know. Just because I don't post every single day in this thread doesn't mean I just watch them sometimes. My facebook has more posts about the Wings than anything, after almost every game. My collection is probably worth more than everything you own.

I am not here to argue over a fucking comment that was corrected. How sad that this is still going on. Let's get back to talking hockey, man.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

LULZ JADE I'M JUST ARGUING WITH YOU BECAUSE YOU AREN'T A LEAF FAN AND EVERYONE ELSE IN THIS THREAD RIGHT NOW IS WHAT AM I SUPPOSE TO DO SOMEONE HAS TO MAKE THIS THREAD INTERSTING.

I'M NOT MAD YET WE WILL SEE HOW THIS GAME GOES.

BLAH BLAH BLAH YZERMAN I JUST FLICKED ME BEAN TO HIM LEAFS SUCK THEY DON'T BUT I DON'T WATCH SO I'M ALLOWED TO SAY SUCH THINGS.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

:lmao

I don't watch the full games. It is usually on hubby's computer so I watch parts of it. Not really interested in the full game.

So mad, so sad, man. Thought you were more mature than this :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Catalanotto said:


> Disappointed the Isles were eliminated, would have loved to see the Pens go down for the count.
> 
> *Pens/Sens, Jesus, talk about a boring as balls series.*


:bosh

I'll take it you haven't seen their previous match-ups in the playoffs?? Plus with the Karlsson/Cooke incident this will be one of the better match-up's next round.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Catalanotto said:


> Also, die hard Red Wings fan, just so you know. Just because I don't post every single day in this thread doesn't mean I just watch them sometimes. My facebook has more posts about the Wings than anything, after almost every game. My collection is probably worth more than everything you own.


LOL is this a pissing contest challenge? 

lol and if you were in here more you would know that I LOVE this. LOVE banter. Mad? About as far from as you can get. Like I said, we'll see how this game goes. 

Anything more than DubC updating us on what we all already know is a plus for this thread.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Stad said:


> :bosh
> 
> I'll take it you haven't seen their previous match-ups in the playoffs?? Plus with the Karlsson/Cooke incident this will be one of the better match-up's next round.


Ya I was :aries2 when I read that as well


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



JM said:


> LOL is this a pissing contest challenge?
> 
> lol and if you were in here more you would know that I LOVE this. LOVE banter. Mad? About as far from as you can get. Like I said, we'll see how this game goes.
> 
> Anything more than DubC updating us on what we all already know is a plus for this thread.




:lmao

No, but, you're the one who started throwing out jabs about 'casual fan' because I don't run to WF and post about the Red Wings every other day. No doubt you just assume I only turn on the Wings when they get to the playoffs. It was a simple correction, no need to get jelly and act like I am just here to fight. You got mad over a comment that was corrected the next post. There was no need to carry it on for almost two pages. 



Stad said:


> :bosh
> 
> I'll take it you haven't seen their previous match-ups in the playoffs?? Plus with the Karlsson/Cooke incident this will one of the better match-up's next round.



Anything Sens/Pens has been boring to me.


Nothing personal, just always been two of the teams I have found to be boring as shit.


Obviously been interested in the Wings/Ducks series, but, the other series I like to actually watch in bigger chunks is Washington and NY. Fucking great series and sick crowds.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*








Was me when Glenn Healy made a joke.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Ya, that Washington series has no shortage of excitement. When you get players like , Ovie, Carlson, Johansson, Nash, Richards and others in one series your in for a treat.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Yeah, game 7 between the Rangers/Caps will be fun to watch tomorrow.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

What made you like the Pens?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Probably Mario?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Takers Revenge said:


> Probably Mario?


Yup. Him, Francis and Jagr.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Old Ronnie Francis. Great player, yet criminally underrated.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

My two favorites of all time are Patrick Roy and Steve Yzerman. Roy since I was 9, Yzerman since I was 10. As for favorite teams, my #1 team has, and always will be, Detroit. Yzerman is just so damn amazing, always my favorite player in the world. Roy will always be my fav goalie, loved his butterfly style. Was a bit weird watching the game when the Habs got owned by Detroit and Roy left <.<


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Combination of Burnaby Joe and Hejduk made me a avs fan. Plus it helped that the Avs won the Cup right when I got into watching Hockey.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

The mod is right. They just mentioned the booing was because of Chara's mug being shown during the anthem.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Didn't like the Avs but was happy Roy won over there. 

Can't believe he and Yzerman are almost 50, holy fuck. That kinda makes me feel old <.<


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAL!!!!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Leafs!! Leafs!!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Catalanotto said:


> Didn't like the Avs but was happy Roy won over there.
> 
> Can't believe he and Yzerman are almost 50, holy fuck. That kinda makes me feel old <.<


I never liked the Wings for the longest time neither. Now my tune has changed a bit. Don't no why but probably due to the genius of Datsyuk


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Kadri is a freakin beast. That kind of patience from a 22 year old? Oh the possibilities for this guy.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Too bad he couldn't get the handle on that Kessel rebound. Could be 2-0


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Kessel is too fucking fast for everyone. He was so alone the other game, could have been a goal, but, no one was there.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

If Kessel was comfortable doing saucer passes that 2-1 would have been a lot easier. It's a tough play though. Kadri was in too tight by the end.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Catalanotto said:


> *My two favorites of all time are Patrick Roy and Steve Yzerman*. Roy since I was 9, Yzerman since I was 10. As for favorite teams, my #1 team has, and always will be, Detroit. Yzerman is just so damn amazing, always my favorite player in the world. Roy will always be my fav goalie, loved his butterfly style. Was a bit weird watching the game when the Habs got owned by Detroit and Roy left <.<


That's quite weird since they were huge rivals years ago, haha.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I actually wouldn't even mind if the Leafs moved on tbh.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

KESSEL!!!!!!


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Game 7 baby!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Kessel Kessel Kessel!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Have any of you Leaf fans seen The Passion Returns? I hated it for obvious reasons (if you're too young/didn't watch hockey back then, Leafs eliminated Detroit in round 1). My brother is a huge Leaf fan, we had to watch that video at least once a day, lol.

Don't think the Leafs will win the series, even if they win today. Might push enough, though, and pull it off.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*































MOLSTAR


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

:lmao


Man, I haven't watched that in AGES. I think the VHS is still at my dad's house, probably has lines through it.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Lucic making a game of it. Perhaps to late?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Doubt Boston will come back, just too close to the end. Anything can happen, sure, but, I don't think the Leafs will let it happen.

Lots of game 7s this year, absolutely awesome.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Fuck ya!!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAL

woo hoo, keep it up, Wings, KILL THE DUCKS, PLZ


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Thank you Kessel! What a huge win! I don't want to jinx anything but they look like they can do it!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

If Toronto can end up winning 3 in a row, kudos to them, honestly. I fucking hate them with a passion, but, I give credit where credit is due. I love my brother to death, just hate his taste in hockey teams, lol, but, I know it would make him so happy for the Leafs to win, so, I would put on a fake smile for him.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Zetterberg what a playoff beast.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Howard, man, holy shit....

Zetterberg is the playoff god.

EDIT: *sigh*, here we fucking go....


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I don't think much of Reimer as a goalie, but he has been outstanding over the past 2 games.

And his wife is hot.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

haha they said it was his sister one game. And Cherry was calling her his girlfriend and that they should be getting her better seats. 

She's gained like 10,000 twitter followers this week.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I think it's safe to say that the Leafs have found a true #1 goaltender and his name is James Reimer. He's been outstanding lately. So glad Leafs didn't trade for Lu, would've been a waste.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*










wow, she is pretty hot.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

brb searching out Jade on twitter :side:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Enjoying this Ducks-Wings Game 7.

After Mike Babock's interview, he just sounds like a guy who has total control. Heck of a coach.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Ya Babcock is one hell of a coach. Top five in the league for sure.

Filppula makes it 3-1


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

So Wings-Hawks maybe? Oh my.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Detroit came close to being the first team to defeat the Hawks this season. Would be great to eliminate them, lol. Quite a challenge, but, hey, the Wild managed to get a win.


Hope the Wings don't fuck up this lead.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I'm torn on who I'd rather see advance, the Ducks of the Wings. I guess I'll just be happy either way. I think Ducks vs. Hawks would be a more exciting series though but I would like to see the underdog Wings win at the same time.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I was surprised when Hiller was named the playoff starter over Fasth. I think Boudreau may take some heat over that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

We wouldn't play the Wings in the next round if we advanced. We would play the kings.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Red Viper said:


> We wouldn't play the Wings in the next round if we advanced. We would play the kings.


Since when did you like the Hawks?

Or did I miss something here?


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

As a Ducks fan, (I don't hate you Catalanotto but I very much HATE YOUR TEAM), this hurts. I am pissed because my team is so much better than this and I was afraid this would happen when we drew the Wings first. Fuck, if we lose, I want ANYONE but the fucking KINGS to win the cup. ANYONE.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Wow, the underdogs take it. The Wings knocked off the #2 seed, now can they beat the #1 seed?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I LOVE LIFE


NO MATTER WHO WINS THE NEXT ROUND, SO FUCKING PROUD WE DIDN'T LOSE ROUND ONE


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Rockstar said:


> Wow, the underdogs take it. The Wings knocked off the #2 seed, now can they beat the #1 seed?


yeah, like I said in the chat box, it comes down to howard/crawford. it'll be a tough challenge for our team given their powerhouse offense but we can pull it off.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Congrats to the Wings, any team with a Zetterberg and Datsyuk should never be overlooked. Seems like they`re hitting their stride at the right time, so I expect a great series with the Hawks.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Wings were never really true underdogs. They were the team NO ONE wanted to play in the playoffs and I said that like 4 weeks before the playoffs began. I kept hoping that we would draw the Wild or the Blues but that wasn't meant to be. Shit got fucked up. Whatever. Red Wings played better in this series and they deserved to win. The Ducks played like shit and really need to reevaluate how they play at the start of games.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Meh. I predicted before the playoffs even started that the Ducks had the highest chance of any team with home ice to get upset and it happened. Good for the Red Wings to win a round but no chance in hell they beat Chicago.

Leafs tying the series up 3-3 is quite the shocker though. They have been outplayed pretty heavily this entire series and I fully expect Boston to win tomorrow but I'd be more than happy to be proven wrong. 

Rangers/Caps should be a great game tomorrow as well. No idea who is going to win that one. If there's a time Ovie needs to step it up, it's tomorrow.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



rbhayek said:


> Wings were never really true underdogs. They were the team NO ONE wanted to play in the playoffs and I said that like 4 weeks before the playoffs began. I kept hoping that we would draw the Wild or the Blues but that wasn't meant to be. Shit got fucked up. Whatever. Red Wings played better in this series and they deserved to win. The Ducks played like shit and really need to reevaluate how they play at the start of games.



Yes they were, people thought the Ducks would annihilate them. The Red Wings suck ass this year, it's absolutely incredible that they managed to get 7 games out of a 2nd seed team. They blew so many leads, lots near the end of the game. Red Wings seemed to enjoy getting leads and then sitting back and watching Anaheim walk right in and score. Frustrating as hell to watch. Wings were lucky to make it in, let alone be advancing to round 2.

It's going to be tough but I hope the Red Wings sit down, watch their Anaheim series, and learn how to not fuck up.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Catalanotto said:


> Yes they were, people thought the Ducks would annihilate them. The Red Wings suck ass this year, it's absolutely incredible that they managed to get 7 games out of a 2nd seed team. They blew so many leads, lots near the end of the game. Red Wings seemed to enjoy getting leads and then sitting back and watching Anaheim walk right in and score. Frustrating as hell to watch. Wings were lucky to make it in, let alone be advancing to round 2.
> 
> It's going to be tough but I hope the Red Wings sit down, watch their Anaheim series, and learn how to not fuck up.


Let me tell you this from a Ducks fan perspective. We played sleepy in this series and it showed. We fucked up every chance we got and were not able to convert on chances and did not put enough pressure on Howard. That is the essential reason why the Red Wings won this series. Howard is your rock. But Babcock is an amazing coach and the way he played the lines was just brilliant.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Not saying the Ducks couldn't have played better, they certainly do have the means to be a force, but, remember how much the Red Wings fucked up, lol. They should have had this series ended already. No one should be scoring 2 goals with 6 minutes left in a game to tie it up.

Sorry your team lost, though, dude, I really do mean it....I try to be as respectful to people as possible when their team loses out...I would be happy if the Leafs lost, but, I wouldn't be running in everyone's faces and laughing...I get that a lot when my team loses, it sucks <.< I am not always able to control the jabs, though :/


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Red Wings fucked up a lot but the Overtime wins were helpful too. Hiller is soft in a lot of spaces, especially and I mean especially at the start of games. I want Fasth to take over starter duties next year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

can we all just agree it was an awesome and very tight series where every game was a joy to watch? we ain't going to get anywhere by arguing what should have happened because what did happen is we lost and didn't score enough early in the games to win them. We kept doing comebacks and they failed us these last two games and it cost us. Congrats to the Wings and their fans, good luck against the Hawks...you'll need it. 8*D


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Kings/Sharks series is going to be grueling


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Red Viper said:


> can we all just agree it was an awesome and very tight series where every game was a joy to watch? we ain't going to get anywhere by arguing what should have happened because what did happen is we lost and didn't score enough early in the games to win them. We kept doing comebacks and they failed us these last two games and it cost us. Congrats to the Wings and their fans, good luck against the Hawks...you'll need it. 8*D


No arguments at all dude. Everything you said was on point.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Yeah, no one is arguing, we're just having a friendly convo.



rbhayek said:


> Red Wings fucked up a lot but the Overtime wins were helpful too. Hiller is soft in a lot of spaces, especially and I mean especially at the start of games. I want Fasth to take over starter duties next year.


Hiller is so damn young looking, he looks like he's about 18, lol. Butterfly goalie, like Roy.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Catalanotto said:


> Yeah, no one is arguing, we're just having a friendly convo.
> 
> 
> 
> Hiller is so damn young looking, he looks like he's about 18, lol. Butterfly goalie, like Roy.


If I were a woman, I would think he was a wet dream. He is a good looking chap, no ****. 

But he lets in a lot of early goals and that is why the Ducks led the league in comeback wins because they had to come back from his fuck ups lol. 

The defense needs to tighten up too.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

GAME 7 GAME 7 GAME 7


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Fandango said:


> Leafs tying the series up 3-3 is quite the shocker though. They have been outplayed pretty heavily this entire series and I fully expect Boston to win tomorrow but I'd be more than happy to be proven wrong.


lol wut? Toronto outplayed them for well over half of game 2, 4 and definitely 6. And at least half of game 5. Game 1 they looked awful obviously, game 3 they had an AWFUL second period and the first and third were fairly even.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Toronto has outplayed Boston in pretty much every game but game one. This is going to be interesting with the Leafs playing back to back and winning consecutive games. Here's to hoping the buds win tonight.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Game time ladies and gentleman. Get your popcorn ready.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Gah so anxious, nervous and excited. At the end of the night I will be proud of this team no matter what. Go Leafs Go!


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I wont, win or nothing~! They really need to take advantage of the PP. Just throw it on net.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

edit: thoght this was NBA lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

JIM is used to losing so he just accepts it apart of his daily life now. :hayden3


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Wut? They've played well beyond expectations this season. The future is bright. No one really gave them a chance this series. They've opened a lot of eyes. Can't not be proud of that.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

The excuse will be a shortened season. If they make it to the second round that haters cant say much.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

We can say that they only made the second and have shown this "promise" for a long time and yet every year flatter near the end of the year. If it wasn't for the lockout the same would have probably happened this year. Leaf fans have the rosiest tinted glasses out of any fan in any sport though so of course they BELIEVE regardless. unk2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Lulz, whatever you say UDFK. How bout dem quacks.

Rosiest tinted glasses? wtf lolol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I had Bruins winning the series but i'm pulling for Leafs to win this game.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Bruins should of closed this out long ago. I obviously do not want them to lose, especially at home in front of the home fans, but the Maple Leafs are playing well and are semi exciting with their speed. 

Plus I have my doubts that anyone in beating Pittsburgh in the east. I think they may hoist the cup this year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

The shortened season excuse is stupid too. It was short for everyone.

9 times this year Toronto's opponent for a game was in the city waiting for the Leafs a full day before Toronto got there. Only twice Toronto had this luxury. That's 20% of the season. They've had very few breaks.

Boston fell on their faces with about 7 or 8 games left in the regular season and haven't come close to playing a full 60 minutes since.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Cody Franson has made his way into Toronto folklore, especially if the score holds up.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Wow BULLSHIT call on Campbell. These refs are fucking garbage. Let them fucking play.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Quincidental penalties to try to stop scrums after every whistle...not really a big deal. Lucic's penalty was far more worth complaining about.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



JM said:


> Lulz, whatever you say UDFK. How bout dem quacks.
> 
> Rosiest tinted glasses? wtf lolol


we showed a lot of promise and seem to have a great future ahead of us and because of this I'm still proud of them even though we lost at the only point of the season that actually matters. unk2

JIM I know you know what rose tinted glasses are and Maple Leafs have them on 24/7. Regardless of the situation they always think of the positives and ignore the NEGATIVES.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Who UDFK? :lmao

Leaf fans are immensely critical of this team ALL THE TIME. Fortunately finally this year there have been far more positives than negatives. Toronto has passionate fans. The league would be a WHOLE LOT BETTER if every team had fans like Toronto does. Half the teams in the states should be thanking Toronto fans.

You are welcome to provide examples of course. You either like the Leafs or you hate them. I get it. People stay stupid shit all the time. Such as Alim saying they've been outplayed most of the series? lolwut? Reimer sucks? lol ok dokie. If people actually talked about the Leafs without being stupid we wouldn't have to defend them all the time.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Good luck to Leaf fans, though I would prefer a loss, but, I have a lot of family and friends who told me today they honestly rooted for the Red Wings to win for me, so, I have to swallow my pride and actually hope the Leafs win just so they can be as happy as I was last night. 

I would honestly mark for a Leafs/Red Wings final.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I fucking raged at the Kelly elbow on JVR.

Typical Bruin hockey


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Round 2 here we come!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

PHIL THE THRILL


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Riot said:


> Round 2 here we come!


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Wow, Game 7's are awesome. The Leafs-Bruins game has just been brutally physical. And it had to be Kessel, right? Had to be.

Is Brad Richards playing hurt or has he just gone into a funk that badly?


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

That's game folks, now to see whats happening on Raw.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

:lmao :lmao Bruins.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I told you all. All of you. I told you. Remember this.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Time for Washington to mount a comeback now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Takers Revenge said:


> Time for Washington to mount a comeback now.


Are you not a fan of home ice advantage?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Bruins are gonna blame it on their plane 'incident' while some guy at Pearson Airport is snickering as he whispers to himself 'suckers'.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Ya it's pretty amusing that the disadvantage Toronto had so many times this year Boston had in preparation for their biggest game of the season.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Maple Leafs home ice advantage in Round 2? :shocked:

Congrats to JM and Leafs fans. It's been a wait since the last series win and that's a dedicated fan base.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

The hell, I turn away for a few minutes and its a one goal game?!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

:uhoh Wouldn't get too excited yet. Fucking Bruins are climbing back in.. Reimer better shut the door


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Oh my god.....


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

FUCK OFF


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

how about DEM LEAFS, JIM?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Unbelievable


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I am in absolute SHOCK.

Now this is a fucking game, baby.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

So mad I missed that amazing comeback because of damn DVR shows. Fuck. :kobe2


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

#bucciovertimechallenge Krejci/MacArthur


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Jesus fucking jesus, I am so nervous right now. Toronto NEEDS to get aggressive.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Well done Marchand on the bottle toss


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Not sure how that's allowed lol. Ah well.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Leafs and Bruins is one of the craziest playoff games I've ever seen.

Glad I'm not a fan of either team tonight because something would be broken and my blood pressure would have jumped up a lot.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Haha ya. Never seen something like that before.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Cocksucker


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

:lmao WHAT A CHOKE JOB.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Shell shocked. Yeash.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

LOLeafs.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

fpalm... The life of a Toronto sports fan.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

LMAO leafs. 

Do you even GOAT?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Even if we did lose, congratulations to Toronto for taking the 2011 cup winners to a seven game series in the playoffs that they hadn't seen in ten years. :clap Bravo guys, you exceeded all of our expectations this year.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Get fucked Boston.

Anyone but those cunts


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

WOW

I am going to be fucking kidnapped and raped tomorrow on my way to work, man. I've got a big ol' Red Wings purse, this will not go well in Leaf country, full of angry, angry people, man.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Dont worry, I'm sure you'll be told not to come into work after tonight's riot. Now where's my mask...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Like I said before, I'm proud of this team. No one gave them a shot all year. Everyone said this series would be a cake walk for Boston. Certainly wasn't. They will be back. Going to blame the lack of covering the points for this one.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

No worries Cat. As long as it isn't Bruins merch your in the clear..

But congrats to the Leafs on a great season


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Rangers burying the Caps 5-0.

Barring another huge meltdown, we'll have:

Eastern Conference
(1) Pittsburgh vs. (7) Ottawa
(4) Boston vs. (6) New York

Western Conference
(1) Chicago vs. (7) Detroit
(5) Los Angeles vs. (6) San Jose

Not a good year to be a 2 or 3 seed.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Riot said:


> Dont worry, I'm sure you'll be told not to come into work after tonight's riot. Now where's my mask...


Hopefully the people of Toronto don't disgrace themselves, but I can see this coming.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Toronto will not riot...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

LOLJIM, LOL. LOL @ YOU. that's what you get for laughing at the ducks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

lol Ducks were the second seed and the favourite! Toronto was an immense underdog. Kinda different. I get the karma though. Anyone would have said that game was over...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I also blame Riot for stopping watching to watch RAW instead...


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Takers Revenge said:


> No worries Cat. As long as it isn't Bruins merch your in the clear..
> 
> But congrats to the Leafs on a great season



lol, I have had an orange thrown at me in May of 2002. Yes, I even remember the month. I was walking up the street with my friend in my Yzerman jersey and some guy threw the orange as they drove by. He missed me by inches and it hit the pole.

Then June of 2002 came, and, well, you can all google who won the cup that year.

:jt7


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Rangers burying the Caps 5-0.
> 
> Barring another huge meltdown, we'll have:
> 
> ...


Pens in 5
Bruins in 7

Hawks in 5
Sharks in 7


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Can we at least get some honesty on the Leafs season and that they are becoming a good team? I will settle for that from all you haters!

And where's that dude that said Reimer sucks. That guy seems quiet these playoffs.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



JM said:


> I also blame Riot for stopping watching to watch RAW instead...


:brie


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



JM said:


> Can we at least get some honesty on the Leafs season and that they are becoming a good team? I will settle for that from all you haters!
> 
> And where's that dude that said Reimer sucks. That guy seems quiet these playoffs.


I'll admit they're finally good enough to be a consistent playoff team. We'll see how GOOD they actually get in the next few years.


speaking of Reimer, one of my friends that only watches the Canucks really said that Toronto will surely want Luongo now because of the way Reimer played in the playoffs except the only thing he really knew that happened was Reimer choking away this lead because I told him. :lmao DEM NUX FANS.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

if I was a Leafs fan I would be damn near suicidal right now. 

Thankfully I'm not a Leafs fan.

I wouldn't say they were huge underdogs. Yes they were definitly clear underdogs, but it's a 4x5 series. I don't think there has ever been a 4x5 series where someone has been a HUGE underdog.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

It's more than just being a 4x5 series. Boston has completely wiped there asses with the Leafs for 3 years. Why did you say Bruins in 4? Who says that for a 4vs5 series? It's cause Boston was the clear favourite.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



JM said:


> I told you all. All of you. I told you. Remember this.


This > Nucks in 5


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Stad said:


> Pens in 5
> Bruins in 7
> 
> Hawks in 5
> Sharks in 7


I would actually agree with this 100%. If I did change one, it would be Kings in 7 over San Jose. 

Still think Penguins will face the Blackhawks, but at least the Bruins can now get revenge against New York for the Knicks/Celtics series.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

CBC was at it again last night with an excellent opening promo for the Game 7 between the Leafs and Bruins. I'll always mark for Seek and Destroy.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Shocked by last nights game. I was sure they had it won, hell, everyone was sure. Bruins did an awesome job. Leafs played a great 50 minutes and it was a hell of a game. Fun to watch. On a side note, jeez Bruins are a dirty team, can't stand them.



RKing85 said:


> if I was a Leafs fan I would be damn near suicidal right now.
> 
> Thankfully I'm not a Leafs fan.
> 
> I wouldn't say they were huge underdogs. Yes they were definitly clear underdogs, but it's a 4x5 series. I don't think there has ever been a 4x5 series where someone has been a HUGE underdog.


They were huge underdogs. This wasn't a typical 4 vs. 5 series. This was a Leafs team facing a team who they beat once in two years before the playoffs.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Shit. That Toronto elimination makes up for our crappy series with Ottawa. I'm glad I'm not a Maple Leafs fan, I would have probably killed somebody.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



JM said:


> It's more than just being a 4x5 series. Boston has completely wiped there asses with the Leafs for 3 years. Why did you say Bruins in 4? Who says that for a 4vs5 series? It's cause Boston was the clear favourite.





Rockstar said:


> They were huge underdogs. This wasn't a typical 4 vs. 5 series. This was a Leafs team facing a team who they beat once in two years before the playoffs.


Is there an echo in here? :side:


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Takers Revenge's fearless game 1 predictions

San Jose over Los Angeles

Ottawa over Pittsburg


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



JM said:


> Is there an echo in here? :side:


Lol I saw your post just after I edited that part into mine. It's true though, they really were underdogs, regardless of seeding.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

For once in my life, I'll root for Pittsburgh. Crush the Senators!!


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

My predictions are:
Pens over Sens in 6
Bruins over Rangers in 7
Hawks over Wings in 6
Kings over Sharks in 7

I'd like to see the Wings take it but I just can't see them beating the Hawks. Part of me would like to see Hawks vs. Pens though, I think that'd be great.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Mine are:

Pittsburgh (7)
NY Rangers (6)
Chicago (7)
San Jose (7)


----------



## This_Guy (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Jack Edwards' calls of the Bergeron tying and winning goals were fuckin amazing. I don't care what anyone says Jack is awesome. 

lolleafs

#BOSTONSTRONG


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

^ Laughing at this guy for sending me a message shitting on the Red Wings.

They weren't even suppose to make the playoffs, so, really, insults just bounce off and fly in to the air. Regardless of what happens in the Hawks series, *the Red Wings were not suppose to make it*. They did, and, they made it to round two. They already are further than people expected. If they get out, they still get respect because they didn't go in as a top seed and choke. They were a shit team that got lucky enough during the last week of regular season to just get in, then went on to beat the 2nd seed.

I mean, fuck, this guy is a Boston fan, he had to go 7 games with the fucking LEAFS, yet, here he is, making fun of other people's teams. Always a funny scenario.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

He gave me a rep too. The worst part is that it's grey so it's a complete mystery. I CAN'T HANDLE THESE UNANSWERED QUESTIONS THIS_GUY PLZ RESPOND.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

If I saw Glen Healy I think I would punch him right in the face.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



JM said:


> He gave me a rep too. The worst part is that it's grey so it's a complete mystery. I CAN'T HANDLE THESE UNANSWERED QUESTIONS THIS_GUY PLZ RESPOND.


:lmao


He isn't even a Hawks fan, but, his message was #Wingssuck #Hawksnation.

Let's not forget how fucking retarded it is to use hashtags away from twitter.


Boston was suppose to own the Leafs and they didn't. The Red Wings were not suppose to make the playoff but they did. This guy just seems like a typical bandwagon fan. The Leafs would have had Boston if they didn't start to fall apart once Boston scored the second goal.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Hey don't dish hashtags :side:

Why does everyone hate Glen Healy so much? He's not that bad. Plus he stands between the benches and almost gets hit with a puck every game. Earns some responect for that.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Pretty 'meh' game by both teams. Pens just have to much firepower and their special teams will the difference in this series. Vokoun was sharp once again after giving up that Fleury-esque goal in the first, he should be starting every game from here on out.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

This Guy repped me too. Simply said #BOSTONSTRONG. Not sure what I'm supposed to say to that. 

Anyway, not surprised at all that the Pens picked up the first game. Part of me says that the Sens will push game 6 or even 7 but part of me says that the Pens are gunna spank them and eliminate them in 4 or 5.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Nah Healy isn't that bad lol. The stupid jokes are a little much sometimes though


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I got rep from him as well, lol 

this is what he said:

This_Guy spoke 2 soon #BOSTONSTRONG 

:lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

sucks Ottawa lost tonight but not to upset about the game. 

Ottawa was better 5 on 5. Just their special teams sucked ass.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

These LA Kings just scream repeat.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Watching the end of the Kings game shows exactly why the Leafs collapsed like they did. The Kings are aggressively attacking the puck carrier while SJ has the extra man with an empty net. The Leafs just sat back and crossed their fingers and hoped for the best.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



RatedR10 said:


> These LA Kings just scream repeat.


Hawks will beat em. Sharks even got a good chance if they can solve Quick, they controlled most of the game tonight.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Oh the playoffs are still going on? :side:


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I HATE the LA Kings. Someone PLEASE for the Love of God beat them! PLEASE!


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Senators had the better of the play at 5 on 5 against the Penguins but the Pittsburgh special teams just dominated. On a positive note for the Pens, Geno Malkin had his best complete game of the playoffs. No bad turnovers like in the Isles series.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Cobruh said:


> *(1) Penguins def. (8) Islanders in 6*
> (2) Canadians def. (7) Senators in 5
> *(6) Rangers def. (3) Capitals in 7*
> (4) Bruins def. (5) Maple Leafs in 4
> ...


I think I did pretty good, predicted all of them except Habs/Sens correctly, and had 3 of them in the right amount of games! (Y)
*
EDIT:* I'll do round two now even though two games have already been played. It's just for fun so why not?

(7) Red Wings def. (1) Blackhawks in 7
(5) Kings def. (6) Sharks in 6
(1) Penguins def. (7) Senators in 5
(6) Rangers def. (4) Bruins in 6

Red Wings/Hawks I had to go with the Wings, I always have and always will. Although I'm from Michigan and bleed Red & White I'm also a slight fan of the Hawks, I wouldn't really say of the whole team however I'm more of a Patrick Kane fan, but I like the other players also. They're just a fun team to watch as of late and this series will be exciting.

Kings/Sharks have already played a game but I'd predict them to win over the Blues anyday especially after last years showing. I like the Kings and the amount of star power they have, in my eyes anyway, should help them out quite a bit. Let's just make sure Quick doesn't mess up anything in OT again.

Pens defeat the Sens. Not much to say there.

Rangers defeat Bruins, Lundqvist has really been a brick wall lately, and that crushing win over the Capitals was pretty surprising for a game 7. I'd like to see the Rangers pull this one out, and they should.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Dont you mean Kings/Sharks


----------



## This_Guy (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

You bandwagoners realize the Bruins/Leafs series was a 4/5 matchup, right? The Bruins played like complete shit down the stretch and couldn't put the puck in the net if their life depended on it. Their power play has been a joke all season and they don't have Timmy Thomas to bail them out like he did in 2011. Although they have most of the same players from 2011 this isn't the same Bruins team and that Leafs team certainly wasn't the same Leafs team from years past. Get your head out of your ass.

*#BOSTONSTRONG *


----------



## This_Guy (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Stad said:


> :lmao :lmao Bruins.


I lol'd my balls off. Spoke too soon Mr. I didn't even know Pittsburgh had a hockey team until 2008.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



This_Guy said:


> I lol'd my balls off. Spoke too soon Mr. *I didn't even know Pittsburgh had a hockey team until 2008.*


Shitty for you man. Guess you didn't get to witness a couple of the greatest players to ever lace em up then.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

This guy is such a joke. :lmao

Anyways, second round predictions:

Pens over Sens in 5
Rangers over Bruins in 6
Kings over Sharks in 5
Hawks over Red Wings in 5


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

This game started off as I expected, 1-0 Hawks, and then an unexpected thing happened and Detroit scored.

If Detroit pulls this off, I will laugh hard in the faces of Hawks fans. Chicago should be owning them the entire series, in the eyes of most, so, a Detroit win, I wont let that go for a while, lol.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Hawks are gonna win this series easily, they're just all over the Wings.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

It's one game....

Anyway, was pretty amazing that the Hawks managed to only get one goal in after 32 shots on net but the Wings are falling apart.

A tip for the Wings: you have to actually get some shots on goal if you want to score. There is no excuse for 16 shots vs the Hawks 37.

EDIT: Predictable loss.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



This_Guy said:


> I lol'd my balls off. Spoke too soon Mr. I didn't even know Pittsburgh had a hockey team until 2008.


Not much of a hockey fan, are you?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*











He is obviously either a fool or a troll if he has not heard of SUPER MARIO.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Edit: Nevermind :lmao

Forgot Jagr plays for Boston now.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



This_Guy said:


> I lol'd my balls off. Spoke too soon Mr. I didn't even know Pittsburgh had a hockey team until 2008.


I'm guessing you're referring to when they won the cup, which i'm laughing at how you don't even know which year that was. Try 2009.

Jaromir Jagr, Mario Lemieux, and Paul Coffey. _Boom._

*#BOSTONWRONG*


----------



## This_Guy (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

lolwings. Just got their ass handed to them.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



This_Guy said:


> lolwings. Just got their ass handed to them.


That's cool. I didn't even expect them to make the playoffs without Lids or Holmer, so I call this season a success. 

Let me also remind you that you just barely survived against the MAPLE LEAFS, a team that hasn't made the playoffs in 9 years. We just beat the Ducks, 2nd seeded and had an amazing season.


----------



## This_Guy (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Cobruh said:


> I'm guessing you're referring to when they won the cup, which i'm laughing at how you don't even know which year that was. Try 2009.
> 
> Jaromir Jagr, Mario Lemieux, and Paul Coffey. _Boom._
> 
> *#BOSTONWRONG*


Yeah but I believe they made the SCF in 2008. Anyone else remember when the Penguins were on the verge of relocation but then Bettman gave them Crosby and everyone jumped on the bandwagon? _Boom._


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



This_Guy said:


> Yeah but I believe they made the SCF in 2008. Anyone else remember when the Penguins were on the verge of relocation but then Bettman gave them Crosby and everyone jumped on the bandwagon? _Boom._


Who did the Pens lose to in 2008 again though, it kind of slips my memory at times 

Crosby was in the league for 3 years before 2008 by the way. And you act like I like them or something I'm just pointing out that it's quite hilarious how you think nobody cared about them previous to 2008 when they had one of the best players in NHL history on their team as well as a plentiful amount of other legends.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

It is very plausible that the final 4 this year could be the last 4 cup champions.

2012 - Los Angeles
2011 - Boston
2010 - Chicago
2009 - Pittsburgh


----------



## This_Guy (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Slow down big fella. I respect the hell of the Wings. Hell I'd go to war for any of the Original Six. 

You guys completely took my Pittsburgh statement too literally. Of course I know about all the legends that played in Pitt. I was just trying to say that the fans there are fairweather. 

You guys shouldn't get too worked up over a hockey game. You must be a blast to party with.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



RKing85 said:


> It is very plausible that the final 4 this year could be the last 4 cup champions.
> 
> 2012 - Los Angeles
> 2011 - Boston
> ...


I hope not, but that would be sort of interesting.



This_Guy said:


> Slow down big fella. I respect the hell of the Wings. Hell I'd go to war for any of the Original Six.
> 
> You guys completely took my Pittsburgh statement too literally. Of course I know about all the legends that played in Pitt. I was just trying to say that the fans there are fairweather.
> 
> You guys shouldn't get too worked up over a hockey game. You must be a blast to party with.


I live pretty close to Pittsburgh and it seems like they really know their stuff even about back in the day. Of course you're going to get more excited when your team does well but that doesn't mean you weren't a fan before the Crosby era, they might've just been more quiet about it because their team wasn't so good. It's clearly always more fun to root for your team when they're doing awesome.

I literally live hockey, when I'm not playing it I'm watching it, so yeah I get worked up over a hockey game.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Attendance was never really an issue, they only had a couple really bad years in attendance if i remember correctly when the team was god awful and even then the local TV ratings were still pretty high. More of the problem was they had terrible ownership and they needed a new arena, lack of fan support was never an issue in Pittsburgh.

This_Guy has no clue what he's even talking about, :lmao.

And if you think they have bandwagon fans, almost every team who wins the cup has bandwagon fans the following year. Even your Bruins have bandwagon fans.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



RKing85 said:


> It is very plausible that the final 4 this year could be the last 4 cup champions.
> 
> 2012 - Los Angeles
> 2011 - Boston
> ...


That's a pretty juicy storyline. Those are the four teams I picked so we'll see if it happens.

I only watched the third period last night but Chicago was pretty strong. Patrick Sharp is comically underrated around the league.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Man Finland is taking it to the Slovaks. 3-0

Edit: Go out to check cows, come back its 3-2. Slovaks making a game of it.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

In other news from the World Championships, Alex Edler with a questionable hit on Carolina captain Eric Staal that looked ugly. Link was here but it is now blocked in the US: http://kuklaskorner.com/hockey/comments/eric-staal-injured-in-world-championship-game

Also, it's being reported that Alex Ovechkin had a fractured foot for the last couple games of the series against the Rangers.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Hey Canada! GET YOUR ASS OUT OF MY COUNTRY. FUCK OFF!:

Didnt expect both Russia and Canada to go out in the quarterfinal.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

after that performance against Slovenia, not surprized at all that we lost in the shootout today.

Holy shit did Boston/New York ever have a frantic pace in overtime.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Yeah that was a great overtime period. 

Doughty sure got a lot on the goal he scored


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

CLUTCH KINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



JasonLives said:


> Didnt expect both Russia and Canada to go out in the quarterfinal.


Totally unexpected to see both of them lose this early. That being said, Finland and Switzerland on the finals. :cool2


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Game time ladies.. Looking at the intros of the goalies, Voukun had been a stud


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Sidney Crosby has been in beast mode all night. Vokoun has also gotten it together after a rough start.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Shit. 

Oh well, guess I will have to be happy with the Senators being the last Canadian team standing for the second year in a row.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Finland lost to Sweden. :batista3 

now I really hope Switzerland beats USA today and then Sweden tomorrow.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Finland lost to Sweden. :batista3
> 
> now I really hope Switzerland beats USA today and then Sweden tomorrow.


3-0 baby

Hope Switzerland beats the US aswell, think Sweden will lose if they face the US. 

If its one team that I would love to see win the Gold other then Sweden, its Switzerland. A joy to watch!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Only the first period but can't believe Detroit has more shots on goal than Chicago. Keep it up, don't make this a repeat of the bullshit last game.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Gah. Chicago is just too good offensively. Sadly I don't think this series will be lasting long.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



JasonLives said:


> 3-0 baby
> 
> Hope Switzerland beats the US aswell, think Sweden will lose if they face the US.
> 
> If its one team that I would love to see win the Gold other then Sweden, its Switzerland. A joy to watch!


We still lead the whole series 6-4 right? Right? unk3

Yeah and this Swiss team is awesome to watch. The SUI-USA game may well be even more exciting to watch than the FIN-SWE game, even when I'm a Finn. Swiss just took the lead too !


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I would like to get my hopes up since it is now 1-1 but I have done that too many times before and have been disappointed.


I just want the Red Wings to prove me wrong and win some games.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Alright 3 goal lead guys let's not pull a Toronto now...


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

4-1 Detroit, this is how they need to always play!! Great game, so proud of my boys <3


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Not NHL, but go to youtube and look up Memorial Cup anthem and watch the best botch of 2013.

And I was there in person for it. It was hilarious. Props to the crowd for singing the American anthem in the middle of Saskatchewan.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



RKing85 said:


> Not NHL, but go to youtube and look up Memorial Cup anthem and watch the best botch of 2013.
> 
> And I was there in person for it. It was hilarious. Props to the crowd for singing the American anthem in the middle of Saskatchewan.


You from Saskatoon?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I swear Ryan Callahan gets better and better every year, he's just been tremendous in this game 2


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

BEST HOCKEY NATION IN THE WORLD!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Sedins were beasts in the tournament

They will dominate on larger ice next year in Sochi


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Canada is best hockey nation in the world, most of our canadian players are still in the playoffs (crosby,toews,marleau,thorton,jeff carter,mike richards etc)


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



CHODE said:


> Canada is best hockey nation in the world, most of our canadian players are still in the playoffs (crosby,toews,marleau,thorton,jeff carter,mike richards etc)


Yeah, because its not like some of our best players isnt still left over there. Just imagine if Detroit had gone out in Round 1...

Didnt Canada consist of only NHL players? Sounds like it should have been easy..
And Canada has 10 times more registered hockey players in the country then Sweden. Still gets ass kicked..

Canada has some catching up to do. The IIHF World Ranking is right now:

1.Sweden
2.Finland
3.Russia
4.Czech Republic
5.Canada

Suck on it Canada! Here we come Olympic Gold 2014.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Game time in Ottawa.

Sorry Stad, Sens are taking this one

Completely off topic but I felt I should post Dany Effins thoughts on the Lockout


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



JasonLives said:


> Yeah, because its not like some of our best players isnt still left over there. Just imagine if Detroit had gone out in Round 1...
> 
> Didnt Canada consist of only NHL players? Sounds like it should have been easy..
> And Canada has 10 times more registered hockey players in the country then Sweden. Still gets ass kicked..
> ...


:lmao nope.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Daniel Alfredson to the rescue

#bucciovertimechallenge Alfredson/Kennedy


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Fuck Ottawa. Just lose!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Brian Murray has needed to pee since that first period


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Senators!!!

Fuck yeah!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Could only catch the second OT because of Extreme Rules, but I'm glad the Sens won. We have a series.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



JasonLives said:


> Yeah, because its not like some of our best players isnt still left over there. Just imagine if Detroit had gone out in Round 1...
> 
> Didnt Canada consist of only NHL players? Sounds like it should have been easy..
> And Canada has 10 times more registered hockey players in the country then Sweden. Still gets ass kicked..
> ...


Congrats on winning a meaningless tournament that no one cares about.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Stad said:


> Congrats on winning a meaningless tournament that no one cares about.


Just because you don't care about it doesn't mean others don't. World Championships are a pretty big deal when it comes to ice hockey in Europe


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Still don't even know why NHL players go over to Europe to play in that tournament. I'm sure Eric Staal feels that way now as well, lol.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Sens are resilent. The Pens power play did next to nothing all game. I got the feeling when Dupuis hit the post in the first overtime that it was not going to be Pittsburgh's night.

I take full blame for the loss because I've had a man crush on Colin Greening for a few years now. Dude has come to play this series.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

World Championships are huge in Europe. Kids in Europe grow up dreaming of winning Olympics and World Championships. Kids in Canada grow up dreaming of winning the Stanley Cup.

Yes Canada doesn't send the best players they can every year, but not medaling in the last 4 years is pretty bad. 

Also, they should hold the tournament in Canada again. I know you can't do NHL cities, but you could do Halifax/Quebec City again, or you could do Halifax/St. John's, Quebec City/Trois-Rivieres, or Saskatoon/Regina


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

good game for the sens, it took a little bit but they got the job done.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Detroit getting outshot again, not liking this trend :/


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

The Joe is rockin right now!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Red Wings with a 2 goal lead into the third dont blow this.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Please respond Blackhawks

Bunch of pansies on the Blackhawks. They're getting outworked and punched in the mouth by Detroit.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Detroit, motherfuckers, BRING THE CUP HOME TO MOMMA


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Halfway there boys. Two more and let's move on.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Pens-Wings round 3. Bring er on!


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Stad said:


> Pens-Wings round 3. Bring er on!


Penguins yes, Red Wings I hope not.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Datsyuk's shot on his goal was absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

*Patrick Roy to be named Avalanche head coach. *

_Source._
http://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/nhl/story/2013/05/21/sp-nhl-colorado-avalanche-patrick-roy-reports.html


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Really intrigued by Roy being named as the head coach of the Avalanche.

Can't be any worse for the franchise.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Stad said:


> Pens-Wings round 3. Bring er on!


Complete the trilogy from 2008 and 2009. I'd love it.

The Patrick Roy saga should be interesting in Colorado. I've never been a big fan of Roy but the guy just wins in net and behind the bench.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Rangers are so bad. They have no offense whatsoever, they rely on blocking shots and Lundqvist standing on his head. 

Sweep incoming.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Rangers have been totally outplayed in Game 2 and 3, their style is very boring to watch, has been since Torts has arrived.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

So long Torts. Lasted one round longer than I would have liked, but at least I won't have to listen to you for a few months in a couple of days.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Where are Nash and Richards for the Rangers? They are being paid salaries that indicate they should be impact players but it's just not there. Daniel Paille can play for my team anytime. I know that was kind of a lucky goal but Paille always brings hustle. He may never be a top six guy but he's got the energy to be a bottom six guy for a long time.

Great to see the Sharks coming out hungry and making this a series.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Pens/Wings would be especially amazing to me because I'm from Detroit and now live in Penguin territory. It'd be quite an amazing match up as well, even though the pens have the much higher star power. But I could see it now; Wings vs. Pens III - The Rubber Match.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Potential ECW/WCF matchups are intense.

Boston is for sure going to make it so it can either be:

2011 Cup winner vs. 2009 Cup winner/2007 Cup Loser

Then there's

2008 Cup winner vs. 2012 Cup winner
2010 Cup Winner vs 2012 cup winner
or 
2010/2009 cup winner vs sharks, lel sharks.


but yeah, lots of former CHAMPIONS might go at it in the east/west finals.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Game time ladies.. Pretty pumped for this game tonight.. Skipped mens night at the golf course so Sens, Pens better not disappoint


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Entertaining game. Iginla and Letang doing a good job of making amends for early game troubles.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Well, tonight's game was a ton of fun to watch...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*










Awesome game! close it out Friday boys.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Alain Vigneault has been fired. There is a God.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Shitty.

Oh well, the Sens had a way better year than could have been expected.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

vigneault wasn't the problem gillis is the problem, but the whole nuck franchise is shit anyway.

hopefully sens can come back and make it a series, and hope bruins send the rags to the golf course


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



CHODE said:


> vigneault wasn't the problem gillis is the problem, but the whole nuck franchise is shit anyway.


This is coming from a guy with the username CHODE. I don't know if I should laugh hysterically or shake my head at you.

Anyways, if anyone has a few minutes to spare, check out this article about a guy who became a Florida Panthers ticket holder this year. It's a great read.

http://www.cavemag.com/my-year-as-a-florida-panthers-season-ticket-holder/


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Fandango said:


> This is coming from a guy with the username CHODE. I don't know if I should laugh hysterically or shake my head at you.
> 
> Anyways, if anyone has a few minutes to spare, check out this article about a guy who became a Florida Panthers ticket holder this year. It's a great read.
> 
> http://www.cavemag.com/my-year-as-a-florida-panthers-season-ticket-holder/


obviously my username was changed. and if they are so good please lets count how many cups they have. oh wait nvm..


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Blackhawks are falling apart with all of these penalties... I like it a lot.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Less than an hour to go... SHARKS. :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Wings! :mark:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Hilarious turn of events with all my Hawks buddies on FB crying a fucking river when they were talking shit before the series even started.

HERE'S A FUCKING TISSUE, BITCHES


Red Wings are gonna win the cup.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Zetterberg has put Toews in his pocket, and left him there.

Toews has been awful, and useles this series. Hossa, Kane...not much better.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

ZETTERBERG THE GOAT


So fucking happy right now, wasn't expecting much this season like everyone else but hey anything can happen and if the kings can beat the sharks then I think we reach the final, if sharks win though it's done same as the past years we just can't beat San Jose.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

As a fan I want justice and you should too. I'd prefer facing the Sharks so we can show them that we have what it takes to beat them. Truth be told, Howard was mediocre at best the past two times we went up against them in a series, and so was our offense. Now that he's playing at this high level, the Wings can beat anybody.

Digging our puck possession in these playoffs, and the fact that we're finally closing out games properly. Let's keep it up.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Fuck the sharks. Let's get that 4th win first.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

wings ftw from a devils fan.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Patrick Roy, new coach of the Avs. WOWWWW. That should be fun to watch.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Knew the Wings had upset potential from the start against the Ducks, but I really didn't think they'd be leading 3-1 against the Hawks right now. I'm rooting for them to pull off the victory. Toews has been a mess in this series.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Sharks were quite bad last night. The team is so frequently incompetent when it comes to simply clearing the puck out of their own zone. Immensely frustrating.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Really hoping the Pens close out tonight. Daniel Alfredsson sounds ready for retirement with the comments he made that he doubts the Sens can come back. Even if you think that, a captain shouldn't say that. There was more to the quote but in today's sound byte media, you cannot say something like that.

Both the Red Wings and Kings look terrifying right now. Jon Quick is proving that last year was not a fluke. Jimmy Howard is also very good. I'm impressed with the way the entire Wings lineup is playing. Guys like Nyquist and Kindl really stepping up and the old hands like Datsyuk, Zetterberg, and Kronwall doing their normal business. I will caution Detroit fans that 3 in a row would be nothing for the Hawks after their earlier season win streak. They just seem to be in disarray right now. I've never seen Toews play so undisciplined and ineffective.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

What a goal by Neal, wow. 

Bring on the Bruins or Rangers baby!


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Pens score 13 in the final two games against the Sens. The offense is definitely clicking. Jarome Iginla has been fine but hasn't fit in entirely. He should have plenty of motivation if the Bruins do finish off the Rangers after the trade fiasco this year.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*










I lost count how many times Karlsson made a sloppy play defensively in these playoffs very early.

oh and...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Sucks how the Sens season ended, but I am pretty content with this season. The Sens over achieved big time this year.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Neal has such a nasty release. Probably one of the best wrist shots in the league.

Crosby and Neal both abused Karlsson with highlight goals this series. 

Letang has 16 points in 11 playoff games so far. Dude is a point machine, also had a nice goal tonight as well.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Pens are my favs to win it plus i want Kunitz and Iginla to win.

I can't believe the wings are gonna make it to the Western Conference Finals most likely, if they win the Stanley Cup Jimmy Howard is gonna be the Conn Smythe easily.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I really pumped for this Bruins/Pens serious.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Christian Louboutin said:


> I really pumped for this Bruins/Pens serious.


Indeed, as am i.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

As purely a hockey fan: so pumped to watch Pens-Bruins.

As a Pens fan: so terrified for Pens-Bruins.

It's going to be an all-out battle.

Not surprised that the Hawks came back strong tonight. The real test will be Game 6 in Detroit. Chicago survies that game, I can't see the Wings winning Game 7. The Hawks power play finally came to life which is not a good development for Detroit.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I'm actually not all that worried about the Bruins tbh, lol. I guess we will see if that will come back n bite me in the ass or not, but i think the Pens will beat them in 6.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I definitely think the Penguins can beat the Bruins, it just depends on which Penguins team shows up. The team that played the last 4 periods of the Senators series would probably beat any current NHL team.

I guess you could say the same about the Bruins, too. They have been a little inconsistent. In Game 7 of Toronto-Boston, I allowed my brain to think that the only teams standing in the way of the Stanley Cup Finals for the Pens were Toronto, the Rangers, and Senators. Boston is better than those 4 teams. We'll see what happens on the ice. Even the Pens-Bruins games that were low scoring before Iginla and Jagr arrived earlier in the year were great viewing.


----------



## RelentlessJ (Jun 20, 2012)

*If I were the New York Rangers GM*

My first piece of business would be to buy out Brad Richards, the guy has looked lost most of the season and the entire playoffs.

Re-sign Derek Stepan, Ryan McDonagh, Carl Hagelin and Mats Zuccarello.

That would leave me with about 14,000,000. Lundqvist is going to get at least 7 mil a season, so that brings the Rangers down to a bit over 7 million dollars left in cap space. (Assuming Stepan gets 2 mil, McDonagh gets 2.5, Zucc gets 800k and Hags gets 900k)

That leaves Henrik Lundqvist, who I think HAS to be locked up before he's able to hit Free Agency next season.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

So Coach Torts has to be fired, right?

I thought Stepan was one of the Rangers best forwards during the playoffs along with Brassard and Hagelin. He's an RFA but I would think the Rangers would want to lock him up. The guy I would look to for a comparable deal because of similar production would be a guy like Derek Roy who gets 4 million per. Hagelin may qualify at 900k but his numbers suggest he gets at least Eric Fehr's 1.5 and probably more since he's younger and slightly more productive.


----------



## RelentlessJ (Jun 20, 2012)

Personally, I don't think Torts was the biggest issue, but maybe it's time to either get a new coaching staff or tell him to change the system he's using.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: If I were the New York Rangers GM*



RelentlessJ said:


> (Assuming Stepan gets 2 mil, McDonagh gets 2.5, Zucc gets 800k and Hags gets 900k)


Lol, dream on.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: If I were the New York Rangers GM*



RelentlessJ said:


> My first piece of business would be to buy out Brad Richards, the guy has looked lost most of the season and the entire playoffs.
> 
> Re-sign Derek Stepan, Ryan McDonagh, Carl Hagelin and Mats Zuccarello.
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## RelentlessJ (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Step and McD I'm reaching, but I don't see Zucc and Hags breaking a mil. I also forgot about Ryan Clowe, who I'd love to have back to see what he can do healthy, for the right price lol.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

McDonagh at 2.5 million only? LOL... 29 other teams will be knocking on that door offering 4-6 million.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Game 7 necesary between LA and SJ.

I haven't been a big Sharks fan in recent years but I really like this edition of the team. Pavelski and Couture are both stepping up big time. Hard to believe the Kings faced no Game 7's last season on their way to the Cup. Should be fun.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

SHARKS. :mark:


----------



## RelentlessJ (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*










NBC Sports, silly bastards lol. Not as bad as ESPN though, saying Steve Nash was on the Rangers...


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Sounds like Torts gets to keep his job for the time being and Richards will be the one to take the fall for Rangers season. If Richards is bought out, I think he's a very intriguing 2nd line center option. His salary will be lower because he'll have that buyout money.

Very excited for Hawks-Red Wings tonight. If Detroit can't get it done at the Joe, I'm convinced they don't get it done.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Richards to the Ducks :side:
Also lets go HAWKS!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



RelentlessJ said:


> NBC Sports, silly bastards lol. Not as bad as ESPN though, saying Steve Nash was on the Rangers...


Took me a minute or so to figure out it was Vokoun's picture they had up, lol. Yeah NBC is terrible, although i like when Doc calls games.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I would take NBC over CBC. Doc is the best play-by-play guy in the business and Pierre is also very good.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Let's go Blackhawks?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I knew Handzus was good for something...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

fpalm Wings... They are not winning game 7 in Chicago.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

See ya'll in Game 7...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

:lmao


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

To bad it was Datsyuk who took they pentaly.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Detroit... CHOKE CITY!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



El Conquistador said:


> Detroit... CHOKE CITY!


:lmao


Detroit were not even suppose to get in the playoffs. Chicago was choking by letting Detroit get ahead 3-1. Detroit losing is not a surprise to anyone, unless they know absolutely nothing about this season.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Damien Brunner puts the Wings one step closer.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

WAIT A MINUTE


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Turned on the third and was hoping to see the Wings clinch it but the Blackhawks started the third strong. Quincey and Smith, in particular, looked overwhelmed for Detroit when the Hawks had the puck.

Winner take all in Chicago.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Catalanotto said:


> Hilarious turn of events with all my Hawks buddies on FB crying a fucking river when they were talking shit before the series even started.
> 
> HERE'S A FUCKING TISSUE, BITCHES
> 
> ...


Cat jinxed it :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Catalanotto said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> Detroit were not even suppose to get in the playoffs. Chicago was choking by letting Detroit get ahead 3-1. Detroit losing is not a surprise to anyone, unless they know absolutely nothing about this season.


I don't care about heavy favorites in hockey. An 8th seed won last year. You guys should have put us away. Toews was agitated and completely looney, culminating in 3 penalties in a span of 7 or 8 minutes in one game. The Hawks played like shit (with the exception of Crawford) and DET couldn't put us away.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



El Conquistador said:


> I don't care about heavy favorites in hockey. An 8th seed won last year. You guys should have put us away. Toews was agitated and completely looney, culminating in 3 penalties in a span of 7 or 8 minutes in one game. The Hawks played like shit (with the exception of Crawford) and DET couldn't put us away.


Detroit IS shit.

Chicago should be ashamed that they couldn't put Detroit away in 4 straight.

I still have hope for game 7. We've won in Chitown, we can do it again. If not, oh well, we have Chicago a run for their money.

Cue the Hawks bandwagon.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Fuck these West games are pissing me off. I just want the East final to start already and now i gotta wait all the way until Saturday for fuck sakes.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Oh thank god the Hawks are still alive.
Kill those WINGS!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

The officials in the Wings/Hawks game were also cunts.

Still, Detroit didn't play like they wanted to win.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Flex series ain't over. They won G7 on the road in Anaheim. They can do it in Chicago.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Man, I was hoping so hard for Detroit to score in the final seconds to send it to overtime. Would have been crazy. 

I expected them to do it against Anaheim, tbh (well, predicted it), but I don't know if they can pull off a game 7 win in Chicago. We'll see, it'll be a great game though, and the last playoff game between the two while in the same conference.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Last 10 minutes of SJ-LA. Kings by one. Stressful for all.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

great series, LA deserved the win.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

RIP Sharks

A shame, I was hoping San Jose would advance.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Well there goes my interest in Hockey till next season.

Sharks </3


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Sharks might as well trade Thornton/Marleau and rebuild around Logan.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

So glad Los Angeles won. Now just need Chicago to win so the last 4 champs will be the 4 teams left.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

My hope for the Stanley Cup finals is we get the Kings vs. the Penguins, Iginla vs. Regehr, two former Flames. Darryl Sutter thrown in as the coach of the Kings, Iginla scores the winner in OT in game 7 to win his first Stanley Cup. 

Watch that not happen, lol.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

No way. Thornton may not be as "young", but he's a franchise player. The life of the team. Having a reliable vet and a young ace on the same team is very welcomed at this rate.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

San Jose-Los Angeles was entertaining but I hope we get more offense tonight from Detroit-Chicago. Just my personal preference for hockey. The Kings won with 18 shots. Those are 1995 Devils numbers.



Lucifer34 said:


> My hope for the Stanley Cup finals is we get the Kings vs. the Penguins, Iginla vs. Regehr, two former Flames. Darryl Sutter thrown in as the coach of the Kings, Iginla scores the winner in OT in game 7 to win his first Stanley Cup.


As a Pens fan, this scenario works for me.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Rangers fire John Tortorella

http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/story/?id=424238

Step one is complete, now will Brad Richards be bought out? I think it would be funny if Torts and Richards went to the same team after their memorable post-season benching. There is precedent for a situation like that. Terry Glenn followed Bill Parcells from New England to Dallas after Parcells referred to Glenn as "she" while he was injured.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Go Kings :mark:

Oh and according to Bob McKenzie's twitter:

"With the NYR head coaching position now open, Alain Vigneault and Lindy Ruff are likely to be seen as the highest profile candidates."


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

lets go wings from a devils fan.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

HAWKS


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

20 minutes away from the last 4 Cup Champs being the final four in the 2013 year.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

My heart can't fucking take this.

If Detroit loses, they had a GREAT playoff run, I am very proud of my boys, nothing to be ashamed of, would just be sad to see them get this far. Heartbreaker....but, still, very proud of them.

If they win, jesus christ, I honestly don't know what I will do. I would be the happiest I have ever been in my entire life. They were not a very good team this year, but, to take both the first and second seeds to 7 games, fuck, man, that is AWESOME.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Pretty sure the Hawks will squander this some way, some how.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Wow. That fucking sucks.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Wow the Hawks just got royally fucked. I dont get that at all


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

This sport is fixed. I'll never watch hockey again after tonight, if the Hawks lose.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Ya that was a truly terrible call, if anything it should have just been roughing on the wings and the play should have continued. You could even see the ref felt like shit in his face. Brutal stuff


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

The hockey gods are in the Wings side tonight.. 

I have a feeling Datsyuk is going to do something silly and score.. I'm going Datsyuk and Kieth


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

i am going captains, zetty and toews, but that call was so bad.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Well time to take advantage of the opportunity Wings. Make this a quick OT plz.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Listening so I can't comment too much, but WOW how does that happen? Sounds controversial. For the conspiracy theorists, if the league really was fixing things I would think they would want Chicago in the finals over Detroit. More marketable team.

OT Picks: Dave Bolland and Carlo Colaiacovo


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

He blew the whistle before the goal happened, it's just hard to hear. They just showed it on CBC.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



jerichosjacket said:


> Wow the Hawks just got royally fucked. I dont get that at all


How do you think Detroit felt last game? Did you see that fucking BRUSH that ended up with a penalty shot? That was absolute HORSESHIT.

That callback was absolutely beautiful, not just because I am a Wings fan, but, because the Wings should have had that last game and they got absolutely pissed on by the ****** refs. 

Hilarious how Hawks fans are crying now but weren't crying last game when Detroit was getting the shit end of the stick.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



El Conquistador said:


> This sport is fixed. I'll never watch hockey again after tonight, if the Hawks lose.


how is it fixed.. they showed the replay he blew the whistle before the goal, it was a bad call but to say its fixed is dumb.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Ya its not a conspiracy or fixing, just a terrible call mixed with no1 hearing the whistle.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I wish Bettman was at the bar right now. I'd punch him in the face and get bounced out. That dweeb.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



CHODE said:


> how is it fixed.. they showed the replay he blew the whistle before the goal, it was a bad call but to say its fixed is dumb.


Yeah, it's funny because if it happened to Detroit, he wouldn't be mad and think the sport was fixed, he'd be laughing his ass off.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Catalanotto said:


> How do you think Detroit felt last game? Did you see that fucking BRUSH that ended up with a penalty shot? That was absolute HORSESHIT.
> 
> That callback was absolutely beautiful, not just because I am a Wings fan, but, because the Wings should have had that last game and they got absolutely pissed on by the ****** refs.
> 
> Hilarious how Hawks fans are crying now but weren't crying last game when Detroit was getting the shit end of the stick.


Wings were already losing that game lol, and that penalty shot call was legit IMO.

My OT picks: 

Brunner
Seabrook


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Catalanotto said:


> How do you think Detroit felt last game? Did you see that fucking BRUSH that ended up with a penalty shot? That was absolute HORSESHIT.
> 
> That callback was absolutely beautiful, not just because I am a Wings fan, but, because the Wings should have had that last game and they got absolutely pissed on by the ****** refs.
> 
> Hilarious how Hawks fans are crying now but weren't crying last game when Detroit was getting the shit end of the stick.


:lmao


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

well karma i guess


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

YES. JUSTICE!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Fantastic game.

L.A vs Chicago will be fun.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Congrats to the Hawks. Im sure the Wings feel like shit right now but they battled their way into the playoffs and to take the number 1 seed to overtime in game 7 of the 2nd round is an accomplishment given how things were looking earlier in the year.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

dem fuckin blackhawks


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Stad said:


> Wings were already losing that game lol, and that penalty shot call was legit IMO.
> 
> My OT picks:
> 
> ...


Thank me later Hawks fans.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

It's okay, LA is gonna get revenge for us <3

Kill the Shithawks!

LOL Ziggs, you don't even like the Hawks.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Bye Bye Red Wings!!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

and the Wings CHOKE away the series. it's too bad, I kind of wanted to see a Wings/Pens final, part 3, but I'll settle for the Kings repeating.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

From what I've read, LA is a bad matchup for the Hawks.

Sounds like the Kings are the favorites.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Just no Chicago plz. Fuck them.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

No to the Kings repeating. Blackhawks need to end them. Original 6 Stanley Cup with Chicago vs Boston Hopefully.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Perfect Poster said:


> Just no Chicago plz. Fuck them.


FUNK YOU


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Mikey Damage said:


> From what I've read, LA is a bad matchup for the Hawks.
> 
> Sounds like the Kings are the favorites.


Yep, and the Hawks should be embarrassed as hell that they had to go to game 7 with Detroit. They should have killed them.

I don't think LA will repeat, though, I've got a feeling about Boston.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Why is it embarrassing? The Wings were great this post season and had a 3-1 series lead. There's nothing embarrassing about the Blackhawks fighting back and winning the series, that's actually amazing. 

Hockey has upsets every year and is more unpredictable than any other sport in that regard, upsets happen all the time and whoever HOT usually gets by.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Fuck Boston (still bitter :side: )


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

PENS-HAWKS IS COMING FOLKS!!


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

What a win and what a game. I fully expect Kings/Hawks to go 7 as well.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

meh. It's the NHL playoffs. With the history of 1 seeds dropping in recent history, I'm sure the Hawks don't mind winning in 7 games.

Better than losing in 7 games. :side:


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

hoping bruins beat pens, crosby all over tsn again please no.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

No way Boston is beating Pittsburgh


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Poor Toews. To go from getting harassed by Zetterberg, now he'll have to deal with Drew Doughty. No breaks.

Though, it looks like Patrick Kane is ready to explode with points. I sense a big series from him.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Red Viper said:


> Why is it embarrassing? The Wings were great this post season and had a 3-1 series lead. There's nothing embarrassing about the Blackhawks fighting back and winning the series, that's actually amazing.
> 
> Hockey has upsets every year and is more unpredictable than any other sport in that regard, upsets happen all the time and whoever HOT usually gets by.


Because Detroit was not a very good team this year and Chicago is the #1 team in the league. Chicago was the much better team that shouldn't have had to go to game 7 to close out the Wings. Maybe not a 4 straight win, but, come on, fucking sad that they had to go to game 7. 

Detroit still should have won the last game.

Anyway, next year, plus, we will be in the same division as Toronto, so it will be even better owning their asses all year <3


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Catalanotto said:


> Because Detroit was not a very good team this year and Chicago is the #1 team in the league. Chicago was the much better team that shouldn't have had to go to game 7 to close out the Wings. Maybe not a 4 straight win, but, come on, fucking sad that they had to go to game 7.


I honestly believe that even if that is true teams play differently against different teams and the Blackhawks got a little too high after Game 1 and the Red Wings took advantage. It wasn't until Game 5 that they truly woke up and that's when they started playing like the team they were all year long.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Detroit was really good with fucking up in third periods, lol.

Oh well, no one gave us a chance and we took both teams to game 7. No shame, better luck next year.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Catalanotto said:


> Detroit was really good with fucking up in third periods, lol.
> 
> Oh well, no one gave us a chance and we took both teams to game 7. No shame, better luck next year.


Next year you guys will be fucking with the likes of Boston, Pittsburgh, Montreal and the NY Rangers. All the western teams are happy right now. Shows how damn good the Red Wings are and fucking horrible to play against.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Trying to be an unbiased fan (but maybe failing), Pittsburgh-Chicago would be the most fun to watch if you're into offense. Really, any of the potential matchups would be exciting.

In 1992, Chicago swept Edmonton and Pittsburgh swept Boston to get to the Finals. I don't see that happening this year. It would be sweet, though.

Pens over Bruins in 6. Hawks over Kings in 7. I called Pens over Hawks in 6 before the lockout so I'm sticking with it.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I love the Penguins but....Bruins in 6. 

Blackhawks in 7.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Thinking about the Hawks getting beaten in the finals is actually a very satisfying thought.

Hope that happens 

Unfortunately, for them, LA is gonna go Hawk hunting.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Finally saw the OT winner. Bad gap control by Kronwall but that probably resulted from the quick turnover after Bolland's hit, lack of backcheck from his teammates, and plain old fatigue. Puck also glanced off of Kronwall after Seabrook shot it. 

I feel bad for Kronwall. He was very good for Detroit all playoffs long.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



rbhayek said:


> Next year you guys will be fucking with the likes of Boston, Pittsburgh, Montreal and the NY Rangers. All the western teams are happy right now. Shows how damn good the Red Wings are and fucking horrible to play against.


I miss Detroit of yesteryear (Yzerman, Shanny, Fedorov, etc.), but, I like the direction the Red Wings are going. They are gonna be a good team next season. Can't wait.


All Chicago ribbing aside, they are a great team and did what was expected in this series. It's a shame they have horrible fans, though. I have a few Hawks fans on my FB and they all acted like a bunch of morons when they won. Not to get all gay and shit, but, everyone who is a fan knows what it feels like to be eliminated. I am sure the Hawks fans would not want it to be rubbed in their faces. It stings, especially when your team gets A LOT further than they were suppose to, and especially when the opposing team scored on a bad play by your team. It's disappointing, but, you get over it and look forward to next year. It's one thing to throw punches when both teams still have a chance. It's another when a team gets eliminated. I am guilty of such behaviour myself. Really uncool and I always feel bad after.

Then, you get the bandwagon fans who think they are hurting your feelings, lol. Lesson for bandwagoners: you can't hurt anyone's feelings when you don't even like the opposing team  

In the end, both teams gave a great playoff run, and the Hawks fans should really be mature enough to give credit where it is due. It's cool if you think Detroit sucks, but, they clearly proved that they don't since you had to go 7 games with them on a bad year.

Congrats


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Kings in 6, Penguins in 7


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Pittsburgh in 6, Chicago in 7.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

My thoughts on the remaining teams


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Fuck the Wings haha.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Suck it Red Wings.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

*high five* McQueen


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

F*ck you Punk and f*ck you Blackhawks. 

Damn.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

wings will be much better next season especially w/ dekeyser back.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I wonder how many people actually recognized him haha.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Torts fired. Hope he gets another job soon, need those sportscentre lulz.

Quite interesting that the 4 finalists are the last 4 Cup winners. The more that changes the more that stays the same. 

I got the Hawks and the Bruins and good go I hope the Hawks take it.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Kings vs Hawks = Hawks
Bruins vs Pens = some sort of biological attack that doesnt kill any1 but takes them both out for the playoffs is the only desirable outcome for me.

Hawks win cup by default


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I like the general hatred between all the fans of the Eastern Conference teams. Then again most of the people in this thread seem to be East Coast fans anyhow.

Maybe I should start trolling Dub for being a Kings fan. Not that I have a problem with the Kings but I obviously want Chicago to win, and feel they should unless we get more shitty play from the star players ala Toews' play vs Detroit in the next series.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Hawks in 6
Bruins in 7


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Boston 2013 Stanley Cup Champs, btw.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



JM said:


> Torts fired. Hope he gets another job soon, need those sportscentre lulz.
> 
> *Quite interesting that the 4 finalists are the last 4 Cup winners. * The more that changes the more that stays the same.
> 
> I got the Hawks and the Bruins and good go I hope the Hawks take it.


That's crazy haha.

Pens in 7
Blackhawks in 7

I feel each series is pretty even.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Detroit made it the last 5 years of champs (2008).

Pretty fucking awesome how that happened.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

No one care's Cat j/k 

I think the Sabres could use Tort.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Seeing as it was the last five championship teams it would be ironic if they were eliminated in the same order as well.

Of course that would mean The Kings would repeat and I don't want that.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

The Pens need to win for Iginla.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Nah fuck anyone associated with The Flames


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Rangers are apparently considering MOOSE as their coach.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

^ HOLY FUCK


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

That would be pretty cool.



> Nah fuck anyone associated with The Flames


He's a Penguin not a Flame


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Yeah but he was the star of the Flames the rest of his career.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Messier would be terrible behind the bench.

The best and most obvious choice for the Rangers is Alain Vigneault.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Fandango said:


> Messier would be terrible behind the bench.


How do you know this oh wise one?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Pens in 5.

Malkin and Crosby go off.

Pens win Cup in 7.

Fleury gets amnesty'd after the season.

EDIT - DAT 2 YEAR AGO PROPHECY!

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/9639543-post1128.html


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

With Vokoun around for one more year, I think Fleury gets another chance next year. The guy has always let in some bad goals but at least in 2008 and 2009, he made huge saves. These last two years, he hasn't made big saves and let in bad goals.

But, that whole situation can wait until after this playoffs. I'm really excited for the last three series and not just because my team is in it. Should be some great hockey.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Maelstrom21 said:


> With Vokoun around for one more year, I think Fleury gets another chance next year. The guy has always let in some bad goals but at least in 2008 and 2009, he made huge saves. These last two years, he hasn't made big saves and let in bad goals.
> 
> But, that whole situation can wait until after this playoffs. I'm really excited for the last three series and not just because my team is in it. Should be some great hockey.


Fleury's gotta go and it has nothing to do with quality of play, it's just the fact that it's gonna be way too hard for him to bounce back from this mentally. I don't wanna see this team turn into the Canucks where they're too afraid to let go of their "ace" goalie. Start next season with Vokoun and Hartzell with Hartzell taking over the full time job in 2 years.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Yeah i wanna see how Hartzell fairs next year as well in a backup role.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Awesome thank you from some Detroit players, but, really, they need to be thanked for a fucking amazing playoff run.







ZETTERBERG


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

The Hawks are way too soft to win the cup. Can't even get out of their own zone with all this pressure from the Kings. All the shots they get aren't shots they'll beat Quick with. GOTTA GET CLOSER THAN THE BLUE LINE.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

O RLY?

Wait till the game plays out man, and even so its game 1.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Today's Pens/Bruins game reminded me of the Canucks/Bruins series. Pens were outplaying the Bruins, but then the B's got under their skin and they took over the game. 

Frustration got the best of the Canucks in their series and if the Penguins want to win this one, they should stop trying to play Bruins hockey.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Fandango said:


> Today's Pens/Bruins game reminded me of the Canucks/Bruins series. Pens were outplaying the Bruins, but then the B's got under their skin and they took over the game.
> 
> Frustration got the best of the Canucks in their series and if the Penguins want to win this one, they should stop trying to play Bruins hockey.


This.

However, I will say this, it was crucial for the Pens to have a game like this because they needed to show the Bruins that they aren't afraid of them and can match up with their physical play. I think Crosby getting in Chara's face is gonna be something this team rallies around, honestly.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

No matter who wins the Pens/Bruins series, it's going to be a fun series to watch. It's already reminding of the Canucks/Bruins Stanley Cup series with the bad blood starting to boil between the two teams. I expect the Pens to go back to their style of play in Game 2 but if they continue to play the Bruins style of game like they did in Game 1, they are in trouble. And if you are the Bruins, you want that to happen for you to have the best chance to win the series.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

One game went as I wanted it to, with Boston blanking the ****** Pens. Suck it, Crybaby.

The Chicago game didn't go as I wanted it to, however, the thought of the Blackhawks getting in the finals, going to game 7, and being eliminated in OT is a much more satisfying thought.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I'm not all that worried about losing game 1, i thought the Pens controlled play for the first 2 periods and then came out flat in the 3rd. Bruins got awfully lucky on a few plays as well as it was just one of those nights where the puck wouldn't go in the net. They will bounce back tomorrow and win though.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

This Chicago game is not going well already.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

umad, CAT?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Hawks couldn't have started that game any better than they did. (Y)


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



El Conquistador said:


> umad, CAT?


Nope.


Chicago is a fantastic team, just disappointing that they are winning. We need some sweet revenge and if LA can't do it, Boston will in the finals


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Malkin laying a beat down on Bergeron :lmao.

Hawks offense is too much for the Kings. Quick just got pulled. I think this is the end of the Kings reign as champs.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Catalanotto said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> Chicago is a fantastic team, just disappointing that they are winning. We need some sweet revenge and if LA can't do it, *Boston will in the finals*


Nope.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

One could say about the Kings pulling their goalie... that was Quick.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I'm glad I was wrong about the Kings being a problem for the Hawks.

Hawks. wens


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Mikey Damage said:


> I'm glad I was wrong about the Kings being a problem for the Hawks.
> 
> Hawks. wens


The Blues had the Kings down 2-0 too.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



bacardimayne said:


> The Blues had the Kings down 2-0 too.


Hawks are a whole different beast than the Blues.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Stad said:


> Nope.


Yes. Unfortunately.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*










I laughed.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

That is pretty great.

JM will you get a Penguins logo tramp stamp if the beat the Bruins?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I'd consider it. I will be forever indebted to whoever eliminated the Bruins from the playoffs. Whether it be the Penguins, Kings or Hawks. Sadly I think I'm going to have to suffer through another Bruins cup final appearance. Hopefully they don't win this time around...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

This ones better.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



JM said:


> I'd consider it. I will be forever indebted to whoever eliminated the Bruins from the playoffs. Whether it be the Penguins, Kings or Hawks. Sadly I think I'm going to have to suffer through another Bruins cup final appearance. Hopefully they don't win this time around...


Don't worry brother.

The Hawks got this shit. 

I really hope The Hawks sweep LA so I can berate DubC for his team not only losing, but not even being able to win a game since he likes to think insulting The Wild gets me mad, and well The Wild at least won one game.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Boston scores first blood. They can't let themselves think the have the game in the bag though. Even winning the first 2 on the road isn't anythin. The Spurs and Rockets both beat each other on the road in the first 4 games of the series, so anything is possible in sports.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

lol @ the Penguins, 3-0 still the 1st


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Penguins going to be swept. :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

:lmao I will be one happy man when Fleury is off this team.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

lol @ Pittsburgh getting a goal and losing it right back 12 seconds later. They need to give up and let Boston sweep so we can get to our Chicago/Boston finals more quickly. Kings can go ahead and win a game though, give us more rest.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Nice to see this year's Stanley Cup champs slapping around the Pens.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

That second Marchand goal marks the pace that Bostons going to set.. Pittsburgh wont have an opportunity to breath


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Stad said:


> Nope.


WHAT WERE YOU SAYING AGAIN, SON?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

:lmao @ stad


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

if Pens lose this series than LOL. They made another super team, that won't last because of salary cap issues, and they're going to lose again. Apparently having a great top 9 isn't enough. :lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Join me in the land of golf, Stad.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

LOL fuck you guys. This series is far from over yet. Although after this game i'm having my doubts, Pens can easily win both in Boston though.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Red Viper said:


> if Pens lose this series than LOL. They made another super team, that won't last because of salary cap issues, and they're going to lose again. Apparently having a great top 9 isn't enough. :lmao


When was their first "super" team?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

their 2008/2009 teams were stacked.

Having Crosby/Malkin on your team automatically makes it stacked, come on.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I'm guessing 07/08 when they traded for Hossa then lost. Not like the trade hurt them any though as they won the next year...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Red Viper said:


> their 2008/2009 teams were stacked.
> 
> Having Crosby/Malkin on your team automatically makes it stacked, come on.


Those teams weren't stacked lol, go look at the line-ups. The difference is they actually had a system in place when Therrien was the coach, the system was still in place when DB took over half way through the season in 09. Ever since then they have no structure, they are simply a run n gun team. I'm not even sure DB will be the coach next season if they end up losing this series. He doesn't do match-ups in the playoffs and has no idea what to do with the lines.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Pens line-up in 09 when they won the cup.

Chris Kunitz - Sidney Crosby - Bill Guerin
Ruslan Fedotenko - Evgeni Malkin - Max Talbot
Matt Cooke - Jordan Staal - Tyler Kennedy
Pascal Dupuis - Craig Adams - Miroslav Satan

Brooks Orpik - Sergei Gonchar
Mark Eaton - Kris Letang
Hal Gill - Rob Scuderi

Check out that all-star line-up!!:lmao


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Stad said:


> LOL fuck you guys. This series is far from over yet. Although after this game i'm having my doubts, Pens can easily win both in Boston though.


Easily win both in Boston? Dude, they couldn't even 'easily' score a GOAL in Pittsburgh!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

To be frank, having Malkin and Crosby on the same team automatically makes that team a contender.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Stad said:


> LOL fuck you guys. This series is far from over yet. Although after this game i'm having my doubts, Pens can *easily* win both in Boston though.


:vince2


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Rockstar said:


> Easily win both in Boston? Dude, they couldn't even 'easily' score a GOAL in Pittsburgh!


I'm saying if they play to what they're capable of, they still have a chance to win this series. It's 2-0, not 4-0.



Fandango said:


> To be frank, having Malkin and Crosby on the same team automatically makes that team a contender.


Yeah you're right but they can only do so much. Fedotenko and Talbot aren't exactly solid top 6 wingers lol. The team this year is miles ahead of that one on paper. Like i said, a lot of it has to do with DB, he's a horrible coach.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Pens have been crap in Games 1 and 2. No discipline. Mental breakdowns. Soft goals. It's almost the 2012 Flyers series all over again except a spastic Ilya Bryzgalov isn't playing for the opposition to keep the games close.

Blame can be placed on every player on the Pittsburgh roster but there's three guys I would single out for being the most disappointing: Crosby, Letang, and Iginla. Crosby has set the tone in being at least partially responsible for both of Boston's first goals. He's also been distracted from his game and playing recklessly. Letang is also reckless and has been a turnover machine. Iginla may have picked up some points but his impact on the Pens run thus far has been minimal at best. I have always been an Iggy fan but now he looks slow and has not looked comfortable at all since his trade to the Pens.

I'm upset at Fleury for hurting his trade value. I'm only kind of kidding about that.

All that being said, it takes 4 to win a series and with the talent the Pens have they are capable of reeling off 4 straight. I'm cautiously optimistic. I'm worried because Boston is very good. It's like the Pens have become the 2011 Canucks overnight: an emotionally fragile goalie, a coach who doesn't seem to really have control, and players who are brand names that are not producing to the degree of that name recognition.

Oh, and the Hawks look good.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Yeah, Crosby has been hot trash through these first 2 games. I thought he was worse tonight then he was in game 1. He had so many turnovers lol, probably one of the worst games i have ever seen him play. I wonder if he's playing through any injuries at all??


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

lol Crosby is -4 in the playofffs. LEL.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

What does LEL mean?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Maelstrom21 said:


> It's like the Pens have become the 2011 Canucks overnight: *an emotionally fragile goalie*, a coach who doesn't seem to really have control, and players who are brand names that are not producing to the degree of that name recognition.


Except Luongo was able to single handedly steal three games (2 shutouts) at home, something neither Fleury, Vokoun, or the Pens as a whole have been able to do in Pittsburgh for the first two games.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Fandango said:


> Except Luongo was able to single handedly steal three games (2 shutouts) at home, something neither Fleury, Vokoun, or the Pens as a whole have been able to do in Pittsburgh for the first two games.


Good point.

Luongo was good at home and when not playing in Chicago or Boston during that run. Fleury has been awful everywhere. Vokoun has ranged from slightly above average to below average. Neither gets a lot of help from the Pens D which has been undisciplined and inconsistent. The forwards have also been a trainwreck in the defensive zone. Some of the disarray in coverage wouldn't be seen on a lot of midget teams and it would most certainly get the offending parties benched.

Stad mentioned it above, the Pens are poorly coached if coached at all. When players make mistakes there's no recourse. Letang has been abysmal with turnovers and positioning all playoffs and hasn't missed a single shift. Malkin took a couple horrible penalties against New York and nothing. Bylsma also has his favorites that never come out of the lineup (I'm looking at you, Craig Adams) and guys he shoehorns in whenever he can despite their obvious medicore play (take a bow, Deryk Engelland).


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Ready for the Hawks to go up 3-0 tonight.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Good point.
> 
> Luongo was good at home and when not playing in Chicago or Boston during that run. Fleury has been awful everywhere. Vokoun has ranged from slightly above average to below average. Neither gets a lot of help from the Pens D which has been undisciplined and inconsistent. The forwards have also been a trainwreck in the defensive zone. Some of the disarray in coverage wouldn't be seen on a lot of midget teams and it would most certainly get the offending parties benched.
> 
> Stad mentioned it above, the Pens are poorly coached if coached at all. When players make mistakes there's no recourse. Letang has been abysmal with turnovers and positioning all playoffs and hasn't missed a single shift. Malkin took a couple horrible penalties against New York and nothing. Bylsma also has his favorites that never come out of the lineup (I'm looking at you, Craig Adams) and guys he shoehorns in whenever he can despite their obvious medicore play (take a bow, Deryk Engelland).


Yeah it's absolutely mind boggling how Adams never comes out, i think he leaves him in just for the sole fact of the PK. Despres should of played over Engo last night. DB getting canned is what i want the most this offseason regardless of what happens the rest of these playoffs.

Also, how ridiculous was it that he paired up Murray-Engo last night? Quite possibly the slowest pairing in the league?? :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

League and NHLPA have agreed to mandatory visors. FINALLY.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I'm okay with the grandfathering in of visors but they still aren't a cure-all for the face and eye injuries. Remember Crosby had a visor on when he took the puck to face that broke his jaw. Step in the right direction though.

I wonder how this will effect fighting and the rules as it relates to visors.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

BOUT TIME.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Suspension coming for Keith IMO.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Yes, YES, finally, the Kings are fucking winning. Now hold on to that lead and then win 3 more times.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Didn't the stars change their jerseys only a couple years ago?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Pretty sure they did around '09 yeah. They change them again? Their Jersey's are boring as fuck anyways so I don't care.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



McQueen said:


> Pretty sure they did around '09 yeah. They change them again? Their Jersey's are boring as fuck anyways so I don't care.


Yeah they did and so did the Canes as well. Both are ugly as fuck IMO, especially the Canes.

Stars:









Canes:









Look how high the logo is on the Canes jersey's :lmao


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Great to see the Kings make it a series. Pens turn tonight. If they can make it through the first minute without allowing a goal, it's already better than Game 2.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Bold prediction - Boston in five

Game 3 - 4-2 Boston
Game 4 - 3-2 Pittsburg
Game 5 - 4-1 Boston


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Well that didn't take long :lol


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I expected Marchand to score on that partial break but he did not of course.

Ugh I don't really care about the remainder of the playoffs.. Unfortunetly

Overtime night change that. Going old school in my picks, Iginla/Jagr


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

What a fucking game! Still not over!


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

looks like i can bring out my broom, lets hope at least, this just shows no matter how stacked your team is, they can still lose.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Good riddance to the overrated Penguins.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

YES YES YES. :lmao

this makes me particularly happy since all my cousins and friends thought they were a lock to win the cup. AINT NO LOCKS IN HOCKEY.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Holy fuck. I never really watch hockey but that game was sick.

Bruins being my home team and my irrational hate for all Pennsylvania teams fueled me through that.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

ugh, bruins won again

I swear, if they win this year i'll murder a small child of undetermined ethnicity.


----------



## PHEN0M (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Motherfucking Bruinssssss


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I want to see Iginla get his Stanley Cup this year, but that won't be happening the way things are going. 

If the Penguins had played better in games 1 and 2, the Bruins would probably only be up 2-1 in the series. I say probably, because the Bruins have been playing great, so they could still be up 3-0. The first two games the Penguins played like crap, and didn't deserve to win. You just can't do that and expect to win.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Full marks to the Bruins. They pushed back all night and great plays by both Marchand and Bergeron on the winning goal. Jagr certainly seemed to hook Malkin to get the puck up to Marchand. In the regular season or in regulation, that's a penalty. Regardless, Boston is formidable. Tuukka Rask has made me a believer. He's been great. The Boston D also blocks so many shots and shuts down the area around the net very well.

This is simply not the Pens series. The three posts in Game 1 were huge. Tonight, they had 4 posts. It's just not in the cards. Their defense and goaltending are both fatally flawed. Iginla is a great player but he doesn't fit in.

Bylsma may get fired which I'm fine with. The nucleus is fine. Decisions have to be made on Fleury and Letang for the long-term. Letang had a rough playoffs but I think he's a game changer and they try to work out a long term deal with him. Fleury really could go either way. I personally think his confidence is shot but he's going to get another chance next year.


----------



## PHEN0M (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Letang played phenomenal from Period 2 on, the rest of the series oh my fucking god.

Cannot knock the penguins in the slightest tonight, they threw every single punch they could, the bruins were just able to sustain themselves till the end. It makes me feel a whole lot about the Bruins the rest of the way.

Rask has been stupid good, almost historically good this series, the posts have been awful friendly too, but if someone told me before the ECF he would face 100+ shots in the first 3 games against the Pens, and only let in 2, I would have had them institutionalized.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

As a Leafs fan, when the Bruins won game 7, it was obviously a huge loss. Fast forward to now, it makes you feel better about your team knowing that they were the only team that looked like they could really eliminate the Bruins. The Leafs are a lot better than a lot of people give them credit for. If they would have beat the Bruins, I think they could very well be facing the Pens too, probably not beating them 3-0, but I think they could be in the finals. 

If the Leafs would have ended up against a team other than the Bruins in the first round, I still think they would have at least made it to the second round, especially since they would have ended up against the Habs if not the Bruins.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Don't be delusional please. The Maple Leafs matched up well with the Bruins and got some breaks. Just because they did well against the Bruins doesn't mean they would have had the same success as they've had, it actually means very little. Being able to beat one team doesn't mean you can beat another.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Magic said:


> Don't be delusional please. The Maple Leafs matched up well with the Bruins and got some breaks. Just because they did well against the Bruins doesn't mean they would have had the same success as they've had, it actually means very little. Being able to beat one team doesn't mean you can beat another.


I think they would've beat the Rangers too. I'm pretty sure they would've beaten the Habs too, especially considering how the Habs played in the playoffs and how well the Leafs did against them in the regular season.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I never seen a team hit so many posts, just no luck whatsoever. Full marks to the Bruins though. It would be funny if the Pens came back n won 4 straight just like our farm team did to theirs :lmao. Wishful thinking though.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

props to the bruins, they have been playing really well, going game 7 against leafs, sweeping rangers, and now a potential chance to sweep the pens. i said before i think the west will win but looking at boston, i think they have a chance against either hawks or kings.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Looks like it's going to be an all original 6 Stanley Cup Finals.

First time since 1979.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

HOSS A BOSS


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Let's go Bruins, close this out!


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Iginla could have went to Boston. 

Oh well, if it does end up being Chicago facing Boston, we're going to be in for a great series.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

At least now the Canucks aren't the only team to be swept this year :lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

RIP Stad. Poor guy probably just drank poison.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

the absence of stad in this thread is a good thing.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Wonder how much Iginla is kicking himself right now.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Can't fucking wait for Boston to own Chicago.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Keep waiting Cat cause that shit ain't happening this year.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Since when were you a Chi fan?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Pittsburgh got swept. 

Fucking love it. Not a huge Bruins guy, but I like them 100 times more than I like the Penguins.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Catalanotto said:


> Since when were you a Chi fan?


Since I was born there about 29 years ago.

as far as NHL goes though i'm usually forced to watch Wild games since I live in Minnesota and don't have the NHL package or anything.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I thought you only followed the Wild.


Anyway, can't fucking wait for Boston to own Chicago.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I keep up with Chicago best I can which is difficult given how Hockey is treated by out of market TV networks.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

If RASK plays like he did in the Pens series. Then, HOLY FUCK! we might have the best series EVER!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

If we get a Bruins-Kings final I probably won't watch it. It'll be a complete trap fest with both teams just collapsing in front of their goalie with a max of one goal being scored a game.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Well this has been fun.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

lol, imagine if the Hawks stanley cup final game is on June 16th. Sure, it's a diff arena than WWE Payback, but will lots of people even show up to the WWE event with stanley cup finals happening like 30 mins from there.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

CLUTCH KINGS.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

nothing better than overtime playoff hockey


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Bruins over Hawks in six.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Bye Bye Kings!!!! Hahahahahahaha.

Bruins in 6.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Bruins in 6. 

I'm now asking my friend, who is a Canucks fan, who he thinks will win. He refuses to answer, lol.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

lol

Game 1 is in Chicago on Wednesday.
Game 2 is in Chicago on Saturday
WWE Payback is in Chicago on Sunday

The world does revolve around CM Punk lol


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Hatrick Kane. wens


Hawks in 5. :kobe3


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Champ said:


> the absence of stad in this thread is a good thing.


Hey hey now.... i'm here lol.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Anyways, i got the Hawks in 6. Series should be a dandy though.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Don't really care for either team but I'll root for Tuukka and say Bruins will win it in 5.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Bruins in 5

This is the first Original 6 finals match up since 1979, so much history here! 30 combined finals appearances, 4th and 5th most all time (hint, the top 6 all-time are all the Original 6 teams)


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Stad said:


> Hey hey now.... i'm here lol.


Sure did swap that Pens avy/sig out real quick. :ti

I'm thinking Bruins in 6 or 7. Should be a hell of a series.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I got the Bruins in 6. While I don't expect the Bruins to stop the top players of the Hawks like they did to the Pens top players, I think they will contain them enough to win the series. Either way, it's going to be a good series.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Bruins are winning this series, but it going the distance. 

Im going to venture to say that Patty Kane got completely fucking hammered last night..


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

This cup final is basically a worst case scenario for a Canucks fan. I have no idea to cheer for.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Definitely not cheering for either of them lol. 

I just hope they beat the holy hell out of eachother in the process. 










Oh and Boston's winning this.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



PF69 said:


> I got the Bruins in 6. While I don't expect the Bruins to stop the top players of the Hawks like they did to the Pens top players, I think they will contain them enough to win the series. Either way, it's going to be a good series.


The fuck dude where you been.

Hawks in 7. It going to be a tough series for either team, personal bias i'm pulling for the Hawks but happier that if they have to lose in the finals its not too Pittsburgh.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I've let the Penguins loss stew for a little bit so I'm venturing back to this thread. I'm in line with a lot of what I see here. I like the Bruins in 6. I think the Blackhawks coaching staff will do more to get their stars in advantageous spots than the Pens did and it should be an entertaining series. The Bruins commitment to D is just unreal. The Hawks will get frustrated but be able to steal a couple games on the way.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



McQueen said:


> The fuck dude where you been.
> 
> Hawks in 7. It going to be a tough series for either team, personal bias i'm pulling for the Hawks but happier that if they have to lose in the finals its not too Pittsburgh.


I was on a 6 month sabbatical of porn watching.:yum:

But seriously, just doing my own thing for a while. Nice to pop back in. As for the series, it's going to be a long, physical demanding series. Going to be fun to watch. That's for sure.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Word is PK Subban is the Norris winner. Sweet!


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I am a massive Blackhawks fan but if they have to lose to anyone in the finals, I'd be glad that it was Boston.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Subban winning the Norris means he's going to ask for $Texas for his next contract, so I'm okay with it. He really is an elite talent, I just have a hard time with him diving, arguing with teammates, and slew footing.

Rumors in Pittsburgh is that not only Dan Bylsma staying as coach but GM Ray Shero is pushing for a contract extension.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Subban winning the Norris means he's going to ask for $Texas for his next contract, so I'm okay with it. He really is an elite talent, I just have a hard time with him diving, arguing with teammates, and slew footing.
> 
> Rumors in Pittsburgh is that not only Dan Bylsma staying as coach but GM Ray Shero is pushing for a contract extension.


Everyone dives to get a call their way in the league and he only yelled at Pacioretty when Pacioretty gave him a suicide pass just a few games after Eller was taken out of the playoffs. A lot of the stuff that goes on around Subban is highly exaggerated and turns a non-issue into something.

As for his next contract, he deserves every penny. I'd guess 8 years, 6-7.5 mil per.

Bylsma extended for another two years. I'm shocked, to say the least.

As for the finals, my prediction - Hawks in 7. It's going to be a damn good series and I can't wait.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Maelstrom21 said:


> *Subban winning the Norris means he's going to ask for $Texas for his next contract,* so I'm okay with it. He really is an elite talent, I just have a hard time with him diving, arguing with teammates, and slew footing.
> 
> Rumors in Pittsburgh is that not only Dan Bylsma staying as coach but GM Ray Shero is pushing for a contract extension.


That's only reason i didn't want Letang to win lol. I'm happy he didn't.

I'm not even gonna bother talking about the Bylsma extension because everyone already knows my thoughts on it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

ALMOST SHOWTIME


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Only got into NHL the last couple of months through a friend in Boston but have been enjoying it so much. Obviously I'm supporting the Bruins. Pain in the arse being British and having to stay up all night to watch the game live but I'm fucking hardcore and its worth it! Got the cider going down my gullet and well up for this. Go Bruins!


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Puck Drop coming up Lets go Bruins from a devils fan. bring the cup back to the east.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I really don't care the outcome of this series so I'm hoping for some good hockey.. I think Boston is taking it in seven although


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Hawks appear to be much faster than the Bruins.

Except on that 3rd goal. JFC, ripped.

Bruins take game one, but the Hawks had their chances. Game two just became enormous for the Hawks. Must win.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Mikey Damage said:


> Hawks appear to be much faster than the Bruins.
> 
> Except on that 3rd goal. JFC, ripped.
> 
> Bruins take game one, but the Hawks had their chances. Game two just became enormous for the Hawks. Must win.


What are you talking about? They're down by one goal with 10 minutes left, plenty of time. Not saying they'll win, just saying, don't count them out.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

My prediction I made is becoming a reality. 4-3 Chicago in OT


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Rockstar, Didn't forsee those two goals from the Hawks when i made that post. 

Hawks look like a clearly superior team.

Hawks in four is still on. wens


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Don't listen to Mikey. Hes a fake Chicago fan.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Mikey Damage said:


> Rockstar, Didn't forsee those two goals from the Hawks when i made that post.
> 
> Hawks look like a clearly superior team.
> 
> Hawks in four is still on. wens


Obviously not. Did anyone "forsee" them? No. It's just not smart to count a team out with so much time left. Anything can happen, especially in the Stanley Cup finals.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

game 1 going to overtime.

life is good


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

This game has been really fun to watch. I'm hoping they can keep this pace for a few more games and i'll be happy no matter who wins.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

OOOOOH OVERTIME!

:mark:

unk4


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Sharp
Horton


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Shots over the final 40:

Hawks 31 Bruins 14

Hawks need to win this one with this kind of domination.

edit: It's true. I'm not really a Hawks fan, just want them to win since they are CHICAGO. And I enjoyed them beating the Wings, Kings, and now hopefully the Bruins.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Bruins only had two really good looks but I thought the Hawks would have scored by now they've got so many shots on goal.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Oh man, too many men on the ice in ovetime? Ouch, Hawks.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

What a dumbass penalty to get and Bruins already scored on a power play this game.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

GREAT CHANCE THERE! Bruins are going ballistic, tons of chances.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

3 shots on goal but the Hawks cleared it twice and killed the power play.
Chicago just had a good chance.

Will this go to shoot outs?

3 good shots there! How did Crawford stop those?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Will be disappointing if Chicago wins.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Hawks dodge the bullet, not without a couple close calls.

I'm listening to the Chicago feed and they said Horton went off injured? That's not a good thing for Boston.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

THIS FUCKIN' GAME, AHHHHHH!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Bruins are having by far and away the superior OT. I hope they win. They look like they really want it more.
Bruins closed strong with some good shots but nope. 2nd Overtime!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

This game showing why Hockey is the greatest sport on the planet.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

double overtime. even better.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Bruins were bosses in the first OT. They just dominated. Surprised they didn't win it.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I'm choosing Chara now since Horton is hurt.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Mikey Damage said:


> Shots over the final 40:
> 
> Hawks 31 Bruins 14
> 
> ...


They didn't actually beat the Wings, though, the refs handed them game 6. The only people who will disagree with that are the ones riding the Hawks' dicks.

If Detroit got out fairly, I wouldn't be bitter, however, they did not, therefore, I hope Boston crushes Gaycago, just like all my Maple Geeks friends want Gaycago to destroy the Bruins.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Could this OT end without a score?

The goals made almost 50 saves a piece, they've got to be wiped.
Bruins are playing bad without Horton.

Blackhawks just won the last two face offs.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Fuck. Hawks in trouble with this penalty.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Second too many men on the ice penalty for the Blackhawks? C'mon!
Pay attention!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Refresh my memory, what happened in game six of the Wings series?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

If Quenneville was the Pens coach, he would have gotten a 2 year extension after a pair of too many men on the ice penalties.

Fresh ice to start the period on the power play will be huge for Boston. Huge.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

HIT THE POST! FUCK!

Blackhawks got a penalty shot on something that should have been a 2 minute.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I fucking hate Lucic


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

What a fucking game, i'm loving this as a neutral fan.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

7th longest in finals history!

:mark:


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Doc Emrick is trending right now on Twitter lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Doc Emrick is trending, elevated in popularity, soaring in notoriety, going down in e-history, gaining Twitter infamy,
using a thesaurus to describe floridly how he is performing masterfully on Twitter, skyrocketing in hash tag mentions...


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I love Doc. I wish he was the voice of Canada instead of America. He can make the most boring game sound awesome so I can only imagine what he's like right now.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Penalty killed. Disaster averted, Pt. 2. No more too many men on the ice penalties guys.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

with the way these two are playing, they're on pace to go longer than


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I hope we get a clean ending like Primeau's goal. Soemthing tells me it's going to be a scramble where a puck squirts out and someone finishes.

Good things these teams have an extra day off before the next game, they'll need it.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

not sure how old you are maelstrom, but I'm guessing you weren't exactly a fan of that primeau goal at the time.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Blackhawks won on a deflection.
Fuck.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Fucking awesome game.

I laughed pretty hard when they started playing 2 Minutes to Midnight at the arena at 11:58


----------



## staycold (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Incredible game.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

What a fucking lame ending.

Next game is Saturday, GO BRUINS

Not a fan of either team, just want the Hawks to get buried.

A guy on a wrestling forum I used to go to is a 'religious fan of both teams' LOLOL NICE BANDWAGONING


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

That has to be pretty deflating for the Bruins


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

You could see how pissed Boston was when they were skating off.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I don't think so. Game in CHicago, two days to recover. Boston is pros, they'll be fine. 

If anything, Boston will be bothered by their blown chances. Up 3-1 with 10 minutes left, or the 29 shots on goal in the OTs.

They were kings during the OTs. Lots of chances. That's probably going to hurt a bit, but overall, it won't matter. Game 2 is a new game.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Shaw gets the goal and says the F word on National TV. Solid night for him.



Champ said:


> not sure how old you are maelstrom, but I'm guessing you weren't exactly a fan of that primeau goal at the time.


Not at all. Time and a couple series wins over the Flyers have healed those wounds for the most part but at the time....devastated. Stayed up late to watch and had to go to school the next day. I actually went to Game 6 when Bob Boughner knocked out Primeau. That was very scary. You could tell Primeau was out cold before he hit the ice.


----------



## shawnmichaelsisgod (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

What a fucking incredible game, not a huge fan of either team but that was edge of your seat stuff. 

Can't wait to see how Bruins respond in Game 2.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Fuck me, knew this was going to happen. A team was going to get all the shots on goal and outplay the other but the other team would luck
into a goal. Still got Bruins in 7.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

THANK FUCKING GOD.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

One of the greatest games I've ever watched tbh. Go Boston.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



JM said:


> THANK FUCKING GOD.












Dat Stashe!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



SPCDRI said:


> Fuck me, knew this was going to happen.* A team was going to get all the shots on goal* and outplay the other but the other team would luck
> into a goal. Still got Bruins in 7.


uhhhhh Hawks outshot the Bruins...and even then, shots were pretty much close enough to where it wasnt considered "one team outplaying the other"

If one team was outplaying the other, this game wouldnt have gone three overtimes.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Last nights game was an absolute classic. One of the best games I can remember watching in a long time, and the long overtime made it even better. The goal at 1am on the dot was awesome, double deflection, the only way they were going to get the puck past one of the goaltenders. Awesome game and glad the Hawks came out on top! Hopefully the series goes the distance with more games like that. I can't wait until Saturday!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

It was obviously a great game but my hatred for the Bruins and a game of theirs being anything but a blow out for the opposing team clouds my opinion on such things. I hope this is a sweep, I really do. 

#AnyoneButTheBruins


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



JM said:


> It was obviously a great game but my hatred for the Bruins and a game of theirs being anything but a blow out for the opposing team clouds my opinion on such things. I hope this is a sweep, I really do.
> 
> #AnyoneButTheBruins


I usually feel the same way, but I think this is the only time I actually want a Bruins series to go the distance and doesn't see them get immediately eliminated.



But Hawks better win in the end.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I went out last night and missed the game so when i got home and saw it went to 3 overtimes my jaw dropped and i immediately punched myself in the very same dropped jaw for missing a classic like that.

As far as who wins the series, as a Leafs fan im fine either way, because if the Bruins win i can say only the champs could beat the Leafs and if the Hawks win im also good with that because fuck boston.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

What a crazy ass game last night, i can't imagine being a Bruins or Blackhawks fan watching that game and having a mild heart attack.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Ring General Daniels said:


> What a crazy ass game last night, i can't imagine being a Bruins or Blackhawks fan watching that game and having a mild heart attack.





I don't want to talk about it. I nearly threw my laptop across the room on mistake. (I'm a Hawks fan)


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



jerichosjacket said:


> As far as who wins the series, as a Leafs fan im fine either way, because if the Bruins win i can say only the champs could beat the Leafs and if the Hawks win im also good with that because fuck boston.


My thoughts exactly. I'll be happy either way, but at the same time I'll be a little bit pissed either way.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

While we wait for another game and the official awards announcements, finally some good news from the Penguins with the re-signing of Evgeni Malkin. The first elite player to re-sign under the new CBA (that I can recall). 9.5 over 8 years is very reasonable for a guy with his resume.

Now the next move for the Penguins is Kris Letang and following his lackluster playoff and supposed demands of 7-8 years and 7 million, I could see a trade coming.

And for the Awards Predictions...

Full list of nominees here: http://www.nhl.com/ice/page.htm?id=89050

Messier Leadership- Daniel Alfredsson
Adams- Paul McLean
Lady Byng- Martin St. Louis
Selke- Patrice Bergeron
Masterton- Josh Harding
GM- Marc Bergevin
Hart- Alex Ovechkin
Lindsay- Sidney Crosby
Vezina- Sergei Bobrovsky
Norris- PK Subban (cheating a little with that one)
Calder- Brandon Saad


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

You have to wonder if the new Malkin contract is going to create a rift in the Penguins locker room. Still a discount though because a desperate team like the Leafs or Rangers would have easily thrown him $11M+


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Fandango said:


> You have to wonder if the new Malkin contract is going to create a rift in the Penguins locker room. Still a discount though because a desperate team like the Leafs or Rangers would have easily thrown him $11M+


I doubt it. Sure Malkin has a larger cap hit, but when you look at both contracts in their entirety, Crosby is still getting more money.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



> Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie 45m
> With Alain Vigneault withdrawing himself from DAL job, expectation is he has an offer to coach NYR tho no one has officially confirmed that.


Can't say I didn't see that coming


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Not sure how Alain Vigneault is going to do in New York. I think he's a decent coach and all but the expectations are high. They were in Vancouver, too. I wonder if Brad Richards stays? If Dallas is serious about making Tortorella their coach, I could see a weird reunion between a bought out Richards and Torts in Dallas. Hockey is strange sometimes.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Well it's official now. Rangers fans will be very happy with AV as head coach. He's the polar opposite of Torts. The guy is very calm in front of the media and behind the bench, he will be a breath of fresh air. The Rangers have quite a few good defensive forwards and a solid defense with a great goalie. They will excel under AV. 

Unfortunately he went way past his expiry date in Vancouver. The players tuned him out, but he's a Jack Adams winner and has pioneered a number of aspects of coaching that others are now starting to use.

And people were saying Messier was going to be head coach... :lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

this game feels like we're going to triple-ot again :mark:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I feel that, that was a goal tender interference


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Blackhawks are so good.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Toews and Hortan are my OT picks..


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

This series is incredible. Looks like a 7'er to me.

These teams look so even. Great series on tap.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Ovi winning the hart made me :mark: tbh. I really hope he continues playing well next season and can utilize his talents to their potential so the best player in the world can be debateable again.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Magic said:


> Ovi winning the hart made me :mark: tbh. I really hope he continues playing well next season and can utilize his talents to their potential so the best player in the world can be debateable again.


Meh. Still think Sid should of won, if he doesn't get his jaw broken he wins in a landslide, congrats to Ovie though. Sid won the Lindsay anyway so i'm not complaining. Hopefully Ovie will actually show up for the whole season next year.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Ovechkin shouldn't have won MVP. Play like shit the first 3 months then show up in the 4th doesn't make you MVP. Crosby shouldn't have won it either. The only candidate that played great CONSISTENTLY all year was Tavares. 

And the Pens seem destined to become the Canucks of the East. You don't stack the team the way Shero did, get swept then make ZERO changes. Fleury and Bylsma both should've been shown the door (Bylsma more so than Fleury). Also, Malkin's outrageous contract WILL comeback to haunt this franchise. I've been a Pens fan my entire life and I really don't like where this franchise is headed.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



-Mystery- said:


> Ovechkin shouldn't have won MVP. Play like shit the first 3 months then show up in the 4th doesn't make you MVP. Crosby shouldn't have won it either. The only candidate that played great CONSISTENTLY all year was Tavares.
> 
> And the Pens seem destined to become the Canucks of the East. You don't stack the team the way Shero did, get swept then make ZERO changes. Fleury and Bylsma both should've been shown the door (Bylsma more so than Fleury). Also, Malkin's outrageous contract WILL comeback to haunt this franchise. I've been a Pens fan my entire life and I really don't like where this franchise is headed.


How is his contract outrageous?? He makes 800k more than his current contract and when it kicks in the cap will be going up again, what did you expect to sign him for?? any team in the league would kill to have Malkin on their team for that price.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Stad said:


> How is his contract outrageous?? He makes 800k more than his current contract and when it kicks in the cap will be going up again, what did you expect to sign him for?? any team in the league would kill to have Malkin on their team for that price.


9.5 million is way too much when you take into consideration that Letang needs a new deal too along with other valuable pieces such as Kunitz, Dupuis and Orpik, and who knows what the cap is gonna look like this time next year. There's no guarantee it's gonna be on the rise.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



-Mystery- said:


> 9.5 million is way too much when you take into consideration that Letang needs a new deal too along with other valuable pieces such as Kunitz, Dupuis and Orpik, and who knows what the cap is gonna look like this time next year. There's no guarantee it's gonna be on the rise.


Letang is seeking 7-8M per, lol. That is what i call outrageous, he is def not worth that. Yeah he puts up a lot of points but his defensive play is average at best and he's god awful on the PP. If that price is true i have no problem with Shero trading him for assets. I won't be surprised if he's traded at the draft if they can't get a deal done by then since we don't even have a 1st round pick in this years draft.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Stad said:


> Letang is seeking 7-8M per, lol. That is what i call outrageous, he is def not worth that. Yeah he puts up a lot of points but his defensive play is average at best and he's god awful on the PP. If that price is true i have no problem with Shero trading him for assets. I won't be surprised if he's traded at the draft if they can't get a deal done by then since we don't even have a 1st round pick in this years draft.


Malkin's trade value far exceeds Letang's and he isn't as valuable to the team as Letang tbh. I'll take being able to resign Letang, Kunitz and Dupuis over Malkin every single day of the week and twice on Sunday.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Malkin's trade value is higher because he's a more valuable player than Letang. If Letang really wants 8 million per, that's only 1.5 less than Malkin so I don't get the argument about being able to sign Kunitz, Dupuis, and Letang over Malkin. Dupuis is going to get $3-4 per between 2-4 years. Kunitz should be able to get similar, if not more.

I'm a Letang fan. He picked up points in the playoffs but if you watched him play, he turned the puck over entirely too much and got caught out of position a lot. The Penguins have an abundance of young defensemen coming but no centers anywhere close to Malkin or Crosby or even Sutter. I would have serious reservations about giving Letang that much money long term. I think the worst thing that happened for the Penguins was how rapidly he developed offensively over the past couple years. He's priced himself out of Pittsburgh.

Also, I found it really funny that the NHL's leading scorer, MVP, and Rookie of the Year came out of the Southeast Division. You would think it was a juggernaut.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Malkin's trade value is higher because he's a more valuable player than Letang. If Letang really wants 8 million per, that's only 1.5 less than Malkin so I don't get the argument about being able to sign Kunitz, Dupuis, and Letang over Malkin. Dupuis is going to get $3-4 per between 2-4 years. Kunitz should be able to get similar, if not more.
> 
> I'm a Letang fan. He picked up points in the playoffs but if you watched him play, he turned the puck over entirely too much and got caught out of position a lot. The Penguins have an abundance of young defensemen coming but no centers anywhere close to Malkin or Crosby or even Sutter. I would have serious reservations about giving Letang that much money long term. I think the worst thing that happened for the Penguins was how rapidly he developed offensively over the past couple years. He's priced himself out of Pittsburgh.
> 
> Also, I found it really funny that the NHL's leading scorer, MVP, and Rookie of the Year came out of the Southeast Division. You would think it was a juggernaut.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Malkin's trade value is higher because he's a more valuable player than Letang. If Letang really wants 8 million per, that's only 1.5 less than Malkin so I don't get the argument about being able to sign Kunitz, Dupuis, and Letang over Malkin. Dupuis is going to get $3-4 per between 2-4 years. Kunitz should be able to get similar, if not more.
> 
> I'm a Letang fan. He picked up points in the playoffs but if you watched him play, he turned the puck over entirely too much and got caught out of position a lot. The Penguins have an abundance of young defensemen coming but no centers anywhere close to Malkin or Crosby or even Sutter. I would have serious reservations about giving Letang that much money long term. I think the worst thing that happened for the Penguins was how rapidly he developed offensively over the past couple years. He's priced himself out of Pittsburgh.
> 
> Also, I found it really funny that the NHL's leading scorer, MVP, and Rookie of the Year came out of the Southeast Division. You would think it was a juggernaut.


The point I was making is there's financially a better chance we keep Letang, Orpik, Kunitz, Dupuis as opposed to Malkin, Orpik, Kunitz, Dupuis.

Malkin turned the puck over just as much as Letang in the playoffs so I'm not sure why you bothered mentioning that. Neither played particularly well in the playoffs so the point is moot really. The offense doesn't need Malkin, the defense needs Letang. It's that simple. Nobody knows when and if those defensive prospects will be ready. We do know that Letang is ready and finding young blueliners like him isn't easy. 

Shero needs to do whatever he can to keep Letang in Pittsburgh and away from Montreal at all costs. Shero needs to get himself out from under that god awful Martin contract and amnesty him out of town in order to keep Letang.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Martin was probably our best defenseman in the regular season and playoffs lol.

Flyers just signed Streit to a four-year contract worth $5.25 million per season :lmao :lmao :lmao. Holmgren is crippling that team, won't see me complaining though.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I used to be the biggest Paul Martin basher around but the guy played stellar last year. Total 180 degree turn from the past couple years. I say let him play out his contract. That being said, I don't think Martin's trade value would be terribly high. He eats minutes and plays solid. He's still a bit overpaid, just playing much better than when he first arrived in Pittsburgh.

I agree that Malkin had turnovers in the playoffs, too, but he's not a defenseman. Forwards have a little more leeway with that stuff. Letang would turn the puck over when he was the last guy back and that's a problem. His decision making was awful. The worst part was that neither guy sat a single shift for turnovers, bad penalties, etc. That's a coaching problem but Bylsma got an extension so that's a moot point, too.

If Letang's salary ended up in the area of 6.5 per, I say bring him back. Mike Colligan wrote a very good column about Letang that is kind of the same place I was coming from: http://thehockeywriters.com/kris-letang-contract-negotiations-part-one/

I think the Pens need to get younger next year because it's time to crap or get off the pot with some of these guys. I want to see Bortuzzo, Despres, and maybe even Dumoulin or Harrington playing minutes on D. Same with Bennett in the top six up front and try out some guys like Uher, Thompson, Sill, and Payerl in the bottom six. The Pens didn't trust any of their young guys last year. Look at both Boston and Chicago, guys like Shaw, Saad, Krug in the lineup as regulars.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

no Hossa tonight for the Hawks. Ouch.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Mikey Damage said:


> no Hossa tonight for the Hawks. Ouch.


Oh wow, just read something happened in warmups? Ouch for the Hawks.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I used to be the biggest Paul Martin basher around but the guy played stellar last year. Total 180 degree turn from the past couple years. I say let him play out his contract. That being said, I don't think Martin's trade value would be terribly high. He eats minutes and plays solid. He's still a bit overpaid, just playing much better than when he first arrived in Pittsburgh.
> 
> I agree that Malkin had turnovers in the playoffs, too, but he's not a defenseman. Forwards have a little more leeway with that stuff. Letang would turn the puck over when he was the last guy back and that's a problem. His decision making was awful. The worst part was that neither guy sat a single shift for turnovers, bad penalties, etc. That's a coaching problem but Bylsma got an extension so that's a moot point, too.
> 
> ...








Ray Ferrero doesn't think too highly of Paul Martin


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Must win time for game 4 for the Hawks.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Mikey Damage said:


> Must win time for game 4 for the Hawks.


You'd think you would've learned after last time to not count a team out with so much time left. Plenty of hockey left to be played, Chicago is still in this game.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Fucking Rask. Guy is a goddamned wall.

Hawk got outplayed tonight. simply put.


----------



## PHEN0M (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

2 more. 2 fucking more. Hosea out hurt the Hawks bad tonight. They didn't have the fire and the push they had the first two games.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Boston should be up 3:0 in this series in my opinion


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Hajduk1911 said:


> Boston should be up 3:0 in this series in my opinion


They only need to win 4 out of 7 and they've got the inside track. The Bruins are very good in one goal games. You have to admire that. They are totally committed. Boston makes all the little plays correctly and with stunning efficiency.



Takers Revenge said:


> Ray Ferrero doesn't think too highly of Paul Martin


He was absolutely right at the time. Believe me, I was the biggest Martin basher around when he first signed in Pittsburgh and for the two years after. This year, he was much more poised with the puck and eliminated the egregious mistakes that plagued him since he became a Penguin. Simplified his game a ton. It even took me half of this half season (so a quarter of a traditional season) to admit it. Management even leaked the story about GM Shero asking him if he wanted a trade last year because things weren't working and Paul said he wanted to fix his game as a Penguin. It bought him a lot of currency with the fans here because he was a big time scapegoat for the last two playoff exits.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I don't see either of the next two games going over 2 goals each.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Hawks following the path the Penguins went down. Boston should be up 3-0 in this series if they didn't choke away that 3-1 lead in game 1.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Granted Oduya's game tying goal in game one was an ugly goal, I fail to see how Boston "choked" or should have won game one. It was obviously a pretty even contest if it went into 3OT. :kobe


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I'm going to be highly disappointed if Boston wins the Cup, but as much as I hate to say it, they do deserve it.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



McQueen said:


> Granted Oduya's game tying goal in game one was an ugly goal, I fail to see how Boston "choked" or should have won game one. It was obviously a pretty even contest if it went into 3OT. :kobe


They still blew a 3-1 lead though in the 3rd period, lol.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Apparently sources say Ilya Bryzgalov is not being bought out by the Flyers and Daniel Briere is. I don't like to do this but I agree with this decision by the Flyers. Bryz was not the problem last season. They can also buy him out next year under the compliance buyout if he regresses or if Steve Mason gets his game back together.

Also on the goalie front, it looks like the Kings are going to deal Jonathan Bernier. Really this time. Call me crazy but I think he's a great fit in New Jersey for the future. Let him split the time with Brodeur for a year. Trade or buyout Hedberg if you have to.


----------



## wrestlingNerd (Dec 30, 2011)

*Bruins playing the HHH song *

Anyone else watching the bruins?

Lol

I hope Vince doesn't sue the Bruins for playing HHH's song.



GO B'S


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Bruins playing the HHH song *

I recall the arena playing it a few times in the past


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Bruins playing the HHH song *

It's a common song at hockey games

This shouldn't be a topic. It isn't even in the right section!


----------



## wrestlingNerd (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Bruins playing the HHH song *

I suck at forums.

But thought it was thread worthy.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

TOEWS & KANE scoring ::mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

What an anomaly of a game. Can't believe how sloppy Chicago is forcing Boston to play this game.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

is it just me or is boston the come back kids in the playoffs, now here me out i know they swept pens, but it seems when boston is down by a bunch of goals(leafs/hawks) they get back the momentum


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

THIS FUCKIN' GAME AHHHHHHH! Crawford is really weak on the glove side, every goal has been on that side.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

wonder what odds you could have gotten on this game ending 6-5.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Patrice is gonna get the hat-trick with 4:23 left in the first OT, watch! or Sadd, maybe shaw gets it in the 2nd OT around 9 minutes in.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Christian Louboutin said:


> Patrice is gonna get the hat-trick with 4:23 left in the first OT, watch! or Sadd, maybe shaw gets it in the 2nd OT around 9 minutes in.


Very specific. It would be insane if you got that right.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

This is crazy. 12 combined goals in the first three games to what will eventually be 11 goals in Game 4. Who predicted this happening?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

never thought it was going be this high of scoring, but these two are the teams to do it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Incredible game. I can't believe the Hawks blew three leads, but who cares as long as you win. And they did. Credit to them to never get down after the Bruins tied it up at 5. 

Game five will be insane.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Wonder is RASK is gonna go RASK! and save 19 in the first period again.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Now that was one heck of an entertaining hockey game. Goals are fun.

I think this will be an anomaly for Boston because they definitely played the Blackhawks game tonight. Best of 3 now.


----------



## Western Illinois (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I think the 'Hawks have sealed the Stanley Cup with their victory tonight. Predict the Hawks close out at home. Crawford has really been shakey lately and I almost kinda want to put in Emery in there but it feels way too late to make any major changes right now. Toews, Sharp, and Kane scoring is a great sign and a trend that hopefully continues. When the Hawks get the puck moving, I don't think Boston can keep up. But when Boston slows the game down and blocks shots like no other team can, then the Hawks can't score.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I thought nothing could top the triple overtime game, I was wrong. This game had everything. It was tremendous. One of the best games I've watched in a long time. I hope this series goes all seven.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Vancouver-Tortorella deal done.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Officially jumping on the Blackhawks bandwagon.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I'm fully expecting game 5 to be that defensive battle like the first 3 games, 2-2 going to OT and it ends in the 2nd OT.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

PATRICK KANE!:mark:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

We need Gool ol' JR yelling "By gawd its Kane! Its Kane!!!"


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

If Patrice is out for game 6 i really think the Bruins are done.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

3-2 SERIES :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

something tells me this one is going 7.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Kane >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Kind of like the NBA finals. I didn't want the Heat to win but they did from 3-2 down and I don't want the Bruins to win, and they find themselves 3-2 down. Deja vu? Hope not.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Sounds like Bergenon and Toews both might be out for game 6.

I think that the Bruins win game 6, and then the Hawks win a ridiculously intense game 7.

HAWKS.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Leafs aquire Bernier from kings for Scrivens, Frattin and a 2nd round pick

http://m.thestar.com/#!/news/redirect/31fb9a17f3440b1f228d217b434dcbc4


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

That stabilizes things considerably. Not a fan of Scrivens. Reimer won't tire in an 82 game season either and it gives them the opportunity to have a good competition in camp.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Bruins have been in this position before down 3-2 to the Canucks a few years back and they managed to win the series. They have a shot to do it again.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Yeah but the Hawks aren't getting their shit slapped around like we did.

Hawks win the series


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

For the life of me, I can't figure out this Bernier trade.

The Leafs had a young goalie in Reimer who had a pretty strong season so they bring in another guy who should be pushing to start? The Leafs management must have little faith in Reimer.

I'm confused that teams like the Wild, Islanders, Devils, etc. didn't pony up a similar price. While it was a solid package, it was nothing earth shattering. Those teams have greater holes (short or long term) in net.

I think the Kings did just fine in this trade. Frattin showed flashes of being an above average NHL player and Scrivens can backup Quick without pushing him too hard for the starting job because he wasn't drafted as the next starter like Bernier was. Most of all, the Kings got cheap labor which they need to keep their high end talent.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Maelstrom21 said:


> For the life of me, I can't figure out this Bernier trade.
> 
> The Leafs had a young goalie in Reimer who had a pretty strong season so they bring in another guy who should be pushing to start? The Leafs management must have little faith in Reimer.
> 
> ...


I was a little perplexed myself but I thought on it some more and it makes sense. Reimer hasn't had a full healthy season yet, they can't stand to lose whatever games he ends up missing, they need to be assured of quality goaltending at all times. Also, they'll be a killer 1-2 punch. I don't think either of them will be backup or starter, it'll just be whoever is hot plays and they'll push each other for that.

Honestly, I don't think it's a long term thing. I could see them competing to see who's better for a couple seasons and when one of them proves to be better, the Leafs will trade the other guy and fill another hole.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Maelstrom21 said:


> For the life of me, I can't figure out this Bernier trade.
> 
> The Leafs had a young goalie in Reimer who had a pretty strong season so they bring in another guy who should be pushing to start? The Leafs management must have little faith in Reimer.
> 
> ...


Wild are interested in Fleury i guess, or so i have read anyway.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Maelstrom21 said:


> For the life of me, I can't figure out this Bernier trade.
> 
> The Leafs had a young goalie in Reimer who had a pretty strong season so they bring in another guy who should be pushing to start? The Leafs management must have little faith in Reimer.
> 
> ...


Twitter was up in arms today and I don't get it. 

Everyone automatically seems to assume that this is the end for Reimer. Why? Good teams have good goaltending, no matter if the starter or back up are in net. Scrivens isn't as dependable of a back up as either Reimer or Bernier can be. As long as both play enough to be happy (and not perfectly happy because we want them to always play like they have something to prove!) then Toronto is better with this trade. Like Rockstar said, this trade does not necessarily mean Reimer is relegated to bench detail anyway, just like last year, Toronto went into the year with the job in the air, it was there for whoever played better, Reimer one the job obviously down the stretch with much more consistent play. Best case scenario they both play great and split the time, worst case scenario they both suck. Hopefully that doesn't happen.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I'm not insinuating Reimer is done. I'm sure he is disheartened by this trade. The Leafs have other needs that just seemed more pressing than another goaltender. I was more confused that another team didn't offer as much for Bernier, honestly. He seems like he is ready to get a shot at being a full time starter. The Devils just seemed like a perfect situation so he could play with Marty for a year and then take over.

Like Rockstar said, probably not a long term move for the Leafs. I'll reserve judgment until I see it play out.



Stad said:


> Wild are interested in Fleury i guess, or so i have read anyway.


Make it happen, Shero. I think Fleury's career will continue to be a solid regular season goalie and become a sieve in the playoffs. Pens might be better off finding a young guy and riding Vokoun for a year or two. Look for a top flight goalie prospect in a Letang trade, sign a band-aid UFA on D (may I suggest Rob Scuderi), and deal Fleury for whatever you can get. I'm not sure what his trade value would be? He has one heck of a pedigree, his recent play has been inconsistent.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Toronto's back up goalie had more regulation losses than the starting goalie. To me that's a glaring problem that shouldn't happen given the number of games played between the two. You need to be more confident playing your second goalie than that.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

ANDREW SHAW JUST TOOK A PUCK TO THE FUCKING FACE!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

This game is disappointing, unless Boston can lead again.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Toews is gutting it out. Great leader.

Trying to figure out who might win the Conn Smythe if Chicago wins? I won't buy an argument for Crawford. Kane maybe?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

plz...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Toews is gutting it out. Great leader.
> 
> Trying to figure out who might win the Conn Smythe if Chicago wins? I won't buy an argument for Crawford. Kane maybe?


It will be Crawford.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Hawks choke, Bruins take the lead and the momentun. Bruins in 7. The LEAFS were the only credible threat to the Bruins


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Still got time left.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Thank you, Bruins.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

God damn it.

#AnyoneButTheBruins


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

JM curse those fucking Bruins!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I HATE EM I HATE EM I HATE EM


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

It's funny because everyone at work is a Leaf fan so they fucking hate Boston and hope they lose. I am the only Red Wings fan and want Chicago to lose.

I don't hate Chicago at all, great team, but, can never be forgiven.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

gaklsdfjkalsdfkljasdlj;kfal;kjsdfjlk;asdfj


3-2!!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

FUCKING A RIGHT!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

:mark:

FUCK YOU BOSTON


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Told you all.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

OMFG.

WOW. 

wow. 

...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

:lmao

THANK YOU SWEET BABY JESUS.




Catalanotto said:


> It's funny because everyone at work is a Leaf fan so they fucking hate Boston and hope they lose. I am the only Red Wings fan and want Chicago to lose.
> 
> I don't hate Chicago at all, great team, but, can never be forgiven.


Boston is scum.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Well this did not end as planned.

Let the bandwagoning commence.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

OH SHIT!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

FUCK YES!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Wow. What a final two minutes...what a series, really.

Just stunned.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*

THANK YOU BLACKHAWKS *clap. clap. clap clap clap*


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Humbled Moron said:


> Hawks choke, Bruins take the lead and the momentun. Bruins in 7. The LEAFS were the only credible threat to the Bruins


:lol good call idiot. Ah well congrats to the Hawks they deserve it. And HA Boston how do you like them apples , karma's a bitch


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I thought for sure there was going to be a game 7 with only two minutes left. Congrats Chicago.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Well... that escalated quickly.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Damn glad it happened it Boston

SILENCED


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*










LOL


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

KANE better fuck someone up tonight.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Kane winning the Conn Smythe doesn't sit right with me. He did almost nothing before the series with Boston. i'd say Rask or Crawford deserve it much more.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



McQueen said:


> Kane winning the Conn Smythe doesn't sit right with me. He did almost nothing before the series with Boston. i'd say Rask or Crawford deserve it much more.


Was going to actually say the same thing. They made a mistake there, that's for sure...


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Boston fans not really showing any respect. Well, now they are.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



rbhayek said:


> Boston fans not really showing any respect. Well, now they are.


Are you surprised?


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



JM said:


> Are you surprised?


No. I mean they're being decent now at least. The last few cups with the exception of last year have been won on enemy ice.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Best team in the NHL won it. Weird. Usually doesn't work that way.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



rbhayek said:


> Boston fans not really showing any respect. Well, now they are.


They were better than the fucking scumbags in Philly in 2010, but hey thats Philly.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Gotta give it up to Toews for playing and having a game like that. Hes a champ


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Shaw's face is nasty swollen.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Well I didn't really care about that series at all but congrats.. Now I'm excited to see how hammered Patty Kane gets tonight.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



rbhayek said:


> Boston fans not really showing any respect. Well, now they are.


Honestly, think of yourself in that position. You're playing at home, your team was ahead up until the last few minutes....you'd be fucking pissed, too. Losing at home sucks balls. Being THAT close to winning the game and forcing game 7...come on, man, you can't blame ANY fans for being a bit bitter when the cut is fresh.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Hawks deserved it. Andrew Shaw bleeding in all the Cup pictures is so hockey.

Bickell is so getting paid this summer.
:kanye2


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Never thought I'd see the day where me and the fam are hugging eachother over a Blackhawks win.

That was cooold Boston. That was cooold.  Yessss.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

_As a diehard Blackhawks and Bruins fan, this series has been nothing short of epic. I don't know how I can even handle this!!!_

A status update from a friend on FB.


Shit like this is fucking stupid. I don't understand how people can be die hards of more than one team in a sport.

EITHER WAY I WIN, LOLOLOLOLOLOL

Really?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Bruins, Celtics, and Hernandez. Tough week for Boston.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

You can't be a diehard fan of two teams in the same sport. You can be a fairweather fan of two teams in one sport. Blasphemy.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I thought for a second that was your opinion and I was going to lash out at you for being a diehard Bruins and Hawks fan and Wings fan.. Good to see that was not you.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Fuck, no, I only live for the Red Wings when it comes to hockey. Fuck being a die hard of more than one team, that shit is pathetic and only exists to ensure a win.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Any Hawk fans want a new sig?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

What a choke by Boston.

Makes 2011 hurt that much less.




Still feels bad man


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

lol, CM Punk during Raw:









CM Punk after Raw


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

As a Leafs fan, it feels so good to see the Bruins lose in a similar fashion to how they eliminated the Leafs. 

Congrats to the Blackhawks.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

That Punk/Cena picture is amazing.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Glorious. I loved seeing the Bruins choke that lead away within 17 seconds. Amazing! Damn near lost my voice.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Yeah i don't think there is any possible way to be a die hard fan of 2 teams lol, at least for me anyway.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

congrats to the Blackhawks. They were the best team this year throughout the season.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

On the topic of being a die hard fan of two teams, I don't believe it to be possible either. I'm a die hard Leafs fan and I'm also an Oilers fan, but not nearly to the extent of the Leafs. It'd be too time consuming being a die hard fan of two teams.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

U FUCKING MAD, CAT?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



El Conquistador said:


> U FUCKING MAD, CAT?


Why would I be mad?

Disappointed, yes. Mad, no.

Grow up.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

HAWKS HAWKS


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I'm pretty much forced to watch Wild games during the regular season and thus cannot follow Chicago as easily given the way the NHL is treated by TV, but i'm a Hawks fan at heart since i'm from Chicago. I just live in Minnesota.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Catalanotto said:


> Why would I be mad?
> 
> Disappointed, yes. Mad, no.
> 
> Grow up.


:jordan2


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

surprised the smythe didn't go to crawford. he was the difference maker for the hawks when it mattered most imo.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Rockstar said:


> On the topic of being a die hard fan of two teams, I don't believe it to be possible either. I'm a die hard Leafs fan and I'm also an Oilers fan, but not nearly to the extent of the Leafs. It'd be too time consuming being a die hard fan of two teams.


I think it might be easier to TRY and be a diehard fan of multiple teams if you don't live in either of those 2 cities. But prob still won't be able to.

NFL for me for example, I wouldn't consider being a diehard fan of any team(since I'm not diehard fan of NFL in general) but I am a fan of multiple teams. Really helps when there's no hometown(or home country) team for me to cheer for, so I can actually go out and find a team I like instead of growing up my whole life liking a certain team.

Obviously won't be as big fan of those NFL teams since I never grew up with them, but that's sorta the point. I won't be a diehard fan of NFL teams, but it'll be alot easier for me to like multiple NFL teams the same amount, then it'd be for me to like multiple NHL teams the same amount.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Champ said:


> surprised the smythe didn't go to crawford. he was the difference maker for the hawks when it mattered most imo.


Nah. He gave up the lead three times last game before the Hawks shut the door. I think there has been better contributions, but he's up there.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Champ said:


> surprised the smythe didn't go to crawford. he was the difference maker for the hawks when it mattered most imo.


Yeah Crawford & Rask (I actually probably would have made a case for Rask if it were my decision) deserved it much more than Kane.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I knew Crawford wasn't going to get it but he deserved it. Still though great series, its nice to have the cup back home.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Eh. Was Rask really that good this series? 

I thought it was Kane or Crawford for the MVP.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



McQueen said:


> I'm pretty much forced to watch Wild games during the regular season and thus cannot follow Chicago as easily given the way the NHL is treated by TV, but i'm a Hawks fan at heart since i'm from Chicago. I just live in Minnesota.


Order Center ice or GamceCenter then? that's what i do. You could also watch a stream.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Not much time to catch your breath with the draft coming up on Sunday, the inevitable buyouts, and a few very interesting names in the trade market including Ryan Miller, Kris Letang, et al.

I suggest a thread title change and not the "Goodnight Sweet.." theme that the other leagues have had. Maybe congrats to the Hawks? Maybe Luongo Trade Summer: The Sequel? Maybe Patrick Roy Hates Seth Jones? I'll leave it up to you guys. I can't decide on one suggestion.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Not much time to catch your breath with the draft coming up on Sunday, the inevitable buyouts, and a few very interesting names in the trade market including Ryan Miller, Kris Letang, et al.
> 
> I suggest a thread title change and not the "Goodnight Sweet.." theme that the other leagues have had. Maybe congrats to the Hawks? Maybe Luongo Trade Summer: The Sequel? Maybe Patrick Roy Hates Seth Jones? I'll leave it up to you guys. I can't decide on one suggestion.


Or MAYBE "NHL Discussion Thread"!? :eddie


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Fuck me, man. Kipur is retiring. This is a sad day.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Toews...haha. That beard is not a good look for him. I hope it's gone for his sake.

Kipper is retiring and Bryz is getting bought out. A week after the Flyers told Bryz's agent he wasn't being bought out. Hilarious. I love the Flyers because they really are a circus.



Rockstar said:


> Or MAYBE "NHL Discussion Thread"!? :eddie


This is Wrestling Forum, we have to be clever and snarky.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Who's headed to the goalie graveyard next? :lmao


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

John Tortorella has been named the new head coach of the Canucks. 

Rangers/Canucks basically traded coaches, but the funny thing is, both of the new coaches fit their respective new teams' needs.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Fandango said:


> John Tortorella has been named the new head coach of the Canucks.


Oh man, the Sedins are going to have some fun this year. I forsee him splitting them up to send a message for a while.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Oh man, the Sedins are going to have some fun this year. I forsee him splitting them up to send a message for a while.


I was under the same impression until a few days ago where reports said that the Sedins were actually the ones that vouched for Tortorella in the first place even though there was no prior connection. I found that quite interesting.

In his press conference, Torts said everyone will be held accountable and will play bigger roles, starting with the twins which leads me to believe that he won't shy away from putting them on the PK to block shots and will split them up if they're cold.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Guess he really is the best in the world:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Pornhub had a 25% increase in site traffic from Boston immediately after the game.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Rob Rossi reports that Toronto is emerging as a destination for Pens defenseman Kris Letang:

https://twitter.com/LD10/status/350072740532854784



> Lawrence Dushenski‏@LD10
> Rossi on @TSN1050Radio - Toronto has emerged as a preferred landing spot for Letang. Penguins want at least 1 roster player/prospect/1st


I don't see it as a great fit because the Pens likely need back a roster D and I don't see Toronto giving up anyone the Pens would want. JM Liles is the only guy who is signed beyond next season and I don't think he's worth what they are paying him. The possibility to get Kulemin is intriguing to play him with Malkin.

I'm not GM Ray Shero but I think the Pens would be well-suited to pick up a young goalie. Even if Fleury regains his form, Vokoun isn't getting any younger.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Rob Rossi reports that Toronto is emerging as a destination for Pens defenseman Kris Letang:
> 
> https://twitter.com/LD10/status/350072740532854784
> 
> ...


Leafs would likely have to give up Rielly/Gardiner, Kulemin, their 1st and maybe even more.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Rob Rossi, lol. Probably the worst beat writer in the NHL. Anything he reports is a complete fabrication.

This is the same guy who said Yandle to the Pens was a done deal, he said Joe Morrow was untouchable, said that Malkin had severe headaches and mild disorientation and that Crosby's injury was 'mostly teeth' and people close to him said he was fine. Don't fall for this guys shit.

If Letang did get traded to the Leafs i imagine the package would be like the one Rockstar said in the post above. Kulemin/Gardiner/1st round pick. Can't see a trade happening with the Leafs though.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Stad said:


> Rob Rossi, lol. Probably the worst beat writer in the NHL. Anything he reports is a complete fabrication.
> 
> This is the same guy who said Yandle to the Pens was a done deal, he said Joe Morrow was untouchable, said that Malkin had severe headaches and mild disorientation and that Crosby's injury was 'mostly teeth' and people close to him said he was fine. Don't fall for this guys shit.
> 
> If Letang did get traded to the Leafs i imagine the package would be like the one Rockstar said in the post above. Kulemin/Gardiner/1st round pick. Can't see a trade happening with the Leafs though.


TSN and other sources have also reported this, Rossi was just the first. 

I'm not sure how I'd feel about this trade if it were to happen. On one hand Letang is a spectacular player but on the other hand, the Leafs would have to give up a good amount of their future to get him. But I guess you have to give value to get value.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Vinny Lecavalier bought out is surprising. Sure he wasn't playing to his contract, but that's a large chunk of change to give someone not to play for you. Cue the Lecavalier to Montreal rumors.

Also saw that Chris Kunitz re-signed with the Pens for 3 years under 4 million per. I think this is a warning shot to Pascal Dupuis. Rumors were he was asking for close to 5 million per. The Kunitz signing is great for Pittsburgh. Fits with either Crosby or Malkin and had over a point per game this year.



Stad said:


> Rob Rossi, lol. Probably the worst beat writer in the NHL. Anything he reports is a complete fabrication.


Totally agree. He has reported every possible outcome for Letang this off-season so he'll say he's right no matter what happens.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> TSN and other sources have also reported this, Rossi was just the first.
> 
> I'm not sure how I'd feel about this trade if it were to happen. On one hand Letang is a spectacular player but on the other hand, the Leafs would have to give up a good amount of their future to get him. But I guess you have to give value to get value.


TSN got their source from Rossi. He was on TSN radio yesterday I heard it with my own 2 ears.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I don't know if I want Lecavalier in Montreal...

I mean, if it means we get rid of Desharnais and go with Plekanec-Eller-Lecavalier-Halpern down the middle, sure. It also depends how much money he'd take.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie 9h
Kris Letang's agent Kent Hughes on reports their preferred destination is TOR: "We haven't discussed the Toronto Maple Leafs. Period. Our focus has been on trying to conclude a deal with Pittsburgh."

:lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Pierre LeBrun ‏@Real_ESPNLeBrun 18m
Hearing that Letang camp informed Penguins earlier tonight that they were turning down an 8-year contract offer worth around $56 million...

Pierre LeBrun ‏@Real_ESPNLeBrun 10m
Also told that Letang camp counter-offered with a long-term deal which would pay less than $8 M (north of $7.5 M); Pens said too high

I can't believe he thinks he's worth 7.5-8 million a year. He can kick rocks if he's asking that, whoever pays him that is insane.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Stad said:


> Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie 9h
> Kris Letang's agent Kent Hughes on reports their preferred destination is TOR: "We haven't discussed the Toronto Maple Leafs. Period. Our focus has been on trying to conclude a deal with Pittsburgh."
> 
> :lmao


To be fair this means very little as well. An agent showing a poker face? Not exactly unheard of.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I'm beginning to think that Letang and Dupuis will not be Penguins next season. Both want the big money. Pens don't have the cap space.

Please trade Letang to the West, that's all I ask.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Really classy move by the Hawks today with that letter in the Boston paper.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Blackhawks organization has done a complete 180 under Rocky Wirtz in terms of class and public relations. I applaud it, of course.

I did hear one funny report that Hawks management was unhappy the parade was made for Friday because they could not make roster moves until after the parade. I guess they don't want to trade/buyout guys prior to the parade. I think everyone knew that Olesz and Montador were getting bought out but they were both in Rockford all year.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

What the fuck are you doing Shero? You're already offering Letang 7 million a year, but won't offer him an extra 750K (I'm guessing) more? How exactly did he win best GM again? What an idiot.

Letang ain't being traded anywhere in the Eastern conference either, guaranteed.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Things seem to be really heating up. Lots of rumours. People are saying the Nucks are putting Schneider into trade talks, very interesting. Should be a pretty exciting next few days/weeks.

Edit: Wow, just heard a rumour that the Bruins could be looking to trade Seguin. Would be HUGE. It would be safe to say once and for all who won the Kessel trade if they trade Seguin away.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Gillis is listening to offers for Schneider. Apparently the starting price is 1st round pick + prospect, more depending on the team. Oilers are interested but he shouldn't be traded to them unless one of the big 4 are coming back, or 7th overall + J. Schultz


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Lol. The Canucks aren't trading Schneider. It's GMing 101. Try to create a market for Luongo.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



RKO920 said:


> Lol. The Canucks aren't trading Schneider. It's GMing 101. Try to create a market for Luongo.


This makes no sense. There were only one or two teams interested in Luongo to begin with and now you have Schneider on the table too. Why wouldn't teams try to get the younger, cheaper goalie instead? How does this create a market for Luongo?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Letang isn't going anywhere. Shero's offering him 7.25 per now and it sounds like the two sides just need iron out a few details before making it official.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I'm thoroughly enjoying the Marty better chant in the background. Don't agree but its funny


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Seth Jones faling victim to the racism of the whitest pro sports league in the world. Vanilla midgets going over him is shameful


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Humbled Moron said:


> Seth Jones faling victim to the racism of the whitest pro sports league in the world. Vanilla midgets going over him is shameful


If you meant Drouin and MacKinnon, yeah. But Barkov > all.


...and Weber-Jones pairing? :ksi2


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Schneider is a Devil!


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Wow. Never thought Torts would roll with Luongo.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



RKO920 said:


> Lol. The Canucks aren't trading Schneider. It's GMing 101. Try to create a market for Luongo.


:lmao


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

I'm gonna LOL hard if they end up trading Luongo at the trade deadline.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Holy crap did the Devils ever just rape the Canucks in that trade.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



Maple Leaf Muscle said:


> I'm gonna LOL hard if they end up trading Luongo at the trade deadline.


Who would be their goalie then? not a chance that happens now.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

This deal could either be brilliant or it could be a disaster


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

glad Nino is getting out of the Island. Really underutilized there.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Nucks got RIPPED! Devils ROBBED them!


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

LEAFS getting ready to pick the best player in the draft :mark: . #surefirehalloffamer


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*

Frederik Gauthier :mark: . I know nothing about him except for the fact that he sounded retarded in his interview and he's a guaranteed hall of famer


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



RKO920 said:


> Lol. The Canucks aren't trading Schneider. It's GMing 101. Try to create a market for Luongo.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

That pick makes me feel a whole lot better about the Schneider trade.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hawks traded Dave Bolland to the leafs for 3 draft picks


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: NHL PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS PLAYOFFS*



JM said:


>


I admitted I got stumped.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Gillis strikes again. Only thing NJ should be worried about is resigning him in 2 years. They've got a #1 goalie on their hands no doubt.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Pretty content with Schneider going to the Devils. Luongo's my favorite player so I'm glad he's staying on the Canucks. A top 10 pick is a good return, better than trading him to the Oilers who are in the same division and a rival.

Quite pleased with the two draft picks. Personally I would have picked Nichushkin over Horvat, but Shinkaruk being available at 24 more than made up for it.

Lol @ loling at Schneider being traded.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

DETROIT WITH ANOTHER TUZZI


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh i didn't add it earlier but the DAVE~! trade was for the Leafs #51 & 117 in the 2013 draft, and a 4th round pick in 2014.

Now they've traded Michael Forlik t the jets for the 74 & 134 draft picks in the 2013 draft


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Damn sad about the Schneider trade. HE WAS THE FUTURE.

This probably mean's Marty'll retire too


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Glad Bolland is gone. I appreciate his contributions the last two cups, but he's hurt more than he's on the ice. I'd rather have them unload him and resign Crawford, reup Shaw, etc.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Frolik was awesome this year. Who would have thought that Coach Q simply looking for answers and mixing up combinations turned into one of the best short handed power play duos in Frolik and Kruger this year? Those two, but more specifically Frolik, were spectacular all year long.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Aaaand the Nucks troll the Habs. :lol


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

The Hawks have announced that they've resigned Bickell to a four year deal. (Y)


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Ducks and Canucks talking 'bout Edler.

Ryan plz


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Totally shocked by the Schneider to NJ trade. Great work by Lamoriello. Time will tell how Horvat will develop but the Devils got a future #1. And by future #1, I mean 2014-15 season.

Seth Jones fell to the Preds and that's a great pick for them. I don't think it was racism. I think it has to do with defenseman developing slower and being more difficult to project. I wouldn't think that the cities of Miami and Tampa Bay would have a difficult time embracing a black player.

Chicago will miss both Bolland and Frolik, that doesn't mean it was the wrong move to trade them. I'm a little leary of how much they paid Bickell. He would have gotten more than that on the open market so I guess it was a good signing.

Ray Shero is a genius for getting a second rounder for Tyler Kennedy. The guy was healthy scratched at the beginning of the playoffs. I appreciate what he brought the Penguins, he's just nothing more than a 3rd liner who is a streaky scorer with more cold streaks than hot.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Ducks and Canucks talking 'bout Edler.
> 
> Ryan plz


This worries me.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Bolland :mark:

Love me some former London Knights.


----------

